# The Hammersmith Kisspeptin IVF'ers :)



## wellsk

Thought it would be cool to have a little group for those attempting to go through the Hammersmith Kisspeptin IVF clinical trial, anyone wanting to take part, check this out: 
https://www.ivfhammersmith.com/patient-info/research

I thought maybe introduce ourselves and speak about why we're here :)

I'll start then:
I'm Kathryn, I'm 22 and my DH is 29 and we've been married for almost 3 years. We've been TTC for 15 cycles, I've had blood tests and an ultrasound done; all normal! DH is waiting for SA results (unfortunately it's likely to be an issue as DH takes anti epilepsy drugs which can impact on fertility). 
I saw the advert on the LTTTC forum and thought it was an amazing opportunity as I'm too young at the moment to go through IVF on the NHS.

My first appointment is on the 22nd March, so excited!

Hopefully we'll all get through, get lots of support and get our BFPs! :flower:


----------



## clefairy

I'll go second, I'm 29 and DH is 32 and we'll have been married 2 years in Nov. I came off the pill (which I had been on for 10 years) about 2 years ago. After 6 months of still not having a period, I went to the docs, who sent me for various tests and I was told 'I probably have PCOS'. Anyway after 6 failed rounds of Clomid, I'm ready to move onto something new - hopefully this IVF trial! 

My appointment is 5th April, eeeeeek excited. It's just annoying how far I have to travel to get there, over 200 miles (travelling from Manchester). But I think its too good of an opportunity to pass up and I'd do anything for a baby, so I'm willing to travel!

I believe they pay for a couple of visits (travel and accommodation), does anyone know any more about this?


----------



## wellsk

Yeah, don't know if you were given the participant information sheet? They pay for you to stay overnight when you have to stay for them to give you blood tests after the Kisspeptin injections. But I don't know if there's any other funding...
You also get a second round of IVF if you fail the first, I don't know if you heard that?
AND... I've read from other women that if you're accepted, they're normally happy for you to start the next cycle!

I'm so excited! Although a little nervous at the concept! Have you got any concerns or questions you're gonna ask when you get there?

How are you getting there, train?


----------



## wellsk

Hi by the way!! :hi:


----------



## mcnicks19

Hi, I have a consultation on the 15th March.

My DH and I have been trying to conceive for 15months since my daughter was born. The reason we started trying straight away is because it took us 2.5 years to conceive the first time. I have pcos and had ovarian drilling 3 years ago which helped me conceive my daughter (I was also taking clomid). I am on the waiting list for ovarian drilling again but I may not be as lucky next time so would like to try this in the meantime. This time around I have tried 5 months of clomid. 

I hope we all get accepted on this trial. Good luck with your appointments x


----------



## wellsk

Hi mcnicks! :hi:
I feel bad, I feel like I haven't done as much as everyone else :wacko:
We haven't been done many other avenues, although we can't go down a lot as I'm so 'young' in the NHS's mind.
But this was such an amazing chance and to be accepted from 18 upwards, you'd never get another chance like that.
Does anyone know if they have male fertility issues? As obviously they didn't mention about that. And we're hoping to have DH's SA back next week :thumbup:

You'll have to let us know how you get on mcnicks! :hugs:


----------



## mcnicks19

This is an amazing opportunity for us and I really hope we all get accepted. 

TTC was so stressful first time around I thought I would never have a baby but I did. U will get there. I feel more positive about it this time because I know it can and will happen. My DH and I want two children and then our family is complete. 

My DH had a SA test when we were TTC baby number 1. His results were average apart from morphology which was 4% and they said he had some sperm clumping (can't remember the proper term for it). They said this could cause problems. However, I had ovarian drilling in the march and conceived in the April so it can't of been that much if an issue. 

Let us know the results when u get them. My DH hasn't had an SA this Tim as he said I stressed him out about it last time. If we get accepted on the trial I suppose the results won't matter as much x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hello :hi:

So has not everyone already had IVF before? I though part of the acceptance was that you had to have had at least 1 cycle before but that's good if not.

Me and DH are 29 and have been trying since very early December 2010, after 9 months of no success I was referred to Guy's for tests (I have Cystic fibrosis and as it can cause fertility problems and timing is important my team referred me earlier than usual if going through a GP) and October 2011 we had our first appointment.
All my tests came back clear but DH count was very low and we were told we needed ICSI, this was in January 2012 but we were getting married abroad in the May and would be away mid April - mid May so decided to wait until after to start our first (and only NHS funded) IVF cycle.

That was in June/July 2012 and failed, although DH's count was then normal, still slightly low but considered normal.

In November 2012 we decided to try IUI as it was quite a lot cheaper than paying for IVF, this was cancelled due to being over stimulated. February 2013 and we did IUI again, DH's sperm now looked great with a count of 48mill per ml so we no have no diagnosis as to why we're not getting pregnant, despite everything look great for it this IUI failed.

We had our first appointment yesterday with Hammersmith and pending more tests, some bloods and ECG they are happy to accept us and we could/should be starting on my next cycle which should be early April.


----------



## wellsk

Hi Tinkerbell! :hi:

No I think the rule is that you cannot have more than one failed IVF, that's the way I read it :shrug:

I'm sorry you've had lots of problems in the past, it must be awful :(
Ahh, finger crossed all your tests go well! How was the appointment? How long did it take?


----------



## babybell

Hi ladies:wave:

Can I join??

I am 32 and DH is 33 - we have been together 11 years.
We have been TTC since Jul 2010 and had a MMC in Nov 2010. Nothing since :cry:

I have had hormone bloods and a HSG and these are fine. I have normal cycles and show my surge each month on OPk's.
DH has super sperm!! He was really pleased with his results and asked for a badge!! haha
AMH 14.6
So we have been labelled as unexplained.

We got married last year and this year we decided to really go for it - we are not due to be referred for our 1 and only NHS IVF until Nov so wanted to do something in the meantime.

We had appointments and paid for IUI privately and were waiting to start that when I heard about the trial.

Couple of days emailing and I booked an appt with Dr Carby.
I bought all my previous test results with me and the only additional test Dr Carby wanted was to check my ovaried etc.

She managed to get me in to see the sonographer, the nurse and have a medical with Ali all that day. We arrived at 11 and left at 6!!
I had tons of forms to fill out and went away with lots of info - we were so excited to be accepted :happydance:

AF arrived on friday and I started gonal f on sat so I am currently day 4 of injections. I have my first scan tomorrow to hopefully see that my ovaries are doing amazing [-o&lt;

There have been 11 people through so far. 1 didn't respond, 1 none of her eggs fertilised and the other 9 all had 2 embies but back and 4 are pregnant!!!
I have been speaking to 2 that are preganant and have just had there first scans :happydance:

Sorry for the long post!!
I hope this is a lucky thread and you all get accepted and we have lots of BFPs!! xx


----------



## mcnicks19

Hi all, just returned from my appt. 

Dr Carby is lovely and believes that I am suitable to take part in the trial. I'm so happy!

I arrived at 12.30 but Dr Carby was running a little behind so saw her at 1. We had a 30 minute chat about my fertility problems and medical history. I then had a ultrasound scan to check my ovaries and a blood test to check amh. As long as my amh level is ok I can start next cycle! Should have my blood test result back by next Wednesday. I have to email Ali for this next week. If its ok I have to book in to see the coordination nurse and also meet with Ali to complete ppw and have some further tests. Also my dh will need to do a semen sample next visit. 

Dr Carby didn't run through the ivf process with me as she said the nurse will do this on the coordination visit. It all went really well apart from the car journey! 4 hours to get there and 5 and half hours home - traffic was a nightmare! I will be asking Ali about travel and accommodation funding next week. Does anyone know anymore about this?

Good luck everyone x


----------



## spacebunnyx

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I'm also on the Kisspeptin trial at Hammersmith. I've just received my drugs and am due to start stimms sometime next week when AF turns up! 

About me: i'm 32, one previous ICSI at hammersmith last year - BFN. I was on the long protocol and to be honest I don't think it agreed with me... I hated the down-regulation as had lots of side effects - so am hoping this go will be much better! 


We have a number of issues - I have endo and a history of ectopics (1 tube removed and had another ectopic just before christmas last year). My other half has a low count on last test last year but has been "airing his bits" since then and so I suspect it has gone up (also a natural BFP before christmas suggests that somethings working!

Hope there are plenty more successes from this trial! 

xxx


----------



## babybell

Mcnicks that's great news :happydance:
Good luck with your results and SA
FC that all goes OK and your are starting before you know it

Blimey that's a long journey!!! We have a 2 hr drive but it took nearly 3 this morning!!

When you have the trigger shot you need to stay in a hotel for 2 nights as you need to have blood taken 12 hours after and then the EC.
The study will reimburse you for your hospital stay and travel expenses for that part. Not sure about the rest - Ali didn't mention it

I had another scan today and need another tomorrow and possibly trigger and EC thursday :huh:

Scary stuff!! I have 2 mature follies and about another 8 that just need to grow a lil bit more

Hi Spacebunny - hope AF rears her ugly face soon :hugs:


----------



## wellsk

Welcome new people! And Hi Babybel :hi:

mcnicks; I've pretty much heard the same as babybel that they remburse you for the overnight stay (although I only thought it was one night! :shock: )

spacebunny; best of luck! You must be so excited :)

Gosh, that's a lot of travelling babybel! If you needed a scan today and tomorrow, how come you didn't stay around london, or too expensive? I think I'll probably end up staying the night if that's the case, I've been to London quite a few times for job interviews and tend to stay just outside of the M25 as it's a lot cheaper :)

How exciting though, I really hope it goes okay and you get your BFP soon! :)

Only 4 more days to my first appointment :happydance:


----------



## cass86

Hi Ladies,

I have just had an email back from Ali and I am really hoping that I can take part. I am just hoping that my FSH and AMH hasn't changed that much since last year. It was 14.8. I really want to start this.\

Does anyone know if there have been any births yet using this?

Good luck to you all.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wellsk

Welcome Cass :hi:
I believe the study has only been going since December so no births yet. But I'm pretty sure it's written on here that out of 9 women who have taken part 4 got their BFPs (unfortunately one ended in MC) and one must be about 17/18 weeks along now and the other two around 13 weeks :)


----------



## cass86

That is really exciting. I have just got my first appointment for the 5th of April.

I really hope it all goes well and I can start. I have not done any IVF before so I am a little nervous. Hopefully it will all go well.

xx


----------



## cass86

I hav just spoke with them and they have an appointment for me this Friday. So excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wellsk

Ahh amazing Cass, what time? I'm also going this Friday at 11am :) 
Do you live far from London at all?


----------



## cass86

O wow I will be there at 12.30. I live about an hour away. I am nervous as my partner can not make this appointment. They did say that he is not needed at this stage though. I am very excited and hope that all goes well.

How far do you live from there?

:happydance::happydance::dust::dust:


----------



## wellsk

I live in Coventry, so about 100 miles away (about 2 and a half hours drive)
We're getting a coach at 6.50am in order to get there, I really hope it's not late or I might cry! 
Fingers crossed you get accepted :)


----------



## cass86

wow that is very far. Hopefully it will all be worth it.

I don't live that far it is just the traffic going in to London will be bad.

Is this your first appointment? 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cass86

I have just seen that this is your first appointment sorry. How exciting.

Hopefully we will both get accepted and we can track each others progress.

x


----------



## wellsk

Yeah, my ex boyfriend (quite a few years ago now!) lives in London so I'm used to the travelling, I actually really enjoy it! (Not sure I'll be saying that by the end of the trial! :haha:)

Yeah, really nervous! Really want to be accepted, although my doctors have been extremely difficult with getting results and stuff :growlmad:

Best of luck, and I might see you there! :hugs:


----------



## cass86

Yes fx. I have not got any of my notes but Ali said it should be fine as they will do the tests they need anyway. 

Bring on Friday, it can't come quick enough now.
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babybell

Hi ladies

Good luck with your appointments Friday and fc you both get accepted - let me know how you both get on

Welsk they do pay for 2 nights in a hotel - we are in London at the mo and they are giving me my expenses form tomorrow so I can confirm exactly what they cover.

I had another scan this morning and its so amazing how quick your follies can grow. I had 2 follies yesterday that were mature and today I have 4 - 2 grew 5mm in 24 hours!
I have another 6 or so that are around 15mm so they may be mature by EC

I have had my kisspeptin trigger tonight and I am all good to go on thurs morning :)

I cannot wait to find out how many eggs we get xx


----------



## cass86

WOW Babybell that is so exciting. Please keep us updated. 

How many times have you had to go there so far? I am worried about how much time I will need off work??

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babybell

Hi Cass

I had my initial appt and managed to see everyone that day. I only needed an ultrasound as I had all my results from previous tests.

I started gonal f injections 9/3 
First scan 13/3
I had a further 3 scans but normally only 2 needed. 16/3, 18/3 & 19/3
Kisspeptin trigger 19/3
Blood test 20/3
EC 21/3

So 7 days off from work so far and will need 1 more for transfer.

They do scans from 7-9 so if you get an early appt depending on where you are travelling from you may be able to go before work

Good luck on Friday :)


----------



## spacebunnyx

Babybell - how exciting about your egg collection!! Good luck for tomorrow! Did you stay overnight at the hospital after the trigger? Ali mentioned it to me.. but I'm not sure... 

AF arrived today :happydance: so starting the gonal f tomorrow. Bit worried 150 IU won't be enough for me... last time I stimmed on 150 then 225. But Ali seems keen to keep it on 150 - has anyone had there's upped? :shrug:

Space x


----------



## cass86

Wow that all sounds so good. I can't wait to see how you get on. Lets get some :bfp: on here.

I do not have a copy of any of my records?? How did you get them? 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wellsk

You can go to your doctors and request them :)


----------



## babybell

great news space bunny - let us know how you get on
Not sure about upping the dosage 

Cass - yep ask ur dr 
they printed all mine off or you may need to go to ur fertility clinic and ask

I had my EC today and we have 11 eggs!!!!!!!
:yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::happydance:

We are so pleased. The EC was fine - I don't remember a thing :thumbup:


----------



## wellsk

Ahh amazing! Hopefully one of those will be your future little one :)


----------



## babybell

Just had a call from the hospital and we have 9 embryo's!!!
Very happy


----------



## cass86

Wow congratulations  that is such good news.

I am just waiting for my initial scan so fx everything is ok.

X


----------



## babybell

Ah good luck Cass - let us know how u get on xx


----------



## spacebunnyx

Babybell - that's a great number of embryo's!! Hopefully you will have some to freeze as well! I find this bit the worst as you're on the edge of your seat waiting for that call from the embryologist! 

Cass - hope your scan goes OK! They're so undignified! :blush:

Day 2 of stimms - no twinges yet... but feeling very spaced out and forgetful - today I kept putting things don and then losing them! has anyone else had that? When I did the long protocol I felt really headachy and rough... but I feel OK so far (touch wood!) just a bit like i'm in the clouds! :cloud9:

Anyone else stimming at the mo?

Space (aka jessica546 on Fert Friends - if you're on there!)


----------



## babybell

Hi space - I thought you were one and the same!! :winkwink:
I felt fine on the stims - a little emotional and bloated towards the end. I am always forgetful anyway so couldn't say whether it effected me that way too!!

I know I can't wait till sun when they tell me how they are getting on. Feels so weird that our little babies are growing in a dish!!!
Feel exhausted today - I'm glad I took the day off work as I have slept all day!

I feel like I rattle with all the pills they have given me along with the frolic acid I take and my epilepsy meds I have tons to take 
Not enjoying the bum bullets!! Haha:blush:


----------



## spacebunnyx

hahah "bum bullets"!! my experience is that it gets worse the longer you use them.. they can become quite "explosive"!!! sorry if tmi.. just be prepared! :blush: :haha:


----------



## wellsk

I didn't get on so well unfortunately :(
Dr Carby didn't feel they knew enough about my fertility status to suggest that I was suitable for IVF. But felt that it wasn't really their place to do a lot of the testing (although I did have a transvaginal ultrasound, which was fine and waiting on the results of a AMH blood test).
However she said they might consider us again if DH's SA comes bad with low morphology again. Although she suggested she still wasn't comfortable with the concept and suggested they'll still probably say no.

Really gutted! Felt that I'd jumped through all the hoops they asked for and fit the criteria perfectly, yet still basically got a no. I desperately want to be a mum, but unfortunately most doctors don't care and ignore the issue. 

I might be back... But somehow I doubt it :cry:


----------



## spacebunnyx

Wells, I'm so sorry to hear this. I would have thought they would jump at the chance to have a young(er) person on board. It also said they would do tests like HSG if you hadn't already had one. Could you request tests via your gp and then get back to them? 

space xxx


----------



## clefairy

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been about the last couple of weeks, things have been hectic!

Wells I'm so sorry to hear this as well. :( Good idea Spacebunnyx about the HSG, its worth a try perhaps?

Has anyone here got PCOS? I hope they'll accept me, with PCOS. Less than 2 weeks to my appointment. Rather nervous about the whole thing.

By the way, when they do the EC are you awake or asleep? That part frightens me the most. Also the injections, do you give them to yourself or do you have to go to the hospital every time for one? I live over 200 miles away and it could get rather expensive, travelling backwards and forwards. 

Sorry for all the questions, I just don't know much about the whole IVF process.


----------



## babybell

Oh no wellsk :cry:
Really sorry to hear that

Clefairy - I don't know about the PCOS as I am unexplained :shrug:
You will do all injections yourself except the kisspeptin trigger shot which will be done at the hospital and you will need to stay overnight as you need blood taken the following morning too.

The thought of the injections is worse than actually doing them. I quite looked forward to them each day!!

I was really worried about the egg collection too as it is under light sedation. However I don't remember a thing and slept through the whole procedure! The fact it was only sedation meant that I was up and awake straight after which was great. 

I had a call from the hospital today and all 9 of my embryos are still going strong! 1 is not as good as the others but the rest are doing amazing and she said there are some perfect looking embies :happydance:

We are set for a 5dt on tues at 1pm!!!

My boobs are sooooooo sore from the progesterone, I can't wear a bra with wire and have had my friends toddler jumping all over me this afternoon so they really hurt :nope:
But I'm not complaining :thumbup:


----------



## clefairy

Hi Babybell - Thanks for the information. I feel better about the EC now, especially when you said you slept through it. Do you know how long the whole thing took?

Where do the injections go? Into your arm, tummy, bum? :wacko: I presume they show you how to do them?

That's amazing about the 9 embryos!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What does 5dt mean?


----------



## babybell

It only took about 20 mins and I had 11 eggs collected in total
The injections go in your tummy - you will have a co ordination appt with the nurse who will show you what to do.
I injected for 11 days

5dt - 5 day transfer. They transfer the embryos back after 3 or 5 days depending on quality. By day 5 they can pick out the best quality and the chances of success increase


----------



## cass86

Wellsk I am so sorry to hear that. That really sucks :cry: Stay positive though.

My scan went really well. He said that I have a lot of follies there so I will only need to lowest dose and he said with what he can see, it is very very unlikely that my amh will come back as bad. So hopefully I can start next cycle. It is slightly annoying because my cycle starts Friday and it is not enough time to get all the tests done so it will be next cycle now. But I have been waiting 4 years so another month is fine.

I love reading everyones stories on here. It really helps the time pass. I can't wait to start seeing :bfp::bfp::bfp:

Babybell that is so good.

Do the injections make you more emotional? I am already quite an emotional person and think this may make me a wreck haha.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## spacebunnyx

Great news Babybell!! I found this part the hardest last time - waiting for the call to say how they are getting on. 5dt is excellent and maybe even some frosties amongst them...?!!

Cass- excellent news about your scan. 

Clefairy - Last cycle I got told I had PCOS and cycled just fine with a good number of eggs. They will watch you closely and adjust meds as appropriate. Apparently I don't have it any more!

Nightmare start to day today - car broke down on the M4 whilst I was on my way for my day 5 scan - I was distraught! Anyway, finally made it in.. scanned and bloods done. Had 6 follies on one side and 2 on the other. I have fewer on one side because I have no tube there. happy with that number of follies as for me its about quality - last time my eggs weren't very pretty but they're go-ers! Next scan on Wednesday - hope its not quite a stressful!

xxx


----------



## babybell

Cass glad the scan went well - I was fine with the injections until day 10. I called my boss to tell him I needed the rest of the week off and he was a real sh*t about it!! I completely broke down and cried for ages!!

Space - what a nightmare, glad you got there in the egg. That's a good number of follies :)
Good luck for weds - let us know how u get on

AFM I am officially PUPO!!! I have 2 beautiful blasts on board - Bert and Ernie :)
The embryologist said they were very good quality and I think they were a 4AA and 4AB
We have 2 more that will def be frozen and they will check the last 2 tomorrow.
I cannot believe that we still have 6!! I was really worried about having none!
And to get at least 2 in the freezer is amazing!!

OTD is 6/4 but no way will I be able to wait till then!


----------



## wellsk

Thanks all, I'm going back to my GP very soon to demand they refer myself and DH to a specialist. DH also needs a second SA done in the hope the trial may change their mind. I agree space, you think they'd be really interested in the impact on those who are younger than the limit for IVF on the NHS. I know they're looking out for me I guess, but it's so frustrating when they know as well as I do that due to DH's sperm morphology IVF is probably our only shot! :nope: 

Ironically I've had more tests in ten minutes by the IVF trial, than I've ever been offered by the NHS about my fertility!

Thanks though, will ask about the HSG.

Awesome news about being PUPO babybel! Really hope Bert and Ernie are sticky beans!
Congrats on getting on the trial Cass! You had much better luck than I had!


----------



## spacebunnyx

Wells - I hope you get some answers soon.

Babybell - Yey!!! Great news! I've got such a good feeling for you and those are really really good blasts! I've heard that for blast transfer HH has a 60% success rate... and you have two in there!


xxx


----------



## cass86

Wells - I defo think you should go to the GP. They will refer you to a consultant and get the tests done and hopefully give you a shot of IVF on the NHS. They have to respect that you know what you want. Maybe see a different dr.

Babybell - That is such great news. I can't wait to hear your :bfp: I love that term PUPO. It must be such a good feeling. So that is really good that they transfered them as blasts. Such a better success rate. Is that what they are doing with everyone? I really can't wait. I have to wait until after easter now to get the ok. I will be willing my cycle away more than ever. Is 2 the most they would put in? could be twins :oneofeach::happydance: sorry for all the questions.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## spacebunnyx

Hi ladies,

Quick question: did you stay in a hotel for trigger and EC? If so can you recommend one please?! I'm aware that my trigger and EC are coming up v soon (11 follies and E2 levels of 2000 yesterday - day 7) and I haven't even thought about how to organise things logistically!

xxx


----------



## babybell

Hi ladies

Cass they do 3 or 5 day transfers depending on how your embies are doing.
They only recommend putting back 1 blast but I told them I wanted 2
I wanted to give us the best chance of success 

Space wow look at you go!!! Really excited for you :happydance:
We stayed in a hotel for the night of the trigger, the following night and went home after egg collection.
We stayed at the ramada encore which was a bit of a trek away and was ok but I'm sure you can find something nicer closer. Westfield shopping centre is not far from there - make sure you check it out. 
The nearest tube to the hospital is 10 mins away so as long as you get a hotel near the tube you can get there in no time
We parked the car up at the hotel and just jumped on and off the tube for a couple of days.

I am not doing so good. I am having cramps and have been spotting pink since last night. Last month I started spotting a week before my period so it's around the same time. I am 3dp5dt
I called the nurse and she didn't really say much just if it gets worse to call them and rest.
I am feeling really pessimistic and feel that it's over before my lil embies have had a chance :cry:


----------



## wellsk

:hugs: I hope it's just the embie getting nice and snuggled in!


----------



## spacebunnyx

Babybell - do not panic - every positive story I have read in the last few months has had some spotting (even full on bleeding) and cramps. If it was AF the progesterone would not be doing its job... which is unlikely. I'm more worried about not having cramps and some spotting - my last natural BFP I had slight spotting.. my BFN on first cycle had no bleeding til 10 days past OTD. Hang in there.

Thanks for the advice - we decided on the Premier Inn in Hammersmith... OH was interested in the "full English" on offer for breakfast!!! I feel sick just thinking about it at the moment!

AFM - Scan on Friday revealed about 16 follies ranging from 9 -20 mm.. they had a bit of a growth spurt and I have 4 over the 17 mm line and a bunch at about 15mm - trigger is tonight! so excited. Am having bloods taken through the night tonight - anyone else had this? Bit spooked at the idea of spending the night at the clinic with no one else around!

Space xxx


----------



## babybell

Well the spotting and cramps seem to have eased off now. No sign of spotting at the moment so I'm hoping it was a good sign.
It's so hard not to panic.
I did have implantation bleeding last time I had a BFP so hopefully this is the same.

Space you can't go wrong with a premier inn! I love London - do you live far? 
Wow that is great I am so excited for you.
So collection on Monday then. You will be first in I imagine as they like to do the kisspeptin study first.

I didn't have bloods through the night. Ali was in a conference and they didn't mention it again to me so we went for dinner with my sis instead.
When we went for the trigger it was literally us and the 2 docs in the unit! They met us outside the ivf bit and took us round to the posh part at the back of the hospital.

Let me know how you get on space. In my case the kisspeptin did a fine job as out of my 11 eggs 10 were mature! So it's definitely doing what they want it too and I had no signs of OHSS either 
Good luck
Xxxx


----------



## spacebunnyx

ladies,

I got 10 Easter eggs! hoping they're good quality and are mature.

back to bed now.

Bluebell - thinking of you. 

xxx


----------



## spacebunnyx

bluebell? I mean babybell


----------



## 3wishes

Hi i am new I have just made an appointment for the trial. I have pcos been trying for 2 years I have a 9 year old son and I am just on my 6th and last round of clomid. Don't think this round will work so hoping I get accepted for the trial


----------



## spacebunnyx

hi 3wishes, good luck with your appointment. My advice would be make sure you put plenty of £ in the car park meter - I got stung at my appointment as I was there for hours! good luck.

xxx


----------



## cass86

Wow babybell it all sounds very good. I keep checking to see if you have had your BFP yet. When will you know?

Space - how exciting. I really hope we all get our BFP's with this trial.

I am waiting to hear from Ali today about my blood results. So hopefully that is all ok and I can start next cycle.

3Wishes - Welcome. :hi: Good luck with your appointment. When is it?

x


----------



## wellsk

Same as you Cass! Wait for some blood results... Hurry up Ali! :haha:


----------



## cass86

I know I keep checking my emails. I hope he comes back to us today. :headspin:


----------



## spacebunnyx

Hi, I saw him on sat for my trigger and I know he has a deadline today. He was worried about finding the time to fit it in the analysis of the bloods from sat. So don't worry so I'm sure he'll get back to you ASAP - just probably snowed under! 

Fingers crossed for you both xxx


----------



## wellsk

I did email last night, and he replied straight away which surprised me! And said that he'd be in touch tomorrow (today)... So hopefully he'll remember! 
Cass, is this what you have to pass to get on to the trial?
I've still got to go back to my GP, both myself and DH :nope:
I think that if we did get on, we won't start the trial again until July time, boo!

Thanks space, hope you're doing well :flow:


----------



## cass86

That's good to know that he is definitely there this week. I am sure he will come back as soon as he can. I emailed him this morning so I am sure he will. He is really lovely isn't he. 

Yes this is it. As long as my AMH is ok I am all set to go ahead. I just hope it is. Getting nervous now. That is a shame that you have to wait but hopefully you can get it all done and then they will accept you. 

Space - so are you waiting now to go back and have the eggs put back? Did they talk to you about freezing some of them? Do you know how much this cost ?

Thanks,

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## spacebunnyx

Hiya,

Good luck with the AMH result. Tomorrow get the call about how many we have/quality etc and whether transfer will be tomorrow or saturday. REALLY nervous. On my last cycle I had 13 eggs, 10 embies and by day 3 it was apocalyptic and the quality went downhill (grade 3 and only 5 left). The 5 embies perked up a bit by day 5 and we transferred 1 good blast. However on day 3 I was distraught. I'm bracing myself for that. We had none to freeze as the quality wasn't good enough - so haven't a clue about that!!

xxx


----------



## cass86

Wow it is all so nerving. FX for you. It is so hard when you are just waiting for a call. I bet the TWW is a nightmare with IVF. This will be my first try. I really hope it works as I am not entitled to NHS IVF as I have children with my previous partner but my partner now doesn't have any. It is just to expensive to fund privately. Was your last cycle with the trial as well?

I have just heard from Ali and all is well. My AMH is 14.5 which he said is good. So hopefully everything will start now. Just have to wait until next cycle. It is annoying as I am just finishing one now. :dohh:

Best of luck to you for tomorrow. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wellsk

I'm glad everything came back okay... hopefully I'll get my email soon too :)
I'm sorry that you're not entitled on the NHS, it's such a minefield! I think they'll try and find anything to get out of it!

At least it won't be too long for you now :flow:


----------



## cass86

Thank you. Yes I am sure he must be going through them all now. I just hope this works. It is going to be a very nervous time. 

It really is a postcode lottery with the NHS. I think if I lived in a different part of the country they would have given it to me. It is bad really. Just because I have bad tubes my partner can't have kids. :shrug:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wellsk

:hugs: I can't imagine, it just seems so unfair and cruel. It's like all those 'keyboard warriors' who say 'having children is not a right', but when you look at their facebook or whatever they have several children :growlmad:
I'm not quite sure why those who have no experience over fertility and such matters feel they have the right to make judgement.

I'm lucky where I live (DH and I have no other children), I believe I'm entitled to three rounds of IVF on the NHS. However, at the moment I am too young! :cry:

Best of luck and babydust to you... really hope you get your BFP!


----------



## spacebunnyx

great news about the AMH! 

My one and only cycle was at Hammersmith and was NHS... let me tell you - being on the trial is WAY better than NHS treatment. It shouldn't be but it is. 
We had no more goes as we only get 1 in our area so we were looking at doing a cycle at the Lister (£££) this summer before I heard about the trial. 

xxx


----------



## cass86

Wellsk - You are right some people really don't get how hard it is. That is really good that you get 3 tries. What is the age they want you to wait until?

Space - That is really bad that you only get 1. I would have thought that NHS and Private for this sort of thing would have been the same?? That is really bad. We was looking in to paying for it at the end of the year. I just hate that it is not 100% and it costs so much. I would happily pay the £5000 if I new it would work but to see that money just go if it doesn't would be horrible. If this doesn't work though it will be our only option. What was different about the treatment? It's funny isn't it as it is the same hospital.

xxx


----------



## wellsk

I have to wait until I'm 23, which is great in a way, as I'm 23 in October... however I've been having problems with, the only way to describe it as 'age discrimination' and not being put forward for testing or being referred to specialists that I should have been, basically because of my age. And I don't believe for a second that it will change when I'm 23. Although as far as I'm aware, the wait isn't very long for IVF when on the waiting list in this area. 

The doctors think that 'I've got plenty of time, and shouldn't worry about it'. But that doesn't help someone who's desperate to start a family and can't! I don't understand what they're waiting for, we know that DH has a problem... it seems like they're waiting for me to develop a problem and then they'll deal with it. :growlmad:


Still no email from Ali :(


----------



## spacebunnyx

Cass, On the trial you are followed closely with bloods and scans etc, you're first for EC, you get called earlier for updates etc and I got the feeling they checked up on me more and took their time with things such as scans. I don't want to say anything negative about my previous cycle and I know people who had a BFP from Hammersmith with a regular NHS cycle. It's just for us if we were going to fork out the money anyway we wanted it to be the best place possible.

xxx


----------



## cass86

Wellsk - That does seem silly if you are turning 23 soon anyway. Specially if your DH has low SC they should get it all sorted. You should defo see a different dr. I emailed him back straight away and haven't had a response yet so he must be very busy. I just want to know now when I can go for the next part. I know they just have to do a ECG and another blood test. I am trying to limit my time off work so hopefully they can offer me a convenient time. 

Space - I see what you mean. Yes if I was going to pay for it I would want a nice private hospital. The price is all the same anyway. Do you know when you would get your BFP? I will be terrible testing early but I know that is not good. It would be really disheartening to see a BFN. I will try and hold out. I just want to get the ball rolling. I hate that I have to wait. I am so impatient lol. :wacko:


----------



## wellsk

I wish they'd just get on with it, but nope! :nope:
DH has a low morphology, rather than a low SC. So there are plenty of them, but most of them are abnormal (99% of them). However the fact that the trial uses ICSI would be absolutely perfect for us as they could find the right sperm, if only I could get accepted!
Because of the bank holiday it's been difficult getting appointments... might try to book tomorrow!

I can imagine it's a nightmare work wise... It would've been perfect if I could've started this month as I would've been primarily free (okay, so I have a dissertation to write! But I would've worked harder given this opportunity!). I don't know how I'll fit it in working :wacko:

How have you explained it/ intend to explain it to your work?


----------



## cass86

That is quiet bad then 99% they really should be helping more. At least you know that there is something they can do. Hopefully you can get accepted on here.

I haven't said anything yet and not really sure. I don't think I will tell them what it is for. They are very good and understanding so it shouldn't be a problem. It's only because I already have 2 holidays booked this year so haven't actually got much holiday time left. I will find a way though for this. :winkwink:


----------



## clefairy

3wishes said:


> Hi i am new I have just made an appointment for the trial. I have pcos been trying for 2 years I have a 9 year old son and I am just on my 6th and last round of clomid. Don't think this round will work so hoping I get accepted for the trial

Hi 3wishes! You sound very similar to me, I've got PCOS and just finished my 5th round of clomid. It didn't do anything at all. :nope: I am now being referred for IVF on the NHS, just waiting for my appointment to come through. Are you regular or irregular? My appointment for the trial is this Friday, when is yours? x


----------



## wellsk

Good luck with your appointment clefairy and 3wishes! You'll have to let us know how it goes :)
I finally got an email back from Ali, my AMH was 16.73. Which I've read isn't that great in general considering my age, but is good for IVF. 

He said he's going to speak to Dr Carby again about whether she's happy to accept me on the trial, but I think she'll still say no until I've had more tests on the NHS.


----------



## clefairy

wellsk said:


> Good luck with your appointment clefairy and 3wishes! You'll have to let us know how it goes :)
> I finally got an email back from Ali, my AMH was 16.73. Which I've read isn't that great in general considering my age, but is good for IVF.

What does your AMH have to be to get onto the trial? Also what is AMH? :shrug:

Really hope you get onto the trial Wellsk. x


----------



## wellsk

From what I've read, it had to be over 3pmol/l in order to get onto IVF in general? Although I don't know if this will be different for the trial :shrug:

AMH basically gives you an estimate of your ovarian reserve and it's quality :thumbup:


----------



## clefairy

wellsk said:


> From what I've read, it had to be over 3pmol/l in order to get onto IVF in general? Although I don't know if this will be different for the trial :shrug:
> 
> AMH basically gives you an estimate of your ovarian reserve and it's quality :thumbup:

Thanks for the info. :thumbup: I'll let you know how I get on. Did you have any other tests on the day?


----------



## wellsk

Yes, I had a transvaginal ultrasound to check everything was normal, and then just the blood test for the AMH levels :)


----------



## clefairy

Did the ultrasound hurt? I've never had one before. I'm fed up of all the poking and prodding. :(


----------



## wellsk

No, it's absolutely fine. The probe is quite thin. It's a little uncomfortable in parts.
I have vaginimus (which is a psychological problem causing severe tightening of the muscles when it comes to things like that. It can make BD'ing agony or even impossible!) and I had no problems with the ultrasound... So if I can do it, you can! ;)


----------



## clefairy

Thanks for the reassurance! :) I guess if I can survive a HSG, I can survive the ultrasound. I really hope you get onto the trial and we all get BFP's!


----------



## wellsk

Thanks Hun, fingers crossed and baby dust :)


----------



## 3wishes

clefairy said:


> 3wishes said:
> 
> 
> Hi i am new I have just made an appointment for the trial. I have pcos been trying for 2 years I have a 9 year old son and I am just on my 6th and last round of clomid. Don't think this round will work so hoping I get accepted for the trial
> 
> Hi 3wishes! You sound very similar to me, I've got PCOS and just finished my 5th round of clomid. It didn't do anything at all. :nope: I am now being referred for IVF on the NHS, just waiting for my appointment to come through. Are you regular or irregular? My appointment for the trial is this Friday, when is yours? xClick to expand...

Hi clefairy sorry I am a bit slow on replys lol. I am kind of regular lol. My appointment is on the 19th. Do you know what results they want you to bring with you? As I am not sure. when I rang for the appointment the woman said to bring any test results you have had done regarding your fertility so do I just ask for it all from my fertility clinic, would they give it me?


----------



## wellsk

Yes, they should give you your results, although depending on how many there are; you might have to pay for copies. 
The more they know about your fertility history, the less time you'll have to go away for and work on more. If that makes sense?


----------



## 3wishes

Thanks wellsk I emailed that Ali abbara and he told me if I can get them and if I couldn't then there shouldn't be a problem. He's really quick at responding


----------



## cass86

Wellsk - Your AMH seems good. Mine is 14.5 which I know is on the low side but not to low.

I think the cut of for the trial is 10 or 12. 

Clearify - the scan is fine. You will go through a lot worse giving birth :dohh: I think woman loose all their dignity when going through pregnancy and giving birth :haha:

3wishes - Don't worry to much I didn't take anything with me and they were fine. They done the scan and blood test on the day. They did just say that at some point they would want to see a semen analysis from my partner. I still need to get a copy of that from my Drs.

Ali got back to me today and asked when I am free. He is just waiting for the ok now from Dr Carby and then it's all go. I really can't wait. I don't know to much about IVF yet and am a little nervous. Hopefully everything will work and be ok.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wellsk

Thanks Cass, it's difficult because our AMH levels are on the low side of normal, however they're really good for IVF. But it's seeming less and less likely that I'll be able to concieve naturally. It's looking like IVF is our only option. :(

I'm hoping Ali will contact me today to say that Dr Carby has changed her mind and no more tests are needed before I'm accepted. Please, please!


----------



## cass86

Yes but don't give up hope. I always hear stories of people conceiving naturally when they had been told they never could.

My fingers are crossed for you. I really hope they accept you. Hopefully they need to get some more people and will just say yes. 

xx


----------



## mrsm123

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread. I had an appointment with dr carby on 22nd march and have just has a email back from ali yesterday to say my amh level was 44.3 pmol/l. Has anyone got any idea what this means as ali just said he was waiting to here from dr carby to see if she would accept me for the trial. I am 31 years old and have been diagnosed with secondary sub-fertility, we have been ttc for 4 years and have had 3 losses in this time.


----------



## wellsk

Hi MrsM :hi:
You went the same day as me :)
Your AMH level sounds very good generally, although I'm not sure for IVF as it may lead to OHSS, although I'm not sure if it would as the Kisspeptin is trying to avoid this :shrug:
I'm 22 and have an AMH level of 16.73, which is on the lower side of average for my age. But this is good for the trial, but not good if I want to concieve naturally :thumbup:

I hope this makes sense?


----------



## mrsm123

Hi wellsk, :wave: Yeah i noticed you were there same day coz i've been following this thread, i know what u mean about ohss and was a bit worried that my levels could also mean pcos although i have been tested for this in the past and they said i didn't have it.:wacko:, just think its quite high and can't understand why we still not managed to concieve naturally, oh has had sa done in past and was fine but dr carby wants an up to date one doing as i have to children from a previous marriage.


----------



## clefairy

Hi Mrs M - I love it when new people join the thread! :hugs:

I've got my appointment tomorrow and just realised I dont actually know where to go, when I get to the hospital. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## mrsm123

Hi clefairy, good luck with ur appointment tomorrow... Dr Carby is lovely.
The ivf unit is just to the left of the main entrance of the hospital. we got a taxi coz we had no idea how to use the tube lol. if we go back for the trial we will definately use the tube though.


----------



## clefairy

Thanks MrsM. Haha - I'm the same, I have no idea how to use the tube either. Where abouts are you from by the way?


----------



## mrsm123

We r from sunderland so had quite a trek down during the night by bus and headed straight back after appointment. We been looking on internet in preparation if we get to go back.


----------



## wellsk

Ahh right! Hmm, you could always ask Ali if he could explain your results in a little more detail? It basically means (as far as I'm aware) that you have above average ovarian reserve and quality for your age. But I don't know what this means in terms of IVF :shrug:

I think that before I get accepted (I'll be surprised if they say yes first) that my DH also needs a SA again (although he only had one two weeks prior to the appointment) before they consider us again, as his morphology was very poor. 

Did Ali say when you'd find out if you'd been accepted?

Clefairy, good luck tomorrow! Let us know how you get on :)


----------



## clefairy

Wow, you did have a long trek. I'm from Manchester and thought that was bad enough! How long did your appointment last for?


----------



## mrsm123

wellsk, ali said that my results were 'fine!' still feel a little concerned and i will ask him when he gets in touch next time, just waiting for go ahead from dr carby, ali said he would be intouch as soon as he finds out. fingers crossed you get accepted hun x

clefairy, yes it was quite a trek but hopefully will be worth it if we get accepted, my appointment was at 12:00 and was done within an hour, had a chat with dr carby and then a scan and blood test, fingers crossed for your appointment tomorrow x


----------



## wellsk

Fingers crossed we both find out and get accepted soon!:hugs: Has your DH had his requested SA yet?


----------



## mrsm123

Hope so hun, no he's waiting for letter from hospital. hopefully should be ok like last time... My af is gonna arrive this week sometime so i've missed out this month coz theres still alot of tests to do,


----------



## wellsk

Ahh no, that sucks! Hopefully you'll get accepted ready for next cycle!
I'm also waiting to get DH's SA sorted. He's got extremely low morphology, and as far as we're aware, this is the main reason we need ICSI/IVF. Although we're not sure if there are any more underlying issues with me, and this is why Dr Carby is unsure over whether to give me the fertility treatments.


----------



## mrsm123

Well you would think they would be willing to take you on due to your dh's results,icsi would hopefully be your answer. it's such a frustrating time ttc, we've been trying for 4 years now i had a misscariage dec 2009, ectopic pregnancy march 2010 with removal of my right tube, if i didnt go to hospital when i did the dr told me i would most probably of died because of the ruptured tube, my gp told me it was constipation:growlmad:, we took a year out officially ttc to give my body time to get over the trauma physically and mentally, had another misscariage in october 2011 and nothing since. af's are a little irregular since my tube removal. We have had basic nhs tests including a hsg which all came back normal. I have 2 ds age 13 and 9 from a previous marriage and the age gap just keeps growing. Hopefully this will be the answer to our prayers if we get accepted :hugs:


----------



## wellsk

I'm sorry for your losses, TTC and infertility are so painful!
I really hope you get accepted and your BFP! You'll have to let us know what they say :hugs:


----------



## mrsm123

Thanx for that, hope you get accepted to. :hugs:


----------



## cass86

Hi MRSM good to hear of more people on the trial :) Your storey sounds a lot like mine. I also have 2 DS age 9 & 6 from a previous marriage but my partner now has none. We have been trying for 4 years and also had a MC Dec 09 none since though. It has been really hard. I have had a laporscopy that showed I have blocked tubes so IVF is the only way but as I have sons already they wouldn't give it to me on NHS. I really hope this trial works. I have got my next appointment with Ali on the 15th to sign all the forms and have an ECG then hopefully I will start next cycle. I have just missed one as I finished yesterday. 

MRSM - How long is your cycle? we may be starting at the same time. Mine is 26 days.

Wellsk - my fingers are crossed. Hopefully you will get the go ahead.

It sounds so far for all you guys to come. I am lucky that it only took me just under an hour and that was only really because of traffic. It will all be worth it though. It would be so nice if we all got our :bfp: with the trial.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cass86

clefairy said:


> Hi Mrs M - I love it when new people join the thread! :hugs:
> 
> I've got my appointment tomorrow and just realised I dont actually know where to go, when I get to the hospital. Can anyone help me please?

Are you driving? If you are you can drive past the main entrance and then turn in to the hospital and drive down to the carpark. You then walk back to the front of the hospital and it is your second door I think. :)


----------



## mrsm123

Hi cass86, wow we have got similar stories:hugs:, my cycles vary every month between 27 and 33 days. Af showed up this morning so if i do get accepted we going to be going through treatment roughly the same days. Just waiting for dr carby to decide to take me on trial. Hopefully ali will be in touch soon.
We had to travel during the night on a coach for 7 hours as the cost of train travel is soooo expensive, the bus only cost £43.00 return lol and the train would have been about £250 return which amounts to alot if we gota go upto 10 times.


----------



## cass86

Wow that really is a lot of difference. Will you stay down some of the time? I really hope this all works. It will be nice having someone going through it at the same time :happydance:

I feel so impatient :headspin: I am going to be terrible in the TWW. They should accept you. As long as you fit the criteria I think they want as many people as possible. Your AMH is really high so that should show a sign that IVF will be good for you. It's weird that you do not have PCOS but it is that high? have they ever said why that could be?

xx


----------



## wellsk

Gosh MrsM, that's so far to come! It feels like a long time for me and we only have about 3 hours worth of travelling to get there :wacko:

I think part of my plan will be to stay in London for some of the time, particularly with all the scans being in the early morning! I've found some great cheap hotels in time of travelling up and down previously :thumbup:

Just had an email from the trial, they still want DH to get a SA done... which is probably going to take 5 weeks to get the results :dohh:
Why does everything take so long?!


----------



## spacebunnyx

Hi everyone, got my embryo transfer tomorrow - so nervous! We had 10 eggs (all fertilised - proving the kisspeptin works!) and we had 7 embies on day 3 after egg collection and so it'll be (hopefully if they're still going strong!) a blastocyst (or two!) transfer tomorrow.

This is my second IVF so feel a bit more relaxed about it all.

I hope everyone gets accepted soon!

xxx


----------



## wellsk

Ahh awesome! Best of luck for tomorrow Space :hugs:
Hopefully you'll be getting your BFP in no time :)


----------



## mrsm123

spacebunnyx; good luck for tomorrow xxxx
wellsk; I know its a awful travel but I've just received a email from ali and it looks like we gona be doing it a bit more coz they want me to go back down on 15th april for ecg and more tests:thumbup:, hopefully dh sa will be sorted out by then, i'm finding it a little worrying about my amh levels and I've been told in the past I haven't got pcos so god only knows why its so high?? must have good egg reserve for my age :winkwink:
Don't know about staying down during the trial coz we gotta travel during the night and get into London at 6:30ish so got plenty of time to get to hospital and then straight back on bus home, i'm exhausted even thinking about it :wacko: hope you get some positive news soon xx


----------



## clefairy

That's great news MrsM! 

Well my appointment went pretty well yesterday, had a chat with Dr Carby for about 30 min. She said she'd be happy to put me forward, but Ali has the final say. Because I used to have irregular periods (they are regular now), I've got to check Ali is happy for me to proceed. I also had a blood test which was fine. Even the ultrasound wasn't as bad as I was expecting, just a little uncomfortable. The only bit I wasn't that overjoyed with, was the old man (who barely spoke English) doing the ultrasound. Wasn't the most relaxing experience! Anyway, its all done now. Next steps, I've got to email Ali in a weeks time for my AMH results.

Good luck SpaceBunny for today! x


----------



## mrsm123

clefairy, glad your appointment went well, hopefully u'll get accepted hun x I didn't have the same sonographer as you, mine was 40ish and is involved in the kisspeptin trial but I can't remember his name. hope the week goes fast for you n you get good results x


----------



## spacebunnyx

Hi,

Clefairy - glad your appointment went well. Was the "old man" fat, bald-ish and grumpy looking? If yes - I know exactly who you are talking about!!

Had two "good" blastocysts put in today. Fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## wellsk

That's great news space! Fingers crossed for your BFP :)


----------



## mrsm123

fingers crossed for you spacebunny xx


----------



## clefairy

spacebunnyx said:


> Hi,
> 
> Clefairy - glad your appointment went well. Was the "old man" fat, bald-ish and grumpy looking? If yes - I know exactly who you are talking about!!
> 
> Had two "good" blastocysts put in today. Fingers crossed! xxx

Yes the "old man" was bald-ish and very grumpy!!!! :haha: Have you had him as well? He's odd!

How have you been since the blastocysts? x


----------



## cass86

Wow Space that is so good. I really hope we get 2 good ones to put in. How are you feeling? How do they put the blasts in?

My sonographer was very nice and reasurring. A least you don't have to do it again.

Wells you could see if you could get it done privately? It only took a day to get our results but that was through to my consultant.

Mrsm I am also going on the 15th for the ECG ect. I have to be there at 3 :thumbup: I can't wait.

Does anyone know how long it takes after the ECG to get the medication? I am really hoping to catch my next cycle :shrug:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrsm123

Hi cass, our appointment is at 10:30 which i'm pleased about coz we get into London at about 6:00 in the morning so we'll have enough time to grab sum brekkie and try n work out how to use the tube, that's the part I am dreading most lol x


----------



## wellsk

The tube is absolutely fine :) Do bear in mind though if you're walking from the tube to the hospital it is about 10 minutes walk away. We ended up being late :blush:


Have you had a look at the tube map yet? I'm assuming since you're going by coach you'll go into Victoria?


----------



## mrsm123

Hi wellsk, thanks for that,yeah we will going to Victoria station. Had a quick look and I think we gota get 2 tubes???


----------



## wellsk

Yep, you can take the Victoria Line (blue) to Oxford Circus. Then take the Central Line (Red) to East Acton/White City (whichever you've decided to stop at).

Victoria coach station arrivals is only a couple of minutes walk from the train/underground station. 
And Victoria coach station departures is not in the same place as the arrivals, it's further away from the train station. It'll be worth looking it up on a map to make sense of it :thumbup:

There are lots of signs and maps about to help though :)


----------



## mrsm123

Thanxs very much hun, i'll get my dh to look on London underground site later coz I don't understand it all lol x


----------



## wellsk

Lol, no problem. I used to go down to London every couple of week using the coach and tube. So I know my way round, but if no one had told me before or shown me I would've been pretty confused.
Hope it goes well! :hugs:


----------



## cass86

That is a good time. I needed it to be as late as possible as I am going to be at work before I go. The tube is fine. If you do get stuck just ask one of the guards they will be able to help you. They come so quickly as well there is never much waiting around. 

x


----------



## mrsm123

I'm pleased it's an early appointment coz me and dh are both at work till 10 on the sunday evening n gotta get coach at 10;40 from sunderland so the sooner we can get back home the better.:thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Haven't posted in this thread since it started but had to go for a second scan at Hammersmith today as the one we had last month showed a cyst, thankfully it's now gone so back again next Friday for a 2 hour appointment with Ali for more tests and all being fine we'll start next cycle which should start around 6th May


----------



## Tinkerbell3

For those that don't know or don't want to do the 15-20 minute walk from White City station to the hospital, if you go to the bus stop across the road jump on the 72 or 272 bus and it stops across the road from the hospital :)


----------



## wellsk

Awesome Tinkerbell! Good luck!


----------



## cass86

That is good that you can start next cycle. It is always horrible when you get a bad result but at least it has fixed itself :happydance: Good luck.


----------



## mcnicks19

Hi everyone, haven't posted on here in a while as I'm not very good typing on my phone. I had my day 5 scan yest, they saw 31 follies and the biggest was 12mm. They said I responded well but I'm worried about ohss now. Can anyone remember how big their follies were at this stage? They have asked me to reduce gonal f dosage to 112.5 and to start the 9pm injection. I have my next scan on Monday. 

Looking forward to hearing positive results from babybell and space bunny. How are you both feeling in the tww? Good luck to you both. 

Good luck to everyone else with their appts xxx


----------



## cass86

Hi mcnicks :hi:

Wow 31 that is a lot. Will they extract them all? Hopefully you can freeze some as well. Good luck

I am new to IVF how long is the whole process from your AF to testing? How long do you have to do the injections? 

Thanks,

Cassie


----------



## mcnicks19

Tbh I'm new to all this too. I'm just doing what they tell me to do! Not sure if they will extract them all, maybe just the ones that are over a certain size - I will ask at my next scan.

You start gonal f injections am on cd2 and continue for between 7 to 12 days I think depending on how you respond. You also start a second injection pm on day 5 which stops you ovulating before ec. 

Hopefully they will tell me Monday when ec will be. Ali asked if I would stay overnight in the hospital for them to take bloods on the night of the trigger - anyone done this? If so, how was it? Also, how do we claim back the money for the overnight stay? Thanks


----------



## clefairy

Well I was hoping to get my AMH blood tests results yesterday, but Ali isn't in the country, so I won't find out until Monday now. This weekend is going to drag!!


----------



## mrsm123

Aawww clefairy its disappointing when you don't get your results the day you were expecting them, I was told I would receive them on good Friday but didn't get them till the following Wednesday and it dragged, hope its good news for you. Just been sorting all our stuff out for our visit on Monday coz we gota leave tomorrow evening after I finish work and travel through the night :cry:. hope its going to be worth it.:hugs:


----------



## mcnicks19

Good luck for your results tmrw clefairy - Ali is usually very quick at getting back if u email him early.

Mrsm - good luck with your appt tmrw. I will be leaving at 4.30am to get to my scan at 8.30! Not as bad as your journey tho - I'm sure it will be worth it for u tho x


----------



## Mossops

Hello, hope you dont mind if i join. Ive just had my first appointment on Friday and had my ultrasound and waiting for AMH result this Friday. The ultrasound showed my left ovary as polycystic?, ive never been told i have PCOS will this effect us being accepted?

Our history: I have two boys from my first marriage and now ttc with my fiance, i have had an ectopic so only one tube and previously i was on Clomid to conceive my two boys. They dont give Clomid for unexplained anymore which leads us to the trial.


----------



## mcnicks19

Hi Mossop - I have pcos and have been accepted for the trial so this shouldn't affect you being accepted. As long as your periods are regular you should be accepted. My amh was 69 which is really high so they are watching me more carefully and have lowered my meds. They said I am more at risk of ohss due to pcos.

It's stange they haven't given you clomid as it has worked twice for you in the past. I have a clomid baby too. She is 16 months but unfortunately clomid didn't work for us this time. Good luck with your amh result x


----------



## Mossops

Hi mcnicks19, Thank you, hope your scan goes well O:). My periods are always regular just light, i was really surprised when she said she would describe my ovaries as polycystic as i have no common symptoms.

Im disappointed with the way my local hospital handled our case and really thought they would give me the clomid as like you said i have two children that shows it works for me. Fingers crossed we get accepted on the trial, we are nervous but excited.


----------



## mcnicks19

Any news with your amh clefairy? 

Had my scan today and there were over 40 follies and 5 were above the right size so trigger is tonight - scared! Meeting Ali at 8.30 for trigger the have a blood test tmrw morning and er Wednesday. Just glad I don't have to do anymore injections x


----------



## clefairy

So I finally got my results, Ali said:

"Your AMH is >69.7 and your scan showed that you had multicystic ovaries.

I shall write to Dr Carby to find out if these are acceptable and if there any further tests required.

I shall be in touch within the next day or two to organise your research screening visit with myself and your coordination clinic appointment. I shall try to organise this on the same day as you live so far away."

All I can do now is hope Dr Carby accepts us onto the trial. I've got everything crossed! 

Good luck for tonight Mcnicks. xx


----------



## mcnicks19

Thanks clefairy.

My amh was 69.3 and they accepted me so you should be fine.

Just had my trigger shot. We are staying in the holiday inn tonight and tmrw night. Bloods in the morning.


----------



## mrsm123

Hi everyone, just got home from London and our appointment with Ali and coordination nurse, everything went great and we start our treatment in may!!! af is due the first week so can't wait. Everything still feels a blur at the moment as we are so tired from travelling. fingers crossed for all who are waiting to be accepted and good luck mcnicks, hope everything goes well for you..


----------



## mcnicks19

That's great mrsm - may be here before you know it x everyone at hammersmith has been brill x


----------



## cass86

Wow all so interesting. Just had a quick catch up.

Mrs M - He said that there was a couple that had travelled through the night that was also there yesterday so I assume that was you :) That is really good you got both appointments in one day. I have got to go back on Thursday. It's a lot further for you so that's good.

Mcnicks - That is brilliant news. What day are you on? How many scans did you have to have? He has asked me to stay in the hospital all night when they do it. 

Clefairy - My fingers are crossed for you. I really hope you get accepted. 

I am really looking forward to my appointment on Thursday. I start next Saturday. I can't believe it is all happening. I have never actually looked forward to my af starting. I really hope we all get our BFP's

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mcnicks19

Hi cass86 - I'm day 10 now but had trigger last night - day 9. I responded very quickly. I had two scans, one on day 5 of stims and the other on day 9, then trigger the same night. Ali asked me to stay in the hospital last night but he said it was optional so I stayed in a hotel instead and went to the hospital this morning for bloods. Didn't fancy staying there tbh. I have er tmrw so will let you know how it goes.

Good luck with your next appt x


----------



## cass86

How exciting. That is really good that you didn't have to have to many scans. Are you staying down here for the whole time? Have you got to be up there for anything else today? I am trying to work out how many days I will need off work. I work about an hour away so will try and do half days ect.

Eager to hear how er goes :) good luck


----------



## Tinkerbell3

mrsm123 said:


> Hi everyone, just got home from London and our appointment with Ali and coordination nurse, everything went great and we start our treatment in may!!! af is due the first week so can't wait. Everything still feels a blur at the moment as we are so tired from travelling. fingers crossed for all who are waiting to be accepted and good luck mcnicks, hope everything goes well for you..

Great news, was you told there and then that all tests were fine and you were good to start? 
I have the appointment friday and as long as all is fine can start next cycle too, which will be early May so looks like we'll be cycling close together. Lots of luck to you


----------



## mcnicks19

I had to have a blood test at 8.30am this morning and then had the rest of the day to myself so you could prob make it home and go to work in the afternoon. I have to be at the hospital by 7am tmrw tho.

I've taken the rest of the week off sick from work to relax. I haven't told anyone about this so told them I had a stomach bug! 

I'm lucky I've only had two scans. Will have to come up next week for et aswel.


----------



## mrsm123

Tinkerbell3 said:


> mrsm123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, just got home from London and our appointment with Ali and coordination nurse, everything went great and we start our treatment in may!!! af is due the first week so can't wait. Everything still feels a blur at the moment as we are so tired from travelling. fingers crossed for all who are waiting to be accepted and good luck mcnicks, hope everything goes well for you..
> 
> Great news, was you told there and then that all tests were fine and you were good to start?
> I have the appointment friday and as long as all is fine can start next cycle too, which will be early May so looks like we'll be cycling close together. Lots of luck to youClick to expand...

HI tinkerbell, ali said ecg and general examination was all fine, he took some blood tests from me and dh and I have just received an email saying that they had trouble registering me and that the lab discarded our bloods so we have to try and get gp to repeat them, fingers crossed they do coz I don't fancy travelling all the way back down just for blood tests that they already done. I got a phone call about my drugs today and they are getting delivered on Monday, really hope this doesn't set us back a month:growlmad:, good luck for Friday...


----------



## mrsm123

cass86 said:


> Wow all so interesting. Just had a quick catch up.
> 
> Mrs M - He said that there was a couple that had travelled through the night that was also there yesterday so I assume that was you :) That is really good you got both appointments in one day. I have got to go back on Thursday. It's a lot further for you so that's good.
> 
> Mcnicks - That is brilliant news. What day are you on? How many scans did you have to have? He has asked me to stay in the hospital all night when they do it.
> 
> Clefairy - My fingers are crossed for you. I really hope you get accepted.
> 
> I am really looking forward to my appointment on Thursday. I start next Saturday. I can't believe it is all happening. I have never actually looked forward to my af starting. I really hope we all get our BFP's
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hi cass, yes that would of been us lol, he was quite shocked we had come from so far away lol. Pleased we got seen by everyone in one day, good luck for Thursday..


----------



## mrsm123

mcnicks, everything sounds to be going well with you hun, good luck....


----------



## cass86

mcnicks19 said:


> I had to have a blood test at 8.30am this morning and then had the rest of the day to myself so you could prob make it home and go to work in the afternoon. I have to be at the hospital by 7am tmrw tho.
> 
> I've taken the rest of the week off sick from work to relax. I haven't told anyone about this so told them I had a stomach bug!
> 
> I'm lucky I've only had two scans. Will have to come up next week for et aswel.

That is good. I will be able to get to work then :) I will just need the next day off. I am hoping that it falls near the weekend so I can rest all weekend. Ali did say that bed rest is not needed but some people say it helps? There is so much out there that might or might not work?


----------



## cass86

Thanks.

I am really looking forward to starting. I should start next Saturday. It will be nice that we are all going through it at roughly the same time. We will be able to compare everything. Lets make this a lucky thread :bfp::bfp::bfp:

There is one thing I am now worried about. Sorry for TMI but I thought I had a bit of cystitis but I think now its more of a urine infection as it hasn't gone. I have an appointment at the drs but I am worried to be on antibiotics. Does anyone know if this will affect anything?

Thanks x

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mcnicks19

Hi cass, not sure if the antibiotics will affect anything sorry. Hopefully you can get it cleared up before you start stims. 

Had ec today. The procedure was absolutely fine- didn't feel a thing and slept through it all. It took about 30 mins and I was up and about straight after. Feeling fine now too.

Unfortunately they only managed to retrieve 5 eggs. I'm disappointed as I had so many follicles - over 40 on my last scan. Ali said that my hormone levels had been suppressed by the cetrotide even tho I only took it for 4 days. I hav to wait until tmrw to see how many ate mature and have fertilised. Tbh I'm not feeling very positive right now x


----------



## wellsk

Hope everything goes okay mcnicks! :hugs:


----------



## cass86

I was reading a post by a lady earlier and she only had one egg removed and that was all it took. Don't get down get that's still 5 chances. It really isn't about quantity it's about quality. My fingers are crossed for you. As long as you have one or two that make it you still have the same chance as someone who had 30 eggs.

Keep us updated  xx


----------



## mcnicks19

Thanks Cass- will keep you updated. This is going to be the longest night ever x


----------



## mcnicks19

The clinic just called - out of my 5 eggs 4 were mature and 3 fertilised. Transfer will with by Saturday or Monday. I'm hoping for transf Monday as I believe the sucess rate is higher if they get to day 5. 

How is everyone else?

Anyone know how babybell or space are as haven't seen anything on here in a while from them. Should they be testing soon? Xxx I have my fingers crossed for them x


----------



## 3wishes

Hi guys haven't been on here for a while. My appointments been changed to Thursday now (cant wait hope i get accepted) Got a copy of all my blood results and partner's semen analysis from doctors thought I'd have to pay to get them but they were happy to print them out for me. 

Just wondering is it icsi or ivf or is it either


----------



## Tinkerbell3

It's icsi they do, because they have to look closely at the maturity of the eggs they need to do icsi


----------



## 3wishes

Thanks tinkerbell3. Does anyone know if there are any pregnancy s achieved from this trial. So far I think there are 2 from this thread that have had there eggs put in. Keep checking to see if they have posted. Hoping it has worked for them. And fingers crossed for you mcnicks


----------



## mcnicks19

Thanks 3wishes. it is definitely icsi. 

Good luck for Thursday x


----------



## 3wishes

Thank you mcnicks

I'll be posting an update of my appointment


----------



## cass86

Mcnicks -That is good. So are you going to put 2 back in? That is so exciting. Have they said anymore? Do they call you everyday?

My appointment went well yesterday. The nurse showed me how to use the injections ect. It is so much to take in but we have it all on paper and the phone number just incase.

How are the injections?? I am getting my partner to do them for me as I don't think I could do it.

It would be good to hear if anyone has had their BFP.

There are 3 pregnancies from this trial so far. There was more but a couple ended in MC. There is one due for delivery soon and 2 more just ending the first trimester I think.

Good luck with your appointments.

I am feeling very positive at the moment.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wellsk

Glad you're feeling positive Cass :hugs:
When do you start injections?

I feel like I'm forever waiting! After knowing that we needed to get an SA done after the appointment on the 22nd March, NHS has finally given us one for 30th April. It normally takes a few weeks for the results to come back too.

Why does everything take so long!?

On a plus side though, my GP thought the trial was a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## cass86

I start them probably next Saturday :happydance: I am a little worried about them but excited to get started. 

That is good that the appointment is soon though. We had the result back the same day so ring them and see. It should be quick as it has to be tested in the first hour of you giving it to them. 

xx


----------



## wellsk

They don't give them straight away where we live. They process then deliver the results by Royal Mail and then they're updated on a computer. The whole thing takes about 3 weeks. It's so crap! As I'd happily sit there for several hours to get the results instantly! :growlmad:
But from what you've said I'm going to ring them beforehand and see if there's any way round this process. I doubt it though!

I'm sure you'll be okay with the injections. As long as you try and relax it should be so bad :) good luck though!


----------



## clefairy

Has anyone heard from Ali recently? He said on Monday, he'd be in touch within a day or two. Today is Friday and I've not heard anything. I've emailed him, but not got anything back. :(


----------



## mcnicks19

Hi Cass, I'm undecided whether to have 1 or 2 put back. I think I will decide when I know the quality of them. I will find out tmrw whether they are being put back tmrw or Monday. I'm hoping Monday. 

The injections aren't that bad. I didn't think I'd be able to do them myself. I used ice to numb the area and I couldn't feel it then! I did them in my thigh and found this easier. Let me know how your first one goes.

Clefairy - that is really rubbish that the results take so long. We have them back within a week xxx


----------



## clefairy

Well good news and bad news from Ali....

"I am afraid there is concern with your very high AMH level and very active ovaries that the current dose of gonal in our protocol may be a little too high for you.

We do however wish to very soon start a study for ladies with similar medical history to yours.

We may well use a modified protocol but this needs discussion with the full team to agree the details of this.

we do not wish to expose anyone to any unnecessary risks as Im sure you will appreciate and we are concerned the current protocol would over do it for you.

Hence it is very likely that you will be able to participate in the study but there may be a delay whilst the finer details of a protocol which would suit ladies such as yourself is finalised.

Would you be kind enough to contact me in 1-2 weeks after we have had a chance to organise a meeting to discuss the situation?"

So I can't get onto the trial at the moment, but fingers crossed I'll be able to get onto the one starting in a couple of weeks. I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## wellsk

I'm sorry that you're going through a bit of a delay. But I know that they've been speaking about a study for those with PCOS for a while. Fingers crossed you should get on to that one :hugs:


----------



## clefairy

wellsk said:


> I'm sorry that you're going through a bit of a delay. But I know that they've been speaking about a study for those with PCOS for a while. Fingers crossed you should get on to that one :hugs:

Thank you. :hugs:

I just hate all the waiting. :wacko: But hey what's another 2 weeks, after waiting 2 years! 

I really hope we all get our BFP's from this trial! x


----------



## wellsk

Yeah, it is true!
I just hate the whole cycle of waiting in all of TTC :growlmad:

I really hope I get accepted! Feels like forever since we were there. Although right now isn't the best time, so we'll probably be waiting till August to actually go through with it, but it would be so nice to know that it was actually going to happen.

Dr Carby had said she wasn't sure about us being part of the trial because we hadn't been trying for a lot of time (feels like a lifetime already!). But when I spoke to my doctor about DH's SA results, she believed that ICSI/IVF was pretty much our only option anyway and she thought the trial was great for us :shrug:


----------



## mcnicks19

Had a call today and my 3 embryos are top grade 4 which is the best quality. We are doing a 5 day blast. So happy to hear that this morning. They recommended transferring 1 embryo as she said it is good quality and a 45% sucess rate. Transferring 2 is a 45 - 50 % sucess rate. Don't know what to do?


----------



## wellsk

Well I guess it depends if you'd be happy and able to manage twins and if the doctors are happy for you to have two embryos tranferred.
Hopefully you'll get your BFP, everything sounds very positive :flower:


----------



## mrsm123

mcnicks19 said:


> Had a call today and my 3 embryos are top grade 4 which is the best quality. We are doing a 5 day blast. So happy to hear that this morning. They recommended transferring 1 embryo as she said it is good quality and a 45% sucess rate. Transferring 2 is a 45 - 50 % sucess rate. Don't know what to do?

great news mcnicks, hope all goes well for you :flower:


----------



## cass86

Clefairy - That is a shame about this trial but great news that you are not out completely. 2 weeks will fly by :thumbup:

Mcnicks - That is great news. I am so glad for you. Did she say that you couldn't have 2? I really want 2 put back. I would love to have twins :happydance::happydance: and 5 day transfer is brilliant. Good luck for today. Please keep us updated.

I really want this week to hurry up and be over so we can start the injections at least.

xx


----------



## mcnicks19

Just returned home from embryo transf. We decided to have 1 embryo put back. They said it was perfect quality so a 50% chance to success. The procedure itself was fine - didn't feel a thing. We could have transf 2 if we wanted but were advised to transf 1 due to risk of multiples . Good luck everyone x


----------



## cass86

How exciting :happydance:

What are going to do now? I keep hearing so many different things that you should do after transfer. Will you have bed rest? What have they advised you?

Xx


----------



## mcnicks19

Hi Cass , they told me to carry on as normal just no running and jumping. I am going to work as normal just trying to take it a bit easier - not carrying anything too heavy or rushi g around etc. It is dragging already. How early do you think I can test???

When will you be starting injections? It goes so fast when you actually start injections up until egg collection.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I'd start testing about 6dp5dt, wishing you lots of luck for a BFP mcnicks.

Is anyone due to start in May? AF is due on 5th so will start injections on 6th, just waiting for the pharmacy company to contact me to arrange delivery.


----------



## mcnicks19

Thanks Tinkerbell. 

Did you carry on as normal in your 1st Ivf or did you have bed rest?

Good luck for this cycle x


----------



## cass86

Yes that was my plan to go straight back to normal but no gym. They say it is bad to have to much bed rest.

I start my injections on Saturday. I hope it does go quickly. 

Try and hold off as long as you can for testing. It will be heartbreaking if it's to early to tell but you are pregnant.

xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

mcnicks19 said:


> Thanks Tinkerbell.
> 
> Did you carry on as normal in your 1st Ivf or did you have bed rest?
> 
> Good luck for this cycle x

I pretty much carried on as normal but I didn't go to the gym or do anything strenuous, there's really no need for bed rest though.


----------



## mcnicks19

cass86 said:


> Yes that was my plan to go straight back to normal but no gym. They say it is bad to have to much bed rest.
> 
> I start my injections on Saturday. I hope it does go quickly.
> 
> Try and hold off as long as you can for testing. It will be heartbreaking if it's to early to tell but you are pregnant.
> 
> xx

I will try my best to hold off testing for as long as I can. It's going to be hard. 

I found injecting in my thigh easier than my stomach. If you are struggling try freezing the area for a few seconds with ice - you won't feel it then. After the first day you will be a pro! Xxx


----------



## cass86

Yes I think it will be ok. I am getting more used to the idea. Hopefully it will all be worth it.

Have they said how long it will take to bed?

xx


----------



## mcnicks19

No they didn't mention that and I forgot to ask. I think I will wait until test day to make sure


----------



## clefairy

I'm gutted, I got this email from Ali this morning:

"The senior investigators on the study have had a meeting to discuss the results from the participants thus far and plans for future studies. 

They have decided to complete the current study in women with non-PCO ovaries first prior to the adapted protocol for women with PCO starting there after, as information gained from this current study will be useful for finalising a future protocol more specified to women with PCO. 

Realistically it will take 2-3months to complete the current study. 

I am very sorry you are unable to start sooner and I hope you will still be interested in a few months."

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## wellsk

:hugs: I'm sorry clefairy. Don't consider it all bad news though! You'll still be able to take part in the trial in a couple of months time. 
I have also been waiting since March, and probably wouldn't be able to take part until August, which probably means I won't be able to take part at all. Damn! :(


----------



## mcnicks19

Sorry to hear that clefairy - waiting sucks. I'm so impatient when it comes to ttc so understand how gutted you must be with having to wait 2-3 months. Keep in touch regularly with Ali though so you will be the first person on the nxt study x


----------



## 3wishes

Hi guys I had my appointment yesterday. Don't feel positive about it at all dr carby said if my amh levels come back too high and my ovaries show too many follicles then they wouldn't be able to take me on. I know from previous scans I have quite a lot of follicles or cyst whatever you call it lol. So just waiting for my results now but not getting my hopes up.

You would think that this trial would be better suited for people with pcos.

Keep positive clefairy

Has anyone heard about another trial where there wanting to see which day of blastocyst transfer is better either day 5 or 6


----------



## cass86

Clearify - It is horrible when you get bad news but at least you can still take part in a trial. It really is horrible waiting though I know that.

3wishes - Have you actually been diagnosed with PCOS? I had 11 follies in one and 8 in the other when I had my scan so don't worry yet. You may be fine.

Mcnicks - How are you feeling? 

I thought I had started AF on Wednesday so booked all my scans but it was just spotting :wacko: Still waiting for it now. So annoying as I had booked my scan and told Ali. O well I will just have to change it all. 

xx


----------



## 3wishes

Hi cass86 yep I definitely have pcos not really much of the symptoms that go with it just mainly the cyst on the ovaries. 

I am just waiting for my period to arrive which will be in a couple of days this is my last clomid cycle which I don't think has worked. Looking forward to be clomid free :happydance:

I am wondering whether to go on the pill for a month just to have a break and clear some cyst what do you guys recommend.


----------



## cass86

Hi 3wishes that is a shame about this trial. I am not sure about going on the pill tbh? I know that it can help to relax and not think about it for a while so the pill may help with that?

I had my first injection this morning. It was ok. Are there any side affects?

Xx


----------



## mcnicks19

3wishes - the pill may have reduce the number of cysts and like Cass said will take your mind of trying for a month. I have pcos too but non of the symptoms apart from cysts.

Cass - how did you find the first injection? I didn't have any side affect so hopefully you won't either. 

Well I had a faint bfp this this morning 5dp5dt. I know it is very early so not getting too excited about it yet. My official test date is not Friday x


----------



## 3wishes

Thanks guys I think I will have a month off 2 and a half years of trying I think I need it lol. Fingers crossed for u mcnicks19


----------



## cass86

Yes the injection was fine. I worried myself more than I needed lol. I have felt a little quesy this evening but I do have quite a sicky stomach normally.

How exciting. Test again in the morning ;-) it wouldn't show up at all if it hasn't bedded so fingers crossed. 

It seems like it has gone really quick for you, I hope mine does as well.

Feelings very positive 

Xx


----------



## mcnicks19

Thanks Cass, I will def test again in the morning and hopefully it will be darker. I was surprised how quickly it appeared considering it is so early.

I remember someone telling me to do the injections after food as they can make you feel sick otherwise.

This cycle has gone really quick for me. I had the trigger after 9 days tho so sooner than most I think. Your first scan will be here soon x


----------



## cass86

That is really good. I hope mine is as quick  I am getting worried that I will be ill. Hopefully it will pass. I will try the eating before hand tomorrow, thanks.

I am looking forward to it all now and just want it to work.

Xx


----------



## mcnicks19

I test again this morning and the lines are getting darker so that must be a good sign. 

Cass - let us know how your first scan goes. Hope the injections are going ok. Ru doing them in your leg or stomach? 

Good luck to everyone else starting treatment soon x


----------



## cass86

Congratulations. That is such good news. I am really happy for you. How long until you get your blood test at the hospital?

This mornings jab hurt actually and has left a mark. I am doing them in my stomach as that is prob the fattiest bit :haha: I have been feeling a bit sick still but nothing to bad. I just want it all to hurry up.

Did you do any exercise while stimming? I would like to go to the gym but some people say it's best not to as your overy's are large and it can cause them to twist???

x


----------



## 3wishes

Ohhhh excited really happy for u mcnicks19 :happydance:


----------



## mcnicks19

Thanks both!

I'm having a blood test with my gp Friday rather than travelling to London again. Ali said that is fine as long as I text him the value.

Cass - I didn't exercise during stimming. It is fine to tho as I did check this with the nurse just not after et. Hope you're feeling better. Good luck with your scan x

3wishes - what's happening with you ATM? Hav you started treatment?


----------



## 3wishes

Hey mcnicks no still waiting to hear about my results think ill send Ali a email now see if there ready. How u feeling?


----------



## cass86

That is much better than you travelling all the way down here again. So do you not have to come down here again? I will try and keep the exercise lower than normal :)

I had my scan today and there are 5 in each ovary. Is that good? The guy I had this time wasn't very chatty. He said it was good though. He said to many is bad??

I am waiting for a call from the clinic to see if I should start the 2nd injection tonight or not. 

Mcnicks - Did you have any symptoms early on that you was pregnant?

xx


----------



## wellsk

Yes Cass, I would say that sounds good. I think they normally only take a few. Too many could lead to Hyperstimulation is very dangerous and they potentially couldn't do anything for you.

Fingers crossed for you mcnicks! Sounds very promising! Have you done anymore HPTs?

My DH has finally had his SA done, and we should get the results back in a couple of days. Then we'll be told whether we can be a part of the trial! Please please! [-o&lt;


----------



## 3wishes

Hi I have not been accepted on the trial this is what Ali said Your AMH level is 67.9 pmol/l and your scan showed a polycystic appearance with an antral follicle count of 27 on right and 22 on left, which may be consistent with polycystic ovarian syndrome. Dr carby said I would be better suited for the pco study they have coming up next few months. I am actually ok about it because I had a feeling I wouldn't accepted. 

Hope you get accepted wellsk


----------



## wellsk

It's not all bad news though 3wishes, as you'll still get on the other trial, which I think they intend to start in a couple of months time. You are not out yet! :hugs:

Thanks hun, I'm just waiting on DH's SA results, which should come back the same as before with high levels of abnormal morphology (as we believe it's due to essential medication). If it does then we should be allowed on the trial.

All of my tests have come back as normal, aside from the AMH, which is slightly lower than average for my age :thumbup:


----------



## mcnicks19

I have tested everyday since Sat and lines are def getting darker. I have to travel to London again for an early scan; will be emailing them Friday will result as Friday is my official test day. I assume they will then book me in for a scan. I had no symptoms at all and feel great thanku.

Cass - 5 follies on each ovary is good. I had too many and was at risk of ohss. Did they mention how big they were? I think you need 3 over 17mm for trigger. When's your next scan?

3wishes - at least you will be able to take part in the next trial which will be tailored specifically for ladies with pcos. I have pcos so was very lucky to be excepted on this trial. I know how hard the waiting can be tho

Wellsk - I really hope you are accepted. Good luck


----------



## cass86

Wellsk - That is good that he has had it done now :) FX it will be quick and you will get accepted. 

3Wishes - That is good news that there is another trial you can do. :flower:

Mcnicks - That is really good that you have had no symptoms. 

I have got to go for another scan tomorrow but it is only day 7 tomorrow?? I think that is to early but they know what they are doing. The injections are really hurting now especially the one at night. I haven't been numbing it so I will start doing that tonight. I have had no appetite at all and have been forcing myself to have cereal. I think this is because I feel quite sick a lot of the time. I didn't feel to well last night as I had a bit of a headache but fine today. It hasn't been as bad as I was expecting.

xx


----------



## mcnicks19

I was suppose to go for a scan on day 7 but when the nurse phoned me after day 5 about my blood results she said not to come back until day 9. However when I went on day 9 the guy said I should of been scanned on day 7 as he felt I possibly may have been ready for trigger on day 8. Tbh I think that's why I didn't have as many eggs retrieved as they expected because they left it too late. So I think it's a good thing they are scanning you again tmrw.

I had another positive today so will be emailing them tmrw with my result!!! Can't wait for my first scan which I think will be in 2 weeks!!! It doesn't feel real yet so hopefully it will when I have my scan xxx


----------



## cass86

Aw that's good. I didn't get my blood test done as they didn't tell me that I had to so I thought they were just getting me to go back to do the blood test. I hope I am ready on day 8. I really don't like the injections. I just had my 9pm one with ice and it was much better.

Yes the scan will be good. I know what you mean I still can't believe that we are doing ivf let alone actually getting pregnant. I am so grateful for the trial.

Xx


----------



## clefairy

3wishes said:


> Hi I have not been accepted on the trial this is what Ali said Your AMH level is 67.9 pmol/l and your scan showed a polycystic appearance with an antral follicle count of 27 on right and 22 on left, which may be consistent with polycystic ovarian syndrome. Dr carby said I would be better suited for the pco study they have coming up next few months. I am actually ok about it because I had a feeling I wouldn't accepted.
> 
> Hope you get accepted wellsk

Ali said pretty much the same thing to me. I was really gutted to start with that I had to wait another 2-3 months, however I'm sure the time will fly by. Fingers crossed we'll both be one of the first ones on the new trial. :hugs:


----------



## mcnicks19

I found the 9pm injection worse than the gonal f too. It just seemed easier using the pen. It won't be long for you now. Let me know how the scan goes


----------



## Lawreann

Hi all I hope you don't mind me joining you?

I've been accepted onto the Kisspeptin trial as I've had my scan, blood tests and meeting with Ali last Wednesday. I now am waiting for my coordination meeting on 15th and then for af to arrive before we can official official go.

Am feeling really excited as this is our first ivf cycle. Can I ask on what day did people have their ec please?

Lots of baby dust to us all. Xxxx


----------



## mrsm123

Hi lawreann :hi: great news about you being accepted for the trial, this is also my 1st cycle and i have just started my injections this morning, i have got a scan on thursday. I think ec depends on how you respond to the drugs thats why you need scanning to keep an eye on the size of your follicles. good luck....


----------



## mcnicks19

Welcome lawreann

I had trigger on day 9 and ec on day 11 but as mrsm said it depends on how you respond to meds. You will have a better idea of when its going to be after your first scan.

Mrsm - how was your first injection? I found that this part went really quick as you have so many scans and blood tests there's always something happening. Good luck


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi Lawreann, congrats on being accepted :) as the others said EC is completely dependant on how you respond to stims, my last Ivf cycle I stimmed for 12 days.

Yay for getting started mrsm, ill be a couple of days behind you as expecting AF today or tomorrow so start injections Tuesday hopefully


----------



## mrsm123

Mcnicks, yeah the injection was no problem, i think i was making things worse by worrying about it before hand but i didn't feel a thing :thumbup:

tinkerbell, thats great we'll be quite close together, i've been spotting all week so was pleased when AF arrived full flow (pardon the pun):haha:


----------



## mrsm123

Just got a question to anyone who has had their scans. is the unit open for them on weekends? its just my 1st one is on thursday and i think that waiting until monday for another one is quite a long time... :shrug:


----------



## mcnicks19

They are open on Saturdays and Sundays for scans between 7 and 9am. They will prob scan you every 2 days xxx


----------



## mrsm123

aw ok, thanks mcnicks. did you go for a scan on the weekend????


----------



## mcnicks19

I didn't go on the weekend as they scanned me Thursday and then told me not to come back until Monday. However when I had the scan Monday they said I should of had a scan sat as I prob would of been ready for trigger Sunday x


----------



## mrsm123

Aww ok, thanx for that. :thumbup: how u feeling???


----------



## cass86

So I need to catch up after the long weekend.

Welcome Lawreann - My ec will be on Thursday so that will be day 13 of Stims.

I have my trigger shot tonight :thumbup: I am looking forward to the egg collection as my stomach is really hurting now. Did anyone else have this?
I was also very worried today as I was meant to have my last 9pm injection last night but fell asleep until 4am and done it then :sleep: I did speak to Ali and he said it should be fine. I really hope so. That would be devastating.

How is everyone getting on?

Mcnicks - When do you have your scan?

x


----------



## mrsm123

wow cass that seems to have gone really quick, hope it all goes well for you :winkwink:, i'm on day 3 of my injections, the first 1 was fine but yesterday it hurt alot, was ok again 2day lol...


----------



## cass86

I know it really has gone quick. I can't believe how quick. 

I am very glad to not have to do the injections anymore. My belly is very bruised. It seems to be very swollen as well today :haha: The only thing I will miss about them is that they made me loose my appetite :winkwink:

It will go so quick for you now. It is very exciting.

xx


----------



## mcnicks19

Cass - Can't believe you have trigger tonight ! So exciting 

No injections tmrw either which is great. 

I don't have my scan until 30th may as we r away. I don't mind tho as I shod be 8 weeks then 

Good luck Cass - cant wait to hear how your ec goes x


----------



## cass86

Aw that is exciting. 8 weeks you will be able to see loads  

I am just here waiting for my trigger shot. I will be staying here all night. Did you stay in a hotel? How did it work claiming it back? 

I am very excited now :happydance:

Xx


----------



## mcnicks19

Yes we stayed in the holiday inn for 2 nights. Ali will give you an expenses form to complete tonight where you have to put down your acc number and how much accomadation and travel cost and it gets paid into your acc within 4 weeks. I had mine back within about 3 weeks tho.

You are very brave staying in the hospital tonight - is your hubby staying there with u? I couldn't face it so went back to the hotel after trigger x


----------



## cass86

Yes he stayed with me. It was fine actually, everyone is so nice there. I thought it would wake me constantly them taking blood but it didn't. Did you get any pain the next day after the trigger? I feel very bloated and a bit tender. I almost feel like I can feel my ovaries. I hope tomorrow goes well and they can collect some good eggs :)

I will let you know how tomorrow goes. We have to be there at 7am :sleep:

xx


----------



## mcnicks19

I had no pain after trigger or ec. You should be first or second on the list tmrw as they like to do the kisspeptin ladies first. 

I was dreading ec but it really isn't too bad. The worst bit for me was the suppository you do the night before. 

Did you get your expenses done? 

Good luck tomorrow - I will be waiting to hear how it goes xxx


----------



## cass86

The night before??? I was told to do it just before we leave in the morning? Was it the diclafenic? 

No didn't bother with the expenses as we not staying in a hotel so no point just for parking.

I am in quite a bit of pain :shrug: My belly is very bloated.

I will update once I know how many eggs they collect.

Xxx


----------



## Pinkypot

Hi Ladies.... Just a quick hello. I have been ttc for 3 years now and have a 9 year old daughter! Looking into ivf options the other day (again!) and came across this fantastic opportunity! I have emailed Ali already and got a quick response from him, sent back all the info he has requested so just waiting on a reply now from him. My fingers are x so tight I think the circulation is about to stop! Ha ha ha! 

Hammersmith is actually my local hospital so they have already done most of the tests there anyways. I'm hoping its not to late to start this.... I'm assuming that if Ali sent me the details then its still ok!

Anyway, good luck to you all, I have been reading all your stories so very excited that I may have my own to add to the thread soon. 

X


----------



## cass86

Hi pinkypot - yes they are still taking people on so fx crossed for you. It's great to see people making the most of this trial. It really is good.

So I had my ec this morning and they retrieved 15 eggs  I am so happy. I am feeling very sore though but so worth it. I am looking forward to my call tomorrow  

Xx


----------



## mcnicks19

Cass86 - 15 eggs is fantastic. Have u heard how many have fertilised yet? How are you feeling today? Are you thinking about freezing any eggs?

Welcome pinkypot - hope you get accepted on the trial x


----------



## wellsk

Welcome Pinkypot :)
I finally got my DH's SA back, which still suggests that he has teratzoospermia (with 1% normal morphology). I've sent the email about this to Ali, so hopefully we'll finally be accepted on the trial :happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Cass - great news on 15 eggs, have you heard from them today yet?

Day 4 of stims for me today and had my first scan, all looking as it should and start Cetrotide tomorrow and back Monday for next scan. I reckon I'll be triggering next Thursday judging by today's follicle sizes


----------



## cass86

So heard from them this morning and 11 were mature and 8 fertilised. So excited it's a funny thought that they aRe growing in a dish. 

I would like to freeze some. I will speak to them and see what they say. I feel fine today a little tired. I had some pain yesterday but seems ok today a little achy.

Wellsk - that is really good. Fx for you.

Tinkerbell - that is great. Will you be staying at the hospital?

Mcnicks - how are you feeling? Any sickness yet? 

Xxxx


----------



## wellsk

Amazing for you Cass :)
Hopefully one of those will be a little one in your arms in 9 months time :)


----------



## mrsm123

Hi all, wow some really great news with all of you's!!! just thought i'd give a little update, had 1st scan yesterday and the biggest 1 was 9mm, there was about 10 follicles, got coach at 9:30 back to sunderland and was told i would get a phone call regarding next appointment, they rang at 1:30 when we were at york saying i needed another scan 2day :dohh:..... so got back in sunderland for 4:15 and headed home to book tickets to go straight back down after work lastnight. We are knackered to say the least but we don't have to go back down till sunday night now after work so atleast we get a few days rest lol.
Follicles have grew a bit more so i start my other injection tomorrow.:thumbup:
Looking forward to an early nite......


----------



## mcnicks19

Wellsk - fx for you. I hope they accept you now x

Cass86 - 8 fertilising is excellent news. Lets hope you get some good day 5 blasts. Are you still hoping to put 2 back? Glad you're feeling ok

Tinkerbell - that's great. Hope the time passes quickly for you

Mrsm - can't believe they asked you to go back for another scan today - you must be exhausted. Good news on your follies tho. Remember you can claim travel and acc for the 2 nights you have to stay in London 

I've been feeling a little tired but apart from that I'm great. Had my hcg result back today and it was 3946 which they said was nice and strong. I have arranged another blood test for Monday just to check my levels are doubling as they should. Hammersmith said there was no need but I've arranged it with my gp because I'm a worrier. Looking forward to my first scan x


----------



## wellsk

Wonderful news mcnicks :) Hope the blood test next week goes well :)


----------



## mrsm123

Thats great news mcnicks, yeah i am just buzy looking at the prices of the hotels nearby, i think we going to stay in the holiday inn, pleased you are feeling ok...


----------



## wellsk

We just got a confirmation that we've been accepted onto the trial :happydance: :yipee:
Going to meet with Ali Monday evening just to get all the health checks done, I think everything should go fine with that.
So excited! Hopefully we can start soon :)


----------



## mcnicks19

That's fantastic wellsk, usually they let you start next cycle so it shouldn't be long for you now x


----------



## wellsk

Thanks hun :hugs:
My only problem is that I'm on holiday on the 18th June, and my next cycle will start around 24th May. So I'm thinking it might be too pushed to get it in before then? :shrug:


----------



## mrsm123

wow, thats great news wellsk. so happy for you.:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## mcnicks19

Wellsk - if your cycle starts on the 24th you will easily complete treatment by 18th June. That should work out quite well as you will be on holiday in the 2ww so time should pass quickly for you. 
My treatment cycle went like this:
Started stimming 7th April
Trigger 15th April
Ec 17th April
Transf 22nd April

Let us know how it goes Monday - good luck x


----------



## Lawreann

wellsk said:


> Thanks hun :hugs:
> My only problem is that I'm on holiday on the 18th June, and my next cycle will start around 24th May. So I'm thinking it might be too pushed to get it in before then? :shrug:

Many congratulations wellsk.
So many positive signs on here. Wishing everyone so much baby dust.

I've got my coordination appointment on Wednesday and now getting excited. Xxxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Great news wellsk :) I'd be a bit worried about trying to squeeze the cycle in though, you could be lucky and stim quickly meaning all would be fine but as you've not had IVF before you have no idea how quickly you will respond but it should be fine as complete cycle shouldn't last more than 3 weeks.

That's a great number fertilised Cass, don't think I will be staying there as it's a bit of a hassle as I need to do lots of meds and treatment for a condition I have and it's just easier to stay at home.

Oh what a nightmare mrsm with getting home to be told you need to be back the next day, glad all is going well so far though, sounds like you are doing your cycle almost exactly as I am as I also had the first Cetrotide injection tonight and back Monday for next scan


----------



## mrsm123

Tinkerbell: yes i had my first cetrotide injection lastnight, i thought it was ok actually, just felt a little bit itchy around the area that i injected. how did you find it??


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I found it fine too, was slightly worried as a bigger needle and I've only ever injected with pens but all was ok.
I never got any itching or redness that I read about.
Starting to get the side effects from meds now which I hate so hopefully trigger time hurrys up and arrives this week.


----------



## cass86

That's brilliant news wellsk :thumbup: so happy for you. Hopefully it will be fine with your holiday. Maybe you could start next cycle?

I had my call this Morning and we have 3 top grade embies one that have 12 cells so we will be doing the 5 day blast transfer on Tuesday. Really happy, I feel really positive.

It seems to all be going so quick for all of us :happydance:

Xx


----------



## boris3428

Hi ladies,

I was wondering if anyone knew if you could apply for this study immediately after a failed IVF attempt??? And how soon you could start?

Thanks in advance,

Jenny xx


----------



## wellsk

I don't have any experience in this, but it might be worth emailing them to ask? They normally respond pretty quickly and will have the most knowledge :)


----------



## Tinkerbell3

boris3428 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew if you could apply for this study immediately after a failed IVF attempt??? And how soon you could start?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Jenny xx

yes you can, we've had 1 failed IVF, 1 cancelled IUI and 1 failed IUI and were accepted no problems.
You do normally have to wait 2-3 cycles between doing another IVF


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies 

Hope you are all OK. I went into Hammersmith hospital today to find out about the trial. It seems pretty attractive and really well organised.

Boris I had my bfn 2 weeks ago and I was told that I have to wait till July before the treatment. You should go and find out about it. Maybe we will be cycle buddies!!

Wellsk - we were with Ali today from 3. You must have seen him after us. How did it go?

Is anyone in pupo at the moment or pregnant? If so good luck and congrats 

Xx


----------



## cass86

Hi Tina :flower: the trial has been really good. We are not entitled to NHS funding so this is brilliant for us. I will be PUPO as of 1pm tomorrow. I am very excited :happydance: 

Praying for a sticky one :baby:

Xxxx


----------



## mcnicks19

Cass86 - 3 top grade embryos is excellent. You will have a high chance of twins if you transf 2! Good luck for tmrw. Transf is absolutely fine - I didn't feel a thing

Welcome boris and tina11 - hope you get accepted soon x


----------



## tina11

Cass - good luck for tomorrow, you will be fine!! Praying you get your bfp


----------



## wellsk

Yes Tina, we were probably his appointment afterwards :) we were there from 5pm, it all closed then. It was rather eerie! :haha:
Fantastic news Cass! Fingers crossed for tomorrow and hopefully it'll be a sticky one :)

We're starting next cycle! :happydance: 
So should get AF in about 10 days or so. How quickly did everyone get their co-ordination appointments?
And has anyone stayed overnight and had the blood test drip?


----------



## Lawreann

Fantastic news Cass hope today all goes well.

Wellsk I managed to get the coordination appointment for when I wanted so mine is tomorrow. They were quite flexible with me as to when I wanted it. Looks like we will be going through together as I'm waiting for af before starting next cycle which should also be in 10 days or so.

Xxxx


----------



## mrsm123

cass86 said:


> Hi Tina :flower: the trial has been really good. We are not entitled to NHS funding so this is brilliant for us. I will be PUPO as of 1pm tomorrow. I am very excited :happydance:
> 
> Praying for a sticky one :baby:
> 
> Xxxx

good luck cass x


----------



## mrsm123

Hi, had my 3rd scan yesterday and showed my biggest follicle to be 13.4mm so i have had my gonal f increased to 187.5 from today and gota go for another scan tomorrow and possibly friday :cry:, was really hopeing for trigger yesterday.... feeling a bit gutted. 

tinkerbell:how did your scan go yesterday???

wellsk: thats great news, so happy for you...

good luck to all newby's on this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Mrsm - don't be feeling too gutted these things take different amounts of time for everyone, how many days have you been stimming for now? are you other follicles growing at around the same rate as the biggest?
I actually have my biggest follicle at 13mm yesterday too, I'm to continue same dose of Gonal F though and back again tomorrow, they predict EC to be Monday. Think I had about 17 growing atm but the smallest around 7mm so I don't think those smaller ones will catch up in time.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hope transfer went well Cass :)


----------



## cass86

I've had it done  wasn't to bad. They have put back 2 grade 5 blasts which is good. They even give you a picture which is really sweet. I am feeling very positive  

Wellsk - that is great news  I stayed there all night and my partner stayed with me till about 3am but he had to leave for work. It was ok I took my iPad and watched some films 

MrsM- everyone is different, it will go quickly  

Thanks for the all the well wishes.

Now for the 2ww :-0

Xx


----------



## mrsm123

Tinkerbell3 said:


> Mrsm - don't be feeling too gutted these things take different amounts of time for everyone, how many days have you been stimming for now? are you other follicles growing at around the same rate as the biggest?
> I actually have my biggest follicle at 13mm yesterday too, I'm to continue same dose of Gonal F though and back again tomorrow, they predict EC to be Monday. Think I had about 17 growing atm but the smallest around 7mm so I don't think those smaller ones will catch up in time.

i think mine are measuring the same as yours tinkerbell, they never gave me a predicted date for anything. just gonna take a case with me tonight just incase i have to stay down. i'm on day 10 of stimms.


----------



## mrsm123

cass86 said:


> I've had it done  wasn't to bad. They have put back 2 grade 5 blasts which is good. They even give you a picture which is really sweet. I am feeling very positive
> 
> Wellsk - that is great news  I stayed there all night and my partner stayed with me till about 3am but he had to leave for work. It was ok I took my iPad and watched some films
> 
> MrsM- everyone is different, it will go quickly
> 
> Thanks for the all the well wishes.
> 
> Now for the 2ww :-0
> 
> Xx

great news cass, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## cass86

So I have some quite bad cramping right now. Not sure if it is to early for bedding or not?? I have read it should be within 1-3 days?? 

Mcnicks - Did you have any cramping?

xx


----------



## mrsm123

cass; should be just implantation cramps, hope you are feeling better today :flower:

tinkerbell: how did your scan go yesterday??
mine went fine, i have some follicles at 17mm and was told ec should be on monday, travelling back down tonight for another scan tomorrow and hopefully again saturday for trigger.:happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I had a couple of follicles just over 16mm and quite a few between 13-14mm so am also back again tomorrow for hopefully 4th and final scan with collection on Monday :)

How are you feeling? hope you're not looking as battered from all the bloods as I am.


----------



## cass86

Yes feeling much better today a bit achey. Hopefully it's the little embies getting nice and bedded 

That's brilliant about your scans 

Xx


----------



## mcnicks19

cass86 said:
 

> So I have some quite bad cramping right now. Not sure if it is to early for bedding or not?? I have read it should be within 1-3 days??
> 
> Mcnicks - Did you have any cramping?
> 
> xx

Cass86 - I'm still having some cramping so I think that's a good sign. When are you going to start testing?


----------



## cass86

Yes I am still getting cramps and feeling very achey in the bottom of my stomach. Hoping it is all a good sign :) I don't know when to start testing?? I am scared I will test to early and be disheartened. I feel like everything is working so I hope so. When did you start testing?

xx


----------



## mrsm123

Hi cass: glad you feeling a bit better today, 

tinkerbell: yeah i'm really bruised from all the blood tests lol, the nurse said 'oooo who done that' n i said you have done it haha, she apologised and tried to be more gentle..
my scan was great today, got a few measuring at 30, some high 20's and some low 20's. still got loads of little ones that won't catch u. got trigger tomorrow and egg collection monday morning..:happydance:


----------



## mcnicks19

Hi Cass86 - I started testing 5dp 5dt and got a positive straight away. However I only tested early because I was going away for a friends 30th bday and just wanted to know. Hold out as long as you can x 

Mrsm - sounds like you have lots of good size follies there good luck for ec x

Tinkerbell - good luck for Monday x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Great news MrsM, I'm also triggering tomorrow with collection on Monday :) got to meet Ali at 8pm tomorrow.
Hope all goes well for you x


----------



## mrsm123

Aw thats fab tinkerbell, i've got to meet him at 9pm. Best of luck to you x


----------



## Lawreann

Good luck mrsm123 and tinkerbell3.


----------



## cass86

I couldn't resist I done a FR earlier (not first wee) and it was very faint positive?? Hoping that it will be darker tomorrow [-o&lt;

Good luck tonight girls. Are either of you staying there the night?

Xx


----------



## Sooz1603

Hi, I came across this thread and wanted to share our good news. We joined the Kisspeptin research program at Hammersmith back in June 2012 and went on to have a successful pregnancy which resulted in the birth of a beautiful baby boy 3 weeks ago (26/04). The team were really supportive throughout the process and we're extremely grateful to them for the opportunity. I realise how lucky we have been (we also have a 2 year old boy conceived using the standard IVF procedure) but I'm hoping this shows everyone on here that the Kisspeptin procedure does work, to have faith in it and also understand that you are helping improve the experience for other women in the future. Good luck to everyone going through it! X


----------



## cass86

Hi Sooz, what a wonderful story. Thank you for sharing. It is great to hear that you have had a full term pregnancy. The team really are great. I feel very lucky to be a part of this study 

Xx


----------



## cass86

So it's a definite positive this morning  very happy.

Xx


----------



## Sooz1603

Thanks Cass - and huge congratulations!!! X


----------



## clefairy

Congratulations Cass!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## 3wishes

Ohhhh congrats cass :happydance:


----------



## cass86

Thank you. Very happy and still nervous as it's early. Looking forward to getting my blood tests and scan ect.

Xx


----------



## mcnicks19

Fantastic news Cass! I'm so happy for you x


----------



## cass86

Thanks. I am feeling so good. I feel really grateful for this trial. I actually can't believe it. I have become a POAS addict and every time I still can't believe it.

Did you get your beta done Mcnicks?

xx


----------



## wellsk

Congrats Cass! :)


----------



## mrsm123

wow, congratulations cass xx

had egg collection yesterday, got 7 eggs... just waiting for a call from embriologist, 

tinkerbell, how did you get on yesterday???


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Congratulations Cass

We got 12 eggs yesterday and just had a call to say 8 were mature and 6 fertilised. I'm slightly disappointed as last time we had 12 fertilise out of 13 mature but its still good number so hoping for good news on Thursday.

Hope you're feeling Mrsm and get good news this morning x


----------



## mrsm123

tinkerbell, wow that is a good number, don't feel disappointed :hugs:

just had a phone call, 5 were mature and 4 fertilised.....:happydance:


----------



## cass86

Thanks girls I am so excited.

That is really amount of eggs for both of you. We had 8 fertilise. How many will you put back do you know?

xx


----------



## mrsm123

cass: your tests look soooooo strong, so happy for you...:thumbup:

we thinking about putting 1 back at the moment, just going to wait and see what grade they are at tomorrow and make a proper decision then....


----------



## Dollyandra

Hi,

Hope you don't mind me crashing. I'm hoping to join the trial, although have to wait for AF before I can go to have the tests. Anyway, I just wanted to say hello as felt bad reading all your posts without saying something.

Just in case you are wondering, I'm very new to this site so will probably make a lot of errors!


----------



## Dollyandra

Oh and it seems the norm to share a bit about me. I'm 34 and husband is 35, we have one 15 month old son from ICSI at the Hammersmith, we have just had a frozen cycle with blastocysts which were left over but unfortunately it was not meant to be, chemical pregnancy, gutting.


----------



## wellsk

Tinkerbell, wow! That is a lot of eggs, hopefully this cycle, one of those eggs will be your LO someday soon :hugs:
Mrsm, amazing news! When is your ET?

Dollyandra, welcome! :flower:

I've started CD1 today, and starting the Gonal injections tomorrow, super excited! :)


----------



## Dollyandra

Thank you wellsk, good luck with your injections tomorrow. Don't know whether you have done an ivf cycle before but my top tip when stimming is to drink lots of water, helped me with headache and bloated tummy. Sorry if I am telling you what you already know
x


----------



## wellsk

No, this is my first IVF cycle, so all advice welcome! :haha:
Hopefully everything goes well for you and you're accepted :)
I take it you live quite locally to the hospital?


----------



## Dollyandra

Our first ICSI worked so massive fingers crossed for you, keep positive and active I say!
I hope we get accepted too, our issue is male factor so I'm hoping all my tests are ok, saving £8000 would be most welcome!
I'm in Bedfordshire, so about an hour on train or driving so not too bad, I see you are in Sunderland, that must be killing you all the travelling?
I've not done the short protocol before but I understand you should only be injecting for about 2 weeks, is that right?


----------



## wellsk

Nope! Not me, I think mrsm is from Sunderland though :haha:
I'm from Coventry, so it's about 2 hours train/car. So not too bad :)
I'm also in the same boat as you, we have male factor too. My DH has low normal morphology (1%), although I do have slightly lower AMH than usual for my age :shrug:

Yes, I think potentially even less than 2 weeks. I think they try to do the Trigger around CD10 ish. I'm not sure when others had their trigger?


----------



## Dollyandra

Ah sorry, I'm useless at things like this! Coventry isn't too bad then 
I've no idea what my AMH is, I'm sure I must have been tested somewhere along the line from previous treatment cycles but I've never been told. I'm hoping it's above the 10 it needs to be and also that my ovaries look in a good state, when I had a scan a few months back before the frozen cycle they said I was slightly polycystic, which I said to them I thought was bad and they said, no that's the PCOS??? I don't know I just hope we get accepted

Waiting for period to come is killing me, because it will be the first one following the chemical preg they said it might be slightly delayed......I never thought I would be wishing it to come!


----------



## wellsk

I'm sorry about your chemical Hun :hugs:
The trial will test your AMH levels and check your ovaries. So no worries there :) I think if you suspect PCOS, your AMH tends to be high? 
Really hope you get accepted and that it's not long until your BFP :)


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Wells that's great news AF is here, you'll be having your first scan and then collection before you know it.

Welcome Dolly, I hope you get accepted onto the trial


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks to you both x


----------



## mrsm123

Hi dolly, welcome and best of luck to you, the travelling has been ok actually, not as bad as we thought it would be.

wellsk; good luck with your stimming, it'll fly by x

had a call this morning about et and its on saturday, only got the call today with me living so far away they said they would check on them again today to see how they were doing, 3 of them are 4 cell and 1 is a 3 cell which is great apparently. Bring on saturday lol x :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

That's great news MrsM, I'm on the edge of my seat and so desperate to know how my little embryos are doing, tomorrow morning can't come quick enough.
So stressed at the moment though trying to decide on a day 3 or 5 transfer and one or 2 being out back.


----------



## clefairy

Whilst I was out at lunch time today, I got this sudden pulling sensation behind my belly button (it was really, really intense). It actually almost made me fall to the floor. Anyway, I found a seat and a couple of min later it was gone. I didn't think anything of it, until this afternoon I started feeling sick. It then got me thinking for the last couple of weeks, I've been having the most random vivid dreams (normally I never dream). So anyway I thought I'd pop to Tesco to buy a preganancy test and OMG.... it's a :bfp: I'm actually quite in shock at the moment, I'm going to test again shortly. The line is SUPER strong and it came up instantly! I have no idea how far I am, because of the PCOS, I only have 2 periods a year. OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## wellsk

Amazing! Congratulations Clefairy! That's amazing news :)


----------



## clefairy

wellsk said:


> Amazing! Congratulations Clefairy! That's amazing news :)

Thank you. :hugs: It all seems very surreal at the moment. Drinking lots of water so I can take another test. Worried it might be a false positive.


----------



## wellsk

If it was a strong positive then I doubt it very much. You're preggers! :happydance:


----------



## 3wishes

Hey clefairy wow really pleased for you they say some people catch on after clomid :happydance:: :thumbup: when did u finish clomid?


----------



## Dollyandra

Wow, it's all go in this group. Congratulations clefairy!!!


----------



## clefairy

Thanks everyone. :cloud9:

3wishes - I had my final round of Clomid last Sept (almost 8 months ago!) I went up to 150mg and never ovulated once. The doctor said my only chance of ever getting pregnant was by IVF, so I'm actually gob smacked right now.


----------



## NadB

Evening ladies, I'm off tomorrow for my appointment and scan. As I'm registered at hammersmith ivf, they had a quick look through my notes and said it may not be possible as my last scan last year showed hydrosalpinx on my right tube! (Had abdominal surgery 8 years ago and the scaring tissue blocked one end of my tube) I'm hoping that there has been a miracle and its gone otherwise I need to have surgery to deal with it..... Meaning I won't be accepted! I'm so gutted already as know my luck! Ali said to come in anyways to see if anything has changed. Fingers x.... I probably won't be sleeping tonight!!!! X


----------



## wellsk

I'm there tomorrow too NadB! :)
Fingers crossed that the tissue has gone and you'll be able to take part in the trial!


----------



## mrsm123

WOW clefairy that is amaizing x there seems to be loads of good luck on this thread, keeping my fingers crossed for each and every one of us :happydance::happydance: 

lucky, sticky baby dust to every one :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrsm123

NadB said:


> Evening ladies, I'm off tomorrow for my appointment and scan. As I'm registered at hammersmith ivf, they had a quick look through my notes and said it may not be possible as my last scan last year showed hydrosalpinx on my right tube! (Had abdominal surgery 8 years ago and the scaring tissue blocked one end of my tube) I'm hoping that there has been a miracle and its gone otherwise I need to have surgery to deal with it..... Meaning I won't be accepted! I'm so gutted already as know my luck! Ali said to come in anyways to see if anything has changed. Fingers x.... I probably won't be sleeping tonight!!!! X

good luck tomorrow hun x


----------



## NadB

Thanks ladies x


----------



## cass86

Wow need to catch up.

Clefairy - That is amazing congratulations :) 

Wellsk - That really didn't take long at all for you to start fx for you.

Welcome newbies :thumbup: So nice to see more people on here.

I have had some spotting for a couple of days and very achey. I went to the hospital 2 days ago and my HCG was 207 so I think that is quite good. I have another one on Saturday so hopefully everything is fine. I have still be testing everyday and still very strong lines so fx it is all ok and just a bit of bedding blood.

xxx


----------



## Lawreann

Wow. It really is all go on here. Many congratulations on the positive test results. I'm still waiting for AF to arrive. 
Lots of positive thoughts to everyone. xxxx


----------



## NadB

I'm amazed!!!!!! Not a drop of hydro in sight and tubes were not blocked at all! They think that it was never there in the first place and the guy (slightly weird and not all there) who scanned me last year was looking at something else! I've been worrying over this for a year and spent so much of my time researching hydrosalpinx and fixing it! They did how ever find a cyst on my left ovary..... Nothing is ever simple with me! They said it may not be a problem, they are going to have a chat between them to make sure it's ok to do it. There is the danger of them piercing it at ec stage and that could cause damage to my stomach. Although George seem to think that it wasn't that big that they couldn't get to my ovary! I had my bloods done so now just waiting on results and that all important phone call to say if I've been excepted! Anxious is an understatement! X


----------



## 3wishes

Wow really is a good luck thread. Hi to the new ones that's joined.


----------



## Dollyandra

That's great news NadB, hopefully everything else will come back ok and you get accepted.

Lawreann are you waiting for AF to start the cycle or to have the tests? I'm waiting for AF to book tests in, should be booked in for next week so just wondering whether we will cycle at a similar time


----------



## Lawreann

Dollyandra said:


> That's great news NadB, hopefully everything else will come back ok and you get accepted.
> 
> Lawreann are you waiting for AF to start the cycle or to have the tests? I'm waiting for AF to book tests in, should be booked in for next week so just wondering whether we will cycle at a similar time

No I've had all the tests done waiting for af to start this cycle. But you want to get started now- never wanted af to arrive more quickly!! 

Xxx


----------



## cass86

Wow Nadb that's great news. Did they say that the cysts might go? Sometimes they can be there one month and not the next. Fx for you.

Lawrean - I know how you feel I am always impatient.

This is a lucky thread


----------



## wellsk

Amazing news NadB! Hopefully you'll be accepted!
When are you expecting AF lawrenann?

Started my injections today! Has anyone had problems with their Gonal pen? Mine struggled to complete the dose? :wacko:

They're not lying about the bloating either, I already seem to look heavily pregnant?!


----------



## NadB

Thanks girls. Just so pleased I don't have hydrosalpinx! Cass86, I had a similar one in my right ovary 8 years ago but that was about 15 cm. this one is is only about 2-3 cm. its looking like a dermoid cyst so probably will have to have surgery again to remove it! I had one the other side whilst i was pregnant with my daughter (now 9) and it didnt affect the pregnancy at all. George said its possible to still retrieve eggs from that ovary so fingers crossed. Just a waiting game now I suppose. I am the worst person in the world for having patience!!!! 

Love reading all your stories, your keeping me hopeful! Is so nice to have people to talk to about this, not quite sure my hubby knows what I'm going on about half the time. Ha ha.
Sending everyone luck and wishes x


----------



## NadB

Wellsk.... Good luck with the injections! X


----------



## Millie25

Hi to every one on this thread I've been following u all for about a month now and feel like I'm spying so thought I'd come join in . I've never been on a site like this so really not sure what I'm doing but here goes ! I'm 32 have been ttc for about 9 years but have had 2 ectopics so had both my tubes removed . We r very lucky to have a 2 1/2 year old son from ivf . But would really love another . I've been excepted on the trial have got my drugs all ready to start when af comes anytime in the next week or so . Soooo excited to start especially after hearing all your susscess story's congrats to every one and fx for every one else .


----------



## wellsk

Welcome Millie! :hugs:
You won't be far behind me! :)
Best of luck with the trial!


----------



## mcnicks19

cass86 said:


> Wow need to catch up.
> 
> Clefairy - That is amazing congratulations :)
> 
> Wellsk - That really didn't take long at all for you to start fx for you.
> 
> Welcome newbies :thumbup: So nice to see more people on here.
> 
> I have had some spotting for a couple of days and very achey. I went to the hospital 2 days ago and my HCG was 207 so I think that is quite good. I have another one on Saturday so hopefully everything is fine. I have still be testing everyday and still very strong lines so fx it is all ok and just a bit of bedding blood.
> 
> xxx

Cass - I had some spotting at week 5. It started as brown blood but I did have a day of red blood too. It was more than spotting really but no clots and not as heavy as a period. It lasted 2 days. I was very worried but had hcg tested 48 hours apart and the level had doubled so they said it was fine. I haven't had any more bleeding since and have my scan Thursday. Try not to worry too much but I know it's hard. When is your scan? Can't wait for mine just to know that's everything's ok. How are you feeling? I have no symptoms at all.


----------



## Dollyandra

Hi, has anyone heard from Ali today? Have emailed him to see if I can book tests in for next week, have started spotting to AF should be here by this evening, I am also very impatient so want to get something booked in!


----------



## cass86

mcnicks19 said:


> cass86 said:
> 
> 
> Wow need to catch up.
> 
> Clefairy - That is amazing congratulations :)
> 
> Wellsk - That really didn't take long at all for you to start fx for you.
> 
> Welcome newbies :thumbup: So nice to see more people on here.
> 
> I have had some spotting for a couple of days and very achey. I went to the hospital 2 days ago and my HCG was 207 so I think that is quite good. I have another one on Saturday so hopefully everything is fine. I have still be testing everyday and still very strong lines so fx it is all ok and just a bit of bedding blood.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Cass - I had some spotting at week 5. It started as brown blood but I did have a day of red blood too. It was more than spotting really but no clots and not as heavy as a period. It lasted 2 days. I was very worried but had hcg tested 48 hours apart and the level had doubled so they said it was fine. I haven't had any more bleeding since and have my scan Thursday. Try not to worry too much but I know it's hard. When is your scan? Can't wait for mine just to know that's everything's ok. How are you feeling? I have no symptoms at all.Click to expand...

That is exactly what I had. That is really good to hear. :) I have my official test tomorrow but because I went to the hospital the other day I will know if it is progressing or not. Very nervous but it has stopped now so hopefully that is it. I am feeling very sick and still have some aches. My boobs are massive but they were from the tablets anyway :thumbup: I am also looking forward to my scan. When is yours?? Will they book it for me tomorrow? What was your HCG on your first test? Mine the other day was 207 so I guess as long as it is more than doubled it should be ok??

xx


----------



## cass86

Wellsk - I had some bloating as well. It didn't last that long though so hopefully yours won't.

Nadb - That is good that they can extract them anyway. They are so cleaver with what they do. I really do love this trial :)

Hi Millie :wave: congrats on being accepted. We have had a lot of luck on this thread so good luck.

I have my official test date tomorrow and blood test. I can't wait to tell Ali and the clinic :) 

I still can not believe that this is happening. 5 years of trying and finally it has worked :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## Millie25

Cass - u must be so excited now u got to wait for your scan to c if its twins ! :happydance: congrats 

Wellsk - hopefully I won't b too far behind u just waiting for af hope the next week goes quick . When u got your 1st scan ? 

Just can't wait to get started I'm addicted to this site it's so nice to hear other people's experiences with the trial feel so lucky to get another chance at having a baby . Best of luck to us all :happydance::happydance::happydance::dust:


----------



## wellsk

Cass, I can't imagine how you feel right now. Must be awesome! It'll be wonderful telling Ali and the clinic. Good luck with the blood test! :)

Thanks Millie, I have my first scan on Monday :happydance:

For those who have already been through it, how long did it take from first injections to EC? 
Also, how has everyone dealt with their employer and going through the trial?


----------



## cass86

Millie - I know very exciting. I keep wondering if both of the little embies bedded or not. So excited to find out. I am addicted to this site as well it is really nice to know you're not the only one going through it all.

Wellsk - my employer doesn't know but it was easier for me as I had scans at 7am and then went to work so I have only had to have about 2 days off. Maybe just book some holiday off. I saw it as there was no point telling them until they need to know. I think it was about 2 weeks start to ec it went so quickly  before you know it you will be in the 2ww 

Xx


----------



## Dollyandra

Very exciting reading from everyone. I've got my test scan booked in for Thursday next week, I guess they'll take some blood too. Really hope everything is as they like it so we can get cracking when next period comes.
Millie, hope your AF comes soon so you can get started!


----------



## mrsm123

Hi all, wow so much is happening on this thread it would take me forever to reply to you all so i'll just say hi and welcome to the new ladies who are waiting or just been accepted on the trial :flower::flower:

fingers crossed for your tests cass :dust::dust:

wellsk; i was on cd day 16 when i had my ec 

i've got my transfer tomorrow morning, soooooo excited but also nervous.


----------



## mcnicks19

cass86 said:


> mcnicks19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cass86 said:
> 
> 
> Wow need to catch up.
> 
> Clefairy - That is amazing congratulations :)
> 
> Wellsk - That really didn't take long at all for you to start fx for you.
> 
> Welcome newbies :thumbup: So nice to see more people on here.
> 
> I have had some spotting for a couple of days and very achey. I went to the hospital 2 days ago and my HCG was 207 so I think that is quite good. I have another one on Saturday so hopefully everything is fine. I have still be testing everyday and still very strong lines so fx it is all ok and just a bit of bedding blood.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Cass - I had some spotting at week 5. It started as brown blood but I did have a day of red blood too. It was more than spotting really but no clots and not as heavy as a period. It lasted 2 days. I was very worried but had hcg tested 48 hours apart and the level had doubled so they said it was fine. I haven't had any more bleeding since and have my scan Thursday. Try not to worry too much but I know it's hard. When is your scan? Can't wait for mine just to know that's everything's ok. How are you feeling? I have no symptoms at all.Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what I had. That is really good to hear. :) I have my official test tomorrow but because I went to the hospital the other day I will know if it is progressing or not. Very nervous but it has stopped now so hopefully that is it. I am feeling very sick and still have some aches. My boobs are massive but they were from the tablets anyway :thumbup: I am also looking forward to my scan. When is yours?? Will they book it for me tomorrow? What was your HCG on your first test? Mine the other day was 207 so I guess as long as it is more than doubled it should be ok??
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I had a blood test when I was exactly 5 weeks and the value was 3946 and after 4 days it jumped to 8495. The numbers vary loads tho and as long as it increases its a good sign. I booked my scan on my official test date and they booked me in straight away. It is actually next Thursday. I could of had it sooner but I've been away. I will be 8 weeks Thursday but I think you can have it any time after 6 weeks. Hope everything goes well for you tmrw xxx


----------



## mcnicks19

Mrsm - good luck for tmrw. Are you transferring 1 or 2? X

Welcome to all the new ladies on this thread. Hope you are all accepted soon.

Good luck to everyone else having treatment at the moment. Looking forward to hearing all your bfp's soon
Xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Wells - I had EC on day 14 after starting stims, so 12 days of stimming. You'll have your last Gonal F dose the morning of your trigger.

Good luck tomorrow Mrs, I'm such a nervous wreck atm terrified we'll have nothing to transfer tomorrow.


----------



## cass86

Mcnicks - I will be 4 weeks tomorrow so hopefully it will be quite high. 

Wow good luck to everyone. It's all go  

Xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Those who've already done their cycle, did you book the pregnancy blood test before or after you did a HPT? Ali text saying not to forget to book it and for the date but I don't want to tempt fate and book it till I know if I need it or not.


----------



## cass86

Hi Tinkerbell, I have just come from mine. I didn't book it i just turned up this morning. I had been testing early so I new it was positive 

Xx


----------



## cass86

Wow just had my hcg result and it is 1150. On Tuesday it was 207 so defo going up haha xxx


----------



## tina11

Hi girls

its really lovely coming and seeing all the positive posts :happydance::happydance:

Wow cass congrats that is fantastic news :flower:

Tinkerbell and mrsm - hope your et went well!! how may did you have transferred? you are officially PUPO :happydance::happydance:

welcome all the newbies

afm- we have to wait 2 more af before we can have treatment as we only has our previous cycle less than 3 weeks ago. so its just a waiting game for us.


----------



## mcnicks19

cass86 said:


> Wow just had my hcg result and it is 1150. On Tuesday it was 207 so defo going up haha xxx

That's fantastic Cass. Did u book your scan?


----------



## mrsm123

cass thats great news, congratulations xx

had et yesterday, embryologist recommend i transfered 2 as there was only 1 that reached blastocyst stage and the other 1 was just behind it and she didn't want 2 run the risk of the 1 that has reached blastocyst stage not to progress any further after transfer and for the possibility of the second 1 getting further along, 

hope this makes sense, looks wierd after i've typed it up lol.

so yes 2 on board and pupo......:cloud9::cloud9:

tinkerbell; how did you get on yesterday???? hope all went well x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I'm officially PUPO :) we had a great quality blast to transfer which I was so happy about because our last cycle went bad from transfer in terms of embryo quality.
We also got one to freeze, just had one transferred as Dr Carby had put on my notes single transfer only which I was a little annoyed about as I would have felt better having two but as I have cystic fibrosis Anna wouldn't allow it.

Good luck MrsM hope it's good news for you on testing day x


----------



## Dollyandra

Fingers crossed for you ladies who have had transfers done, hopefull the 2ww will fly by!
x


----------



## Millie25

Mrsm and tinker bell u must b so happy just the dreaded tww sending u both lots of baby dust can't wait to hear about your bfp :flower::flower::dust::dust:


----------



## wellsk

Fingers crossed for you mrsm and tinker! :)


----------



## Dollyandra

Wellsk, how are your injections going?


----------



## wellsk

Really well thanks, I've only done the first lot so far. Which is the Gonal, I've found it super easy and pretty painless :) They use injection pens and they're so simple!

Hope you're okay?

I've had my first scan and blood test today, although the tech barely said a word to me! From what I could see on the computer I had 9 follies around 9mm each. I'm just staying on the same dose of Gonal and starting the cetrotide tonight! :)


----------



## mrsm123

great news wellsk :thumbup:

just a quick question to anyone who can put my mind at rest coz i'm a little scared at the moment, i went to loo and there was blood when i wiped, only checked coz i've been getting a little bit of crampy pains on and off today, i know its too early for implantation bleeding and i am doing my best trying not to burst into tears. I've taken things really easy the past few days and just really frightened.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Glad things are going well Wellsk, it's gone 9 so guessing you've done the first cetrotide injection, hope it went ok.
Hopefully by Sunday/Monday next week you'll be having your trigger shot :)


----------



## Tinkerbell3

mrsm123 said:


> great news wellsk :thumbup:
> 
> just a quick question to anyone who can put my mind at rest coz i'm a little scared at the moment, i went to loo and there was blood when i wiped, only checked coz i've been getting a little bit of crampy pains on and off today, i know its too early for implantation bleeding and i am doing my best trying not to burst into tears. I've taken things really easy the past few days and just really frightened.

Try not to worry, is it red blood? If not it could be old blood from transfer but it could also be implantation bleeding, as implantation would start around today with a 5 day transfer.
I know it's such a stressful time but if its not a huge amount I wouldn't worry too much at this point. X


----------



## mrsm123

Hi tinkerbell, yes its red blood, not loads but enough to notice, i'm afraid the dams have burst and i've been crying, my DH has just come in from work so i'm in need of a hug right now. I'll see how things are tomorrow and hopefully it might of eased off.


----------



## wellsk

I'm sorry to hear of your worries mrsm! :hugs:
Is it possible you've caught yourself while checking? And is it definitely coming from the vagina?

I'm sure it'll be nothing to worry about, it possibly could be IB.

Best of luck :hugs:

Tinker, yes, I've had my first Cetrotide. It was fine, although very itchy afterwards :shrug:


----------



## Millie25

Wellsk that sounds good when have u got to go back for your next scan .


----------



## wellsk

Millie, my next scan is Wednesday morning :)


----------



## mrsm123

hi wellsk, no it was just there when i wiped (sorry tmi) definatley didn't catch myself and it is coming from vagina, my mam said it might be one of them that wasn't strong enough coming away??? dreading going to toilet again, after having 3 pregnancy losses i just can't believe it might be happening again.


----------



## cass86

MrsM they told me that you can have a bleed from the procedure. Don't worry to much. You do have 2 on board so could have just been 1 that didn't make it. I know how worrying it is, I had a couple of days bleeding and it was devastating but everything is fine. 

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## mrsm123

Cass, i know what your saying and it might just be one of them that wasn't strong enough. the bleeding isn't bright red today, more dark and there is alot less, still got crampy pains though.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I really don't think it would be one of the embryos, if they didn't implant you'd highly unlikely get bleeding until AF but it really sounds like it could be implantation bleeding to me, so will keep my fingersX that you get your BFP in the next few days :) x


----------



## Dollyandra

Mrsm I had the same with my first ICSI treatment and it was nothing to worry about, they said probably things settling down after EC, was worried sick though so know how you feel. If it's slowing down and turning to dark red/brown I'm sure you'll be fine.

Wells, good luck for your scan tomorrow morning, let us know how you get on.

Have my test scan on Thursday, Ali said I should be there an hour, does anyone know what else will happen, will I meet Ali? I know those scans only take 5 minutes so just wondering what else will go on?!?

Cass how are you feeling?


----------



## Lawreann

Mrsm im sending positive thoughts to you, keep positive I know it must be hard.

Well I've finally started af- on day 2 of stimulating already can feel twinges in my stomach. I have my 5 day scan on Friday at 7am. Does anyone know do they always do the scans that early? As back to work next week and that would be great if so.

Wells good luck for tomorrow.
Dollyandra I'm not sure how far you've got have you had all your tests done with Ali and has he gone through the trial and have you see the coordination nurse yet?


----------



## Dollyandra

Lawreann said:


> Mrsm im sending positive thoughts to you, keep positive I know it must be hard.
> 
> Well I've finally started af- on day 2 of stimulating already can feel twinges in my stomach. I have my 5 day scan on Friday at 7am. Does anyone know do they always do the scans that early? As back to work next week and that would be great if so.
> 
> Wells good luck for tomorrow.
> Dollyandra I'm not sure how far you've got have you had all your tests done with Ali and has he gone through the trial and have you see the coordination nurse yet?

Hi Lawreann, haven't had any tests yet for the trial, this will be my first appointment. I've had all the tests before for previous cycles but have never been told AMH results etc so have no idea if I'll be accepted. 
So, no, I haven't met with Ali to go through the trial yet. Will he do this on Thursday then?

Good luck with the scan and injections!


----------



## Lawreann

Hi Dollyandra after my first scan I met with Ali, who took lots of blood for full blood count and everything else (I think 5 test tubes worth). Then he went through the trial, had a mini medical and an ECG done.

Wishing you best of luck xxx


----------



## wellsk

Lawrenann, yes! They usually do appointments between 7am and 10.30am. :thumbup:

If it's your first appointment dolly, you'll more likely to meet with Dr Carby I think. They usually do a scan, some blood tests and I think that's it really. 
Then youll probably meet with Ali on the next appointment, where you'll sign your consent forms and organise when you'll start. Then you'll have a co-ordination appointment. And then start the trial and your scans :)


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks for the info ladies, I really really hope we get on the trial, fingers crossed. xx


----------



## cass86

MrsM - how you feeling now?

Dolly- you will meet with the Dr, have a scan and a blood test  it didn't take that long for us. We did meet Ali then but only because he happened to be there. You will meet him for a talk once you have your results ect  

I am feeling fine. Getting a bit now now and can't eat much. The thought of eating meat is making me sick. I am getting a bit worried as I can't be getting enough nutrients?? 

Looking forward to seeing everyone get their BFP's

Xxx


----------



## mrsm123

still had a bit of bleeding and cramps yesterday but not that bad, just trying to stay positive. glad u feeling ok. :thumbup:


----------



## Dollyandra

That's good mrsm, when is your official test date?


----------



## mrsm123

hi dolly, my test date is 5th june, think it's going to be the longest week of my life.


----------



## wellsk

Fingers crossed for you mrsm! :hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

MrsM will you be testing early? I don't think I'll manage to hold off until the 5th although I really want to but last time we tested early because I felt like I needed to be put out of misery.

Wellsk, how was today's scan? hope the injections are still going ok, i found the cetrotide really itchy today which I think it's due to the water that you mix the powder with.


----------



## wellsk

Thanks Tinkerbell, the scan was fine thanks. They said everything is going really well and progressing exactly as it should. Going back on Friday. Do you know if they do EC or anything on Sundays?

Yeah, the Cetrotide is super itchy! Drives me mad! They first time I did it, it came up in a rash. Luckily it seems better since.

How are you getting on?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I'm not sure if they do EC on Sundays, I would imagine it more likely to be the monday if you're ready. How big were you follicles today? I was ready from my friday scan but triggered on the saturday and had EC on the Monday.

Yeah I got like little rush bumps from it and they took about 5-7 days from my last cetrotide to go down.

I'm ok-ish, not feeling extremely positive today, infact I woke up wanting to cry because I feel no different from my failed cycle and i'm not 4dp5dt so would hope to be feeling something even if it's some cramps


----------



## wellsk

Hmm, dunno. I'm hoping to have my trigger on Monday to be honest. That would be ideal for me when it comes to work, etc. but we'll see :shrug:

I'm sorry you're worried about feeling no new symptoms. It may be too early, don't count yourself out yet :hugs:


----------



## Dollyandra

Glad the scan went well Wells

Yes I'm sure 5th June feels like miles away for you Mrsm and Tinkerbell, at least there is a weekend in between!


----------



## mrsm123

tinkerbell; I think i will probably end up testing early with me bleeding and having cramps, will have to try and keep strong and hold off as long as possible, please don't rule anything out, i was actually hoping for no symptoms but i have never done a cycle before so don't know what to expect

wellsk, glad your scan went well, yeah the cetrotide made me sooooo itchy:wacko:, ali told me they don't do ec on sundays so u'll probably get it done on the monday, eeeee so excited for you.


----------



## Hnfc

Hi everyone, just thought I'd say hello, I have been to hammersmith today for my initial meeting with dr carby, I had my blood test and awaiting results I've been tons if these come back ok then I'll be accepted! Exciting times.

A little about me, me and my husband have been TTC for 4 years unsuccessfully not even a scare so we started investigations last June and have just had keyhole surgery to look at my tubes, they are both blocked so ivf is our only hope. 

This thread has given me a lot of hope about this trial and all sounds very promising. 

Thanks :winkwink:


----------



## Millie25

Welcome hnfc hope u get on the trial soon .

Wellsk hope scan goes well today and u get a date for ec let me know when .

Mrsm and tinkerbell hope u both feeling ok not long to go till u can test keeping everything crossed for u can't wait to c them bfps .

Mcnicks was it yesterday u had your scan or next Thursday sorry if I got it wrong cant remember. 

I'm just waiting for af to arrive so I can start its due today but last month it was late think it was to due with the stress of finding out if I would get on the trial or not . Stress wise this months not been much better we having a new kitchen and bathroom fitted so the whole house is upside down and I'm worried the stress and the fact I've not been eating as well as I norm do ( hard with no kitchen thank god for my mum ) will not b good for me as need to b calm and well b 4 I start this as dont want anything to stop it working .


----------



## wellsk

Welcome hnfc. Hope you get accepted :hugs:

I wouldn't worry too much millie about being stressed. I don't think that it will stop the medication working. At the moment I'm working and going between Coventry and London every other day. And feeling a little stressed. But the doctors have said I'm doing perfectly and progressing exactly as I should. I try to think that millions of people get pregnant in worser situations, stress and health wise. So I'm sure we can too! :)

But I totally understand why you feel that way. I think we all want to give it the best shot possible!

I'm on the coach on the way to my next scan :)
Really feeling the injections now though, my stomach is starting to get sore and I'm finding it quite painful :(


----------



## mrsm123

Hi Hnfc :thumbup:, welcome and best of luck to you....

Millie; feeling ok thanx, just trying to keep buzy, but not to buzy if that makes sense lol, hope af doesn't arrive to late, it's awful when your so eager to start, best of luck to you. :flower::flower:

wellsk; hope scan goes well today, fingers crossed you get your ec date.

tinkerbell; how you feeling hun, wish test day would hurry up, it's dragging!!!!!


----------



## Dollyandra

Welcome Hnfc, I was at Hamersmith yesterday too, had blood test for AMH levels and scan with Georgios, scan was fine so just have to wait the 7 days for AMH results, then if all ok will be set to start with AF at the end of June, maybe we will cycle together?

Wells, let u


----------



## Dollyandra

Wells, let us know how your scan goes


----------



## Lawreann

How did your scan go wellsk? It's a long journey to be making every other day have you got a date for EC?

I had my scan done this morning on day 5. I have over 25 follicles ranging between 5-12mm, they did ask if I have had PCOS (which I haven't- nor has it ever been mentioned). Does anyone know roughly how many before you can become OHSS? The nurse phoned this afternoon telling me to reduce my Gonal F to 125 instead of 150 for tomorrow then back for a scan on Sunday morning.

I Start with the Cetrotide this evening and not looking forward to it after all your comments am hoping I don't get a reaction especially as I seem to be itching everywhere with the Gonal F!
xxxx


----------



## Millie25

I've come on today thank god I was worrying for nothing start my injections tomorrow and got 1st scan booked for wed cant wait just hope that its a high enough dose last time I did a long protocol a
Starting with a 225ml of gonal f and it was upped too 300 after 6 days and I only had 6 folicals at ec I got 4 eggs 2 fertilised had both put back after 2days and got pregnant with our son now 2 1/2 . Hope I get more eggs this time everyone seems to b having a 5 day transfer which seems to b working for them . I'll just have to wait and c how things go I'm sure they know what they r doing lol .

Lawreann I won't b too far behind u is it scans every 2 days even at weekends ?

Wellsk how did your scan go ?


----------



## wellsk

Hi everyone! Sorry! Had a tiring day!
Yes Laur, I travel over 2 hours each way every other day to get there.
My scan went very well! I'm likely to triggered tomorrow or Sunday. Then EC Monday or Tuesday :happydance:

Very nervous but excited! Should be staying the hospital over night, which will be interesting! Anyone know what it's like?

I hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Girlie's,

I Am Looking To Do This Trial & Just Wanted To Know So Far Has Your Experience Been Long & Do You Have Load's Of Continues Appointment's Or Is It A Couple Times A Month? (Please Share)

Any Success Stories' From This Trial? (Please share). x X x

Thanks


----------



## Millie25

Welcome Jessica this trial is great I haven't had to wait long at all I 1st emailed Ali on easter weekend he got straight back to me I've had 2 appointments at the hammersmith since and I've just done my 1st injection this morning I can't believe how quick and easy it's been. my last ivf was on the NHS and that was a compleat nightmeare to get accepted and get all the tests done . I know of one lady who's had a baby on this trial she's posted on this thread and there's 2 other ladies who have just got pregnant and 2 more on their tww that r also on this site . Hope this helps and good luck :flower:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thanks Hun, I Got Email From Ali Today & Replied With All My Detail's, I Was Truthful About PCO & Everything. It's Just It's A Long Way For Me to Keep Travelling, But Don't Get Me Wrong, I Am Not Moaning It's Free IVF After 3+ Year's Trying... I'm Hoping For Some More Details From Ali & To Talk To My Fiancé :Blush: I Haven't Yet Told Him, Although We Did Find This Trial Late Last Year & Was Going To Apply But Neither Due To Finally Getting Test's Done To See What Was Causing A Delay In Getting Pregnant. So He Should Be Sweet As A Nut. :D So Hopefully I'll Be Joining You All. x X x


----------



## wellsk

Where do you live Jessica?

I live in Coventry (so about 2 hours away!) it is knackering, but do-able. I've still been working alongside the IVF, luckily they have been flexible. Allowing me to go in later for work and stuff :)

Good news, I'm going to be triggered tomorrow night, and egg collection Tuesday :)
Those who've gotten past the PUPO stage; at what day past collection were your embies our back?


----------



## Millie25

Wellsk that's great it's really going quick r u staying in hospital I am what time have u got to get there for and how long have u got to stay for. sorry for all the questions just I've got to sort out my little boy and I've never left him over night b 4 :cry:. Think my husbands going to go home after he's dropped me off .


----------



## mrsm123

wellsk; thats great news about you triggering tomorrow, are you staying in hospital overnight for blood tests??

Jessica; welcome and good luck to you if you get accepted on the trial:flower:, i was travelling during the night from sunderland after a shift at work then straight back to another shift at work and once had to return straight back down and it was exhausting but well worth it if it works.

5 more days till test day, keeping everything crossed.

tinkerbell, how you doing??? have you caved and done a test yet???


----------



## Babygirl97

Hi I m new to this forum. Have been reading today whole evening about your experiences and its amazing to see the BFP's. I am so happy for everyone who got BFP's and those on their way to BFP's :flower: loads and loads of baby dust to everyone.

About me I am 32, I have tried couple of unsuccessful IUI treatments with hsg dye test ( both tubes open), both ovaries good, dh's SA great and have tilted uterus and has unexplained fertility.

Had appointment with Dr Carby and she is amazing and supportive and had my scan and blood test done the same day and waiting for the result by the end of next week. Just wondering if you have a small cyst of 3 (not sure of the measurement ) then would you be accepted for the trial (as told during the scan ), was told it will go away and never been told of PCOS. Hope get accepted for the trial.

Sorry about the huge note here.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

wellsk said:


> Where do you live Jessica?
> 
> I live in Coventry (so about 2 hours away!) it is knackering, but do-able. I've still been working alongside the IVF, luckily they have been flexible. Allowing me to go in later for work and stuff :)
> 
> Good news, I'm going to be triggered tomorrow night, and egg collection Tuesday :)
> Those who've gotten past the PUPO stage; at what day past collection were your embies our back?

I Live In SE London, It's Prob About Hour & Half Away. I Have To Get A Bus To Train Station, Train To Underground Station Then Underground & Then A Short Walk Or Something Like That & Pricey lol. I Can Drive Just Have Not Done Theory Test Or Licence Test Yet & Cant Bloody Wait. Defo Going To Be Knackering. x X x

Good Luck & Fx'd Hun. x X x



Millie25 said:


> Wellsk that's great it's really going quick r u staying in hospital I am what time have u got to get there for and how long have u got to stay for. sorry for all the questions just I've got to sort out my little boy and I've never left him over night b 4 :cry:. Think my husbands going to go home after he's dropped me off .

Awww Hun Totally Understand Why You Feel Like That, Iv Never Left My DD Over Night With Anyone Before Either, Although It's Only Because She Don't Wont To Stay, She Demands We Go Home, To Her Bed lol. Hope Everything Goes To Plan Though Hun. Good Luck & Fx'd. x X x



mrsm123 said:


> wellsk; thats great news about you triggering tomorrow, are you staying in hospital overnight for blood tests??
> 
> Jessica; welcome and good luck to you if you get accepted on the trial:flower:, i was travelling during the night from sunderland after a shift at work then straight back to another shift at work and once had to return straight back down and it was exhausting but well worth it if it works.
> 
> 5 more days till test day, keeping everything crossed.
> 
> tinkerbell, how you doing??? have you caved and done a test yet???

Thank's Hun & Totally Agree With You, Well Worth It If It Work's For You, But You Must Be Shattered Girl. Good Luck & Fx'd. x X x



Babygirl97 said:


> Hi I m new to this forum. Have been reading today whole evening about your experiences and its amazing to see the BFP's. I am so happy for everyone who got BFP's and those on their way to BFP's :flower: loads and loads of baby dust to everyone.
> 
> About me I am 32, I have tried couple of unsuccessful IUI treatments with hsg dye test ( both tubes open), both ovaries good, dh's SA great and have tilted uterus and has unexplained fertility.
> 
> Had appointment with Dr Carby and she is amazing and supportive and had my scan and blood test done the same day and waiting for the result by the end of next week. Just wondering if you have a small cyst of 3 (not sure of the measurement ) then would you be accepted for the trial (as told during the scan ), was told it will go away and never been told of PCOS. Hope get accepted for the trial.
> 
> Sorry about the huge note here.

Hun, Good Luck & Fx'd. x X x

P.s I Have PCO (Polycystic Ovaries) & Have Applied So Well Soon See If PCOS, PCO Or Cyst's Cause A Decline In Trial. x X x


----------



## wellsk

Ahh I see! I was confused when you said it's so far away and you live in London :haha:
Honestly, you will be fine, as long a you're prepared to be tired!
Most appointments I have gone to have been on 3 hour coaches followed by 20 minutes on the tube and then a 15/20 walk. So it's almost 4 hours each way. But it has not been an issue at all.
It is pricey (costing £30 in fuel a day, or £20 a day in public transport). But in the grand scheme of things, I could've paid for the IVF in Coventry at over £4000. :shrug:
Jessica, if you get on the trial, I think you will be the youngest. As I was currently (at 22), but I think I read somewhere you're 21? If I'm wrong, I apologise :)

Mrsm and Millie, yes I'm staying in overnight. You have to get there for around 8pm and you leave about 8.30/9am ish. I hope you will manage okay without your little boy.
I don't think you have to stay if you don't want to. Could your OH not look after him while you have the injection, stay together in the hotel and go back next day?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I've tested today at 8dp5dy and bfn so think its over for us, hope its better news for you MrsM and everyone else on the trial atm


----------



## mrsm123

tinkerbell,it might still be to early, please don't loose hope :hugs::hugs::hugs:
test again in a few days time and fingers crossed you get your bfp xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I'll test again on OTD but at 8dp5dt and with a sensitive test it's extremely unlikely anything will change :( I kind of knew though as I wasn't feeling any different from my previous failed cycle the last few days, just can't believe we had a great quality embryo transferred this time and it still didn't work.


----------



## wellsk

So sorry to hear that Tinkerbell!
I really hope it's not the case and your BFP is just a little slow :hugs:


----------



## Dollyandra

Welcome Babygirl and Jessica, hope you get accepted, I'm waiting for my results too to see if I've been accepted.

Wells, massive good luck to you, let us know how trigger goes etc.

Tinkerbell, I really hope you get your BFP on your OTD, fingers crossed

Mrsm, how are you feeling? Has the bleeding gone now?


----------



## Lawreann

Welcome to all the newbies I hope you get accepted as the treatment I've received so far has been excellent.

Good luck wellsk hope the trigger goes well. Let us know how the stay was as I am hoping to stay in as well over night. 

How are you getting on Millie?

Tinkerbell I really hope you get BFP on OTD am thinking about you massive hugs 
Xxx


----------



## wellsk

Well, I'm now in the hospital and just had the kisspeptin injection. And everything is all good :) 
They do blood tests every half an hour from half 8 until midnight, then every hour until 3am then every 2 hours thereafter. It's nice though, I have my own little private room and piece and quiet :)

Hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## Millie25

Tinkerbell I hope it's just that u have tested to early but I can understand how u must b feeling its such a hard and upsetting thing to go through all I can say is dont give up hope u never know :hugs:

Wellsk I'm sure I'll b fine I just wanted to stay in the hospital as I thought it would help with their study of the trial and its the least I could do after all because of the trial I'm getting free ivf . Glad trigger went well sounds like its not that bad at the hospital we did go in that area when we meet Ali its all very moden hope the rest of your stay goes well .

Lawreann I'm getting on good thanks only done 2nd injection today but don't feel a thing and so far no side affects but I didn't have any last time so hopefully won't this time .


----------



## Millie25

Lawreann how did your scan go today ? How r u getting on with the other injection I didn't have that one last time I had brusserlin is it as bad as every one says .


----------



## Lawreann

Millie25 said:


> Lawreann how did your scan go today ? How r u getting on with the other injection I didn't have that one last time I had brusserlin is it as bad as every one says .

My scan was fine follicles are now ranging between 8-18mm so I have to go back again tomorrow for another scan.

I was really worried about Cetrotide after reading about everyone elses experiences, but it really hasn't been bad at all for me. I have injected in my stomach as I find it easier, I get a small rash for about 20 mins around the area i inject in and that's all no itching nothing. I still haven't had any side effects from any of the drugs, although I am drinking lots of water and spending lots of time on the toilet!!

I really want to stay in hospital too as I feel it will help with the study, however I will have to do a 14 hour day straight after which I'm not looking forward to.
Millie glad injections are going well when is your 1st scan?


----------



## wellsk

Lawreann, you won't be far off Trigger then! How many follies do you have?
I wasn't bad with the injections at all, although I did find the Cetrotide itchy the first two times. 

My only side effects were a constant upset stomach and cracks on my tongue/dry mouth... nothing too serious or concerning at all.

I worked from 8-5 today, in hospital tonight... followed by 10-2ish tomorrow. So I feel your pain!


----------



## Millie25

My 1st scans on Wednesday hope its all ok as worried I won't have many folicals . That's good hopefully u won't have to wait long now till trigger . I know what u mean about working I worked last time although it wasn't as far for me to travel as it is this time it's about 2 hours away depending on traffic although it did take us over 3 hours to get home on our last appointment . But I only work 2 days since I had our little boy and my works r nice so shouldn't b a prob . 

Wellsk u must b worn out try to enjoy your peace and quiet at the hospital lol .


----------



## mrsm123

Dollyandra said:


> Welcome Babygirl and Jessica, hope you get accepted, I'm waiting for my results too to see if I've been accepted.
> 
> Wells, massive good luck to you, let us know how trigger goes etc.
> 
> Tinkerbell, I really hope you get your BFP on your OTD, fingers crossed
> 
> Mrsm, how are you feeling? Has the bleeding gone now?


hi dolly, feeling ok, just getting a bit nervous and trying desperatly not to test, the bleeding has stoped, i just got dark colour now and again


----------



## Dollyandra

mrsm123 said:


> Dollyandra said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Babygirl and Jessica, hope you get accepted, I'm waiting for my results too to see if I've been accepted.
> 
> Wells, massive good luck to you, let us know how trigger goes etc.
> 
> Tinkerbell, I really hope you get your BFP on your OTD, fingers crossed
> 
> Mrsm, how are you feeling? Has the bleeding gone now?
> 
> 
> hi dolly, feeling ok, just getting a bit nervous and trying desperatly not to test, the bleeding has stoped, i just got dark colour now and againClick to expand...



Glad the bleeding has pretty much stopped, you've done so well not to test yet, only a day to go really!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Dollyandra

Heard from George today to say that we don't need to have another semen analysis done which is good as the wait time was a month or so, so it's literally just my AMH blood results I'm waiting on, roll on Thursday, I'm the most impatient person in the world!

Wells, are you all set for tomorrow?


----------



## Millie25

Wellsk hope ec goes well let us know how u get on .:happydance:

Mrsm good luck for your testing day you've done really well not to test early fx for the big day :happydance:

Tinkerbell hope your result changes on the test day :hugs:

Dolly fx your results r all ok and u get accepted soon I know what's its like to wait I hate it to .

Lareann how's it all going for u :flower:


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks Millie,hope your injections are going well. Good luck for tomorrow for the scan ( I think it was you that had it tomorrow?!?)

x


----------



## Lawreann

Good luck Wells think I saw you in the waiting room this morning hope ec goes well.

Mrsm am thinking about you and hope you get that bfp, in not sure i could hold off that long and wait. 

I returned again for another scan this morning 3rd day in a row. Think i will be triggering tonight but waiting for blood test results to come through, as I now have 19follicles between 12-20mm. Anyone who has stayed over have they let your husbands/partners stay too? 

Xxx


----------



## mrsm123

thats great news lawreann, i don't think they would allow partners to stay in hospital with you, ali told me to book a hotel room for my hubby,

i tested this morning and it was :bfn::bfn:, devastated and the spotting is still on going so af must be on her way.


----------



## wellsk

Oh really lawrenann? :)
I was the one that everyone was probably looking at going 'wow, she looks so young!' :haha:
I was in blue jeans and jumper :)

Ali suggested to me that your OH can stay. Although mine couldn't anyway, and it was just a single bed in a small room :shrug:

I'm so sorry mrsm, I can't imagine how you must feel! Hopefully the beta will show something different? :hugs:

EC went really well, I was surprised at how easy it went. Excited for tomorrow to find out how many embies we have :)


----------



## Dollyandra

Mrsm I'm so sorry, I hope things chance tomorrow but in the meantime big hugs coming your way

Wells, fingers crossed you have some good embryos tomorrow

Lawreann, that sounds like a good number of follicles, let us know if you trigger tomorrow


----------



## cass86

MrsM - So sorry. Do try again though. I have had spotting on and off.

Lawreann - Yes my partner stayed with me. We just shared the single bed :)

Good luck Wellsk, how many did they collect?

xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Sorry to hear you got a BFN too MrsM, is rubbish and heartbreaking isn't it? I hate that we still have to go for the blood test to confirm what we already know too :(


----------



## wellsk

Congrats on the twins Cass, I saw about it on another thread! How are you feeling? Did you have one or two embies put back?

They didn't tell me how many eggs they collected. :nope:
Ali said if he found out he'd let me know, do ill just wait until tomorrow to find out how many embies we have.

Tinkerbell and mrsm, big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## cass86

Thanks. Feeling ok very sick and achey. I have been spotting on and off which is very unsettling but I have had a scan and hcg is rising still, so hopefully it will be ok.

How annoying that they didn't tell you. They must have been busy. I love the phone call that you get  It is nice to see how they are getting on.

xx


----------



## Dollyandra

Wow Cass twins! Amazing. I have three friends who have had twin pregnancies and they spotted, there's a lot going on in there!


----------



## Millie25

Cass that's amazing twins u must b so pleased congrats :happydance:

Mrsm so sorry u must b so upset hopefully it will happen for u one day soon don't give up :hugs::hugs:

Wellsk hope u got a good number of embies tomorrow keep me posted on when u have transfer .

Lawreann sounds like its all going well and really quick keep us posted when u got trigger .

Dolly yes it is tomorrow at 9 I got my 1st scan fx all goes well .


----------



## wellsk

Cass, that's great news! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Thanks Millie :hugs: I hope your scan goes well! :)


----------



## Babygirl97

Thanks Dolly, hope we all get selected who are trying and get BFP. Can't wait to get accepted.


----------



## Babygirl97

wellsk said:


> Well, I'm now in the hospital and just had the kisspeptin injection. And everything is all good :)
> They do blood tests every half an hour from half 8 until midnight, then every hour until 3am then every 2 hours thereafter. It's nice though, I have my own little private room and piece and quiet :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is well :)

Praying for you wellsk, have a BFP soon :happydance:


----------



## wellsk

Thanks so much! When will you find out about getting accepted babygirl?

I wish we could all get our BFPs :hugs:


----------



## Babygirl97

By beginning of next week :)


----------



## wellsk

Eek! Best of luck! :hugs:
Everyone is really lovely at the hospital, have you done IVF before? (sorry if you've said before, my brain is fried! :haha: )
It's not half as scary as I thought it would be, I'm so glad I chose to do it. Even if it doesn't work out, it was worth the shot and opportunity that we couldn't have got elsewhere!


----------



## Babygirl97

Tinkerbell3 said:


> I'll test again on OTD but at 8dp5dt and with a sensitive test it's extremely unlikely anything will change :( I kind of knew though as I wasn't feeling any different from my previous failed cycle the last few days, just can't believe we had a great quality embryo transferred this time and it still didn't work.

I m so sorry to hear about it. I know words can't describe feelings always. Miracles do exist, you never know. I really wish a miracle for u now. Cheer up girl :flower:


----------



## Babygirl97

wellsk said:


> Eek! Best of luck! :hugs:
> Everyone is really lovely at the hospital, have you done IVF before? (sorry if you've said before, my brain is fried! :haha: )
> It's not half as scary as I thought it would be, I'm so glad I chose to do it. Even if it doesn't work out, it was worth the shot and opportunity that we couldn't have got elsewhere!

Thanks :flower: this would be my first ivf n yes everyone at the hospital were amazing. My blood work n scan were done before the scheduled appointment time, they are really good.

Hope everything works out well for everyone.:flower:


----------



## Babygirl97

mrsm123 said:


> thats great news lawreann, i don't think they would allow partners to stay in hospital with you, ali told me to book a hotel room for my hubby,
> 
> i tested this morning and it was :bfn::bfn:, devastated and the spotting is still on going so af must be on her way.

Sorry about your BFN :) I might not feel the pain that you are going through now and hope none has to go through it but I will pray for you, u never know u might have twins next time. :flower:


----------



## Babygirl97

wellsk said:


> Eek! Best of luck! :hugs:
> Everyone is really lovely at the hospital, have you done IVF before? (sorry if you've said before, my brain is fried! :haha: )
> It's not half as scary as I thought it would be, I'm so glad I chose to do it. Even if it doesn't work out, it was worth the shot and opportunity that we couldn't have got elsewhere!

Did you do the hSg,SA, sexual health blood work( HIV, hep b, hep c) before or during this trial?


----------



## wellsk

A mixture of the two! :haha:
This is why it took me from March to the end of May to be accepted :shrug:


----------



## Babygirl97

cass86 said:


> Mcnicks - I will be 4 weeks tomorrow so hopefully it will be quite high.
> 
> Wow good luck to everyone. It's all go
> 
> Xxx

Congrates :happydance: for twins :flower:


----------



## Dollyandra

Wells, did you find out how many embryos you got yet?

Mrsm and tinkerbell did anything change for you today?


----------



## mrsm123

No negative again, plus af showed this afternoon, absolutley gutted.... don't think i can carry on after 4 years of heartache, i'm so down and feel so depressed, my dh would make a wonderful dad and its a awful feeling knowing i am stopping that from happening. Just wish there was an explanation for my infertility, i hate the word 'unexplained' it tells me nothing. Dr's just say 'keep trying, it will happen when you least expect it' seriously if one more person say's that to me i won't be responsible for my actions lol :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## wellsk

So so sorry mrsm :hugs:
I cannot imagine what you're going through. No one can tell you what to do or how to feel. But you need to give yourself some time before making some final decisions on TTC. This is all very new and raw (understandably so!). I really hope that you do her your forever baby somehow, someway!


As for me; I have 3 little embies. I had five collected, but only 3 were suitable. Just waiting now to hear whether it'll be a 3 or 5 day transfer.


----------



## Dollyandra

mrsm123 said:


> No negative again, plus af showed this afternoon, absolutley gutted.... don't think i can carry on after 4 years of heartache, i'm so down and feel so depressed, my dh would make a wonderful dad and its a awful feeling knowing i am stopping that from happening. Just wish there was an explanation for my infertility, i hate the word 'unexplained' it tells me nothing. Dr's just say 'keep trying, it will happen when you least expect it' seriously if one more person say's that to me i won't be responsible for my actions lol :growlmad::growlmad:

I'm so sorry to hear that, I don't know what else to say that you don't already know.......massive hugs to you:hugs:


----------



## Dollyandra

wellsk said:


> So so sorry mrsm :hugs:
> I cannot imagine what you're going through. No one can tell you what to do or how to feel. But you need to give yourself some time before making some final decisions on TTC. This is all very new and raw (understandably so!). I really hope that you do her your forever baby somehow, someway!
> 
> 
> As for me; I have 3 little embies. I had five collected, but only 3 were suitable. Just waiting now to hear whether it'll be a 3 or 5 day transfer.

Good news Wells, let us know when you hear more


----------



## tina11

Mrsm- I am so sorry to hear about your bfn. I have had a negative and I know how heart breaking it is. Give yourself time before you decide what your next step will be. 

Wells- good luck with et, hope your lil embrie are dividing away. Are you having 1 or 2 put in? 

Good luck to all those injecting and all of you waiting to start treatment.

Afm- I have to wait for 2 afs before I am starting my injections 

Xxx


----------



## wellsk

Thanks dolly. Hope you're well :hugs:

Thanks Tina! We're hoping to have 2 embies put back :)
I'm sorry you'll have to wait so long. I promise it comes round fast though :hugs:


----------



## Dollyandra

All good here thanks Wells. I'm supposed to hear today about my AMH results. Has everyone heard on the day they were supposed to or has there been a delay?


----------



## wellsk

I think I had a delay with mine, but Ali will email you at random times anyway. Sometimes I'd get results and messages at 9pm. So if he hasn't messaged you by 5pm doesn't mean he won't :flower:


----------



## Dollyandra

Brilliant thanks for letting me know. Wrote a cheeky emal to George and Ali to see if they are in, I hope they don't get annoyed!


----------



## wellsk

Nah! Don't worry, I pester Ali with emails, texts and phonecalls a lot :haha:


----------



## Dollyandra

Boo, not back today, another day of waiting to see if we are accepted


----------



## wellsk

Ahh that sucks! Still got my fingers crossed for you though!

I want it to be tomorrow already! I want to know if we're having our embies put back tomorrow or Sunday... Feeling impatient!


----------



## Dollyandra

Yes I think what you are waiting for certainly trumps me! Good luck for tomorrow, let us know x


----------



## Lawreann

Cass many congratulations on twins how exciting! Thats fantastic news.

Wells well done for your 3 embroys I know what you mean about waiting!!

Millie how was scan?

Welcome to all newbies I hope you get accepted soon.

I had my trigger on Tuesday night and spent the night there not too bad the team were lovely. Had my ec done this morning where they collected 12 eggs. I just want to know now how they are doing and can't wait for the phone call tomorrow to let us know.

Lots of positive thoughts to everyone xxx


----------



## wellsk

Glad the trigger and EC went well, 12 eggs! Wow! Are you freezing any?

Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow for us all!


----------



## Lawreann

wellsk said:


> Glad the trigger and EC went well, 12 eggs! Wow! Are you freezing any?
> 
> Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow for us all!

We hope to freeze some should we have the option, just waiting for that call tomorrow now to know how they're doing.

Agree fingers crossed for us all tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Lawreann that's great news! Let us know how many turn in to embryos.


----------



## Millie25

Lawreann that's really good 12 eggs sound like you'll get a good number of embryos let us know tommorow .

Wellsk good luck for transfer r fx all goes well 

Dolly hope u get your results tomorrow I hate waiting I had to wait a while for my results but I got the email to say I was accepted on my birthday that was my best present ! 

I had my 1st scan on wed was worried that I wouldn't have many folicals as 150ml was quite a low dose compared to my last ivf 1 ovary didn't have many folicals on one side but the other had more think I've got about 12 in total . Started the cetrotide wed bit of a red rash but nothing bad going for scan tomorrow morning .


----------



## NadB

Hi ladies, just a quick update..... My Amh level has come back as 10.4 which Ali said is fine for the trial. So no hydrosalphinx and now my levels have come back ok too. Feeling a bit relieved after the last year and a half been thinking something's up! Anyways, hubby now has to do his business (ha ha ha) and then looks like we may be set to go! I called the andrology dept yesterday to book a SA and nearly fainted when he said the nearest available one is the 24th July!!!!!! I explained the situation and all of the sudden there was a cancellation appointment available next Wednesday! They will get the results the next day too so not long to wait. Feeling very nervous as its all looking quite good. Everything is crossed until then! 

Hope everyone one else is doing ok x


----------



## Dollyandra

NadB said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick update..... My Amh level has come back as 10.4 which Ali said is fine for the trial. So no hydrosalphinx and now my levels have come back ok too. Feeling a bit relieved after the last year and a half been thinking something's up! Anyways, hubby now has to do his business (ha ha ha) and then looks like we may be set to go! I called the andrology dept yesterday to book a SA and nearly fainted when he said the nearest available one is the 24th July!!!!!! I explained the situation and all of the sudden there was a cancellation appointment available next Wednesday! They will get the results the next day too so not long to wait. Feeling very nervous as its all looking quite good. Everything is crossed until then!
> 
> Hope everyone one else is doing ok x

Hi Nadb, great news re AMH, out of interest when were your bloods taken?


----------



## Lawreann

Morning all,

Wells wishing you all the luck for the transfer hope it all goes well.

Nadb I had the same problem with my husband getting a semen analysis done on the nhs at hammersmith, however I was advised just to turn up early in the morning with all the paper work he needed and that they would do it. As I had an appointment there we did that and he was able to do his sample on the day- instead of waiting 5 weeks. so it's definatly worth a try if you're going there before the given date.

Millie hope your scan went well.

I had the call this morning from the embryologist to say that only 5 eggs fertilised out of 11 that were suitable for ICSI. Am rather disappointed as all information says to expect 60-70% of eggs to fertilise after ICSI. I know it only takes one but am worried about them making it. Got to wait till Sunday now for an update on when transfer will be.


----------



## Dollyandra

That's still at good number, I wasn't far off that with my successful ICSI

Good luck wells also

I got my AMH results back and they were 18.6 which is good so have consent form meeting on Monday with Ali then should be good to go with af at end of June! Exiting! Hopefully all will go well on Monday


----------



## NadB

Dollyandra, had mine done on the 23rd June and only got them back beginning of this week. If I remember correctly they said they have to leave the blood for a while so the hormone can mature.... Or something along those lines! 

Lawreann, did you book it private then ? That's what I have had to do, although there was a bit of confusion with the guy over if I'd have to pay. 

Basically, because they thought I had hydrosalphinx, they thought I may not be accepted but offered me a scan just to check. They booked me in with George the next week and he went through it briefly with me but other than that I don't really know much. Ali attached a patient information to one of the emails but can't open it on any device! If anyone could send me it I'd really appreciate it. 

So after the scan George sent me for blood work and until beginning of this week was still waiting for an outcome. Ali sent me an email and said that I'm now suitable for the trial so just waiting on the SA results. He said he will find out if I can start the process before we get the results but I'm still waiting on a response. 

Dollyandra, if all is good I hopefully will be starting same time as you!
I don't want to get carried away but I'm very excited and nervous at the same time! 

Speak soon ladies x


----------



## Lawreann

NadB no we didn't book it at all, he just turned up and it was done on the nhs. 

I'll have a look once I'm home and send it to you if I can find it. It is exciting to be part of it. I Feeling really emotional and drained today. Xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

NadB said:


> Dollyandra, had mine done on the 23rd June and only got them back beginning of this week. If I remember correctly they said they have to leave the blood for a while so the hormone can mature.... Or something along those lines!
> 
> Lawreann, did you book it private then ? That's what I have had to do, although there was a bit of confusion with the guy over if I'd have to pay.
> 
> Basically, because they thought I had hydrosalphinx, they thought I may not be accepted but offered me a scan just to check. They booked me in with George the next week and he went through it briefly with me but other than that I don't really know much. Ali attached a patient information to one of the emails but can't open it on any device! If anyone could send me it I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> So after the scan George sent me for blood work and until beginning of this week was still waiting for an outcome. Ali sent me an email and said that I'm now suitable for the trial so just waiting on the SA results. He said he will find out if I can start the process before we get the results but I'm still waiting on a response.
> 
> Dollyandra, if all is good I hopefully will be starting same time as you!
> I don't want to get carried away but I'm very excited and nervous at the same time!
> 
> Speak soon ladies x

Hi Nadb, yes all being well we should cycle together, I'm due around the 27th I think. X


----------



## NadB

Lawreann, sorry to ask so many questions but what paper work did your husband have ? As we booked it as private we don't have anything. Who were the results sent to ? Oh god help me! I've got no chance.... Lol

Yes Dollyandra, I'm the 25th (ish)..... Would be great to go through it at the same time as someone else! 

Thanks girls xx


----------



## Lawreann

NadB said:


> Lawreann, sorry to ask so many questions but what paper work did your husband have ? As we booked it as private we don't have anything. Who were the results sent to ? Oh god help me! I've got no chance.... Lol
> 
> Yes Dollyandra, I'm the 25th (ish)..... Would be great to go through it at the same time as someone else!
> 
> Thanks girls xx

Hi no problem just a quick message as I'm on my phone.
We went to our local gp to get the form for sa which is what we took to the hospital. They then sent the results to our gp about 3-4 days later. We then collected a print out and sent it to Ali. I hope this helps. xx


----------



## NadB

Thank you Lawreann, hubby spoke to doctor this afternoon and he won't do it! Said it has to go through them for the whole process.....meaning a 2 month wait so looks like we will have to pay! Oh well, just hope it's worth it! It's only £75 at hammersmith but most other places in london its around £200. When I think of the money we will save doing this trial, £75 is nothing. 

Ali just emailed me now too and I'm going in to see him on Wednesday. SA results should be back Thursday so I will have everything crossed until results are back and all is confirmed if I can start! 

I don't have much patience! Ha ha ha.... Hopefully this time next week we will know for sure.

So, do any of you ladies know what happens if the SA is not the best ? Not saying it there is a problem just wondering from both angles.... Would that affect taking part in the trial... ? Obviously I'm hoping there is nothing wrong but we have been trying for 3 years now so just want some sort of answer. Maybe we are just in the unexplained category! We will soon find out xx


----------



## Dollyandra

NadB said:


> Thank you Lawreann, hubby spoke to doctor this afternoon and he won't do it! Said it has to go through them for the whole process.....meaning a 2 month wait so looks like we will have to pay! Oh well, just hope it's worth it! It's only £75 at hammersmith but most other places in london its around £200. When I think of the money we will save doing this trial, £75 is nothing.
> 
> Ali just emailed me now too and I'm going in to see him on Wednesday. SA results should be back Thursday so I will have everything crossed until results are back and all is confirmed if I can start!
> 
> I don't have much patience! Ha ha ha.... Hopefully this time next week we will know for sure.
> 
> So, do any of you ladies know what happens if the SA is not the best ? Not saying it there is a problem just wondering from both angles.... Would that affect taking part in the trial... ? Obviously I'm hoping there is nothing wrong but we have been trying for 3 years now so just want some sort of answer. Maybe we are just in the unexplained category! We will soon find out xx

Yes, would be good to go through it at the same time as someone else. Don't worry too much about sa results as they are using ICSI which is usually used for male factor.


----------



## wellsk

I have no good news...
They went to do the transfer and found AF like bleeding. Which means that they couldn't do the transfer. It also seems unlikely that it'll stop by Sunday. Meaning our cycle would have to be cancelled.
They've said that they'll talk to us on Sunday about payment options for a FET. But we simply cannot afford it, let alone do we want to do another cycle in London!

I'm okay for the moment, although absolutely devastated. I didn't expect to have this news at all. I thought we might get a bfn, but we're not even getting the opportunity to get that far


----------



## Dollyandra

Wells I'm so sorry to hear that. Can they explain the bleeding at all?

If they freeze you can transfer them up to a clinic nearer you to save you travelling, would that be better for you?


----------



## wellsk

They said it might be due to the medications (cyclogest and progynova) causing my lining to start to shed. :shrug:

I don't think you can? I'm not 100% on it to be honest, I didn't expect this to happen.


----------



## Dollyandra

I'm pretty sure you can, might be worth asking them on Sunday. Bigs hugs to you x


----------



## NadB

Oh wellsk, so sorry to hear that. I have my fingers crossed for you that it does stop! Is there a possibility that they will do it if the bleeding stops ? X


----------



## NadB

Thanks Dollyandra, was just worrying that there may be an issue but that has put my mind at ease. I'm hoping that there is no issue anyway! Thursday can't come quick enough x


----------



## Millie25

Wellsk I'm so sorry :hugs: glad u r taking it ok at the mo . I'll keep every thing crossed that it stops by Sunday and u can go ahead with transfer .

Nad hope all goes well and u get all your tests on time and get on the trial I'm sure it will all b fine I didn't think I would get on the trial as dr Carby wasn't sure my amh results would b in range but they came back good in the end .

I had my 2nd scan today I've got a couple more folicals but only small not really sure how many or how big they r but I don't think I've got that many as my left ovary doesn't seem to be responding as well as the right but they said that could be because I've had operations that might of affected the blood flow to the ovary . Got to go back on Monday for another scan . Really tired was up at half 4 this morning to get to my 9 o'clock appointment took 3 1/2 hours to get there and was only in there for 15 mins lol still hopefully it will all b worth it . How many scans has everyone else had before ec ?


----------



## Millie25

Lawreann 5 embryos is still a good number I only had 4 eggs on my 1st ivf and only 2 fertilised had both put back after to days and I got pregnant with our son so don't worry to much


----------



## Hnfc

Hi ladies, 

Glad to see some more people getting accepted I finally got my blood results back today with a level of 16.8 so I have now been booked in to see Ali on Monday at 5 for a screening. :happydance:

If everything is ok I probably would have been able to start this month when AF starts around the 16th but going in holiday on the 23rd June to the 6th July. So will have to wait for my July cycle. It's so exciting to be a part of this when its helped some ladies.

Anyone know what the screening involves? Ali said it would take about 2hrs.

There seems to be quite a few ladies starting in the next couple of months in so eager to start ASAP as Ali told me that they will be stopping it soon when they have enough people. So I'm hoping my holiday won't disadvantage me!


----------



## Dollyandra

Ah hnfc, I'll be handing him over to you then, I'm in for screening at 3 on Monday! 
Ali just said it would be to go through the study, sign consent forms, an ECG, pregnancy test, going through medical history, I think that's!

I'm sure you will be fine re holiday, surely they would rather wait a cycle for you to start than carry out brand new tests on a new person


----------



## Dollyandra

Wells, did you have the transfer?


----------



## Millie25

Wellsk I see you've changed your profile pic and status to pupo I take it the transfer went ahead ? Did u have 2 put back ?


----------



## Millie25

Hnfc and dolly hope your appointments go well .

I've had my scan today and am ready for trigger tonight . Only got about 7 folicals that r ready as none on the left ovary r big enough so just what's in my right one . It's all rush now to get ready to get there on time don't even know what time I've got to b there for waiting for someone to call me .


----------



## Lawreann

Just a quick message wishing those luck with their appointments with Ali hope all goes well and you're able to join the trail.

That's great Millie they are absolutely lovely in there you will be taken good care of thinking of you this evening. xxxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks guys. All went well so due to start with next af, around 27th June. Need co-ordination app but I'm all set for the trial! Woohoo! It HAS to work!

Millie good luck this evening x


----------



## Millie25

Dolly that's great it'll go really quickly bet u can't wait .

I've had kisspeptin and am at the hospital they r really lovely just hope I manage to get some sleep I was up at half 4 this morning to get to me morning appointment went to work for 3 hours and now I'm back again it's been a mad day but hopefully all worth it roll on wed ec .


----------



## Hnfc

Congratulations dolly, I am also on the trial I am waiting till after my holiday so should start my injections around the 16th July, :winkwink: Can't wait To start but will be nice to have a relaxing holiday before we go into it. Fingers crossed for us both dolly that we are successful during it. 

Keep us updated on your profess. 

X


----------



## Hnfc

That's meant to say progress! Millie so you've opted to stay in over night, are you having blood tests every half hour tonight? Or have I got that wrong does that happen another stage, sorry alot to take in today. I've opted to stay at that stage too.


----------



## Millie25

Hnfc that's great u got accepted to it will do u good to have a nice holiday 1st enjoy . Yer it's every half hour till 12 then an hour then every 2 and I can go home at half 8 as they need the room back then . It's not to bad so far they r really nice here it's just me and to female docs . It's nice and quiet


----------



## Dollyandra

Great news hnfc! Have a great holiday, very jealous!
Millie, hope the night went well and let us know how you get on with ec tomorrow x


----------



## Dollyandra

Law team, how are you getting on?


----------



## Lawreann

Fantastic news Dillyandra and hnfc.

I'm off for et later today as all 5 embryos went to blastocyst. Am anxiously waiting till this afternoon to find out how they are doing and how many made it. 

Will update later xxxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Fingers crossed for you lawreann, will you freeze some if they are good enough?


----------



## Lawreann

Thanks. Hopefully we'll freeze some should we have them. Just a waiting game at the moment, (another one), to find out how they are one hurdle after another!!


----------



## Dollyandra

I know, wait wait wait. At least the trial uses the short protocol, last time I did the long protocol, a lot more waiting!


----------



## burrr

Hi,

I've been looking into the Hammersmith trial and after a bit of googling you seem to be the most established discussion thread on the internet for it, so I was hoping I could ask you all a few questions.

I've just had a miscarriage and am considering my next options, one of which would be FET with the embryo I've got but I was wondering if I should try this first, while I'm still in the age bracket.

Can you tell me how many trips to Hammersmith are needed, and how much notice you get for them? I imagine you get a few scans during stimms and that's only a couple of days notice. I live near Manchester so it would be a bit of a journey, though I have seen there are people on the thread travelling far and wide so it can be done.

Also, is anyone else using either donor sperm or their DP's frozen? Or is everyone using fresh samples for the ICSI? If anyone is using donor I'd be interested to hear about how you get it, either from the clinic or from a bank.

How long did you have to wait from first contacting them to getting started? Assuming my cycles work out, if I contact them this week, would I be able to cycle in August? I'm off work then and I don't see how I can manage trips to London during work time, not when it would take me completely all day to travel there and back. I could take time off but I took a lot of time with my recent IVF.

I hope you don't mind me jumping in and asking questions but it would be useful to hear from women who are undergoing it, there's only so much the researchers can tell me about the day-to-day bits of it.

Good luck for all of you with your cycles, really hope it works out for you all.


----------



## Dollyandra

Welcome Burr. So sorry to hear of your miscarriage, I just had a chemical, so only 5 weeks gone following my FET. 
I haven't cycled with the trial yet, waiting for AF but from what I understand the scans are on day 6 then every other day until you trigger, normally 2/3 more scans. Others please correct me if I'm wrong. 
When was your previous ivf cycle as I think you have to have had 3 cycles before you can do the trial

Sorry I can't be of much help at the moment but I know the other girls who have done it already will be able to be more accurate 
Xx


----------



## burrr

Thanks Dollyandra.

I'm sorry to hear about your chemical, it's horrible when it doesn't work isn't it? I haven't even had a full cycle since my miscarriage so it would probably be quite a wait for me if I was able to do the trial.

I'm just trying to weigh up my options - go for FET, try to egg share somewhere, this trial. I can't afford full IVF so I don't know what to do for the best. I know FET is the most straightforward option but I wanted to look into this trial before it was too late.

I hope your next cycle is successful.


----------



## Dollyandra

Worth doing the trial then Burr if you can?? Then you could always do the FEt afterwards if it doesn't work out?
Would be worth doing the tests anyway


----------



## tina11

Hi burr

welcome!! I am so sorry to hear about your m/c. Everyone on the here are lovely. 
I am in a similar situation to you and I have decided to go for the kisspeptin first and if it doesn't work out then do a fet. I only have one frostie, although it is a good grade. 

I got my bfn in may and was told I can cycle in July. So hopefully you might be able to cycle in Aug.

I would advise you to come for your tests too and you can then decide what you want to do.

Good luck hun xx


----------



## burrr

Thanks for your reply Tina11. It's hard to know what to do next.

I agree with both of you, I think I should at least get the tests done, I can still do FET first if I decide to, probably best to keep my options open. 

I'm not sure if I'd be able to cycle in August, I haven't had even one cycle yet so if they want more than that it would be Sept at least I think.

I think I'll contact the researchers, see what they say. It's such a fantastic opportunity and there's no other research trials at the moment, not that I can see.


----------



## NadB

Hi ladies, little update from me...... Hubby been in to do his SA this morning and I have to go in at 1 for my screening. Hopefully have his results Friday, I'm feeling a bit anxious as I'm assuming I will be told today wether I'd be accepted or not for definite. I'm due AF the end of next week so fingers crossed I can start then if I'm accepted. It's all so nerve racking but very exciting at the same time! 

Burrr, email Ali and get all the details from him anyway. When I first emailed about a month ago he said it was only going to be running for 2-3 months from then so get in quick! They are very good there and will tell you if they think there will be a problem from the start (I'd been told my tubes were blocked but they got me in for a scan anyways and turned out they were not blocked at all). Hopefully, if you explained your situation they will tell you if you would be suitable straight away rather than waiting around. Good luck anyway whatever you decide x


----------



## Dollyandra

How did you get on Nadb?


----------



## Dollyandra

Millie, have you had ec yet or am I getting everyone confused?


----------



## Millie25

Hi just to keep u posted I had egg collection this morning and unfortunatly they only retrieved 1 egg which I've since had a phone call to say hasn't matured . So that's it for me now as far as the trial goes and wont b having any more attempts at ivf as I can't afford it unless another trial like this comes up again . But at least I'm lucky enought to have my beautiful little boy from our 1st attempt at ivf . 

Hoping everyone else has better luck on the trial and all those waiting to get accepted, get on the trial soon .


----------



## NadB

Oh no Millie, so sorry to hear that. Keep your eye out for more trials though, you never know when they will pop up. Hope your not feeling too crap, Keep your chin up xx


Dollyandra, it went well. I'm ACCEPTED &#55357;&#56835; I'm all go for next week when the witch is due!! They are trying to get me in for a coordination appointment on Friday otherwise any later and I may not get the medication in time. Ali is really nice, I've only just met him today as my other appointments were with george. 

I don't want to get excited, been disappointed so many times over the last 3 years. Fingers are going to be firmly crossed for the next month! X


----------



## NadB

Did you get your co-ordination appointment dollyandra ? I'm probably going to be about 4-5 days ahead of you now I've looked at my dates properly and assuming the witch comes on time x


----------



## tina11

Millie- I am so sorry hun, it is heart breaking. Big hugs to you. So happy you have a boy already. I know you still would love to complete your family. You can try naturally.... You never know. And also save up. 
How many eggs did you get in your first Ivf treatment? And how many follicles did you have before trigger? 

NAD and dollyandra I had my coordination on monday . however I have to wait for another 2 bleeds :0(

Burr- I was going to do my get first but Ali said the trail will end by then so I decided to do it this way round. Good luck with what ever you decide hun

Xx


----------



## Dollyandra

Millie I'm so sorry, do they have any idea why you didn't respond well? How many follicles did you have prior to collection? 

Nadb, great news that you've been accepted, I have my co ordination app on Monday morning, how about you? 

Not long until you start if af due next week, very exciting


----------



## NadB

Tina, how did the co-ordination appointment go ? I know you have a bit of a wait but it's only 2 more cycles so you have something to look forward to. Plus you have the time to prepare your body for it! Me personally, I'm going out Saturday for hopefully my last drinking session for 9 months!!!! 

Dolly, they are trying to book me in for tomorrow for my co-ordination as any later and I may not get the medication in time. Knowing my luck the witch will come early! If not tomorrow it will be Monday too. That is cutting it a bit fine though! What time is yours ? X


----------



## Millie25

Hi they think I had an over reaction to the cetrotide which Ali said was very unexpected and has only happened to 1 other person on the trial think it was to strong. I was a little unsure all a long this would work as I'd said b4 that I thought that 150ml gonal f wouldn't b enought to stim me as my last ivf which was a long protocol I started on 225ml which was upped to 300ml after 6 days and I only got 6 folicals that time of which 4 had eggs only 2 fertilised and I had both put back . This time I think I had 7 folicals all of which were on my right side none on the left were anywhere big enough and the I egg I got wasn't mature Ali said they had trouble removing that one egg as it wasn't mature . I can't try naturally as I've had 2 ectopics in the past and had both tubes removed that really was my only chance but it wasn't to b. 

Hope u all have better luck . Those of u waiting it will come round really quickly and once u start it will be done b 4 u know it best of luck xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Nad my appointment is 11.30 so may see you there. 

Millie such a shame for you, at least you have your little boy which I'm sure will be the best medicine to get through this x


----------



## NadB

Booked in for tomorrow morning for my co-ordination! Phew!!! Lets hope the meds come in time.


----------



## Dollyandra

Good news! When are you due? When I got my drugs from that company they did a next day service for me so you should be fine x


----------



## NadB

Next Friday. I'm sure it will be fine though. Exciting!!!! X


----------



## Dollyandra

Yeah you'll be fine, very exciting. Get the cocktails in this weekend!


----------



## wellsk

Millie, try not to worry, I had about 21 follicules, but only 5 eggs of which only 3 fertilised! So if you've had the two put back, you're definitely still in! Congrats on being PUPO :hugs:

I think I got unsubcribed from this thread so apologies!

I am 5dp5dt and I've just had my first BFP! It's very faint, but oh so happy! Just gotta hope they stick it out for the long run now! :happydance:


----------



## Dollyandra

Wow congratulations Wells, I had wondered where you'd disappeared to!

Fingers crossed they are sticky ones! 

FYI, Millie was talking about her previous cycle, the one on the trial hasn't worked out


----------



## wellsk

Oh sorry! Confused! I should really keep up :dohh:

Apologies millie! :hugs:


----------



## cass86

O WOW congrats Wellsk 

So happy for you. That's when I got my first faint BFP 

Xxx


----------



## wellsk

Thank you cass! :hugs:


----------



## Dollyandra

Maybe it'll be twins too!


----------



## wellsk

Possibly! Considering that the MS has come on so early and a BFP early too! I'd really love twins :)
Cass and I could be Kisspeptin twin bump buddies! :)


----------



## Millie25

Wellsk that's great news really hope it is twins :happydance: sounds like u got bit of baby brain already lol xx


----------



## wellsk

Oh Millie don't! :haha:
My DH and best friend have already said that! :haha:


----------



## Dollyandra

When's your otd wells?


----------



## wellsk

Not until the 20th Dolly! But I knew I couldn't hold out that long :haha:


----------



## Lawreann

Fantastic news to those who have been accepted. It's a great opportunity.

I'm so so sorry Millie sending hugs to you.

Congratulations wells you're so brave to test so early I can't bring myself round to doing it. I'm analysing every single twinge, ache and pain and consequently slowly driving myself in sane!!
I thought I had posted but obviously I didn't click post. I had have 2 5day blasts transferred on 11th with OTD on 22.06.13


----------



## Dollyandra

Oooh fingers crossed lawreann, sounds good. How many follicles, eggs etc did you get? Just interested to see if the kisspeptin is doing its job


----------



## Lawreann

5 fertilised but only 3 went to blast but one was too low to freeze. The 2 we had put back were 5ab and 5bb. 
From reading how other people have got on it seems most get 2 embroys to blast, but I don't know. Only time will tell but I'm slowly driving myself in sane. xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

I know how horrible the 2ww is, stay strong!


----------



## NadB

How did your co-ordination go dolly ? You all good to go ? I'm getting meds Wednesday morning.... Cutting it fine. Feeling so nervous about starting now xx


----------



## Dollyandra

Hi Nadb, it was fine thank you, injections different to those that I had before but I'm sure all will be fine!
Not long for you now, very exciting! I'm hoping af comes on time, a little late last month because of the chemical pregnancy the month before. 
Lawreann and wells how are you feeling?
Cass, are you done now until your 12 week scan?
Have I missed anyone? Apologies if so!


----------



## tina11

NadB and dollyandra good luck with the start of your treatment. 

I received the drugs today, wow there are so many!! 

I was due the af 10 days ago and am late, is that normal? I got my BFN last month then had a bleed. Its so difficult as I dnt know when to take time off work.

Lawreane- good luck with your 2ww, hope they are sticky for you. I have read brazil nuts and pineapple juice is good take whilt in 2ww

sorry if i have missed anyone


----------



## NadB

Well I spotted a bit tonight..... But if I do full bleed tomorrow (a tuesday) then I have to wait until day 3 anyway which will be Thursday! Phew! I knew it would come early! Meds been delivered by 1 on Wednesday then I start them Thursday morn. When's your af due dolly ? I'm sure you were about a week behind me. 

Tina11, I'm so scared to open that box!!!! Is there a guide with it ? I'm so sure I'm gonna end up overdosing myself! Lol
It may be stress delaying your af, have you spoken with Ali for advice ? I'm assuming you'd just have to wait until it shows then. Can you relax for a bit so you get af tomorrow then you can start on Thursday with me ?;-)))) you can tell me what to take and when then! 

Lawreann, how you getting on ? Hope your feeling ok. Fingers are crossed for you Hun.

xx


----------



## Lawreann

Hi all sorry for not replying much on here, I'm going crazier and crazier as these 2weeks go on all the questions I seem to have I can't find the answers to.

I am now 6dp 5dt been having lots of aches, pains and twinges still since et, today felt really nauseous and really bad heart burn. Also had, since this morning, old brown blood when I wipe (sorry) am really hoping its implantation bleeding. 
Saturday can't come quick enough I did do a opk test this morning which did have two lines on but it's not a positive hpt test. Trying to stay positive is sometimes very difficult and trying not to think about it is very hard. Only managed 4 hours sleep last night with the combined hot sweats and my mind doing over time.

Glad that you are all ready to go with the medicine I was also shocked at how many/much there was! Also every time I contact Ali he always asks do I need more!
It won't be long before you'll all be starting it so exciting I just wanted my af to come to start the trial- the only time I've ever wanted it to!!!

Xxx


----------



## wellsk

Lawrenann, everything you've just written if exactly the same as what I had at 6dp5dt, and I got a BFP at 5dp5dt.
I have cramping and brown spotting (but like you, only when you wipe), nausea and heartburn.
I also did OPKs and got light positives. Now I get stronger lines on test than control on OPKs and strong positive BFPs :)

So fingers crossed you'll get your BFP too! Don't feel too stressed, it all sounds normal and positive! :flower:

I'm now 8dp5dt, so looking forward to booking and having my 6 week scan! :)


----------



## Dollyandra

Exciting times wells and lawreann

Nadb I'm due to start about 27th hoping for early but you don't always get what you want!

Tina, when are you due to start, I thought you had to wait 3 cycles or is that someone else


----------



## Dollyandra

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/...-born-using-new-lower-risk-IVF-treatment.html

Don't know if any of you guys saw this article?


----------



## NadB

What a good read! Lets hope we can add a few more pregnancies to that number! X


----------



## Dollyandra

It's just been on the news too!


----------



## Serenyx

Thank you for the link - I do not know if they are still accepting people for the trials but I have emailed to ask for some more information :)

Congratulations to all of you who have had BFP's :flower:


----------



## NadB

Hi Serenyx, as of last week I'm sure they said they needed another 3-4. Don't hold me to that though. Good luck x


----------



## sj81

Hi Ladies

May i join u?

We have our apt with dr Carby at hammersmith on Thursday to see what its all about and if we can get accepted.

About us..
Me 32 DH 33.
We were ttc our son for 2yrs then referred 4 IVF but somehow naturally conceived and our ds is now 16 months.
Ds born Jan 2012.
April 2012 early m/c
July 2012 early m/c
March 2013 Ectopic pgcy, right tube removed. (previous relationship left ectopic tube removed) no tubes left.

Can u tell me what tests u all had?
How long it took u 2 start tx?
 
Just need a feel of the road ahead x

Thanks xx


----------



## Dollyandra

Welcome to the new folk. I understood they were still recruiting. 

In terms of tests, you have AMH tested, internal scan to look at ovaries/ uterus, ECG, blood work, HIV. Hep etc. I think some girls had an hsg but I had one about 6 months before. I think tests will depend on what you have been tested for recently. 

I've not met dr carby but Ali who you'll ha e to deal with is very nice. Good luck with getting accepted

Nadb, have you fully started af yet?


----------



## NadB

Yes.......woo hoo! Started yesterday so will start on day 3 (tomorrow). Got all my bits and bobs this morning! 
That was definaty cutting it fine!
Have to put alarms on my phone to remind me of everything to take. 

I'm super excited but at the same time super nervous! 
Told hubby he can inject me. Don't think he wants too but I want to make him feel involved. After all, they have the easy part! 

Just registered start of treatment and my scan is booked for Monday. 

Hurry up Dolly. I'm scared by myself!!!! Tina, any news your end ? 

X


----------



## NadB

Oh and welcome Sj81, good luck with the appointment and let us know how you get on x


----------



## NadB

Lawreann, how you getting on Hun ? X


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

Just want to say hi to all the newbies. I think they are still recruiting, so you guys should defo see if you are suitable. I think there will be others getting in touch after the media exposure yesterday. 

Nadb- I started my AF yesterday but I have to wait till next months. Don't worry hun if you are not sure if you are taking the right things call them up. Good luck with your injections, they really aren't that bad. It is nice for you and your hubby to do them together.

Dollyandra - yes you are right, I had to wait 3 bleeds, this is bleed 2. So I will be starting this time next month...hopefully. Good luck to you hun, hopefully you will start on time.

Afm- 1 month to go, which means there will be a few of you cycling with me next month hopefully. 

Good luck everyone!! Is there any one doing acupuncture?


----------



## Dollyandra

Sorry Nadb, I'll be as quick as I can! The injections really are fine, remember to drink lots of water.

Tina, not long to wait then really, exciting!

X


----------



## Serenyx

tina11 said:


> Just want to say hi to all the newbies. I think they are still recruiting, so you guys should defo see if you are suitable. I think there will be others getting in touch after the media exposure yesterday.

Thanks - I emailed them yesterday before reading the article :haha: I have since read it and noticed this part at the bottom:

"We then want to study it in the high risk group of patients to see if we can reduce the risk to that group."

So hopefully I will qualify for the high risk group as my NHS consultant said that due to my high AMH and polycystic ovaries I am at risk of developing OHSS which is why I would be very interested in this study :flower:



Dollyandra said:


> Welcome to the new folk. I understood they were still recruiting.
> 
> In terms of tests, you have AMH tested, internal scan to look at ovaries/ uterus, ECG, blood work, HIV. Hep etc. I think some girls had an hsg but I had one about 6 months before. I think tests will depend on what you have been tested for recently.

Oh that is good - I have already had all of those tests performed.

Can I ask how long it took for them to reply to your initial enquiries? Only I have emailed them from my Yahoo email and I know it sometimes gets filtered to spam :dohh:


----------



## Dollyandra

Hi sereny, I know Ali, who is the main person who responds to emails is currently in San Fran at a medical conference so there might be a delay, he usually is very quick at coming back

Re pcos and hi AMH, I'm sure there was someone on this thread which had the same and was told the next study wouldn't be too far off. If you scroll back from the start of the thread you may see it. Good luck


----------



## Lawreann

NadB said:


> Lawreann, how you getting on Hun ? X

It does sound so daunting when you start but it really isn't that bad with remembering all the medication, however now I am struggling with having to take pills 3 times a day and the pressaries twice a day all at different times!

I am ok still going crazy and can't wait for blood test results on Saturday. I have been testing since yesterday and have a bfp with cheap tests. Am going to do a clear blue digital one with the prediction of time of being pregnant later this evening. I just hope that it/they stick for the next 8-9 months.ill be happy when I know the betas, but then I bet I'll worry about the next step.

Lots of positive vibes to all those about to start and starting it really is a great trail and you are all well looked after. Xxxxxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Wow lawreann, that's great news. I know you won't relax until you have bubba in your arms but little step at a time!


----------



## sj81

Seren - When i called last wk there was only one apt available so i had 2 take it, its at 3pm 2moro and with it being just over a 2hr drive 4 us we r gonna be hitting main traffic but Jo said she had emailed 2 c if they were giving more apts and she said if i wanted 2 call Monday (just gone) 2 c if i could change it but i didnt bother so we can sorted so if i was u i call quickly, especially after the press have been all over the last few days x

Thank u 4 the welcome ladies x

I will probably have 2 have all the tests done as i dont have copies of them, i doubt i will need the HSG as ive read thats more 2 check 4 blocked tubes and i dont have them now so hopefully its just the simples one, I did mail Ali yesterday and he said i may be starting on my next cycle if Dr Carby wants certain tests as my next AF is due on June 30th so may not have time.

They do short protocol only dont they? No down reg just straight 2 stimms? What day of your cycles have u all started from? xx


----------



## sj81

Lawrean - Thats fab news hunny..huge congrats, will look out later 4 that digi post..xx


----------



## sj81

Oh one more question.. Sorry 4 bombarding u all with them..

Roughly how many times did u have 2 visit the hospital? x


----------



## Dollyandra

I'd had all the tests too, literally a few months before but still had to have a few done, think it is a tick boxing thing. Yes they only do short protocol. 

Can't help with the visiting hospital as I haven't started drugs yet


----------



## Lawreann

sj81 said:


> Oh one more question.. Sorry 4 bombarding u all with them..
> 
> Roughly how many times did u have 2 visit the hospital? x

Once I started treatment I visited for a scan on day 6, 8, 9 and 10 triggered evening of day 10 ec on day 12 and then on day 17 had et. A total of 4scans. Hope this helps.

Also I think you asked about the protocol they use its the short one so no down time. Just get straight into it with stimms, also I started gonal F on day 2 on my cycle. 

xxxx


----------



## Littleone258

Hi there, 

This is the first time i have ever posted on one of these sites although i have stalked them a lot during my 2ww . I have just made contact with Hammersmith and put myself forward for the trial, i am excited and nervous all at the same time. Keeping my fingers crossed that they are still taking people on but also a bit worried that i am slightly over the BMI criteria they set. I am now dieting like crazy to lose the few pounds needed to meet it. 

How have you ladies found it and has the success rate been good? 

x


----------



## NadB

Ha ha dolly! Make sure you do! 

Tina, you probably did already say that as it rings a bell now. your not too far behind though! 

All my tests were redone over the last week to ten days. They have done everything really quick. That includes the SA for my husband. Meds arrived today too so for me it's been super quick x


----------



## NadB

Hi littleone, and welcome!
Last Friday Ali said there was 3-4 places left so hopefully you can get on the trial. 
I know they are strict within their numbers though. My amh just made it. I was .4 over the minimum requirement. I wouldn't have been accepted if it was under 10! 
I know it's not fun to diet but it's so very worth it! I was a smoker and went cold turkey for this so I kinda know where your coming from. You can do it ;-)

X


Good luck x


----------



## Littleone258

Wow only 3-4 places thats not many at all..... scared I'll be too late now :-( 
Thanks for the info thats really helpful. 

Keep everything crossed for me. I had to email someone called Georgios.....


----------



## Dollyandra

Hi littleone, George is really nice too, he's from the ivf side of the research team. Fingers crossed you guys get accepted!


----------



## Littleone258

Thanks Dollyandra and NadB!!! I have emailed Ali too just for good measure ;-) 

xx


----------



## NadB

Yes George is really nice. That's who I see too along with Ali. Good luck x


----------



## sj81

Hi Littleone and Welcome, im a newbie 2, only joined yesterday, we have our apt at hammersmith 2moro with hopes we r accepted.

When do u find out if ur accepted? whats the process? I will stop with the questions after 2moro lol.

Im feeling very excited and nervous and just want 2moro over with so i know whats happening.

Littleone have u made an apt yet? x


----------



## Serenyx

Littleone258 said:


> I have just made contact with Hammersmith and put myself forward for the trial, i am excited and nervous all at the same time.
> x

Can I ask how you contacted them? I sent an email to the address in the link (it's a generic [email protected] one) but haven't had any reply. Did you email or phone? If you emailed can I ask what address you used? Thanks :)


----------



## Dollyandra

[email protected]

Try this email x


----------



## Lawreann

I did a digital one this morning which says 1-2 weeks!! Can't quite believe it- it doesn't sound real. xxx


----------



## Serenyx

Dollyandra said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Try this email x

Thank you x I have just checked my email and that is the one I used (was trying to remember it off the top of my head).

I have started to read through this thread from the beginning (it takes surprisingly long :lol: ) and I don't think I will qualify as my AMH is high and I have polycystic ovaries (not too badly, one is moderate, one only borderline) but from reading some of the earlier posts they won't take you if you have these issues, but they will consider you for the next trial, the high risk group. 

I have just seen someone mentioned that Ali is away at the moment, so I will wait patiently :) (sorry I normally check B&B on my phone which isn't the easiest!).

Congrats on your bfp Lawreann!!


----------



## Dollyandra

Lawreann that's awesome! So exciting, I want to be in your gang!

Let us know how you get on on Saturday with your beta x 

Sereny, I'm sure Ali will come back as soon as he can
X


----------



## NadB

Fantastic lawreann! Really pleased for you! 

So I have managed not to kill myself on day 1 of injections.... Infact I didn't even feel it! Although i did take it out and then realise it still had .5 left (thought it said 0!) so had to put back in! 
Maybe that inch of fat on my belly helped! Ha ha ha

I don't know why I was feeling so nervous!!!! 

X


----------



## Dollyandra

Well done Nadb! X


----------



## Lawreann

Am so pleased Nab I was surprised too once I did the first injection I was like is that all!


----------



## Dollyandra

Drugs arrived, now I just need af!


----------



## NadB

Woooooo Hoooooo! Excited for us all! X


----------



## Dollyandra

Wells, did you have your beta today?


----------



## Littleone258

Congrats Lawreann!! Exciting times for you all! I heard back from Georgios and am just making an appointment now - nervous now.... What do they do on the first appointment? Do they weigh you and measure your height? Do they take blood? Ladies please tell me all....


----------



## Dollyandra

Littleone, my first app was an internal scan and bloods to check AMH then once AMH was confirmed fine I had the app with Ali where they did ECG, weight height, blood pressure etc. I get the sense that AMH is a big one for them. I know that others had different things done on their first app though x


----------



## Dollyandra

Lawreann, hope all goes well with your beta today


----------



## Lawreann

Dollyandra said:


> Lawreann, hope all goes well with your beta today

Thanks.

Just had blood test done but will probably have to wait till tomorrow morning for the results as its the weekend:( 
I did another cb digital this morning and now have 2-3 weeks. Just hope that they continue to stick for the next 8+ months xx


----------



## Dollyandra

Lawreann said:


> Dollyandra said:
> 
> 
> Lawreann, hope all goes well with your beta today
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Just had blood test done but will probably have to wait till tomorrow morning for the results as its the weekend:(
> I did another cb digital this morning and now have 2-3 weeks. Just hope that they continue to stick for the next 8+ months xxClick to expand...

Annoying weekends! That's good your test has changed, hang on in there embies!


----------



## NadB

Ladies.... Feel like crap! Is this normal ? Haven't been sleeping to well the last few weeks but went to bed 9pm last night and slept most of the nighr. woke up feeling like absolute crap. Feel really weak! Hubby made me breakfast and a cuppa feel a little better just very tired and weak. Don't feel sick though, had a bit of a belly ache when got up at 7:30 to do my gonal. I tried to stop the coffee yesterday only had half a little cup so maybe its the caffeine withdrawals. Drinking lots of water. I'm eating normal although not a huge appetite. But I've read that's normal. 

Did anyone else feel crap ? 

Lawreann, it's all so exciting! Sending lots of superglue your way x


----------



## Dollyandra

Poor you Nadb, I hope you are feeling better now? Can't offer any help as I think the drugs I was on for the long protocol last time were different. Let us know how your scan goes tomorrow x


----------



## NadB

I am feeling 100% normal today! Probably just a bad day with too many hormones! 

So had scan this morning. Don't know if its good or bad but here's what the doc said. From memory, 

Left ovary 4 follicles biggest 11mm. 

Right ovary 17 follicles biggest 10mm. 

She said my left ovary isn't responding as well as my right but I have good numbers overall. 

Hope this is normalish..... Going to have a google now. 

Still no af dolly ? Hurry up! Ha ha ha ;-) x


----------



## NadB

Ali just emailed me to say that all is well with the results so far.... So I'm stepping away from google! Ha ha.... Well maybe just 10 minutes! X


----------



## Lawreann

Brilliant Nab. That sounds great so far glad you're having a better day today. 
I know how you feel yesterday I was emotional all day and got myself into a right state. I got a call at 8:30 yesterday am to say my hcg was 143 of course I was then googling for hours! Still cant believe it as i Am still bleeding,so am going back again tomorrow to check that my numbers are doubling as they should be-fingers crossed. xx


----------



## NadB

I gonna keep everything crossed for you and look forward to seeing your doubled numbers! 

We should of met up somewhere and had a coffee yesterday and just sat and cried for hours together!!!! X


----------



## Lawreann

Defiantly I think we would have made a good couple. I even said I'd like to sleep for 2 weeks! It's so emotionally draining. Sending big hugs to you and everyone one else xx


----------



## NadB

So just had call from hosp upping my gonal f dose to 162.5. Can't remember if anyone else's has been put up! Nurse that called was less than helpful when I asked her why! "Well you had your blood test done didn't you!" 

Anyways, start the other monster injection tonight. (The nurse had to call me back as forgot to tell me!) 

Such fun! X


----------



## Dollyandra

Lawreann, I hope you numbers double, are you having a lot of bleeding?

Nadb, good work on the follies, exciting stuff! I've started a bit of spotting so all being well I should start the drugs on Thursday, I hope anyway 

X


----------



## NadB

Oh goody dolly!!!! So you'd be exactly a week behind me. 
Do you know what's with the Tuesday rule ? Why do we start on the Thursday ? 

Not looking forward to that thing tonight. I suppose once I do it the first time it hopefully won't be as bad as I thought! 
Once I'm over them I've got the bum bullets to look forward too. Although you can use the front path too for them can't you ? Omg.... Tmi....ha ha ha! Has anyone used the front path instead of the back passage ? To be honest I don't think I could do the back passagr everyday. Kind of makes me shudder! 
Given the choice I think I'd take the front! 
Can't believe I'm saying this out loud (well writing it).... Ha ha ha ha. We are all going through the same and if I can't ask you lovely ladies then who the hell can I ask. Would be an interesting conversation with Ali! &#128523;

I said to dh that he may have to do the jabs and he thought I meant the bullets. Should of seen his face&#128518;..... Although if push came to shove (ha ha sorry for the pun) he would actually do it!


----------



## Dollyandra

NadB said:


> Oh goody dolly!!!! So you'd be exactly a week behind me.
> Do you know what's with the Tuesday rule ? Why do we start on the Thursday ?
> 
> Not looking forward to that thing tonight. I suppose once I do it the first time it hopefully won't be as bad as I thought!
> Once I'm over them I've got the bum bullets to look forward too. Although you can use the front path too for them can't you ? Omg.... Tmi....ha ha ha! Has anyone used the front path instead of the back passage ? To be honest I don't think I could do the back passagr everyday. Kind of makes me shudder!
> Given the choice I think I'd take the front!
> Can't believe I'm saying this out loud (well writing it).... Ha ha ha ha. We are all going through the same and if I can't ask you lovely ladies then who the hell can I ask. Would be an interesting conversation with Ali! &#128523;
> 
> 
> 
> I said to dh that he may have to do the jabs and he thought I meant the bullets. Should of seen his face&#128518;..... Although if push came to shove (ha ha sorry for the pun) he would actually do it!


Nadb, you are funny! Re bum bullets, I've only ever used rear entrance, apparently with the front you get loads of oily discharge throughout the day, gross.

The Tuesday rule is so that egg collection doesn't fall on a weekend, that's what i understood anyway x


----------



## NadB

Yeah thought it probably had something to do with the ec. 

Ha ha ha! Now I heard that happens in your bum too ???? Didnt someone say its rather explosive round the back ? good grief.... Decisions decisions! You are actually making me lol &#128541; X


----------



## Dollyandra

NadB said:


> Yeah thought it probably had something to do with the ec.
> 
> Ha ha ha! Now I heard that happens in your bum too ???? Didnt someone say its rather explosive round the back ? good grief.... Decisions decisions! You are actually making me lol &#128541; X

Honestly, I had no discharge from my bottom but, here's the gross bit, when you poo it's a bit white a frothy.........


----------



## tina11

Good evening ladies

Lawreane- hoping your numbers keep doubling hun.

Dollyandrea- good luck with the start of your treatment, its so exciting :0)

Nadb- mmm last time I had mine up the back passage, which really wasn't too bad. Hope your other injection went OK this evening. You can use a hot water bottle during g this stage. Its good for the follicles and generally its helpful in keeping your core warm. Im sitting with one now.

Has anyone got any other useful tips? I just like to feel like I'm doing something useful. Lol


----------



## NadB

Oh my..... This gets better! &#128541;

The 2nd injection actually hurt a bit. I was so nervous to do it. Was so sure I was doing it wrong. Then 10 mins after doing it I seemed to turn into the worst wife on the planet! My poor husband, I'm surprised he didn't file for divorce last night! Needless to say, 10 mins after I was crying my eyes out again! 

Get a grip girl!!!!!!

So tips.... Or should we say old wives tales...... 

A glass of pineapple a day. It apparently helps with the lining and assists implantation. 

Had to up my dose to 162.5 this morning and got another scan at 7am tomorrow. 

If anyone is driving to the hospital you can park on the road outside the hospital on the left for free as they have taken the parking machines away. Again! Just stick a note in your window saying no parking meter. Will save you loads on the car park. Just check though when you get there that they haven't replaced the machines yet. I'm only down the road so can always check if anyone needs me too before they come. 
X


----------



## Dollyandra

Oh joy, I don't need any assistance with being a bad wife! 
These hormones sound aggressive!
I haven't got any tips other than water I'm afraid, with successful cycle I just kept my fingers crossed and avoided booze. 
Nadb thanks for the parking heads up and good luck for tomorrow

Lawreann, when do you get your results?


----------



## Lawreann

I won't know till this afternoon but not feeling too hopeful as I'm bleeding a lot more now and in more pain. Ill let you know later.

Tips for 2nd injection I put an ice cube on first for a few minutes then it didn't seem anywhere near as bad.
Drink loads and loads of water.
xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Oh lawreann you poor thing, hang on in there, fingers crossed for this pm x


----------



## NadB

Stay positive lawreann. I know it's easy for me to say but don't think the worst just yet. I'm really hoping for you Hun x


----------



## Dollyandra

Good luck this morning Nadb


----------



## NadB

Any news Lawreann ? 

Afm.... Scan this morning showed a few more follicles. There is one out on front by himself and all the rest grouped a little further back. Think they may be upping my dose again to try to get the others to catch up! Will find out later when my bloods are back. 

At this rate Dolly, you may catch me up! Are you excited for tomorrow ? X


----------



## Dollyandra

Sounds good Nadb. I would be excited if my period would start properly, it's got until midday otherwise I'll have to wait. Just stupid spotting, I knew it would be late!


----------



## Lawreann

Hi all I'm afraid it was the news I expected my beta went down to 68 yesterday. Just got back from the hospital from scanning to check for eptopic and tubes, it seems I passed most of it last night got to for bloods back today and again on Friday just to check its all gone.
Good luck to all those just starting, it really is a fantastic opportunity. Sending lots of positives vibes to you all xxxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Oh lawreann, I'm so sorry. I know it doesn't help you but I was in your exact same position in April and it sucks. 
Sending you and your partner massive hugs. 
Xx


----------



## NadB

I'm so sorry Lawreann. I too have been in that position and I know what you are going through now isn't easy. Stay stong x


----------



## NadB

You still spotting dolly ? I think there may be a chance I'm more excited for you to start than you are! Ha ha ha x


----------



## tina11

Hi girlies

Lawreann- I am so so sorry about your news. Big hugs to you. Xx it is such a emotional rollercoaster and so unfair. But don't every give up on your dream xx

Dolly and nadb- good luck with your injections etc. 

Xxxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Finally properly have af so will be calling for first scan date this morning and start injections tomorrow.....woohoo!


----------



## Dollyandra

How you feeling Nadb?


----------



## tina11

Dollyandra- it is so exciting that you finally get to start. Good luck with your injections


----------



## NadB

At last! Feeling lonely all by myself!!! Are you feeling ok about it dolly ? I suppose your just glad you can finally get going!

Feeling a bit better now.... I'm still Godzilla at 9pm though. 

They upped my dose again to 175 now. I have a scan again 7am tomorrow so I'm hoping things have moved on a bit more. I reckon I will be a day 12 trigger anyway. 

Now you just need to fast forward 2 cycles Tina! God wouldn't it be great if we could. 


X


----------



## Dollyandra

Yeah feeling good thank you Nadb, should fly by a last time I did the long protocol. 

Good luck tomorrow morning hope they've grown more. 

Xx


----------



## Dollyandra

How did you get on Nadb?


----------



## NadB

Well they are still chilling a bit.... Good numbers tho apparently. Saw a different doc today. Couldn't really understand anything he was saying as his accent was so strong! So I'm not really any the wiser! He said they will probably up my dose again! 
That bit I did get!!!!

How was your first shot ? X


----------



## Dollyandra

Ok, well at least you have a lot they just need to grow a bit! Not long really until Kisspeptin night!

First shot was fine thanks, I like the gonal f as it's so easy to do.

I feel like I'm leaving people out, anyone else doing stuff at the moment that I've forgotton about? Tina, I know you are waiting.....


----------



## NadB

Good news.... No dose increase so I'm to stay at 175. I think Ali knew I was a bit concerned so he checked with dr carby and she is happy with my progress. He's a star! 

Now I have a day off, dd has inset day today and Monday and dh is off until Tuesday so away for the weekend to chill out! 

Hope you all are doing well and enjoy your weekends X


----------



## Dollyandra

Good news Nadb, have a great weekend!


----------



## 3wishes

Hi everyone haven't posted in a while but still been reading the posts. Really happy for those that have got on the trial and got pregnant and sorry to those that didn't work out for them don't give up though :hugs: 

I emailed Ali to see if he had any updates as I will be going for the high risk group this is what he said

Apologies for the delay,

We plan to start as soon as we have finished the current study which we expect to do so over the next couple of months.
Please do continue to keep in touch and I shall update you,

best wishes
ali


----------



## Dollyandra

That's good news, my friend has just enquired about the trial and Ali said they have been inundated since the press coverage so they must nearly have their quota of people

Fingers crossed it won't be long


----------



## wellsk

What was the press coverage Dolly?
Fingers crossed for you 3wishes! 

Hope everyone is okay and doing well :hugs:


----------



## Dollyandra

The team presented their findings so far at a conference in San Fran because of the live birth that resulted, so loads of people are now applying for the trial

How's things going with you wells?


----------



## wellsk

Ahh right! I assume that was quite recent?

Everything is going well over here! Had my first bout of morning sickness yesterday... And have my first scan on Thursday, so excited! I just hope that everything's okay.


----------



## Dollyandra

Yes it was week before last. 

Good luck with the scan, let us know how you get on, I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## Littleone258

Well I have good news but not the sort I expected. Although I have my appointment with Hammersmith to start the trial I have just found out I am pregnant :) on my last dose of clomid . I cannot believe it. However I just wanted to drop by and wish you all the best of luck with the trial and hope you all have happy healthy pregnancies xxx


----------



## wellsk

Amazing! Congrats Littleone! :)


----------



## Dollyandra

Congrats littleone and good luck x


----------



## Dollyandra

Nadb, do you have a scan today?


----------



## NadB

Hi dolly. Yes had one at 7:15! All looks good. Saw another doctor and he says its all going well and reckons I will be having trigger wed/thurs. I'm still on 175 gonal dose and had to get more cetrocide today as used my last one last night! 

My body is responding to the meds but slowly! 

I really think you will catch me up with me. Which would be great during the dreaded wait! 
Assuming I get that far!!!! 

When's your scan ? Tomorrow ? 

X


----------



## Dollyandra

Exciting Nadb! So how many days will you have stimmed for?

Yes, have first scan tomorrow at 7.30, don't think my 17 month old is going to like the drive down and back but never mind!


----------



## NadB

Oh I had scan at 7:15 tomorrow but nurse called to change it to Wednesday. Would of been great to meet you! The parking was still no working as parked there this morning. Just drive past hospital and its on the left opposite the prison bit. 

It will be 14 days on Wednesday. God it feels like forever. Hopefully ec will be Friday. Which would be handy as have day off! 

How's it going with you ? X


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks for the heads up, is it the on street parking or a car park opposite prison?

Oh that's a shame, yeah would have been good to put a face to a name. 

All good here thanks, bit of a swollen tummy but that could have been a little over indulgence at the weekend! Looking forward to seeing the follies are doing, I'm hopin I'll respond we'll like my last cycle but who knows!


----------



## NadB

Yes the on street parking. It's opposite the prison too. Don't drive in the car park just park outside. And it's only on the left hand side of the road. Hope that makes sense to you ? 

Hope it all goes well tomorrow. Fingers x for you. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## NadB

My belly was very swollen too. I put it down to the amount of water I was drinking. Then was constipated for a few days so looked 9 months preggers! 
Its gone down a bit now but was probably like it for about a week x


----------



## Dollyandra

Brill thanks Nadb x


----------



## Dollyandra

So, had the scan. Responding the same as last time so far, 7 on left and 16 on right but a lot of the 16 are very small and probably won't come to much. Two lead follicles are at 15 mm at the moment. Will see what the nurse has to say and when I'll be back in for next scan

Nadb, hope your scan tomorrow goes well


----------



## NadB

Sounds good dolly. So sounds as though you are on schedule. 

How was the journey ? 

It's very similar to me but I have about 20 left and only about 4 right. I have the one lead. I'm hoping the slackers have grown a bit more and caught up! 

Are you back for a scan Thursday ? 

I'm feeling a bit fed up to be honest! Didn't think I would be stimmimg this long. Been reading so many people triggering between 8-12 days and then I'm going to be on 14 tomorrow. It's all a bit physicaly and mentaly draining. 

And my nipples are like bullets and so sore. Constantly! 

So will just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings! Hopefully a trigger! 

X


----------



## Dollyandra

Hi,
Journey was ok, usually takes an hour but the a406 was a car park so was 15 mins late, journey back was fine though thanks

I bet you're fed up, it is annoying when you have a schedule in your head and it drags on, fingers crossed for tomorrow though!

I'm not sure on scan yet, they guy who scanned said somewthing about Friday but I would have thought Thursday as thought it was every other day but I guess I'll see what the nurse says later.

Hope you get through today without going mental, go to the shops and treat yourself to something, even if it's just a coffee and cake!

xx


----------



## NadB

Well Ali just emailed and said it looks as though I'm ready to trigger today or tomorrow. He asked if I had a scan today told him not until tomorrow so looks like it will be tomorrow for the trigger. 

Feel a bit relieved now! I think sometimes you just need that reassurance. The doctors I've seen don't really give much away. George was the only one that actually went into any detail. 

Only working half day today so once 1pm comes I'm going to plonk myself in front of the tv and watch some trashy programes! Got 4 hour till I have to pick dd up so may even squeeze in a little nap! 

X


----------



## Tasha

NadB said:


> Yes the on street parking. It's opposite the prison too. Don't drive in the car park just park outside. And it's only on the left hand side of the road. Hope that makes sense to you ?
> 
> Hope it all goes well tomorrow. Fingers x for you. Let us know how you get on x

I hope you don't mind me jumping in, I live right near Hammersmith and if you drive down the road between the prison and the hospital there is a car park behind the hospital. It is much easier to get a space in there. :flower:


----------



## NadB

Hi Tasha, 

I live near there too its just the parking machines on the street parking have been taken away again so you can park for free instead of using any of the other car parks. The amount of time we are spending at the hospital it starts to add up with all the costs of parking!


----------



## Tasha

That is fab then. Parking prices at hospitals are silly, I was at Epsom on Friday due to my recurrent miscarriages and it cost me £8 in parking. Like you said it all adds up.

Any way, good luck to you all. I really hope you get your sticky little beans from the trial x


----------



## NadB

Sorry for your miscarriages. Are you looking at going on the trial ? 

Most of us are there every other day for scans and blood and anything after 9 you have to pay. I try and get the 7am appointments so I can literally park on the yellow line outside the hospital. Less walking! Ha ha ha...... Or just lazy depending on what way you look at it! 

Hope it all works out for you x


----------



## Dollyandra

Great news Nadb!


----------



## Dollyandra

How's the relaxing going Nadb? 
I've had the call and have to go back for a scan tomorrow morning, I hope I don't have to go every day! 
Ali thinks I may trigger this weekend but will have to wait and see


----------



## NadB

Oh wow! See I said you'd catch up! So we have managed to narrow the gap to about 3 days! 

Are you going to stay the night ? I'm staying but have to leave at 6:30 so I'm back in time for dh to get to work then back again at 8:15 for the last lot of bloods. 

What time are you there tomorrow ? 
X


----------



## NadB

Just wondered if maybe you would trigger earlier if you have to go back the day after your previous scan....

When I saw the doc yesterday he said he'd maybe have me back in today as maybe ready for trigger. It just depended on the bloods. When they called yesterday they said to book for Wednesday instead. 

Lovely afternoon relaxing on the sofa watching the trashy afternoon movie on 5! Ha ha ha x


----------



## Dollyandra

Who knows, I guess we shall see tomorrow. We are there at 7.45, you?


----------



## NadB

I'm there at 7 tomorrow morn. I'm usually gone by about 7:15. Will you have your little one with you ? If so you will be easy to spot so if my appointment is running late I will be able to know who you are. Can say a quick hi before I have to go to work!


----------



## Dollyandra

Ah ok! Yes he'll be with me


----------



## NadB

How did it go Dollyandra ? 

I'm waiting for call but looks as though I will be triggering tonight.


----------



## tina11

Hi girls 

Wow lots going on. 

Little one congrats. That is amazing news!! Really happy for you. 

Nadb- good luck with your triggger, hopefully it will be tonight. I was stimming for about 15 day in my first cycle so don't worry. I know it gets frustrating and tiring.

Dollyandra- how ate you getting on? I really wished I was able to cycle with you both. 

Tasha - sorry to hear about you recurrent miscarriages. Are you taking part in the trial? 

AFM- AF is due on the 18th I think. So will start stunning after that. Can not wait.
I was really bloated last cycle to the point where my work clothes looked really tight and I looked pregnant.


----------



## Dollyandra

Hi Tina, exciting times, not long now 

Nadb, great news, finally got there!

Scan was ok this morning, follies have done what they should overnight but the lay who scanned me was concerned about my womb lining thickness, she said it shoul be a bit thicker by now, it is 5.8 and needs to be over 7. Ali said it should be fine as I still have quite a few days before ec. Will see what news the nurse brings this pm

Nadb, good luck this evening and let us know how you get on x


----------



## NadB

Hi ladies, 

What did the nurse have to say Dollyandra ? Like Ali said, you still have a few more days for the lining to thicken! Fingers crossed. 

Tina that's great! Not very long then. Bet you just dying to get on with it. 

Well I've just had my kisspeptin. Didn't hurt at all. When the guy put the drip in my arm for the blood I nearly passed out though. Felt like the needle went in one side of my arm and came out the other! I'm such a drama queen! Ha ha ha. 

Had a pretty crap day today to be honest. But I'm on the home run now so things are looking up. 
I've had a re read of this thread and to be fair a few people have compared to my progress. Yes Tina it is very frustrating sometimes. This is my first ivf so didn't and don't know what to expect. 

Nearly done though. Fingers crossed the last few weeks will be so worth it! 

X


----------



## NadB

After the day i have had, you have made me feel a lot better Tina. So glad this feeling is kind of normal. 

You and Dollyandra are stars! 

X


----------



## Dollyandra

How you feeling this morning Nadb, did you manage to get any sleep in the hospital?

So egg collection is Friday morning right?

Ali said oestrogen levels were fine and dr carby didn't see a problem at the moment so back in for a scan tomorrow morning. I guess there's no way I'll trigger tomorrow as that would mean ec on Sunday. We shall see what happens

So no more injections for you Nadb! Just bum bullets.......


----------



## tina11

Hi girls

You are both doing amazing. 

Nadb - we are lucky this is the short protocol. Otherwise it takes an extra 2-3 weeks with the long protocol. Don't worry just relax and stay positive. This will happen for all of us.

Dollyandra- how was your scan? Hopefully you will have etc on monday.

How many embryos are you having transferred? 1 or 2?

I am having 2 this time.

Xx


----------



## tina11

Ow yeah the bum bullets, Lol.

Nadb- you will have to put the pain killer in tomorrow before ec.
My hubby did my first one bless him. He used gloves lol.


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks Tina, I know so grateful it is a short protocol, I had long last time. 

Scan is tomorrow so fingers crossed I'll trigger this weekend as it will be easier with my son as my husband can look after him, these things don't always work out though. Will let you know tomorrow


----------



## Dollyandra

Sorry forgot to say. Will be having 2 put back if we get them.


----------



## NadB

Hi ladies. 

Last night went ok. Got about 3 mins sleep! I left at 6:30am and came back home so my hubby could go to work. Then went back for 8:15 blood test. Had to take my daughter in today. Told Alex that I said I was doing a trial for my asthma to her. Bless him. When we went back he went along with it and explained everything he was doing to her. She loved it! 

So yes tomorrow morning. I'm first on the list so have to be there at 7:10. Feeling very nervous. 

Gosh if this is what I'm like on the short I'd probably kill myself on the long one! 

I'm having two put back too. That's if I have two good enough! 

Definitely looking forward to the bum bullets.... Not! 
Ha ha ha! And if course there are those stunning stockings I get to wear too! 

Yes I hope we are a lucky bunch!!!! Fingers crossed for us all. 

X


----------



## Dollyandra

Oh blimey, I was hoping for a bit more sleep than that!

Ali is so nice, that's an early ec, hope all goes well for you. Let us know x


----------



## NadB

Yes should be having the ec at 8:30 apparently. 

The guy that was there last night was called Alex. And another one but can't remember his name. Ali was off. They are both working on the trial too. They all seem to be really nice. 

One of the walls is frosted glass and the light is left on outside at the nurses bit so it was really difficult to sleep. It's very hot in there too so bring light clothing. An iPad or something would probably keep you busy too! I seem to be a bit bunged up too as it was so stuffy in there. 
Never mind! It's only one night of my life....

So off for a bath then bed! Big day tomorrow. 

X


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks for the tips, good to know. 

Massive good luck tomorrow, thoughts will be with you x


----------



## tina11

Nadb- good luck with ec hun. Its not too bad. I was totally knocked out. And when I came around I was talking nonsense. 
Hope you have lots of healthy eggs

Xx


----------



## NadB

So ladies.... I'm devastated! 

Came round after ec to be told that I had already ovulated! Just spoke to Ali and he said they noticed a rise in my levels but it was only slight. 

BUT.... Doctor said that miraculously he managed to find one egg! He doesn't know how and said that it had only happened to him once before. 

I will find out later this afternoon if it has matured.... If not I'm out! 

I know it only takes one but when you only have one the odds can't be that great!

I literally cried from when I came round to now! I thought I heard the doctor say he only got one but hubby tried to convince me that I was still out of it. Waited an hour before the doctor came round and confirmed what I heard! 

So we will see what this afternoon brings. Will let you know either way. 

X


----------



## Dollyandra

Oh no, how on earth does that happen? I thought the cetrotide was supposed to block you ovulating? Did they explain how they could have missed it?

Fingers crossed the egg becomes an embryo, my thoughts are with you x


----------



## tina11

Ow I'm so sorry nadb I will pray that its mature and it becomes a little baby. 
If its mature they will transfer on day 2.


----------



## NadB

Hi ladies, thank you both. 

It probably has something to do with being on the cetrocide for a longer time. Apparently the longer you use it the less affective it gets!

Ali called this afternoon and asked me to go back for blood test as no one did it this morn. 

Whilst we were there we found out that the golden egg HAS matured! Now have to wait until tomorrow to see if it fertilises. 

Still in a bit of pain whilst walking and turning on the sofa but got some paracetamol so will pop some before bed. 

Ali advised to start taking the medication on the hope that it does fertilise. 

So we now wait until tomorrow. Will let you know. 
Hope your both doing ok too x


----------



## tina11

Nadb great news that it is mature. Hopefully it will fertilise!! 

Get an early night and some rest. 

Xx


----------



## wellsk

I'm sorry for such stress you've gone through Nadb, I'm really happy to hear that the one egg did mature though. Got everything crossed for you that it fertilises! :hugs:

There was a story in the newspaper of a woman who only had one egg fertilise (after only getting two eggs), and she had quads! So just because you've got one egg does definitely not mean you're out!


----------



## NadB

Thank you both! 

I am trying to stay positive! Bless my dh, he's been an angel today and he is so positive for the both of us. 

I'm in bed now, tried to keep myself awake all day so i get a decent nights sleep. 
I just hope I don't have to wait all day to find out. 

Thank you all again. It's amazing to have you guys to help me and give me advice x


----------



## wellsk

I don't think they'll keep you all day, they're usually quite prompt and phone late morning. Best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## Dollyandra

Nadb that's great news, fingers crossed for tomorrow. 

Wells, I see from your picture that your scan went well!


----------



## wellsk

Yes thanks Dolly!
Found one little one measuring 6 weeks with a heartbeat of 123bpm :cloud9:


----------



## NadB

Didn't fertilise ladies. I'm out. Thank you all again for you support and I really wish the best for all of you x


----------



## wellsk

I'm so sorry NadB :hugs: :(


----------



## tina11

I'm so sorry nadb.
Please don't ever give up your dream!

Xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

So sorry Nadb, you've been a great help to me. 
I wish you all the best for the future x


----------



## Hnfc

Sorry to hear that Nadb. Hope it's not the end of the road for you and you have more options. 

Hope it's going well dolly! 

I am just back from holiday and have my coordination appointment at 10am tomorrow. Then if AF comes on time should start injections at the weekend. Really excited but nervous as well as this is my first attempt at IVF. Here's to the next month! I'm sure i will go through all kinds of emotions. But hopefully it will all be worth it. Fingers crossed for everyone going through it at the moment.


----------



## Dollyandra

Good luck tomorrow hnfc, hope you had a fab holiday.

I'm in for a scan at 9.45 tomorrow so our paths may cross, I'll be the one with the screeching toddler. I'm hoping it's the final scan and I can trigger tomorrow night, not looking forward to the sleepness night in hospital though!

Fingers crossed for AF this weekend


----------



## wellsk

Staying in the hospital really isn't so bad! I actually slept surprisingly well :)


----------



## Dollyandra

Ah brill, thanks wells


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

Hnfc- good luck with your coordination appointment. I am due to start next week as long at AF arrives on time.

Dollyandra- hope your scan went OK

Wellsk-vglad everything is going well for you

Xx


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks Tina, exciting times for you

Scan went well thank you and I was in the hospital last for the kisspeptin and am having egg collection tomorrow morning. Scan showed 19 follicles so fingers crossed the kisspeptin does its thing and matures them so we can get some good eggs. 

Only time will tell!

Hnfc, hope your co ordination app went well


----------



## tina11

Good luck dollyandra. Fingers cross they are all mature and fertilise. 

Xx


----------



## Dollyandra

12 eggs retrieved, fingers crossed the kisspeptin matured them and that they fertilise!


----------



## Hnfc

Wow 12 eggs sounds promising!! 

I got my medication delivered yesterday! God there's so much of it! Now just a waiting game!! 

Let us know how you get on dolly. 

X


----------



## tina11

Dollyandra- that's a good number!! Hope your had good news today xx

Hnfc- I'm in the waiting game with you. I am due to start next week as long AF arrives on time xx


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks ladies, stupidly I was a little disappointed as got 17 on my last cycle but maybe these are better quality!

I had the call this morning and 9 fertilised which I was pleased with. Next call will be Saturday morning to see how they are doing. I'm really hoping for a 5 day transfer again as I have a wedding on Saturday which I would have to miss!

Hnfc, I know, there are so many drugs, I like how they are optimistic that you will need the full 12 week support!


----------



## tina11

Dollyandra that's amazing news. Last time I had 22 eggs 20 mature and only 10 fertilise. So your numbers are great. :0) 

Xx


----------



## slday

Hi ladies, I'm brand new here and having read all your wonderful and inspiring posts i thought I'd see if i could join you all :winkwink:

My husband and i have our first appointment with Dr Carby next Thursday 18th July after e-mailing Ali for the last few weeks. I'm super excited but probably more scared in case we do not get accepted onto the trial, after so many disappointments we'd promised ourselves a break however with such an amazing chance, we couldn't let it slip through our fingers without at least giving it a shot!

We have been TTC for 4 and half years, we were told we had unexplained infertility, however i was told in March i had endometriosis for which i was treated for in March through a lap. We had a successful IUI but miscarried at 7 weeks and then a successful IVF but miscarried at 5 weeks. Following this a frozen transfer that didn't work at all :nope: I'm praying like everyone we are given this chance as we cannot afford IVF. We have a long journey for the appointment, what should i expect at our first meeting? Are you given an indication then whether you may be accepted or do you have to wait a while? Any help thoughts would be so appreciated. Sending lots of good wishes to all who is going through it x


----------



## Dollyandra

Welcome slday!
Sorry to hear of your miscarriages, you're showing so much strength. 
Exciting you got your app, I didn't see dr carby, my first app was an internal scan and lots of blood tests, before they go any further they will want to know your AMH levels, you have to wait a week for those tesults. They told me my scan was fine for the trial at the time. Once my AMH levels were back I had screening app with Ali, basically a mini medical and that was it! I know it has differed from person to person apart from the AMH blood test. 
Good luck for Thursday and do let us know how you get on x


----------



## slday

Thank you so much for the info! Did you get your call this morning? How are your embryos doing? You must be so excited! Dr Carbys secretary has requested some info from my previous fertility clinic, i think it's to get the background on my current fertility status, my previous clinic have asked for £50 before they will release the info and the lady that sends it is away now untill after our appointment so it won't be ready in time for Dr Carby on Thursday - i'm hoping this won't go against us?? What's a good AMH number for the trial? I'm 34yrs old. God it's like the most important test of my life again  I will definitely let you know how the appointment goes.


----------



## Hnfc

Hi Ladies 

so AF arrived today meaning I start injections tomorrow luckily my husband is going to work normal time tomorrow so he can help with the first one a little nervous. 

Tina when are you due to start? 

Dolly how did your news go have any matured? so close now. bet your so excitied apart form the dreaded 2 week wait. 

slday Dr Carby is really nice she will talk to you about your history then she will get you to have a blood test and possible an scan. to see if your eligible. I think your AMH levels have to be between 10 and 40. hope it goes well let us know.


----------



## Dollyandra

Hi, yes got the call. We still had 8 going strong yesterday morning so going to 5 day transfer tomorrow. I'm hopin we have enough to have two in and to freeze some, fingers crossed 

Excellent news hnfc, the injections, especially gonal f are really fine x


----------



## wellsk

Fingers crossed for you dolly, you've got a fantastic amount of embryos to work with! Are you freezing any? How many are you having out back?
I only had 3 embryos, had 2 put back. And the last one wasn't good enough to freeze anyway.

Don't worry Hnfc, the injections are really easy... Just try to relax when you do it, I'm sure you'll have no problem :)

Welcome siday :)


----------



## Dollyandra

If we can we would like two put back and freeze two ideally. That's what we were lucky enough to have last time but I started with more eggs so we shall see

Slday, forgot to say, I'm also 34 and my AMH level was 18.6 so us old folk still have good levels!


----------



## wellsk

I don't think you'll have any problems with having two back, I was worried they'd say no to me, but they just warned us of the risk of multiples and got us to sign to say we understood :thumbup:

I'm only 22, but I have AMH levels of 16. :thumbup:


----------



## tina11

Hnfc- wow you are starting tomorrow, you must be very excited. My AF is due on Thursday so not too far behind you....that is if it arrives on time. 
As the others said the injections are really not too bad. You will be just fine. 

Dollyandra- that is fantastic news. Blast transfer!! :0) hopefully you will have some to freeze. 

Siday- welcome. I am sure you will be fine. Everyone is very nice at Hammersmith. 

Wellsk- how are you doing sweetie?


----------



## Hnfc

Yeah it's all go now! In so excited but don't want to get my hope up too much! I just want this month to go quickly did anyone suffer side effects From the injections? 

Wellsk how's it all going? how far gone are you now? Are you back at your local hospital now? 

Tina not long now then only 4/5 days! Fingers crossed for you it comes on time try not to think about it! 

Let us know slday how you get on my Amh level was something like 15/16 as well. 

X


----------



## wellsk

Thanks Tina, Hnfc :hugs:
I'm really well thanks. Had a scary time last week as I had a big loss of blood randomly. Rushed to hospital only to find everything was completely normal and baby was fine. The doctors thought it might be something to do with the other embryo leaving... So it might be something for everyone to bear in mind that might happen to them? :thumbup:
I have nausea pretty much everyday and cramping, but I don't mind... I'm just so so happy to finally be expecting! Hopefully it'll be the same for everyone else very soon! :)

Hnfc, yes, I was discharged from hammersmith after my 6 week scan, and I have my first midwife appointment in Coventry this week :)


----------



## tina11

Wellsk - I am soooo glad everything g is going well. It was defiantly work all those trips from coventry. 

Hnfc- yeah not long to go for me but my AF was 2 weeks late last month. So have no idea when it will decide to come this time. And I have booked time off work bases on the 18th. So I will be stuck if it comes too late.

Don't worry hopefully you should get in no problem. Where do you live? Xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Hello ladies, I thought I would join your thread I hope you dont mind! I have been taking to Ali on emails last week about the trial and he said to call today for an appointment they want to see me on 25th, what can I expect from the first appointment and how long did it take for you to find out you are accepted. My amh is 29 and I have had lots of tests already done as I was going to be an egg sharer but that fell through last minute..

After you are taken onto the programme is there a waiting list for treatment or is it pretty fast?

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Hnfc

hi I did it.... first day done I was a little worried but now I have done it its fine. didn't even hurt so I feel much more confident i'm sure I will have a wobble again when it comes to the second injection.... 

lamara.foster welcome to the group, once you have the appointment with dr carby she goes through all the initial requirements and looks at your background test results etc so it is handy if you take wit you any that you have had previously. if she feels that you are eligible for the trial then you will have to book in Ali (he can be available quickly I got mine the next day after I found out I was eligible) to have a small medical where he goes through the trial in more detail, he also does an ECG, BMI, and asks you medical history. After that then you can book in for a coordination appointment with the nurse which again they can do quickly. The drugs/injections then take 48 hrs to be delivered, you can normally start when your next AF arrives as you have to start on the second day. so it is really quick. I went to see Ali in June and I have just started I would have started injections last month but was on holiday so wasn't available for scans etc so had to delay it a month. 


wellsk - I bet every move and feeling gets you worried im sure if we are successful we will all be feeling the same its just natural after going through all this. 

tina - I know sods law it will be late, it always happens to me too im so surprised that for once mine was on time. 

dollyandra - how did it go today is it transfer day for you? how are you feeling? have you taken time off to relax or are you planning to just go about your normal routine? Wellsk what did you do? relax or carry on as normal you hear so many conflicting stories? 

hope everyone is well 
x


----------



## lamara.foster

Hey thanks for all the info, it sounds like they really push things fast there! Thats reassuring that they dont take months to contact you. I am so nervous that they will not take me on the trial just because I seem to have a problem at every clinic I go to. I am looking forward to the appointment. If Dr Carby doesnt think I am suitable would she tell me there and then or contact me later. I dont want it to be a wasted journey if you get what I mean. Is there anything you have to pay for? 

How are the injections? Do they make you feel ill or moody like a period? x


----------



## Hnfc

Hi, she should tell you then unless she asks for Blood test etc then you will have to wait for the results, they push people through as its a trail and its ending very soon as they've had so many people on it they said there's only a few spaces left When I went in June. So fingers crossed for you. They really do let you move quickly. I know some ladies have had to wait a few months to start there injections but that's because they have has differ t circumstances. And to let there bodies recover. 

The injections are fine I was a little worried about it and when I saw the needle this morning didn't know if I'd be able to do it but I just made myself and it didn't hurt at all I lied down and did it in my tummy below my belly button. I only started today so no side affects yet! 

X


----------



## lamara.foster

Well when I called up to make the appointment I was told I had been given the very last appointment so I guess that I will be in the hat they pick from so to speak or I will be the last on the list. I wish I had seen about this earlier than last week. 

I think I will be ok with the tummy injections but any other part of the body I doubt I will be able to do it happily haha. Well done on doing your first injection!

xx


----------



## wellsk

Completely Hnfc! I didn't realise how anxious I would be after getting a BFP, I'm really happy to be pregnant. But it's exceptionally nerve wracking!

Lamara; you'll need to pay for car parking (if going by car), which is like £2 an hour. In the future you'll need to stay overnight in a hotel, but they reimburse you for that at a later date.

They asked me to go away and have more tests done by my own GP (ie. another SA for DH) which in the end took 2 months before Dr Carby agreed for us to be apart of the trial. But once we had our second visit to talk through the trial in detail and sign the papers, I started the injections only 4 days later!

The injections are easy, although I found that I was sore by the end. The Cetrotide tends to sting/itch a little.

I did not find any side effects from the I injections at all :)


----------



## lamara.foster

Its not in the congestion zone is it? My husband had his SA done on 21st May so it is really recent I hope he doesnt need another one because its 8 weeks waiting here. Wow you did start fast after the second appt! I dont drive so i will be getting the train from salisbury to shepherds bush rail then a cab to the hospital if there are appts my husband cannot make otherwise we will be driving there. 

How long do you inject for? I think I may just stay in a local cheap hotel for a few days when they are scanning it will work out the same cost as me travelling no doubt. 

Glad you have no side effects from the injections that worries me as I get really bad PMS I tend to be like the witch herself when I am due my period lol. 
xx


----------



## wellsk

No, it's outside the congestion zone :)

I travelled from Coventry and didn't stay (aside from the night in hospital, which is optional, and the night before the EC, which they pay for). I took the train or the coach. It was exhausting but a lot cheaper.

I injected for about 12 days I think, but everything in my cycle went pretty standard and as expected :)


----------



## lamara.foster

I get exhausted looking at the journey planner, i have no idea how it will be travelling there in this heat. 

How many scans do you have whilst stimming? Why do I have to stay in a hotel if they let us use the hospital? 

How was EC I am scared about that I would rather General A rather than light sedation I would hate to be awake through something like that.

I just hope I get on the list and dont have a wasted journey to be told the trial is full and go home. That would break me after the recent clinic letting me down after 6 months. I emailled Ali and told him my appointment date as he asked. xxx


----------



## Hnfc

They let you stay in the hospital for the night of the trigger shot the kisspeptin as they want to test your bloods every hour to see how people respond to it! So that's the only night they let you stay in the hospital as they want it to back there reserch. 

You get scanned every other day from day 5 of the Gonel F I think so they can keep an eye on everything closely. That goes on for about a week. 

It will probably cost alot more staying in a hotel for that amount of time.


----------



## wellsk

You have scans every other day after about day 4 I think, and before your EC. Do I had like 4/5. As sometimes they ask you back the next day too. The scans are usually between 7.30am and 9.30am.

You have the option of staying in hospital and having blood tests every hour after the Kisspeptin trigger. Or you can have the Kisspeptin at 9pm and come back at like 7am.
Then they like you to be nearby for the EC as it's so early.

You are sedated for the EC, but you are fast asleep. I didn't feel anything at all and woke up back in the recovery room.


----------



## lamara.foster

Sounds like I will be late for a few morning appointments if my train is delayed :/ It will cost me 45 train and 20 taxi for every journey I make there so 65 a visit... would be cheaper to stay in a cheap hotel over the last few stimming days. I would rather go home though. 

I got an email back from Ali he said if the trial closes he will let me know (because I asked him to then I wont waste a journey) I hope I dont get a mail the day before my appointment saying it has closed. 

How soon after trigger do they do EC? Like is it worth going home after trigger or hotel? xxx


----------



## wellsk

It'd about 36 hours later. I would've preferred not having to go home, but I had work :dohh:


----------



## lamara.foster

Id prob go home as my husband would need to be there for EC anyway. Fingers crossed I am accepted. Ohh had enough of waiting already lol. xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Hi Lamara, good luck and I hope you get accepted on to the trial.

I had my transfer, 2 blasts put back, 3bb and 2cb, didn't have any to freeze, there are 4 morulas which they are waiting to see what happens with, they will call tomorrow morning to see if they have developed enough to freeze but not lookjing likely.

I know it's good to have two blasts put back but we were disappointed as we had much better results with our successful cycle 2 years ago. We just have to cross our fingers that one of these takes!!!

Well done hnfc, they really aren't bad at all, not long until your first scan........!

x


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi! Oh wow you put 2 back, I would love to put 2 back but I highly doubt the docs will agree with me as I have never had fertility treatment before.

Congrats on being PUPO with twins. Stickyness is sent your way!
xxx


----------



## wellsk

Lamara, you'll be able to have two put back :flower:
I'm 22 and never had any kind of fertility treatments and I had 2 blasts put back. But I'm only pregnant with one :)


----------



## wellsk

Dolly, great news! Congrats on being PUPO! Hopefully you won't need the others :)

I was really unlucky with my eggs, despite having 21 follicles, I only got 5 egg, 3 of which fertilised. One was very poor quality, one was 'okay', and the other 'slightly better'.


----------



## Dollyandra

Ah ok thanks Wells, do you remember what they graded them as?, we just have to stay positive and wait it out until the 26th, unless I bleed before of course!


----------



## lamara.foster

I hope they allow 2 it just doubles your chances in my opinion. 
I think I will be spending about 800 on travel lol I just realized my travel will be about 80 a trip because I only searched single fare not return. 

I hope they stretch it over a few months, or I will be stretching the credit card. xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

....I know Nadb has mentioned this before but if anyone is driving to clinic there are no machines on the parking on the road just outside the prison next to the hospital, so it's free and has saved us quite a few pennies!!!!! It's on the left hand side of the road if the hospital is on the right


----------



## Hnfc

Lamara.foster - yeah it's my first round as well and I'm 25 and slid already told me I can have two put back it i get two that is, they allow it its only NHS cycles that they won't allow it unless you are over a certain age. So yep if you get accepted you will have the option. 

Dolly - wow so it's now just a waiting game for you how do you feel now? Are you at home already? Will you be resting for the last couple of days! Are you going to wait the 2 weeks or will you be. Testing early? 

Yep I know all booked in 7am Friday morning. How many days where you from first injection to egg collection dolly? Was it 12 or over 12? I'm trying to get a rough idea of when I'll be so I can plan work around it! Haha' I know everyone's different but god to hear abou how many days people where on it for. To get. General idea. 

X


----------



## Dollyandra

Hi hnfc, I was home about an hour and a half later, no rest for me as I look after my toddler full time at the moment. 
I won't be testing early, I did that before and then it ended in a chemical so I got my fingers burnt!

I was 11 days from first jab to trigger so pretty average. Had a scan day 5, 6, 8 then 11. Hope that helps x


----------



## tina11

hi ladies

dollyandra- congrats you are in pupo with twins. sending you lots of sticky vibes. stay positive, you wont need any in the freezer.

hnfc - well done hun, the injections are really not too bad. i got a few night sweats but they really were not too bad. 

lamara.foster- fingers crossed you will get in. all sounds positive so far. i use to work in salisbury, it is a beautiful place. 
how come you didnt go head with treatment after 6 months? what did the clinic say?
As for ec i was knocked out, can not remember a thing.

wellsk- try and not worry. you are lucky. just think about how so many women have babies. we can too


xxxxxxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Thanks for the heads up on parking I will defo be looking for a free space. I will be thinking hard about putting two in I think I will take the advice of the doctors they know best I guess it depends whether they think I can cope with a twin pregnancy after all my operations. I have had nine abdominal surgeries some small some big.

What do the grades mean for blasts? That confuses me. xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Tina hi, Salisbury is nice I havent been here long my husbamd is in the army and got posted here in Feb so I havent been out much. I was at southampton egg sharing when they said to me that I am a cystic fibrosis carrier. So that means they cant share my eggs (well they could if they were to screen the male of the recepient and see that he wasnt a carrier too) they just dont do it. 

xxx


----------



## tina11

Lamara.foster ow so sorry to hear that. Do you qualify under NHS? 
I am keeping every thing crossed that you get accepted. 
When you spoke about the cost you mention taxi is that in London? If so maybe get the train?


----------



## lamara.foster

Nope I don't qualify. It will cost a lot on train fares. If the scan times were in afternoon it would be cheaper because train costs four times as much as the coach but the coaches are only about for afternoon appointments. Trains will get me to London for about half seven earliest. Xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Sorry to hear that lamara. 

Just had the call from the clinic and they said that none of the embryos were suitable for freezing, never mind. 
However they did say that from the initial grading to time of transfer the blastocysts had expanded further to become a 4bb and 3bc so I'm hoping that is a good sign. Fingers crossed x


----------



## lamara.foster

Sorry that there is none suitable to freeze. It seems that these cycles dont have many for freezing or dont fertilize much (on this thread) do you think that has anything to do with the Kisspeptin? 
What do those grades mean for you? xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

The embryologist said they still needed to find out more about the kisspeptin before she could comment. It still matured 11 of 12 eggs so it did its job in that regard. 

Those grades are good so we shall have up wait and see. You can look up the grading system on line


----------



## lamara.foster

It did do its job then that's very good it's great they have found something for people who are at risk of ohss I hear its a very horrible thing to go through. 

I'll google it :) hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## Dollyandra

Hnfc, how you getting on?


----------



## Hnfc

hi, 

everything's fine with me got my first scan on Friday morning the injections are fine I think its the thought of doing them that is worse than actually doing them. looking forward to seeing if its doing what its meant to be, 

how are you? what date can you test on? 29th? how are you feeling hope your staying positive. 

x


----------



## Dollyandra

Exciting, tomorrow morning, it goes really quickly from here as something is always happening. 

I'm fine thank you, I'm to go for blood test on 26th, I'm staying positive, it worked before so no reason it can't again, right?!? If we ignore the failed FET in between........


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

Hnfc- glad you are finding the injections OK. Good luck with your scan. Just make sure you are eating lots of protein and drinking lots of water.

Dollyandra- stay positive and relaxed. Are you working or have you taken time off? 

Afm- AF due today so am hoping it will come on time. Or don't mind as long as it comes within the next few days. 
Hnfc- that would mean I'm not too far behind you.


----------



## april0308

Hi everyone!

I have been in contact with Ali about making an appointment for this trial and have come across this forum, such great info about it all.

Ali told me to make an appointment next week, just wish it would hurry up!

I am 25 and my partner 31, we have been TTC for 3 years now. My partner has a child from a previous relationship and that is why we do not qualify for NHS IVF. 

I have been diagnosed with polycystic ovaries and had ovarian drilling along with endo treatment and dye test on my tubes. been on several cycles of clomid and became pregnant in Dec 12 but was ectopic.

I hope I get accepted onto this as I feel it could be our only chance. x


----------



## wellsk

Welcome April :)


----------



## april0308

Hi wellsk!

Congrats I see you are pregnant, was that with Kisspeptin?


----------



## wellsk

Thank you :)
Yes! It is indeed. I am very lucky :)
I'm 22 and my DH is 30. We have Male Factor Infertility and I have low AMH levels for my age. 

Hopefully you'll start soon and get your BFP too :)


----------



## april0308

I hope so, cant wait to get an appointment and fingers crossed get accepted.

how do you get notifications that someone has replied to the thread? Sorry im a newbie  x


----------



## wellsk

When you go to the User CP (which the button for is in the top right hand corner), it lists all the threads that you've written on and that people have answered afterwards :)


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi April I am a newbie too! I have my appt a week today. I have been told I have some cysts on my ovaries but my bloods are all ok as far as pcos goes so I havent been diagnosed. This trial is our last hope before self funding as we are not eligible for NHS funding. I bet youre nervous I am. I just dont want to turn up there to be told I am not accepted there and then. Have you had your AMH or other fertility tests done before? I am taking in all my results and my husbands so I can try to speed things up a little. Fingers crossed for us getting accepted. xx


----------



## april0308

Wow how exciting lamara! When did you phone up for it?

I have had tests to see if ovulating and my partner has had his sperm checked, but not sure on the AMH. All these technical terms keep getting thrown at me while im with consultant that I get so confused. I am sure I have had them, I called my hospital and have asked for all my results to be sent to me, so I will soon see if I have or havent! lol.

Yeah fingers crossed, look forward to hearing if you do.

After my quick skim of all the posts, i didnt note anyone not having been accepted, not sure what would deem you not suitable?! x


----------



## wellsk

I think a couple of people have been? But not many :shrug:

Sorry if I'm incorrect, but did I previously read that you have PCOS? It will likely mean that you are on the 'new' version of the trial (although I don't think it's any different). As they're ending one trial soon (where they omitted ladies with PCOS)
and starting a new trial, where I think it is exclusively for ladies with PCOS :)

I hope that makes sense!


----------



## lamara.foster

It would be great if you already have all of your results then you will just get started a bit faster :) 

I was emailling Ali last Thursday he said to call but they had no appointments so I had to call back Monday, they said I was the last appointment so I guess they set out appointments on a weekly basis.

I think I read through the whole conversation on this thread haha I was doing the same trying to see if and why they would turn people away and one lady had such a high AMH level they said she couldnt do this trial but she can do the next which is more suited to ladies with high risk of developing OHSS due to PCOS. 

I am a little worried because I have not had much luck at the past 2 clinics I have applied at for egg share I know its a totally different set of rules but I still feel as though I might get turned away...once bitten twice shy kind of thing. 


Did you speak with Ali about PCOS? He may be allocating you a place for the new trial xxx


----------



## april0308

That would make Ali's email to me make more sense, he said to leave it a week before calling as some clinical lists have not been created, so I suppose it is that I am for the new trial due to pcos.

I gave him a brief run down of all the procedures and meds I have been on etc.

I am sure Lamara this is your time! 3rd time lucky ;-) x


----------



## lamara.foster

Thats good I think it would make more sense to have you on the newer trial because thats the whole point of the Kisspeptin, to reduce the risk of OHSS in PCOS ladies. 

I hope its 3rd time lucky. 

You never know we could be doing this together but lets not jinx things :) xxx


----------



## april0308

Be good if we were, at least can give eachother support, along with all the others on here.

where abouts are you from? Looks as though it will be about a 2 hour journey to the hospital from where I am in sussex xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Yeah we won't feel alone that way :) 

Im from a village close to Salisbury, we are about 2 hours away in the car but I don't drive so when my husband cant come I will be getting the train (expensive!) and that will take around 3 hours. For me to coach (cheap!) it will take about 4-6 hours depending on stops and changes. The early appointments will have to be done via train but afternoons are good for coach :) 

I hope my husband can come to all appointments, it just makes it feel a little more of a better experience. xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Welcome April!


----------



## mrsm123

Hi ladies,,, hope you are all well. 
some of you's might remember me from earlier on in the thread, just popped in to let you all know i got a natural :bfp::bfp: on monday, really can't believe it as after we failed last month we had given up hope on ever conceiving. had a scan today and looks like i am just under 6 weeks as she could definately see something but got to go back in 2 weeks time for definate confirmation. keeping fingers crossed everything goes well x


----------



## wellsk

Oh mrsm! That's fantastic! :happydance:
Congratulations! So very happy for you :)


----------



## mrsm123

thanx very much, really can't get my head around it at the minute, these two weeks are going to drag,,, hope you ok x


----------



## Dollyandra

Mrsm that's fabulous news, bet you fell off your chair! 
Hope all goes well with the scan, keep us updated! X


----------



## lamara.foster

MrsM thats great! Congratulations. Hope you have a good scan to put your mind at ease. xx


----------



## 3wishes

Hi to the newbies. Congrats Mrsm. 
No new news from just just passing to say hi. Still waiting to find out when the next trial starts I've just sent Ali an email to see if there are any updates yet. 
This month is the only time in the last 2 years or so I have been more relaxed and less stressed about ttc think my holiday last month with the hubby did the trick and maybe all this lovely weather were having aswell
I let you guys know what Ali says


----------



## Dollyandra

3wishes hi! Hopefully it won't be long as surely they are coming to the end of this part of the trial. X


----------



## slday

hi ladies, thought i'd check in with an update. congrats mrs m on ur bfp, what a lovely suprisr! hello newbies, i'm quite new too 

i had my appt with dr carby yest, she was so lovely as u all said. she went through my background and seemed very positive, she explained the trial & sent me for a scan & blood test for my amh. she said it needed to be between 10 & 40 but she said if for some reason mine came back @ 9 she would still take me on the trial given that i'd had such a gud response to my previous ivf. my only worry wad the scan that showed two small cysts, one on each ovary due to my endo, however the lady scanning me didn't seem to concerned. i just hope it doesn't go against me! has anyone else had a couple of small cysts but still doing the trial?? xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi slday glad your first appt went well! Did you know you would be scanned or was it kind of just thrown on you lol I have my first appt on Thursday and haven't been told to expect a scan. I have got some cysts on my ovaries so I'm nervous about that. If you only have two small cysts you should be fine. What's the next step for you now? Xxx


----------



## slday

hi lamara, i had an idea there would be a scan & amh test from what the other ladies had told me. everything was done very quick and they are all so nice there. i have to now wait for my amh test results back which should be nxt week  dr carby said to e-mail ali on friday if i still hadn't heard anything, then all been well we will go back to sign forms, have a medical and were good to go  have u got endometriosis cysts or pcos? if you don't mind me asking ? let me know how ur appt goes xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Ill expect the scan then lol and Amh if they need a new one my last one was only done few months ago. I have cysts but not got pcos or endo so I guess it's poly cystic ovaries without the syndrome part. My hormones were all in the right place so it doesn't affect me fertility wise but I have no tubes that is why I need ivf. 
I hope your results come back great and fast :) xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Hnfc how did your scan go this morning?


----------



## Hnfc

Hi everyone, 

So I went for my scan today got follicles on both sides, the ones on the right are larger dont know how big they measured! Have been told to start the second injection tonight then back in for a scan on Monday morning. 

Tina - have you started your injections yet? 

Dolly - how are you feeling? Only 1 week to go. 


Holly


----------



## Dollyandra

Great news! You'll be done in no time. 

I'm feeling fine thank you, enjoying the weather. I have been feeling like I do a few days before af comes but I remember I felt like that with my successful cycle so I'm staying positive. It just has to work!!!


----------



## Dollyandra

......so, starting to spot red, really really hope it's not over 
Crossed fingers please!


----------



## april0308

Keep positive dollyandra! Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## lamara.foster

It could be implanting xx


----------



## Dollyandra

Could be, but back ache and light cramps too. Praying it doesn't get worse


----------



## wellsk

It could also be from the progesterone, as I had spotting pretty much until 5 weeks pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks guys, wells that's good to know


----------



## lamara.foster

If you had two blasts put back one may not stick it could be that both are getting comfy in there. Xx


----------



## Dollyandra

It's getting worse and the clinic are closed. It's that stringy stuff you get like af. Praying hard it stops 
Wells was yours anything like that or was it just when you wiped etc?


----------



## wellsk

No sorry :( 
I got a little on a pad, but it was just brown blood and tiny pieces of clots.
:hugs:


----------



## Dollyandra

Ah ok. I'm thinking game over but I guess I'll just wait until Monday to see what clinic advise. I assume they will just say to keep taking meds until test day


----------



## lamara.foster

How many days past transfer are you? Could you do a hpt or too early?


----------



## Dollyandra

Hi, 6dp5dt. Could test but may have been a chemical so no point, it's just like a period now. Boo hoo!


----------



## lamara.foster

Oh no I really hope one of them sticks at least. I'd do a test and see if it gets darker tomorrow x


----------



## tina11

Dollyandra- so sorry, but you don't know if its over yet so please try and stay positive. It could be one of the embryos leaving. I am not too sure about the details of this protocol but is it not too early for AF. 

Afm- AF has finally arrived today :0) so will start injections on Tue. I have never been so happy for it to arrive.


----------



## lamara.foster

Yay for af arriving today. I hope the next few weeks are very good for you :) xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Excellent news Tina, very exciting times for you!

I did long protocol last time too so I don't know about short but I did think it was way too early for AF, I don't know if relevant but my period wouldn't be due until way after test date on Friday anyway.

I've taken an extra progesterone supp yesterday and today as that what I was advised to do on my last frozen cycle when I had a chemical ( not that it stemmed the bleeding)
I've read that having af this early may mean my prog levels are too low but I don't know if that's true, too much google action!

I'm cramping and the bleed is def like af so I know it's game over, just want to confirm what the clinic want me to do.

I think I may test tomorrow first thing as if it's another chemical and I'm bleeding this early I might question my progesterone levels?? Who knows!

Surely if only one has taken it wouldn't cause lining to shed as the other one wouldn't have anything left??


----------



## Hnfc

Oh dolly I am sorry but don't give up!! You never know, try not to stress must be so hard! Hope you are ok. 

I have another scan tomorrow to see what's going on would have taken the evening injection for 3 days by tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed everything is working how it should! 

Tina- yay for AF! Good luck for Tuesday. It's nice once you've started that there always something to look forward to and see how things are going! 

X


----------



## tina11

Dollyandra- yeah do a test in the morning, but it might be too early for a bfp. speak to the clinic, but they will say continue until otd. 
i know its hard, 2ww is the hardest part even though you are not doing anything

lamara.foster- thanks, when is your appointment?


----------



## Dollyandra

I thought it could be too early, I jjust don't know..........


----------



## tina11

hun speak to the clinic and see what they say. 

dnt worry, have a glass of milk and get some rest.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

Dolly I really hope for the best for you. 

Tina. My appt is Thursday. Looking forward to it :) then again I'm not because just don't want to be turned away. 

Xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks guys x


----------



## lamara.foster

Dolly how are you today? Did the clinic help. Xx


----------



## Hnfc

Hi dolly how are you getting on? 

Just been for my scan and everything moving in the right direction, I've got to go back for another scan on Wednesday, I'm hoping for kisspeptin Thursday might meaning egg collection Saturday, but we'll see. 


X


----------



## tina11

hnfc- that is great news. I am in for my day 5 scan on sat :0) so might see you. when did you start your gonal? does not feel like long at all.

I think i am about 1 week behind you.


Dollyandra- hope you are ok. have you have spoken to the clinic?


I am on day one of af as i started after 12 yesterday. am a little worried as it is not as heavy as normal. mind you was similar last month


xx


----------



## 3wishes

Hey I've had an email of Ali and to those that are interested he said they are having a meeting end of this month with a pcos specialist and should start the next trials possibly in august. Wooohoooo lol 

Could someone give me a step by step guide of what happens on the trial


----------



## Dollyandra

Hnfc and Tina good luck!

I'm ok thanks, more bleeding and more clots and cramps (sorry for tmi). Clinic said to keep taking meds and test on Friday as planned. They agreed with me that I shouldn't get my hopes up. This reason I would have bled so early and the progesterone not keep af away is because neither embryo would have implanted. 
I'll keep you guys updatedx


----------



## april0308

That is great news 3wishes, i have polycystic ovaries and last week Ali told me to call Marion tomorrow to arrange an appointment.
Understand at the appointment there possibly would be a scan and bloods taken, but after that I am not sure. I can see many people have had lots of scans. Think this is going to be very tricky with my work, but will have to let work get funny with me about it as don't want to pass up an oppurtunity to be part of the trial.

Dollyandra - really sorry to hear your latest news, please do try and keep positive, alot easier saying it that doing it but do try. Thinking of you its a hard situation to be in, i've been in a similar situation xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Dolly - I am sorry to hear things are not looking up, still dont give up yet.

3Wishes - Its about time you got that email huh! Youve been waiting for a long time on here. 

April - Hiya, hows things going? 

AFM - I ovulated yesterday and since then my temp has been high I cant handle it in this heat! I am hoping I get accepted Thursday and get told I can start on my next cycle. No such luck ever happens for me lol. I can wish though. If not then I think I will probably get accepted onto the PCOS trial because I can see the only thing holding me back is the cysts on my ovaries. 

I have my appointment at Southampton at 10am tomorrow to find out the exact reasons that I didnt get accepted onto the Egg share scheme there after 6 months. Here is hopingits nothing serious.. sounds weird saying it but I just hope I am a Cystic Fibrosis carrier and nothing Genetically wrong. 

Hope everyone is doing well and Dolly I hope you are a miracle lady who gets a sticky xxx


----------



## wellsk

So sorry to hear of all the problems dolly :hugs:


----------



## april0308

Hi Lamara. Things are good with me. Anxiously waiting for 4th August to come as I'm due then and will find out if my last round of clomid has worked. If not hopefully when I call Marion tomorrow I will be able to arrange an appointment to see if I can get on the trial. When I last spoke with her she wasn't aware of a trial for pcos but told me to call again tomorrow when she is in. I think she just deals with appointments rather than knows what clinical trial it's for. 

Good luck for Thursday and look forward to hearing all about it xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Marion is dr carbys receptionist I believe. Handles appointments I'd doubt she would know much about the trial she must be a busy lady as it is. I hope clomid does its job this month for you so you don't have to worry about getting on the trial. It's nerve wracking. Thanks for the good luck wishes I need them :) good luck to you too xxx


----------



## tina11

Dollyandra- i am so sorry to hear that iy is not looking good for you. but miracles can happen. i pray you get a bfp

April- hopefully you get a bfp from your clomid. so yuo dnt even have to worry about the trial.
good luck with your appointment, i have booked time of work during part of the treatment this time. But last time i had to take time of last minute and they were not too impressed. 
where do you live? i live in london so its not too bad for me.

Lamara.foster- good luck for wednesday, you should not have any problems getting onto one of these trials so try not to think about it. omg i can not handle this heat at night. i love itotherwise but find it very difficult to sleep.

afm- day 1 of gonal- really excited. Hubby is away with work so doing it myself. i am quite use to it from the last cycle

xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Tina, hope all is well. I know you had to wait three cycles before you could start again but did that include the bleed from the bfn cycle? So bfn bleed, then two more and start with that cycle? Hope that makes sense!


----------



## april0308

Lamara - thank you, I hope so too but I really doubt it will, it is doing its job of making me ovulate, but just can never get the bfp. We'll see, at least now there is hope of possibly getting on the trial.

tina11 - thanks, good luck with your treatment. I live in East Sussex, so 2-3 hour journey up there depending if I drive or get train.

May I ask, if your first attempt at this ivf doesnt work, are you able to try another cycle, or is it just one try each?

thanks xx


----------



## tina11

Dollyandra- yes I had to wait 3 bleeds, which does include the the one straight after bfn. 
I had my first dose of final f today. Slight headache right now but nothing else. 

April - yes you have quite far to travel. You can have the scans early at 7.00 so may be able yo make it back...and avoid the traffic. Unfortunately I think they only allow one go each. 

Xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Tina I hope the injections are going well for you not long and you will be pupo and smiling. 

April if you're ovulating then you have a good chance of it working fingers tightly crossed for you. 

Dolly I hope you are alright. 

As for me I just came back from my old clinic. I got all my results. Turns out I don't carry cystic fibrosis but I have a greedy gene in my genetics. Number 13 in my genes stole part of number 15 and that puts me at a higher risk of miscarriage they said that prevents me being an egg donor. 
So other than that I'm a fit and healthy young woman he said nothing to worry about there. Xx


----------



## april0308

Thats good that you do not carry that Lamara, least you now know and that you are fine otherwise. Was that all found out through a blood test.

I have an appointment for the 1st Aug to speak with Dr Carby to discuss things was the last appoitment they could offer me and feel it is fate as that date last year was when I have my ovaries drilled so had to take it  xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Yeah I am just not happy that I cannot egg share because my AMH is so high and I cant afford a cycle of IVF myself I will be saving for a long time if I dont get on this trial. 

So you are directly a week behind me at the moment then. I cant wait until I get an answer from Dr Carby to know if I am accepted or not.. I just have to know what I am doing for the future I hate not being in control. 

xx


----------



## april0308

I hate it too, I am such a control freak! haha.

Just had a call from my hospital to say they have no record of my partners sperm results anymore! So annoyed!

Apparently I have never had my AMH levels checked either, is this something they will do at my initial appointment or subsequent appointments does anyone know? xx


----------



## wellsk

Yes April, they will check your AMH if you've not had it done before :thumbup:


----------



## lamara.foster

Your husbands doctor should have all the semen analysis results everything gets sent to your GP from hospital anyway. 

AMH is important to the trial and they will take bloods for it on the initial appointment it takes around a week to get the results back. xx


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks Tina, so in 3 months hopefully my savings won't be being flushed down the toilet! 
Tina, good luck with the jabs, you know what you're doing though 
Lamara, great news re not carrying

I'm still bleeding, not as heavy, yesterday was the worst, I'm surprised I've got any insides left! 
Can wait until Fridays blood test so we can draw a line under this cycle and move on. I stupidly keep thinking, what if......even though I've seen what's been coming out!
Anyway, then big booze fest this weekend


----------



## lamara.foster

Its not such great news, I have spoken to a lady she said its bad if anything worse than being a CF carrier. I am at very high risk of miscarriage 50% infact... balanced translocation it is called. 

Im so sorry about what youre going through Dollyandra it sounds awful, I am sat here thinking what if though so I am sure you must be thinking what if all the time. I still am keeping my hopes up for you xx


----------



## Dollyandra

Is there anything they can do to prevent the miscarriages?


----------



## lamara.foster

PGD I hear.. I find this all a little hard to believe. I will just do a normal round of IVF and see how things go. At least I know not to get my hopes up. xxx


----------



## Hnfc

Dolly I'm so sorry, hope your keeping well! 

I'm in for another scan tomorrow morning at 7 then Ali emailed saying I might've ready for kisspeptin tomorrow night so taking stud to work incase I have to stay over how was your night in hospital as I'll be going straight to work the next day! 

I'm hoping they'll leave me another day and I get to have kisspeptin Thursday night meaning collection Saturday morning as got meeting Friday that my work will be very annoyed if I call in sick for! It if I have to I have to! 

X


----------



## Dollyandra

Hnfc they try not to do egg collections on the weekend so don't hold your breath for the extra day.
Hospital stay was ok, I'm an uber light sleeper so woke up everytime they came in but from midnight its every two hours so I managed to get some sleep at least

I'm just finding it heard to understand why AF showed so early on, 5 days post transfer, really odd.


----------



## Hnfc

Hi 

I've been for my scan and all looking good got the kisspeptin tonight meaning egg collection Friday, do you know if they count the day of egg collection as day one? I'm just trying to work out when they will do transfer. 

If they don't then it will wait her be Monday or wenesday if they do sunday or Tuesday, I'm just trying to sort work out! Nightmare! 

Thanks 
Holly


----------



## tina11

Hnfc- day one is the day after ec. That is good news hun. Hopefully you can work something out with work. 
How many days have you been on gonal ? 

Dollyandra- I too don't understand if its AF why it can early. But these hormones are powerful things. I am still praying that you get your bfp. 

Afm- day two of atoms. Been OK, slight headaches, but apart from that I'm OK xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Hnfc - You are sooo close now! heres hoping you get your BFP soon.

Dollyandra I hope youre feeling better now and hope the bleeding is tailing off. When is OTD? sending BFP vibes your way! 

Tina - What are Atoms? If you get headaches etc on the drugs can you take pain relief while stimming? Do you know what method they use for Egg collection here? I am sure someone said light sedation but they slept the whole time, I cant remember though. xx


----------



## tina11

Lamara- sorry it was meant stims not atoms. You can take paracetamol but not ibuprofen. But I am not taking anything. Of you drink lots of water its not that bad. 

Xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Lol I was wondering if atoms were like slang for stims lol. I see so plenty of water. Thanks xx


----------



## Dollyandra

Exciting hnfc!!!

Bleeding is a lot lighter today and going brown so I think finally all the lining has gone, I'm hoping I don't get another bleed after I come off the meds but we shall see. 

I too am hoping for a bfp but I'm 99.9% sure it won't be. Just trying to decide whether to cycle with the hammersmith again (only place I have so far) or switch clinic for our final attempt. Any advice there?


----------



## lamara.foster

Glad the bleeding has almost stopped. If you decide to change clinic I hear that the lister clinic is good with good success rates. :) I hope you dont need that though and you get the BFP you deserve xx


----------



## lamara.foster

As many of you already know, I am going to the clinic tomorrow afternoon, I just got an email saying the ivf clinic os on the left of the hospital, is it in the hospital or a separate building? xxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks lamara. 

The building is seperate to the left, it's the wolfson clinic


----------



## tina11

Dollyandra- if my trial is not successful I will move to argc. They have amazing results but it is so expensive. Lister is very good too. I had a failed cycle with hammersmith already so would not stay. 

Hopefully non of us will have to go anywhere as we will get our bfps.

Lamara.foster- all the best for your appointment tomorrow. You will be fine. They are very nice there

Have a lovely evening ladies xx


----------



## Hnfc

Hi I started the injections last Monday morning meaning this is day 10, so it's gone quickly, but I think they are doing egg collection Friday as dolly said they don't like doing it on the weekends. 

I'm just waiting outside the hospital now for Ali. Bet the room is boiling hot! Got work stuff to do to keep me entertained tonight. Already feeling tired as was up from 5 this morning so hopefully will sleep well. 

I'm not to sure what method they use for egg collection sorry lamara.foster. I'm just going with the flow of things! 

Been told I've got to be here for 7am Friday and not allowed to eat anything from 12.00 midnight the night before.


----------



## april0308

Hnfc - hope your stay went ok last night and manage to get some sleep 

Lamara - good luck today, look forward to hearing about it, now means its just a week away for me! Eek. xx


----------



## slday

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well.....? I e-mailed Ali today to check in on my blood test results but no reply as yet.....i'm so nervous :-( just want to know if we can start the trial  The wait is killing me, i keep preparing myself for bad news! 

Lamara - how did your appt go today? April0308 - is it a week untill your appt with Dr Carby? HNFC - you must be so excited now your nearly there  xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi.
My appointment didnt go great, Dr Carby said my genetic problem may stop me being accepted. My ovaries are fine my uterus is fine she done another AMH the scan was good my cyst has completely gone. I forgot my karyotype and I thought I left it at home but it was in the car so i dropped it off before I left so I guess she will review and base her ultimate decision on that really. I just hope it doesnt hold me back because this is my last option. Dr Carby is a lovely Dr she was very honest which was great because every other doctor I have seen has been not so honest until the last min. I am not holding my hopes high but my marriage literally rests on this because my husband said if we dont have a baby it will tear us apart and he will resent me... selfish statement to make isnt it! That was last night but I am hoping he is just stressed out, god knows I am and I would do and say crazy things to get out of this situation. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

Does anyone know when or how I will hear back from them regarding decision? Is it after my AMH is back? I would imagine I will hear sooner if she doesnt want me on the trial due to my genetic screening problem. 

Dollyandra I hope you are ok, I still have my fingers crossed for you. 

HNFC I hope EC goes well!!! 

I wonder how my AMH wil have changed in 2 months.. it was 29 so it will be interesting to see the change... 

Slday I hope you hear from ALI soon 

April I hope the next week passes fast for you! Waiting is the worst part...constant thinking. 


xxx


----------



## april0308

Slday - yes next week will be my first appointment with Dr Carby  looking forward to it now and counting down days. 

Lamara - fingers are crossed for you! I really hope you get accepted. I cannot get over what your husband has said and don't blame yourself, there is nothing you could have done to prevent having these problems. We all have something that none of us want and is preventing us from the one thing we all deserve most which is being a mother. Big hugs to you and I hope he will support you through these tough days of waiting to hear. All us girls are here to support you. xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Thanks April, keep those fingers crossed for me :) I am going to really be upset if I dont get accepted but I guess I will know soon enough. 

I will however be an extremely happy woman if they do accept me and give me the chance, just one shot. 

You will be fine at your appointment :) Dr Carby really is lovely, the man that scanned me is lovely too, he even pointed out everything on the screen to me. My husband must have had a lesson in sexual health during that scan lol. 

I cant get over what my husband said either. I guess he just sees it as my problem, its his way of dealing with it I suppose. 

xxx


----------



## slday

Thanks Lamara, 

i'm sorry your appointment didn't go as well as you'd hoped but there is still a chance, Dr Carby still hasn't said no yet so still hang on in there! 

I too cannot believe what your husband has said to you, this is a time when you need his support not blame. Don't ever blame yourself, like April said we all have something than none of us asked for but we are doing our best and i know that any child born to any of us would be so loved and cherished. No-one can understand what it's like to be a women who so desperately wants to be a mom, it's like there is a piece of you missing. We all understand though and are here to support each other in any way we can. I really hope you get some good news from Dr Carby xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Thanks for the Kind words, my Dr said she is confident that we can get NHS funding but given my circumstances Dr Carby said there is no chance that we will get funding so I am really confused. I cannot afford a cycle it is soo expensive! The cost of living is too much to be able to save all that money up, everytime I save a good amount of money a massive bill comes through the door or an emergency pops up. Its just my bad luck I think. Of course we would all love our babies, they would be the most wanted babies on the ward that day I can tell you that. We would know how precious they are. I will let you all know as soon as I know what happens. xxxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Lamara you poor thing, your husband needs a good hiding if you ask me! I hope an apology is going to come your way soon. 
I'm ok thanks, having more cramps today which is annoying but not as bad a before. I did a urine test this morning which was of course negative so I'll do my blood yet tomorrow for the hormone check so they can close me off from the study and then move on to out next cycle. I'm hoping to have a debrief from dr carby but I don't know if they do that on the trial. I hope so as would like some feedback. 
A huge good luck to you all, I hope you all get accepted and get your BFPs. I'll no doubt check in from time to time. Thank you so much for your support x


----------



## lamara.foster

I won't get an apology soon, I would love him to care a bit more and be more understanding.

Im sorry to hear you had a bfn I hope you are not too down :( I feel awful for you. What will your next step be? xxx


----------



## tina11

Lamara- really hope you get in hun. 
So sorry about what your husband said, I'm sure he didn't mean it. Its a very stressful time for both partners. People respond differently. However he should never have said it and needs to make up for it!!

Siday i could not put it any better-We would be the most loving mums and so grateful to have a child of our own.

Dollyandra- good luck with your test tomorrow. Praying you get your bfp. 

April- good luck for next week hun

Siday where are you up to?

Hnfc - wow egg collection tomorrow, good luck hun.


----------



## lamara.foster

How is everyone doing today? Dolly I hope today is a better result than yesterday. Xxx


----------



## slday

tina - i'm still to hear off ali with my blood test results. i e-mailed him yesterday but no response so i've e-mailed again this morning as dr carby said tod i should hear about results but ali hasn't replied to tha either! i'm getting worried now that i won't hear anything. my period starts nxt wk aswell so was hoping to get accepted today and get things started :-( xx


----------



## lamara.foster

I emailled ali last night and got a response so the results must not be back yet or he would have emailled you surely. I hope you hear back today xxx


----------



## Hnfc

Hi 

lamara.foster the blood results take a week to come back so you won't hear for a while yet. 

I've had egg collection and got 13 eggs collected can't wait to find out tomorrow how many have fertilised. I was in a bit of pain first of all bit had a paracetomal drip and now at home! Just relaxing for the day now.

Tina how are the injections going when's your first scan?


----------



## Dollyandra

That's great news hnfc, good number of eggs. 
X


----------



## slday

wow 13 eggs hnfc that's fab news! Take it easy now  

Lamara - i still haven't had a reply :-( Can't really e-mail again now as that's two in two days - he'll have me for stalking! Lol! I'm hoping it is because the results aren't back but every other time i've e-mailed he's always replied back to me :-( Not sure when to e-mail again or what to do next?? I hope i hear either way otherwise i'll just be hanging on. Any advice ladies? xx


----------



## lamara.foster

What date was your blood drawn? I was told it takes around a week by dr carby. I hope you get your results soon and accepted fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## slday

it was taken thurs 18th & got sent off the nxt day so a week ago yesterday :-( x


----------



## lamara.foster

Oh u would think the results would have been back now. Maybe the lab have been slow responding. Did your scan go well when you had it? I am already wanting my results so I can imagine you're feeling anxious waiting. Xx


----------



## Hnfc

Hi I just got the phone call so out of 13 that where collected, 12 where suitable, 10 fertilised they said they will call me on Monday to tell me if transfer is Monday afternoon or Wednesday. 

So again just waiting but so happy that 10 fertilised a good result!. 

Holly


----------



## tina11

Hi holly 

Congrats on you 10 embries!!! That is an amazing number. Hopefully you I'll go to blast :0)

Afm- had my day 5 scan today. I have about 5-6 follicles on each ovary. Have to go back on Monday. 
Am starting cetritide today, cnt remember how to inject and make it up. Any tips ladies xx

Siday - hopefully you here from Ali on Monday. It took a while for my results to come too. So don't worry.


----------



## wellsk

To take the Cetrotide. Simply screw the first needle into the syringe filled with fluid. And jab it into the rubber top of the little bottle of powder. Shake it up until the fluid is clear and suck it back up into the the syringe. 
Exchange the needle for the little one and inject as you would the gonal :thumbup:

Brilliant number of embies holly, are you going to freeze any?


----------



## tina11

Thanks wellsk- hope everything is going well with the pregnancy. 

Hopefully I will be you in a few months 

Xx


----------



## wellsk

Thank you.
Fingers crossed for you tina! :flower:


----------



## tina11

Where did you inject cetrotide? In the stomach?


----------



## wellsk

Yes, I injected into my stomach for both the gonal and Cetrotide. :thumbup:


----------



## Hnfc

Hi Tina,

Make sure you use the bigger needle for mixing up and the smaller one for injecting! In your purple bag or in the packet there should be instructions. I did it in my stomach! It was a bit ichy afterwards and would sometimes come up with a red lump but wasnt too bad! 

Yes hopefully if there are some that are frizz able I think we will as we could use them for a next cycle instead of waiting on the waiting list for nhs funding if we need it! 

Just want tomorrow to pass now so I know how many have made it!.


----------



## tina11

Thanks girls for the advise :0)

I did it!! The needle was quite long wasn't it? Did you insert it I fully at 90 degrees? Also only 8 boxes so do we only have to do that for 8 days? 

Hnfc-try not to worry, they will be fine. You have 10 that is an amazing number. I think they charge 850 to freeze. 
Are you having 2 embries put back? 

Xx


----------



## Hnfc

Yes having two put back defenatly, I know it's a great number just can't wait for that phone call on Monday, yeah it is something like that but then if I end up having to pay for another cycle it is £1100 instead of £4500 so I think it's worth it and much more manageable I know that's without the drugs but still would be alot cheaper. 

I only got that many boxes as well I messed two up as dropped one and my OH squirted loads out when trying to get the air bubble out the only and last time he helped haha!! 

I only had to do the evening one Friday through to Tuesday so only 5 days then on the 6th shot I had trigger shot!


----------



## slday

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to let you all know i'm not been accepted onto the trial :-( I'm absolutely devestated and just want to give up on everything now. Ali said last night

"Your AMH was 27 pmol/l which is fine for the study, however your ultrasound scan had evidence of endometriosis in both ovaries and difficult access. I understand the IVF doctors would usually recommend a long protocol to more fully suppress your endometriosis rather than the short protocol used in the current study.
Therefore unfortunately you are not eligible for the current study,
however wish you the very best of luck with this in future,

Can't believe it's all over - Dr Carby seemed so positive at the meeting, she knew about my endo too so would have expected a few end cysts and there were only two! I haven't even been advised about the next trial :-( It's ran true to course though - bad news all the way, always has been and always will be :-( Hope all you ladies do really well and get your BFP's soon. Thanks for your support xx


----------



## wellsk

I'm very sorry to hear that siday! :hugs:


----------



## tina11

Siday I am very sorry hun. Its not over you should never give up on what your want. 

You can see if the NHS will fund you? And save up? 

Don't let this bring you down 

Xx


----------



## lamara.foster

I'm so sorry slday I really am. I hope you don't give up. There are other options what about egg sharing? Your Amh is definitely high enough for that. Xxx


----------



## april0308

I am so sorry to hear that slday! I hope the NHS will fund you and you get your bfp very soon! 

Have you had any news yet Lamara? xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi April no news yet I'm afraid. I can't wait to find out though I just worry about my karyotyping I hope it's not going to hold me back. Only a few days for you bet you're getting tired of waiting too. Xxx


----------



## april0308

Fingers crossed it wont hold you back hun.

I've been ok about the waiting, just happy to be able to have the initial appointment. Worried now tho as I previously was treated for endo when I had my ovaries drilled, so hope it hasnt returned. xx


----------



## lamara.foster

I got an email I've not been accepted. Xx


----------



## april0308

Oh no I am so sorry to hear that hun! Big hugs. What are your options now? xx


----------



## lamara.foster

None. I'm out. I don't have thousands of pounds savings its ridiculous the amount it costs. Xxx


----------



## april0308

I am so sorry to hear that. Did you see in the papers recently the story of the "miracle new breakthrough IVF" costing £170. It has been trialled in Belguim and they hope to bring it here, if it meets regulations. Lets hope they bring it here as it will help so many couples. xx


----------



## tina11

Lamara- I'm so sorry sweetie. Make sure you try with the NHS. Go and see them asap as its a bit of a wait, but not too long. How long have you been TTC? The minimum is 3 years. I had one go through NHS but unfortunately it didn't work.

Also you can try naturally too you never know. 

April wow £170 ivf, sounds amazing I will Google it. When's your appointment?


----------



## april0308

Yeah it was in the papers a few weeks back, here is a copy:-

The cost of IVF can be cut dramatically from thousands of pounds to around £170 to start a "new era" in IVF, fertility doctors from Belgium claim.

Twelve children have been born through the technique, which replaces expensive medical equipment with "kitchen cupboard" ingredients. 

Data, presented at fertility conference in London, suggests the success rate is similar to conventional IVF.

Experts said there was big potential to open up IVF to the developing world.

Cut price Fertility treatment is expensive. In the UK, it costs around £5,000 per cycle.

High levels of the gas carbon dioxide are needed when growing embryos in an IVF clinic in order to control the acidity levels. This is maintained using carbon dioxide incubators, medical grade gas and air purification.

Instead, the team at the Genk Institute for Fertility Technology mixed inexpensive citric acid and bicarbonate of soda to produce carbon dioxide.

Lead researcher Prof Willem Ombelet said: "We succeeded with an almost Alka-Selzer like technique. Our first results suggest it is at least as good as normal IVF and we now have 12 healthy babies born." 

The results, presented to the European Society of Human Reproduction and Embryology conference, showed a pregnancy rate of 30% - approximately the same as IVF.

The researchers believe the cost of IVF can be cut to just 10-15% of services in Western countries.

'Not for everyone'

The technique cannot completely replace conventional IVF. 

It would not help men with severe infertility who require more advanced treatment in which the sperm is injected into the egg, known intra-cytoplasmic sperm injection. 

However, Prof Ombelet told the BBC the aim was to bring fertility treatment to the rest of the world.

"If you don't have a child in Africa, or also South America or Asia, it's a disaster. It's a disaster from an economic point of view, a psychological point of view. They throw you out of the family. You need to help them and nobody helps them."

Even in rich, Western, countries many couples are still unable to afford IVF and the studies are attracting interest. 

"We've got demand from the US already."

Geeta Nargund, at St George's Hospital, London, is planning to introduce the techniques to the UK: "We have an obligation to bring down the cost of IVF, otherwise we'll have a situation where only the affluent can afford it."

Stuart Lavery, the director of IVF at Hammersmith Hospital in London, said the study had the potential to have a big impact globally.

"This isn't just about low cost IVF in west London, this is all about can you bring IVF to countries which have unsophisticated medical services where infertility has an incredibly low profile.

"They've show that using a very cheap, very simple technique that you can culture embryos and you can do IVF.

"The weakness of the study is they've done it in a big lab in Belgium, so they need go out and do the same study in Africa now. But if this is real potentially you're talking about bringing IVF to corners of the world where there is no IVF. This is enormous, the potential implications for this could be quite amazing."

The researchers anticipate starting out in Ghana, Uganda or Cape Town.

Lets hope it is brought over here soon! xx


----------



## april0308

Tina11 - my appointment is this Thurs at 3.30pm  I really am not that hopeful about it now tho. xx


----------



## tina11

Thanks April that is really interesting!!

April - fingers crossed for you hun hope you get in hun. What is you background? Have you tried NHS?


----------



## slday

Tina and April - thanks, unfortunately we've had our NHS funded treatment, the IUI ended in miscarriage at 7 weeks and we are only given one cycle of IVF which also ended in miscarriage, even more frustating having had a 5AA blast put back! We thought that was the winner! A subsequent frozen cycle just didn't work at all. I was on quite a low when i came across the trial so it kind of gave me something to hope for again, i think that's why i have been so upset at not been accepted, you also think "this must be the one"! So for us it's save, save, save but i'm 35 in October and we haven't got anywhere near enough for IVF, the only thing we could maybe afford is IVF with egg sharing as i believe at B'ham womens it comes down to about £700. 

Have an appt tomorrow to just have a chat - my mind is so confused as i think should i deal with the fact that my endo is back first??? I keep hearing about ovarian drilling aswell which i've not heard off so might ask for a referral to a gyno again aswell!

Lamara - so sorry you've had bad news - did they explain why? xx

Great news about the newspaper article - i saw it too and i'm going to an eye on all the clincs to see who hopefully starts it - they'll be inundated with bookings!! It's good that we all keep sharing as the more info we all find out the more we can help each other!


----------



## wellsk

So sorry to hear that Lamara :hugs:
Do you have the option of egg sharing like slday spoke about?

I hope both you and slday find ways to have your forever babies someday soon! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## april0308

Tina - my background - I'm 26 been ttc for 3 years. Had my ovaries drilled last August after being told I had poly cystic ovaries. They did a dye test and also treated some endo that they found. Since then been on clomid which has regulated my periods and made me ovulate. I feel pregnant in December but it was ectopic, the pregnancy was removed but managed to keep my tube. I've now been told I can no longer take the medication as have had my limit and IVF is my next option. Cannot be funded tho as my partner already has a child, so this now brings me to the trial. If I cannot get on this then it's time to start saving. I wasn't aware of the egg sharing, so may look into that next. xx


----------



## Hnfc

Hi 

sorry to hear everyone who has not been accepted must be hard, I hope you are able to find a way to get past this hurdle. Such a horrible thing for us to have to pay all that money to get one thing that we all deserve! 

Tina- how are things going? Have you had kisspeptin injection yet? 

I'm having 5 day transfer tomorrow, after my call on Saturday saying 10 had fertilised on Monday when they called 7 where still going strong with the possibility of the other 3 catching up she said. So will go in tomorrow and see which ones have made it to 5 days. 

We are hoping to freeze some I know it's between £800 and £850 to freeze them with 1 yrs storage does anyone know how much per yr it is after that, 

Thanks 
Holly


----------



## tina11

Hnfc- I am on day 8 stims today. I will be having kisspeptin tomorrow or on Saturday depending on tomorrows scan. Wow blast transfer tomorrow- good luck hun. Also hopefully you will have lots of frosties.

April- poor you hun. Why can't you keep taking meds if they are helping you ovulate? So good that they managed to save your tube. You still have a change to conceive naturally. Hopefully you will get onto the trial and you can begin your Ivf journey :0)

Siday I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. :0( hopefully you are able to egg share. Yes definitely try and be referred to see the specialist to get that sorted. 
Please try and stay positive xx

Lamara - how are you sweetheart?


----------



## SuzieBelle

Just wanted to say hello to you all. I've been a bit of a hoverer on here since hearing about the trial but I've got my first appointment with Dr. Carby tomorrow so I hope you don't mind me jumping in! I'm very nervous and excited that this could be our chance so don't know how well I'll sleep tonight! I know they are almost full now so hope I can just squeeze in... 

Looking forward to getting to know you and congrats to all who have already got their BFPs x


----------



## wellsk

Welcome suzie :)


----------



## april0308

Hi Suzie! My appointment is tomorrow too!  

How long have you been ttc? Do you have poly cystic ovaries? x


----------



## Hnfc

Good luck fir your appointments tomorrow ladies, 

I've had transfer 2 little embryos put back, so am finally POPU!! Hehe feels great to say, 

Anyone got any tips for the 2 week wait I am currently lying on the sofa and planning to take it easy for the next two days then get back to normal! Any suggestions what to do what not to do would be much appreciated, :thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## wellsk

Congrats on being PUPO Hnfc! :happydance:
I didn't do anything in particular, went back to work and carried on as usual. I don't think I did anything different.

When are you going to test?


----------



## Hnfc

I'm not to sure don't know I've got to go in on the 11th August so a week Sunday, did you test early? Not sure of I should or not?


----------



## wellsk

Yes, I got my BFP 5dp5dt :thumbup:


----------



## Sajam

Hello ladies,

I discovered this forum today, I'm 31, have a daughter 12 from a previous relationship, when I was 21, it was discovered That i had two pelvic mass growths and resulted in me losing both tubes...after meeting my partner 9 years ago and now married we've been turned down by nhs as I have a child already, tried for egg sharing however my fertility was to low for that particular clinic, got depression 2 years ago as we were never going to afford it, I come across this kisspeptin trial, I fitted the criteria and after the short period of injections, scans, bloods, and trigger, I ended up with 5 fertilised and by d5 2 blastocysts, one of which was transferred yesterday. 

Started getting little cramps this evening, hoping its a good sign, looking forward to blood test day to find out the results. (If I can wait that long :) ) 

Seen some really great posts on here, congrats to every successful results so far. It's quite a roller coaster.


----------



## Hnfc

Welcome sajam so your i the same position as me then, do you go in for your blood tests on the 10th it's so exciting! I think cramps are normal (not that I've done this before) bout sounds like they could be implanting. 

Wow did you I probably will test early I'm not very good at waiting! Could there be the possibility of a chemical even though we had a different trigger shot as I've read it's the normal trigger shot that confuses the test ?


----------



## Sajam

Hnfc said:


> Welcome sajam so your i the same position as me then, do you go in for your blood tests on the 10th it's so exciting! I think cramps are normal (not that I've done this before) bout sounds like they could be implanting.
> 
> Wow did you I probably will test early I'm not very good at waiting! Could there be the possibility of a chemical even though we had a different trigger shot as I've read it's the normal trigger shot that confuses the test ?

Hiya 

Yes pregnancy blood test on the 10th also. :). But I know il have done a pregnacy test before then hehe. How you feeling? I had the kisspeptin trigger shot. All going so fast.


----------



## Hnfc

Hi,

feeling fine, I know I probably will test early, we all had kisspeptin I was just wondering if that did the same as the other trigger shot when having a normal cycle i have read that if you have the normal trigger shot you can get a false reading due to it putting hcg in your blood stream I just didn't know if as we are on kisspeptin that wouldn't happen so it doesn't matter if we test early? 

Thanks 
Holly


----------



## Sajam

Hi

I'm not a 100% sure, they advise around 8-9 as HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 

However I think il prob do mine day 7, 8 and 9. I'm now day 2 and driving myself crazy, getting twinges and felt so dizzy and tingly this morning. 

Best of luck anyhow. :) 

Stacey


----------



## SuzieBelle

Congrats on being PUPO sajam and hnfc! Wishing you both sticky beans :)

My appointment was today and Dr. Carby was really lovely. Hopefully we will be eligible for the trial and I have had a blood test today to test my AMH levels and an internal scan. Should find out next week if I've been accepted it not....

How was your appointment april?


----------



## april0308

Hi Suzie. It went ok, Dr Carby was lovely but just a case of waiting to see what the results come back with. As I have pcos if I am suitable I won't be able to go on current trial i will have to wait for the next one. 

Do you have any cysts? 

Fingers crossed we all get good feedback and can get accepted. xx


----------



## Hnfc

I know I'm the same day two today every little feeling you think what's happening I felt dizzy yesterday, but I just put it down to the heat. Its so hard this waiting I'm trying to keep busy with nice things to do! But find it hard! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SuzieBelle

Hi April, I don't have PCOS so really hoping to make it in time for the current study as I wouldn't be eligible for the next one. Fingers crossed for us both! 

Sajam and hnfc, I hope you both have a lovely, relaxing weekend!


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies 

Hope you are all ok!!

April and suziebell- hopefully you will both be suitable for the trial. 

Suziebell- if you are you will be starting soon, so not too much waiting around. :)

April - I think they will be starting the other study soon, as when i signed up they said this one was coming to an end soon.....so you shouldn't have long to wait!!

Hnfc and samjam- how are you finding 2ww. Hope you are relaxing and enjoying being in pupo. When is otd?

Afm- I had my day 11 scan and have been booked in for ec on Monday. Having my trigger shot tomorrow evening. 
Did you all stay over? I'm alil scared as I am a light sleeper. 

Xxx


----------



## tina11

wellsk - how are you getting on hun? are you working now or you taking time off?
hopefully you are keeping welll and eating healthy.

xxx


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

I was just looking through all my drugs given to me by the clinic. When do I take the progynova? Is it after embryo transfer? 

Thanks in advance ladies xx


----------



## Hnfc

Hi Tina, 

You take them 3 times a day from the night of egg collection right up till 12 weeks pregnant they are your oestrogen tablets. 

I've had to have a nap this afternoon and had to take paracetomal got a constant ache on across my stomach! Not feeling great! Fingers crossed its nothing!


----------



## wellsk

I'm doing well thank you Tina :flower:
I have my next scan on the 14th, I'll be 12+1. But we've been using a fetal Doppler the past couple of weeks and been hearing the heartbeat just fine at around 180BPM :)

I'm still not working, but it's no big deal as DH's income is enough for us. 

As Hnfc said, you take the progynova and the cyclogest after EC until 12 weeks. Cannot wait to stop taking it! 

Hope everyone's doing well too :hugs:


----------



## tina11

Thank you wells and hnfc for the advise ")

I had the kisspeptin injection today and have egg collection on Monday. They didn't need me to stay over tonight. 

Hope you ladies are all ok, and having a good evening.

Xx


----------



## wellsk

Good luck for Monday! :)


----------



## Hnfc

Good luck for Monday, make sure you have got time to rest afterwards I was in pain when I woke up! Was gone by the end of the day but had the day resting. 

Wellsk did you get any stomach aches during 2ww? I had to lye down all afternoon yesterday and I had a constant ache across my stomachs started about 11 in the morning and didn't finish till I went to sleep been fine today though. Wondered if it was normal! In 3dp5dt can't wait to test getting impatient already might do a sneaky one on Monday! 

X


----------



## wellsk

I don't really remember Hnfc! I think I did get some cramps and I constantly had brown spotting and feeling generally unwell I think.

Hope this helps! :)


----------



## Mud5

Hi ladies 
I started reading the thread a while ago (it took a long time!) and thought I'd catch up right to the end before I posted. 
Congratulations to all those with bfp's and big hugs to those who have not. Good luck to all those currently in the study.

A little about me...
Me and the OH (i'm not very good with some of the abbreviations. I understand most but i struggle with dh, ds, pupo I will add any as i think of them lol) we've been ttc for 4 years with 'unexplained' infertility. I haven't had any cycles of ivf before.
I had my appointment with Dr Carby just over a week ago, AMH levels were fine and I have my appointment with Ali to sign forms etc tomorrow afternoon. Feeling a huge mixture of emotions all at once so trying to tell myself to take one day at a time at the moment. I still don't think it has properly sunk in! Hopefully there will be one of you going through it at the same time as me. 
x


----------



## tina11

thanks guys!!

hnfc- hope you are ok now 

will let you know how i get on 


xx


----------



## wellsk

Welcome mud! :flower:
You're in a similar position to me, I'd never had a IVF cycle either. I was very nervous, but it's not half as scary as I thought :)

Best of luck for you appointment with Ali, he's lovely :)


----------



## Mud5

thanks wellsk
he is really good at responding to emails so quickly i'm impressed so far! it will be nice to put a face to the name. 
congratulations on your bfp I hope i will too one day.
I will update after tomorrows appointment 
x


----------



## Hnfc

Welcome mud I'm not sure what they all mean but I know pupo is pregnant untill proven otherwise! 

Tina- I'm currently 4dp5dt 5 days tomorrow! God I really want to test tomorrow my husband thinks I should wait till Thursday just incase I get a negative! I know I should but so impatient! I feel fine after my day of pains friday nothing since fingers crosed it was just them getting very cosy! Might do one Wednesday meet in the middle I will be 7dp5dt then! Good luck for egg collection tomorrow hope it goes well and you get lots of lovely eggs!! :thumbup:

One week till blood test! Hope this week goes quickly!


----------



## Mud5

ooh i like that! x


----------



## tina11

Mud5- welcome my dear. Yes Ali is really lovely, you will really like him. So does that mean you have been accepted? If so that is amazing news. 
This is Ivf 2 for me and as wellsk said its not too bad. The worst bit was when I got my bfn, but I am glad to have this opportunity. 

Afm- had my ec today, and managed to get 11 eggs of which 9 were mature. So now waiting for tomorrow to see how many fertilised. 

Hnfc- I think wed is good to test hun. Am praying you get your bfp .


----------



## wellsk

Great news Tina! Awesome amount! :)
Are you going to freeze any?


----------



## tina11

Yes if we have any to freeze we will do :0)

Did you? How many eggs did you get? And what day transfer did you do? 

Thanks hun xx


----------



## wellsk

No I didn't have any to freeze :nope:
I guess we couldn't have known as we'd never done IVF before. I stimmed really well, etc.
But when I had EC done, I only had 5 eggs and only 3 fertilised. I had 2 put back, and the other was really bad quality. 


I had my transfer done at day 5 though. They originally tried at day 3, but for some strange reason I was having bleeding :shrug:

So bit of a rollercoaster, but worked out in the end! :)


----------



## Mud5

Great news about your eggs Tina!
Well I had appointment with Ali and the co-ordination nurse too in the end. As i'm expecting af in the next few days they are trying to get the drugs to me to start this week! Can't really believe this is happening i think i feel more stressed than happy as its all happened so quickly! I now have to read all the stuff and try and feel ready in a matter of hours!!! aaaahhh! I'm scared about the injections. The first one I should be ok with as its like an epipen but the second one I'm not looking forward too. I'm totally all over the place at the moment! any advice would be greatly appreciated! Do we have to diet differently? anything extra i should eat/drink/take? I'll prob post loads more questions when i can think straight! 
x


----------



## wellsk

My cycle was exactly the same as yours mud, I had my appointment with Ali on the Monday and started my AF on the Wednesday. The first day of injections was the day I was taught how to do the injections.

Don't be frightened of the injections. Both are really easy! They tell you how to do them, and as long as you try to relax yourself before hand they really do not hurt. I always did mine into my stomach as it was easy.

I kept my diet the same as previous. Which was healthy, low caffeine. And just take your standard pre-natals :)


----------



## tina11

hi ladies


mud
as wellsk said i didnt change things too much but a balanced diet with lots of protein. also drink lots of water during treatment.

I have been drinking milk but there is also information saying not to so up to you. 
argc (advise 1 litre a day) - they have amazing success rates so i just followed it- although i didnt manage that much.

AFM- 7/9 fertilised :happydance::happydance: so am happy. will have to wait till thursday to hear when transfer is


----------



## Hnfc

Hi ladies, 

Mud that's great news welcome on board! 

Tina yay would you like 3 day or 5 day transfer I had 5 day transfer on day 3 still had 9 going strong by day 5 had two clear embryos that where better than the rest then none suitable for freezing good luck with your little eggs they'll be out of boarding school soon and back where they belong! (One of my friends said his to me! Lol) 

I took a test this morning at 6dp5dt :bfn: cried all the way to work! I know this doesn't mean it hasn't worked as there's lots of people who don't get :bfp: till later on still its the first time I've felt really down and lost hope! Wish I hadn't tested now! Fingers crossed it will still work! Any thoughts?


----------



## wellsk

Awesome news Tina :) hopefully one (or two!) of those embies will be your future LO! :)
Like Hnfc said, they tend to see if 2 of the embryos really show to be the better ones, and if they are then they'll usually do transfer at day 3, but if they're all progressing well, they'll wait till day 5. 

I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN Hnfc, but you're definitely not out yet! :hugs:
Fingers crossed its just that your HCG is a slow riser!


----------



## Dollyandra

Hello ladies, I was just having a spare moment so thought I'd catch up. 
Tina, great number of embryos for you to work with!
Hnfc, way to early to lose hope, 6dp5dt is very early, fingers crossed for you guys

Good luck to others who are just about to start, it will fly by!


----------



## tina11

hnfc- hun stay positive it is early days yet. praying you get your bfp. you still have 5 days till otd right?

wellsk and hnfc- i will like a day 5 transfer if possible, however last time we had a perfect blast but it failed to implant :cry:
hopefully this time will be different. i will have 2 put back.

Dollyandra- how are you hun? i hope you are ok now, i know how hard it is to get a bfn big :hugs::hugs: to you. have missed you on here.

xxxx


----------



## Dollyandra

Thanks Tina, I'm ok thank you. Have review app with dr carby on Friday, have scaped myself up and am looking forward to the next cycle. 
I really hope it works out for you this time, I'll be looking out x


----------



## syma

Hello to all of you ladies going threw this amazing opportunity). I have just had my first appointment with Dr carby on 1st August. I am so nervous that I will not get on the trial. Fingers crossed for my answer tomorrow. A bit about myself, I'm 29yrs I've had blocked fallopian tubes for 6yrs now and can't get funded threw NHS as I have a previous child. My partner of 7yrs is gutted that we can't have a child together and myself.


----------



## tina11

Hi syma

Try not to worry, I am sure you will get in!! When are they getting back to you? 

keep us informed. The good thing is if you get accepted you can start quite soon. 

Xx


----------



## syma

Hi Tina, Ali just got back to me and said my AMH is 47.2/pmol which he said was fine. Although probably more consistent with pco, so he said he will check with dc Carby and let me know. I'm gutted that I might have to wait for the next trial. And he said he will arrange for a screening visit for me whatever that means. I feel left unsure. Is there anyone else getting results about being on the trial?


----------



## wellsk

Welcome syma, try not to stress about your AMH levels, even if they are consistent with PCOS; the trial (as far as I'm aware) if due to start very soon. So you won't have to wait too long :)

Plus compared to some of the waiting times on the NHS, it's no time at all :thumbup:

Where about's are you from?


----------



## april0308

Hi syma. I also went on 1st August and await my results. Did u email Ali? 

If I'm lucky ill b on the next trial as have pco. Hopefully it shouldn't be that long till it starts, but will be quicker than saving up for private IVF, which is taking me ages. xx


----------



## syma

Thanks wellsk, 

I live in South London, so not to far. 
The new trial I hope is round the corner. I've waited years so I can wait a month or so lol.

Congratulations with your pregnancy there's no better feeling. 
I will keep you posted. X


----------



## wellsk

Ahh, that's great! Not too far at all then :)
Once the trial starts, you'll start really quickly, they really don't mess around! :)

Thank you :) I am one of the very lucky ones!


----------



## syma

Hi April, yes I emailed him @7am he replied @ 10.19am. Let me know how it goes good luck hun. 

You never know with all these exciting stories it could be us soon. X


----------



## syma

Wellsk, all in all how long did it take for you to get pregnant. After starting the study


----------



## april0308

Will do I have just sent him an email. Fingers crossed I get accepted also. 

Hope it will be Hun, I'm sure we are all due some good news for a change x


----------



## wellsk

Ali is always super fast at replying, he's a really lovely guy :)

Syma;
I got accepted onto the trial on the 11th May, signed all the consent forms on the 13th May.
Started AF on the 21st May, started Gonal F 150mg 23rd May, started Cetrotide and scans on 27th May.
2nd June had Kisspeptin Trigger
4th June- EC
9th June 2 blasts tranferred at day 5.
14th June- First faint BFP at 5dp5dt
16th June- Definite BFP 7dt5dt

Hope that makes sense? So started cycle on 21st May, got BFP 14th June... So just 24 days.


----------



## syma

April I hope so. Fingers crossed for you. 

Waw Wellsk it didn't take long.


----------



## syma

Has anyone spoke to dc Carby, over the phone?


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

Syma and april I really do hope you both get accepted. They are vert nice and I think about 50 ladies have now had the kisspeptin trigger. So they have fine tunned the dose etc

Wellsk- it is so nice thar you revisit us here. Thank you
Is there any advise you can give me hun?


Afm- I am having et on saturday (day 5). Will have 2 put back. There was a lady on here who was pregnant with twins right?


----------



## wellsk

I always hope that you don't all mind me staying round? I obviously don't want to hurt anyone's feeling and I want to be able to celebrate when you all get your BFPs! :)

Tina; After the ET, I literally just went back to normal, continued working. Just had my healthy, low caffeine diet. But I honestly didn't do anything else. If the embies are going to stick, they will. :hugs:
When is your ET? Sending you lots of sticky dust :)


----------



## wellsk

Oh and yes, the lady who was pregnant with twins is Cass, I went to look for her early. But she hasn't posted since late June! I wonder how she is? She should be 15 weeks now.

Good luck for Saturday! :)


----------



## Sajam

Hi ladies, 

How's everyone doing? Thanks for messages, the 2ww is hard, now on day 9pt of 5d blast, and I caved and did a hpt this morning, got a positive :))) so did three more to make sure. 

For the blood pregnancy test, do I just turn up at the hospital, as Ali has said? Or phone and book in? Confusing having two different instructions. 

Syma and April, hope you both get accepted, fingers crossed for you both :)

Stacey


----------



## wellsk

Ahh amazing! Congratulations! :happydance:
I actually have no idea about the bloodtests thing.
Did you read what to do if you got a BFP on the info pack they gave you after ET?
You're meant to email them, and I think they tell you then what to do next. :)


----------



## Sajam

Hi Wellsk

Thank you :). Yes have read all of that, and then Ali said just turn up on Saturday. Think il just phone tomorrow. We're 3 hours away, so think it may be best to confirm, wanted to see what everyone else done. How's the pregnancy going? 

Stacey


----------



## tina11

Hi Stacy

Congrats on you bfp!! Very happy for you :0)


----------



## syma

Sajam, Thanks I hope we get in 2.:thumbup:thumbup:

Congratulations on being pupo:happydance:


----------



## SuzieBelle

Sorry for not posting for ages! I couldn't type for having my fingers permanently crossed that I'd get accepted ;) Good news is that I have been! I've been for my screening and coordination visits so now just waiting for my drugs to arrive next week and for AF to arrive and I'll be good to go! It's been so quick... don't know if I'm more terrified or excited!

Sajam - huge congrats on your BFP!!! Did you get a reply from Ali on your beta test?

Wellsk - glad everything is going well with you :)

Syma and April - I hope you find out soon if your accepted, it would be great to have some buddies :)


----------



## wellsk

Amazing news Suzie! It'll go much quicker from here on in! :)


----------



## 3wishes

hey Ive emailed ali about when the next trial should be starting (the pcos one), he said they are making some minor ethics amendments and should be ready to book screenings in about 4-6 weeks time :happydance:. hope u lot are ok and congrats to the ones who got there bfp's :winkwink:


----------



## april0308

Hey! I've just had my results back from Ali. He said my AMH level is 65.8 pmol/l which means that I should be suitable for the next study for women with polycystic ovaries which is due to start in the next couple of months. 

He said I should contact in 6 weeks to arrange a screening visit. Does this mean I'm accepted or do I have to have other checks first? xx


----------



## SuzieBelle

Hi April, I had a screening visit before I was accepted but this was just more blood tests, an ECG and height, weight, blood pressure etc. Ali also went through the study and explained all the steps and drugs. I had a coordination appointment with the IVF nurses the next day so it's all very quick from that point onwards. Six weeks will fly by and you'll be starting in no time :)


----------



## syma

Hi all.:hugs::hugs::hi::hi::hugs:

Suzie great news getting in at this point. :thumbup:

April. Ali contacted me yesterday and said similar to what he said to you. 
That to contact him in a month for screening and to fill out forms etc.


----------



## syma

But deffo going on the next study. X


----------



## Hnfc

Hi everyone, 

Welcome everyone who is new hope you have a good experience and get your Posiives, 

I had my beta today and it was negative so I'm out, now to find out how to join the nhs waiting list fingers crossed it isn't too much of a wait goig to call them tomorrow. and hopefully one day we will get there. 

Good luck everybody. 

Thanks very much been good to have people going through the same thing. 

Holly


----------



## april0308

Syma - did ali's email say you were accepted? 

Holly - sorry to hear ur news. Still new to all these terms, is beta a blood test and wat is it checking? Least ur able to get a chance on the NHS, fingers crossed its not too long to wait xx


----------



## wellsk

Hnfc, I'm so sorry :hugs:
Fingers crossed your NHS round will be much more successful :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Dollyandra

Holly, really sorry to hear it didn't work out for you, hopefully your next cycle won't be too far away. Good luck with everything x


----------



## syma

Holly sorry to hear your news, hope things get better soon. 

Hi April Ali said to email him in a month to sign forms ect for the upcoming study, so I'm guessing I'm on the new trial. But will keep you posted. :thumbup:


----------



## SuzieBelle

Sorry to hear your news hnfc. Hope you get on the NHS waiting list and get your BFP soon x


----------



## SuzieBelle

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone was given any advice on diet etc during their cycle? I had my coordination appointment last week but think I was too overwhelmed with everything else and forgot to ask! I generally have a pretty healthy diet and have cut out caffeine and alcohol but I've read on other forums that some clinics advise lots of protein and milk so just wondered if anyone had any tips? Also, did anyone try acupuncture or anything during their cycle? Thanks :)


----------



## wellsk

I think the advice for diet is pretty sketchy to be honest with you! Someone told me to cut down on dairy!? :shrug:
I would just go with your normal healthy diet. I cut down on caffeine and no alcohol. The only other thing I avoided was soy, it might be totally wrong but I was just worried about the estrogen enhancing ingredients in it. 

So many people get pregnant everyday, eating and drinking whatever. So I thought that it wasn't going to harm my chances.

I think I asked Ali if there was anything I could do to improve our chances, and I'm confident he said 'no'. :thumbup:


----------



## tina11

holly - i am sorry to hear that you got a bfn :hugs:
i know how it feels sweetie, promise that you will feel better xxx hopefully you won't have to wait too long for your nhs cycle and get your BFP

suziebell- i tried to eat healthy and increase amount of protein. drink lots of water and milk. I did get acupunture this time too.

AFM- i had my et on sat. had 2 blasts transferred. so fingers crossed. I managed to get a frostie too. This 2ww is going to drag

xxxx


----------



## tina11

Holly did you have any frosties? 

Xxx


----------



## SuzieBelle

Thanks wellsk and tina - looks like non-obsessive healthy eating is the way forward!

Tina, do you think the acupuncture helped? I've never had any before but heard its really relaxing and makes you feel great after! How often do you go?


----------



## tina11

hi suziebell

I started after my last cycle which was a BFN,which was about 3 months ago.
i started having it once a week. then during treatment 2x a week.

I find its quite relaxing but i would much prefer a massage. lol

I can not tell you if it helped will know next week lol, but i am sure it did do something.

It is quite expensive though, but we though we would ry it this time round. 

The most important session is before and after transfer so even if you dnt do too many sessions get them in.

good luck hun


----------



## Dollyandra

Great news Tina, fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## SuzieBelle

Drugs just arrived! Never thought I'd say this.... but hurry up AF!


----------



## Sajam

Hey ladies, 

Hope all is well?
Had my beta done yesterday 14dpt, got a positive and hcg was 2264, which is meant to be very good. Looking forward to the scan now in two weeks. 

Good luck to all with the trails, time flys when it starts. 

Stacey


----------



## SuzieBelle

Congratulations sajam, that's brilliant news!!!


----------



## Mud5

Hi ladies
Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Well things for me did not go to plan. Was expecting af although just before it arrived I was very ill and ended up in hospital for the day as I was too dehydrated! Not good. I got all upset and said I was due to start a round of IVF in a couple of days and that a nurse had said I would be unlikely to be able to do it. They advised if it was ok with Ali then I should start next cycle instead so I have time to recover. Ali was very understanding and brilliant as ever and I will be starting next cycle! Got the drugs so i'm ready to go when next af arrives. In a way this has given me more time to feel prepared and ready and (due to easing up on ttc in the last couple of months and doing what I wanted) I can now get my diet (and appetite first after illness!) back on track. So all in all feeling ok again. Was having a bit of a wobble when I last posted. 

Wellsk - I saw earlier you said hope we didn't mind you staying on here. Personally I don't, you've been so helpful please don't leave!!

Holly - sorry to hear you news. Good luck on your future decisions. Hugs

Stacey - congrats on your bfp great news!

Syma and April - Hi hope the wait isn't too long for the next trial to start.

Suziebelle - Hi when are you expecting af? due to my issues you'll prob start before me now but we won't be far apart which is nice to know. We must be the last people accepted.

xx


----------



## wellsk

I'm sorry to hear you've been so unwell! I hope that you've made a full recovery?
Fingers crossed for your cycle! Hopefully being prepared will help :flower:

Thanks so much Hun, I know some ladies find it difficult seeing pregnant women in TTC boards, and literally this is the only one I've stayed on. I hope that I help! And also I hope I give a bit of hope to those starting their cycle that the Kisspeptin can and does work :)

Congrats Sajam!

I hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## Mud5

Yes almost back to myself now thanks. 
Usually it would be hard but I suppose i feel differently knowing you got there the same way i'm trying to! It does give me hope and every now and then I allow myself to get a little excited! 
x


----------



## SuzieBelle

Morning Ladies :) 

Sorry to hear you've been unwell Mud but glad you're on the mend and great news you'll be starting next cycle! My AF finally arrived today so I'll be starting stimms tomorrow! 

Wellsk, I completely agree with Mud. You are very welcome here in my opinion and are a lovely reminder that kisspeptin works :) Please hang around x

Sajam, how are you feeling? Have you got your scan booked?

Tina, hope all is well in the 2ww and you had a lovely relaxing weekend. When's your OTD?


----------



## syma

Congratulations Sajam!


----------



## syma

Thanks Mud, im just waiting N going wrk every day thinking ok not long till I gotta email Ali, hope everything good wiv u.

Wellsk, there should be more people like you, cos u have made us all connect, an where all going threw the same pain N joy. :thumbup:

An 2 all the ladies wish u well on your journeys :flow::flow::flow::angel:


----------



## april0308

Hi ladies, how is everyone getting on? xx


----------



## cjstaun

Hi Ladies

Im new to the forum. Just finished an unsucessful FET and Hammersmith. Our fresh round in Feb ended in a chemical pregnancy.

Im 34 and oh is 35. Spoken to Ali on email about the PCO Kisspeptin trial and given him all my details.

Was told today to wait 3 weeks for the ethics to be signed off then I can go for screening.

Can someone update me on the success of the trial etc.

Many thanks

Claire xxx:thumbup:


----------



## wellsk

Hi April, how are you doing?
I'm good thanks, looking forward to my scan in a couple of weeks which will tell me the gender of my LO :happydance:

cjstaun, I don't know if this helps you with the stats you're looking for? Plus if you google kisspeptin you should be able to find some other articles which will be relevant?
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/jun/18/hormone-breakthrough-fertility-kisspeptin

I know that there's myself who has gotten pregnant from the kisspeptin trial, and another lady; Cass, who was expecting twins (although haven't seen her in a while!)

Best of luck, I hope you get accepted!
:)


----------



## 3wishes

Hi just wondering was anyone on metformin whilst on the trial


----------



## gossanna

Hi everyone,

I've just come across this forum. I've been trying to conceive for 2yrs. The OH had a vasectomy and then a reversal, and now has anti bodies. Found out about the trial because of the press coverage. I'm on the trial as we speak. I'm as far as the dreaded tww. It's nice to see a few people have gotten pregnant.
Hope people don't mind me joining so late in the trial. think its brilliant there has been one set up! Anna


----------



## wellsk

Hi Anna! :)
Welcome to the forum! It's great that you found the trial through its media coverage, how fantastic!
How many embryos did you get? How many did you have put back?

Where are you in your TWW now? Lots of baby dust to you :)


----------



## gossanna

Hi Wellsk, I got 9 embryo's, 6 were mature enough, 3 fertilised and we had two put back! So nervous at the mo, I test tomorrow! ekkk, No signs of AF yet, but I've got really achy knees, which I always get when I'm on (weird symptom I know!)
wish me luck, but don't feel very positive.


----------



## wellsk

Best of luck! I don't know how you've managed not to test! I tested at 3dp5dt! :haha:
Really hoping for your BFP :flower:


----------



## SuzieBelle

Hi everyone :)

Anna, welcome to the board and wishing you loads of luck for today!!!

Mud, how are you doing Hun? You must be close to starting stimms now?

Wellsk, hope all is ok with you and bubba :) Have you had your 20wk scan yet?

April, Syma, Claire, have you heard from Ali on the start of the PCOS study? 

AFM.... I had two embies transferred last week and now in the dreaded 2ww! Driving myself to distraction and have been totally useless at work all week! I had really bad cramps and backache for a few days after ET and now gave been spotting on and off for the last three days. I've been trying really hard not to symptom spot but it's much easier said than done! OTD not til next week so still ages to go...


----------



## wellsk

How do you all not test before your OTD?! Your willpower must be amazing! :haha: 
I tested at 3 days after ET!

Fingers crossed and baby dust to you suzie! :hugs:
I had bleeding from ET until 5 weeks, so hopefully it's a good sign for you too! :)

We're all good! Had my midwife appointment today and found out I'm rhesus negative, which means I'll have to have a few extra injections and be a bit more aware about bumping my bump. As it means any placenta bleeds will build up antibodies against the baby. :(
My 20 week scan is in October, but have a scan on Saturday to find out if we've got a little blue or pink bundle :happydance:


----------



## SuzieBelle

Unfortunately it's not willpower wellsk - I'm far too scared to test early as I don't think I could bear seeing a BFN :( You've made me feel much better about the spotting though so let's hope it's a good sign indeed!

Glad everything's going well with your bundle! My friend is Rh+ and they just kept a closer eye on her during pregnancy and everything was fine. So exciting to find out the sex :)


----------



## wellsk

Ah I'm sorry, really hope it works out for you :flower:

Sorry to hear about your friend? I though that being rhesus positive was a good thing, as it means you won't have an antigen problem? :wacko:


----------



## SuzieBelle

Oops, I meant negative :wacko:


----------



## gossanna

Hi Guys,

Well I was naughty Wellsk, and I did test 6dp3dt, and got a negative, totally freaked myself out and felt really down. So I don't have that much will power either and. like Suziebelle, felt too scared to test, when it came to the night before I didn't even want to test

hi Suziebelle, The tww drove me mad too. Then about 3 days before preg test I started getting brown discharged, and felt I was getting my period. I tested yesterday about 6.30am, woke up feeling a bit sick, and to my amazement got a BFP!!!!! I couldn't believe my eyes! So today I went to Hammersmith for a blood test that also confirmed it was a BFP too, 6wk scan in two weeks time! It still hasn't sunk in and doesn't feel real yet.

How are u doing Suziebelle?

Anna x


----------



## SuzieBelle

Wow, congratulations Anna!!! Hope you're cracking open the Schloer tonight to celebrate! So pleased there's another kisspeptin baby on the way :happydance: 

I'm ok, still spotting but trying not to read too much into it. I tend to swing from feeling positive to feeling not so positive but it's the weekend so should be much easier to find some distractions. This has been a loooooooooong week!


----------



## wellsk

Amazing Anna! Congratulations :happydance:
When will your EDD be around?


I think it's perfectly normal to feel that way suzie, although I know it doesn't make it any better :hugs:
I was adamant that it wouldn't work, and was really shocked when I got my BFP.


----------



## gossanna

Hi Wellsk, whats EDD? expected due date? Its May 22, but I only know that cause I used an online calculator, not sure how accurate that is x


----------



## wellsk

It'll probably be quite accurate Hun, I think mine was either the 25th or 27th, and my EDD is the 25th :)
When is your scan?


----------



## Mud5

Hello all

Welcome Anna, nice to see more people here.

Susiebelle You sound the same as me, i'll be too scared to test early too! but my fingers are crossed for you!

AFM... I have done all of my injections now. I was really scared but it wasn't too bad. The gonal was easy but I din't like the cetrotide, that was painful. I had the kisspeptin trigger last night and going for EC tomorrow morning. Will update afterwards. Not looking forward to the bullets but might take the front option.. sorry if tmi... Anyone have any side effects from those or the tablets?

xx


----------



## SuzieBelle

Ooh, good luck for today Mud!!! Will be thinking about you and hoping they catch loads of lovely eggs :thumbup:

I've always used the backdoor for the bullets but this is because I read they can irritate your cervix and cause bleeding and I wanted to be sure that any spotting etc wasn't due to the pessaries. I think it's also less messy but there definitely is the ick factor! Everyone's different though and it's just what you feel most comfortable with. As for side effects, I've had bloating, spotting, cramps, backache, headaches, nausea.... but I guess only time will tell if these are due to the added hormones, impending AF or *whispers*.... pregnancy!


----------



## syma

Hi all,

Just to let you know I'm still waiting for the new trial to start, it's driving me crazy. I've emailed Ali and he keeps saying that they are waiting for approvals to come threw.

In between that I've had to watch so many friends and family enjoying the births of there babies,and I so want to be going threw the same happiness. 

It's been a stressful few weeks for me and my partner. 
But I will keep you all posted. :winkwink:


----------



## 3wishes

Hey Syma I am still waiting also, when did you last email Ali. I sent one about 2-3 weeks ago and he said to email him back in a few weeks so was hoping to email him next week and get an appointment booked in


----------



## 3wishes

Feel the same with everyone around me getting pregnant or having babies. Just so fed up now feel like giving up haven't felt like this at all in the 2 and half years of trying but I do now. Sorry bout the rant lol


----------



## syma

Hi 3Wishes,

I emailed Ali about a week ago, an still the same answer. But hopefully not to long now.

I'm not gonna email until 3weeks, not see what happens. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## syma

3Wishes, stay strong cos your not alone even though it seems like u might be. 

I get how your feeling :hugs:


----------



## JJ1983

Hi,

I have been TTC to 2 years and started treatment at Hammersmith 9 months ago (clomid did not stimulate my eggs at all and over responded to gonal f so had 2 cycles cancelled. Refused trigger and then did not even ovulate on my own!)

I have PCO and at my last clinic appointment was told I was not eligible for the kisspeptin trials for this reason (I very rarely have a cycle). This Thursday I was very excited to receive an email from George saying I may be considered for the new trials starting end of October/beginning of November and inviting me in Monday to discuss. I have loved reading this forum for the success stories and hope to find other pcoers starting the trials at the same time as me. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## april0308

Hey I'm meant to be emailing Ali in a couple of weeks time. Hopefully everything will have been approved by then and we can start this trial. Fingers crossed its like what JJ1983 says and in oct/nov! xx


----------



## Mossops

Hi all, We are still waiting for the new trial too. I really hope it starts soon as im wishing the weeks away!


----------



## Mud5

Hi All

Thought I needed to update....
So I had my egg collection 8 eggs, 7 mature, 7 fertilised.
I had 2 embryo's put in 5dt.
The 2ww was so stressful, i don't know why they tell you to relax! 
I was also told not to do a urine test which was so hard and had to go straight for the blood test.

BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My HCG levels were low so had to go for another blood test 48 hours later but my levels were fine and on the way up! I was so worried for a while as its my first pregnancy and i've been symptom spotting like a mad woman! (I really should stop googling!!) I really hope it goes ok and I've wanted it so long I wake up everyday wondering if i'm still pregnant. 
So 6 week scan next week and I wish it was sooner! 
I'm so glad the kisspeptin works and hopefully will be widely used in future.

Good luck to all you ladies on the PCOS trial I really hope it works just as well for you. 

I hope no-one will mind me hanging around on here and checking in every now and then to see how you are all getting on?

Susiebelle... how are you lovely? haven't seen you on here for a while x

x


----------



## JJ1983

I'm still waiting to find out if I've been accepted to take part in the pco trials. Had all my tests. Anyone else find out if they've been accepted yet?


----------



## Mossops

Congratulations on your bfp Mud5, great news :)

JJ1983, i spoke to Ali on sunday and he said they were due to get approval to start screening this week but asked me to email Dr Christopoulos to get an updated blood test and ultrasound. We had amh etc done in April for the first trial but im still waiting to hear back with an appointment.


----------



## wellsk

Fantastic news mud! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. Having the scans is amazing, despite being nerve-wracking. 
Try not to worry about what your symptoms are compared with others and if something does always seem right, as it often works out in the end!

I had lots of spotting at the start of my pregnancy, had the 6 week scan which was perfect. Then had a massive bleed at 7 weeks and baby was measuring no bigger than before. Absolutely terrified me, thinking I would lose her. But now I'm halfway! :cloud9:

To those who are waiting for your study to start, it's frustrating but it'll be worth it in the end! It happens so fast once it starts! From being told I was accepted to getting my BFP was less than 5 weeks! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## JJ1983

Thanks Mossops and congrats wellsk and mud5! 

I emailed George and am waiting for him to re


----------



## JJ1983

Oops submitted before I finished! Meant to say am waiting for a reply but am so inpatient!


----------



## Mossops

Thanks wellsk, its great hearing from people that have been through it and understand it.

JJ1983,im exactly the same. I keep checking my email every five minutes hoping for news!. Ive never had to email George before its always been Ali and hes so quick to respond.


----------



## JJ1983

George is lovely and explains things really well. He usually takes a day to respond so hopefully he'll get back to me tomorrow. I've not heard of Ali before. Mossops, will you be having standard ivf soon if you aren't able to do the trials? I am hoping to x


----------



## JJ1983

by the way, Dr Christopoulos is George!


----------



## Mossops

Ah that makes sense, i saw his first name was Georgios and did wonder haha!. Yes we are going to try egg sharing if we cannot take part in the trial. We dont qualify for nhs ivf as i have two boys from my previous relationship. As we have morphology issues we will need icsi but the egg share will be so much cheaper and we get to help others too. I emailed George at the weekend and really hoped to hear today but im so excited i cant wait!


----------



## 3wishes

Congrats mud happy and healthy 9 months to u. 

I emailed Ali yesterday asking if the approvals have come through for the trial but no response as of yet just dying to know when I am going to be starting


----------



## Mossops

We are going for our appointment tomorrow to get our blood tests and ultrasound up to date before screening. So excited :)


----------



## syma

Hi ladies, 

Congratulations Mud, great to hear things are well. 

I emailed Ali yesterday and he said screening will take place from the 21st this month, and to email him back in a week as he's away to arrange an appointment. 
So not long now I hope.


----------



## 3wishes

I got a reply yesterday said the same as you syma.


----------



## cjstaun

Me to - hopefully Ali will book us in next week for w/c 21st Oct.

Very exciting  :thumbup:


----------



## Mossops

I had my blood test and ultrasound updated yesterday and George said from my ultrasound it looks like im still able to take part so we are also waiting for the screening to start. So excited but nervous as wont believe we are really starting until we sign the forms etc


----------



## shorty 786

Hi guys im new to this blog thing but i just wanted to say i have also been accepted on the kisspeptin trial.does any1 know how long the paper work takes to come through?? I have tried emailing george and ali over a week ago but no reply:-(


----------



## shorty 786

What is the research screening all about?


----------



## wellsk

I think the screening is the ultrasounds and blood work they do? I'm guessing!


----------



## shorty 786

Thanks for replying wellsk. i just hope they get in contacc with me asap so i can sign the forms and feel that im actually accepted.


----------



## shorty 786

any one else on the kisspeptin trial that are form birmingham.im


----------



## shorty 786

sorry i pressed send before i finished my sentence! well i was trying to stay im really scared but the same time excited that there's 50% chance that we might be expecting.


----------



## Mossops

Hi Shorty 786 we are nervous but excited too. Will be much more relaxed once we sign the forms. George said to us the other day that the screening is an ECG, asking about health in general,going over trial in more depth and signing forms.


----------



## dale

Hi ladies, please may I join you? I went to Hammersmith for the blood test and ultrasound with George this Thursday, mossops maybe I even saw you there? Awaiting results of blood test should be next week. I am from Northampton and this will be my 2nd try at IVF. x


----------



## wellsk

Shorty, I am from Coventry, so kindve nearby! I did the kisspeptin trial all the way back in May/June, and well, you can see how it turned out for me! :)
Travelling from Coventry (and I was working full-time too) is quite a challenge, but definitely not impossible. How are you intending to get there?

Oh is that what the research screening is mossops! :dohh:
If that's the case then, once you've had your ECG and pregnancy test and been explained to what happens during the cycle. You sign the consent firms there and then and you agree when you're likely to start the trial... So that's the very start of your journey. Eek! :happydance:

Welcome dale! :)


----------



## Mossops

Hi Dale, we were there at 3pm on Thursday. It's nice to know we are all going through this at the same time. I'm so nervous for my amh and can't wait to hear from George this week, he said to email if I haven't heard by Thursday x


----------



## Mossops

Wellsk did you have an appointment to see the nurse on the same day as screening for showing you how to do the injections or is that a different day?x


----------



## wellsk

No I had it a couple of days later... I think they like to do them a few days before you're due to start your cycle. But after agreeing to take part, my cycle was starting 3 days later. So I actually did my first injection with the nurse. :thumbup:


----------



## shorty 786

im travelling form birmingham and also trying to juggle it around work.i work full time and we get to london by train..tuesday just gone is when george rang to say im accepted but after that there hasn't been anymore contact to say when to come in again


----------



## shorty 786

wellsk im so happy for you i hope it works out for everyone but im a bit doubtful about myself i just think il never hear those words that say " your pregnant"


----------



## shorty 786

mossop its very unbelievable until we sign the forms and see it in black and white!


----------



## wellsk

Don't worry shorty, I think that's normal! I was convinced that it wouldn't work, even until the day I got my BFP.
When you've waited so long, it just feels so unreal! I think I'm only just starting to come to terms with it! :)


----------



## shorty 786

i think the two week wait is going to be the hardest part for me


----------



## Mossops

Thanks wellsk, my next cycle is due the week after the screening starts so wondered if I'd manage to start then or have to wait till next. I agree shorty 786 I'll be happy when I have it in black and white. I got so excited for my appointment last week,sad aren't i lol


----------



## shorty 786

hi mossop george said we all should be starting in november.so not long now.my cycle is also due in few days and then my nect cycle in mid november.we might have the best christmas present eva this year if we get our bfp's!! : )


----------



## shorty 786

wellsk we are the same age and have been married the same time and have exactly the same male issue problem..how weird is that. however they say i have cysts in my ovaries but ovualte normally each month so im hoping we catch soon!


----------



## wellsk

Christmas BFPs would be awesome! :cloud9:
I was lucky enough to get our BFP on Father's Day :)

Shorty, how crazy! It's awesome to meet someone who's really similar! Is your age the reason you've gone for this trial? As in my local PCT I am too young for IVF :(
I have a low AMH (so probably the opposite as you'd expect to find in either someone my age or someone with PCOS, which the new trial is for), so my ovaries and egg reserve appear to be much older and poor quality than you would expect to find.


Hopefully you all get your BFPs soon :)


----------



## shorty 786

yes wellsk apparently im too young for ivf on the nhs in feb i will be entitled to nhs funded one so if the trail doesnt work out i got a nhs funded one in feb with bham womens hspital so its like a second chance:thumbup:


----------



## shorty 786

my amh is 50 i dont know whether thats normal or too high? but all i know is i have cysts on both ovaries and i have had two day 21 blood test to check if i ovulate and both ocassions the doctors have confirmed i do ovualate.but my hubby who is 26 has a sperm issue


----------



## april0308

Hey, trying to catch up with all that's been said. Pleased to see people have been accepted. I emailed Ali last Sunday to ask about screening and still not had a reply. Hopefully I'll hear soon.


----------



## shorty 786

hi april 0308 theres a few of us on here thats been accepted and waiting to hear about the screening but had no replies from either george or Ali.:wacko:
the last time i spoke to george was tuesday on the phone and he told me iv been accepted and he is going to get my paperwork and form sorted and will keep in touch by email but i ent heard off him ever since


----------



## april0308

Hopefully we'll hear soon. Never heard of George before. 

My AMH was 68.8 so worry that I might not be accepted due to that, plus not ovulated last couple months since coming off clomid :-(


----------



## Mossops

Shorty it would be great if we could all have bfps in time for Xmas. April, I think Ali has been away but should be in this week. George is working alongside Ali and he is very nice. My November cycle isn't until the end so I think we will just miss my next one x


----------



## shorty 786

april have you had your scan? and if ur amh is high im sure that means you have lots of folloicles in ur ovaries which make u eligible for this trial. and mossops that would be amazing if we all got bfp's just before xmas!:winkwink: lets all keep praying


----------



## shorty 786

wellsk how many times did you have to go into london? is it three or four times? once for the trigger shot and then for the egg retrieval and then for the embryo transfer??


----------



## wellsk

No shorty! :wacko:

I went once to learn how to do the injections, then about 5 days later for an ultrasound, then once every other day for an ultrasound for a week and a half, then for the trigger, them for the retrieval, then to have them put back (which went wrong, so had to go twice), then you're supposed to go for a blood test to confirm pregnant/not pregnant. The. If pregnant at 6 weeks for a scan.

So all in all about 12 times in 5 weeks.


----------



## wellsk

Just read your previous replies... The age thing is so frustrating! It doesn't take in to account genuinely infertility and those who are ready for children at a young age. As you said, I've been married since I was 19 and a home owner for 2 years! :growlmad:

I'm the same as you, I'm just about to turn 23 and I will now be entitled to go on the waiting list for IVF... So by the time I would've got my chance on the NHS (maybe!) I will be just about to have my little one!

I think an AMH of 50 is quite high, but I guessing you're on this new trial due to PCOS or PCOS like symptoms?
My AMH is 16, which is quite low for my age range. :thumbup:


----------



## shorty 786

gosh that is quite alot of times wellsk! guess i have to work an extra shift or two a week to make up for the train tickets for me and my hubby..im going to be broke:wacko:


----------



## shorty 786

yh exactly it makes me so sngry and they say well ur still young and u got time on your side but thats not the point! i just want a baby asap to complete me n my hubby and have a lil family of our own.is that too much to ask.?


----------



## wellsk

The ultrasounds are also before 9am. So depending on how I got there, be it bus or driving. Be prepared to travel at like 5am just to go for 15 minutes.

I found Megabus to be very reasonable! Also don't forget to factor in that it costs around £7 for an underground ticket. :thumbup:

But don't forget, private IVF costs thousands, so a couple of hundred pounds to travel to London regularly is 100% worth it! :)

I love that they say 'you've got time'... We cannot have children naturally, ever! Whether that's right now or in 20+ years time. And right now, I'm fit and healthy and IVF has a high chance of being successful (about 35% I think), why should I wait until a point where my chance is lower than 10%/5%/0.5%?!


----------



## shorty 786

9am!!! gosh couldn't it been any erlia! well that just means getting up at 5 am. whats the megabus? i wish they would give us fixed dates so then at least i can book train tickets in advance.. it cost us £40 for both me and my hubby to get to london and back to birmingham with the underground pass whch i thought wasn't bad thats £20 each.pretty reasonable but we lefta t like 11am and then our train returned to bham at 11pm..ridiculus times


----------



## dale

Thanks for the information wellsk, now I'm prepared for some early starts! Its great to hear that kisspeptin IVF really works. Just a question on the protocol - I know its a short protocol they are using for stimms, but do they do norethisterone or the combined pill for the cycle before starting or not? Just trying to figure it out with regard to timings etc.

mossops you must have been the couple that saw George before me then. I was there at just before 3pm - me and DH were sitting on the sofa immediately on the right when you walk through the door into the waiting room. George came through and took a couple through at about 3.15pm I'm guessing that was you? Then he saw me after and then another lady who was there on her own who I got chatting to.


----------



## wellsk

Megabus is the cheaper version of National Express buses... So much cheaper than getting the train! I only got the train once, it would've cost more like £1000 if I'd had too!

By the way you'll only need your hubby to go with you for the egg collection and the screening. It's probably easier and cheaper to go alone. Once you've gone once it's easy!

Dale, as you said its short protocol, and no, they don't use any BC or drugs, just the start of your natural cycle... Once your cycle starts on day 2 or 3 you'll start taking Gonal F, then about 5 days later you start the Cetrotide in the evening... Then you go like that having ultrasounds for about a week or so until your follicles are mature. Then you have the trigger, followed by egg collection 36hr later. Then you have one or two put back 3 or 5 days later. That's my experience anyway! I'm assuming it'll be the same for you! :thumbup:


----------



## wellsk

By the way, if you have any questions, feel free to PM anytime, and I'll try to help if I can :flower:


----------



## wellsk

Another couple of things worth mentioning....
You'll need to stay overnight in London the night before the egg collection, but they wil remburse you thus money... While I was there, Ali signed off the full amount of rembursement, which I think £100 per treatment, so that covered the hotel and a small proportion of travel money. 

They will also ask if you want to stay in hospital overnight the night of the trigger, if not, you will need to come back at about 7am to have your blood taken. I stayed overnight in the hospital, and they take bloods every 15 minutes to an hour. :thumbup:


----------



## shorty 786

A few weeks back i asked ali about the overnight stay and he
Said they wernt doing that anymore..im going to check out mega 
Bus.id probably start going alone if the hubby is needed
On all the visit.


----------



## wellsk

Your husband will only need to be there for the screening and egg collection... That's literally it!

Oh right! I didn't know that about the overnight stays. I'm assuming that's just the hospital one and not the one in the hotel prior to EC? They must've got all the data they needed to show the natural (or not) LH surge :thumbup:


----------



## shorty 786

I dont know about the overnight stay at the hotel before EC


----------



## Mossops

That must have been us Dale,we were sitting at the table on the far side to begin with, I remember a couple on the sofa. It's nice to have people to talk to on here that are going through the same things :)

Wellsk how did you decide how many eggs to put back, was it dependant on what day the eggs we're put back?. We want best chance of bfp but the risk of a twin pregnancy worries me slightly.


----------



## wellsk

Mossops, I was excited by the concept if twins, and wanted the to get the best chance possible of getting pregnant. So I had 2 embryos put back.

I only had 3 viable embryos, one of which was really poor quality. So there was no point in attempting to freeze any, so having 2 put back was the logical answer.

They'll ask you on the day, as long as you have two viable embryos, whether you want one or two. And it's entirely up to you. If you're really terrified if twins, then go with one. Although for me, potentially if I hadn't had the 2, I wouldn't be pregnant now :shrug:


----------



## Mossops

Thank you Wellsk, im not worried by the prospect of twins,more worried about the pregnancy being higher risk. I think we will have to think hard about what to do as we dont want to lessen chance of bfp.


----------



## shorty 786

id love to have twins!


----------



## Mossops

Shorty i have two boys from a previous relationship so twins would make our household very full haha. Saying that though we would be estatic to be pregnant wether single or multiple!


----------



## shorty 786

Í think with kisspeptin the chances of multiple birth
Is much lower than traditional ivf but there is nothing
That i want more than a healthy pair of twins boy and girl!


----------



## shorty 786

Í think with kisspeptin the chances of multiple birth
Is much lower than traditional ivf but there is nothing
That i want more than a healthy pair of twins boy and girl!


----------



## shorty 786

Í think with kisspeptin the chances of multiple birth
Is much lower than traditional ivf but there is nothing
That i want more than a healthy pair of twins boy and girl!


----------



## Mossops

aww it would be nice to have one of each. I really dont mind if we have a girl or boy, like you said i just want a healthy baby.


----------



## cjstaun

Has anyone been booked in next week for screening yet? Ive had my scan/AMH done already.

Ali said it would be w/c 21st Oct.


----------



## shorty 786

Sadly no news about the screening so far im trying to be patient and not to go harassing george or ali about it!.my period has started today I just hope by my next period we should be starting the trial even though im not looking forward to the injections:nope:


----------



## wellsk

The injections are super easy and mostly pain free. Particularly the Gonal F ones, as it comes in a handy little pen pump :thumbup:
The Cetrotide are a little more difficult and are likr thr standard syringe version you would typically imagine. They sting a little after you've done them. But after the first couple of goes its easy. You just havr to get psyched up and focus on your end goal. I much prefer injecting myself than having someone (even the doctors) do it!


----------



## shorty 786

Yh that sounds like me I probably would inject myself.


----------



## shorty 786

it's rally getting me down that the clinic doesn't keep in contact much, i mean its now two weeks that iv had my amh and bloods done and i have been told that i have been accepted and they just had to get the paperwork and forms ready and they will keep in touch via email about research screen and the coordination visit but no email as of yet.i feel like a pain to email george or ali to ask whats going on and neither have replied:nope: i was told we would be starting in few weeks at the start of novemebr but seems like thats never going to happen:cry:


----------



## wellsk

I'm surprised no one has emailed you back. They're usually really good! Hsve you thought about ringing the clinic and asking if they can contact you?

They could still be waiting for confirmation that the trial can go ahead, ethical approval is a nightmare! 

It appears that everyone is in the same position at the minute. So I wouldn't start panicking just yet :hugs:


----------



## shorty 786

:cry:yeah its been over two weeks and no reply after numeorus emails iv sent.i just think i got excited for nothing when i was told im accepeted and now i don't know whats going on like there giving us false hope by telling everyone we would be starting the process start of november but then not even keeping in contact.Ali was very good at replying to emails he used to repoly back like in half hour but ever since i have gone for my bloods and scan there is no sign of him:nope: i do understand they all pretty busy but surely thay can't leave a bunch of women hanging waiting for a response


----------



## shorty 786

excuse me guys if im depressing everyone but i think im getting over emotional as im on my period.my apologies


----------



## wellsk

Perhaps he's on holiday or something? 
If you've been accepted, you've been accepted. Just try not to panic, I'm sure they will be in touch soon :)


----------



## cjstaun

Shorty786 - i feel your pain. Ive had my AMH done which was ok (41.8) and George was happy with my scan... he said i was an idea candidate, but wasnt told ive been accepted.

The last email I had from Ali was last Tuesday to say screening will be w/c21st Oct - just a waiting game... im rubbish at waiting too.

Ive had a NHS round and frozen round at Hammersmith - so i if can help with any questions, please ask. x


----------



## shorty 786

My amh was 50 and george said im eleigible for the trial and he was just going to get some paperwork ready for me then we should start in few weeks and that he would be in touch with me by email.but nothing so far. :nope:


----------



## shorty 786

i have emailed Ali this morning again praying that he will reply with some news of hope.i have read that he was off last week and should be in this week.everyone is saying the screening visit should take place week beginning the 21st but i haven't been told that at all.


----------



## cjstaun

Im sure they will be in contact soon... its just a waiting game. The chance of being able to part is this trial would be amazing, a private round is over £5500.

Hopefully we will all be contacted soon. I see on the last non pcos trial the BMI range was <29 im under that so fingers crossed the screening is just a formality.


----------



## shorty 786

im so bad at the waiting game they must think im such a pest! i don't find the secretary very polite and helpful tbh


----------



## cjstaun

me neither - did you ring them today? Did they say Ali is around?


----------



## dale

I havent had any contact yet about the next step. I know they are busy people though and also the trial approvals hadn't come through yet which Ali was waiting on, the approvals process for this sort of trial must be an absolute nightmare to get sorted. Not only does the study involve the creation of babies, but also high risk OHSS candidates so they have to have some kind of protocol in place in case the worst happens. I have had severe OHSS before myself so I'm really hoping that this new drug stops it from developing this time, or at least makes it a milder version!


----------



## april0308

I still wait to hear from Ali too. I was told I should be suitable for the trial, and back on 9th Sept Ali said they still didnt have approval but to email again in 3-4 weeks which i did and not heard since.
At least the majority of you know you are on the trial, just hope I can join too.
Fingers crossed Ali starts replying to us shortly. x


----------



## Mossops

We are waiting too but im just so impatient, trying to find other things to do to take my mind off it!. Im waiting for George to let me know my latest AMH, just hope its still ok to do the trial. My ultrasound still showed polycystic but does anyone know wether AMH also still has to be high or is one or other to qualify my last AMH was 41 but that was back in April x


----------



## syma

Hi ladies, 
It's so frustrating waiting cos it's so near. 
I can't stop looking online for more info lol.
I came on my period 2day so I re emailed Ali to tell him an also asked if I could still do screening if I'm on. I'm still waiting for response since this morning. 
I even thought my phone wasn't getting network lol cos I aint got reply.

It's so nice to see other people going threw same thing. 
I gave up smoking for weeks and now with all this waiting I so want a fag, but will wait it out. 
Let's hope it all starts real soon.


----------



## shorty 786

yes i rang them today and she said if they told they will get in contact then they will.i emailed ali this morning and george and every 5 mins i keep checking my email at work but no reply. 

Syma- iv also started period so i hope this doesnt affect the screening.i was 
in the frame of mind that my next cycle which is due mid novemeber is when we would start the trial


----------



## syma

Have anyone got blocked tubes as well as pcos, I didn't know I had pcos until I had scan @hammersmith in August.


----------



## syma

Hopefully our periods don't delay trial even more. 
I was so dying not to come on untill at least 22nd, but we can't help these things lol.


----------



## shorty 786

i don't know whats happening but i just pray we all get the go ahead! Come on Ali get us all a screening arranged


----------



## shorty 786

mossop- i was under the impression that it was either more than 23 antra follicle cyst or a high amh level thats was ali had told me


----------



## Mossops

Syma, I have only one tube due to an ectopic pregnancy 6 years ago and like you I was unaware of my ovaries being polycystic until I went to Hammersmith.

Thanks Shorty, George said going by the ultrasound I qualify but still waiting on this AMH.


----------



## 3wishes

Hi guys just had an email off Ali he's had a backlog of emails to go through. Basically screening can go ahead. But one of the regulatory boards has asked for more clarification which means further delays and could be a 2 month delay and the clinic does not open over Christmas so could be January/February.


----------



## Mossops

Hi 3wishes, i just had the same email. Its a bit disappointing but at least we can get the screening done and then be all set up and ready to go. I love christmas but its in the way this year haha :)


----------



## wellsk

If you're not going to start the trial until after Christmas, then I would have an awesome blow out one! :haha:

Lots of Bailey's Hot Chocolates, unpasteurized cheeses and boozy parties!


----------



## syma

Hya ladies, I just had the same message to about the delay.
So looks like january /February it begins now.
Ali gave me a screening date for November 1st, so hope you all get yours to.


----------



## syma

Hi Wellsk, I'll have a bailys for you lol, as you can't drink, how u doing with your pregnancy.


----------



## april0308

I've had an email too with a screening appointment. 

New year and a new venture for us all  x


----------



## syma

Great news April, when is your screening date


----------



## wellsk

Thanks syma! Enjoy it! Bailey's Hot Chocolate with whipped cream and marshmallows is one of my favourite parts of Christmas! 

My pregnancy is going extremely well thanks! I'm a very lucky girl :) I'm over half way now. Can't wait to meet my little lady!


----------



## syma

Whooo sounds nice!

I have a daughter and I would love another girl there amazing,Lil mini you lol.


----------



## syma

You can really see your baby clear, most scan pics you can't tell whats what.
But I can see your babas Lil head, cute.


----------



## shorty 786

Glad u all got a reply of ali sadly i didnt get any email&#128553;


----------



## shorty 786

hey everyone! i got into work and checked my email and i have got the same email as everyone.my appointment is 28th october at 2pm. im so excited:happydance: but im gutted about the delay as in feb we were going to have our nhs funded cycle if the trial didnt work but it now means both cycles may clash:nope:


----------



## april0308

Hi syma my appointment is 29th October. Can't wait! 

I'm going to drive up and I'm sure someone of here has said about parking near the prison being cheap, does anyone else remember seeing that or know about parking? 

I hope it is in Jan/Feb as I'm getting married at end of March and don't want the stress of wedding to effect the IVF :-S x


----------



## Mossops

Our Appointment is the 24th, really excited. Do you think its just the screening or will it be co ordination too as ali said it was 2 hours?. April, we are getting married next year too. Ours isnt until May but i was worried as its stressful planning everything.


----------



## JJ1983

I too got an email after my blood and amh test saying I was eligible and nothing since. I went for my clinic appt today as had one scheduled and was told next step is ivf but I should wait to hear from George about these trials so nothing has been arranged. I have called and emailed George and got no response. I am so frustrated! Is the next step supposed to be screening after saying you are eligible? I assume that means not all of us will be picked. I am also gutted if we have to wait till Jan! I was really hopeful for an Xmas bfp. I'm really tempted to go for nhs ivf and give up on these trials


----------



## wellsk

JJ, potentially you could be refused, but its likely to be because there is something wrong with your ECG or anything else medically that is wrong. Generally you will more than likely just have the ECG, your weight taken, a blood test and urine test done. Then they go into great detail about what the trial entails. Then if you're happy, you sign the consent forms and decide when is best to start.

There is hospital parking April, and wormwood scrubs has a park with a car park at the rear of the hospital :thumbup:


----------



## wellsk

Mossops, no the co-ordination will be closer to your cycle start. It just involves showing you how to inject and who to contact, dates, etc


----------



## JJ1983

Thanks Wellsk. I'm just wondering why I haven't been asked to come in for a screening when I've been told my amh and scan make me eligible. I feel like I'm harassing George keep emailing but surely he knows how anxious I am!


----------



## Mossops

Thank you Wellsk, it's great having advice of what to expect.

JJ1983, sorry you haven't heard yet. I'm sure you will, have you tried Ali as he was arranging the appointments but he said he had a back log of emails.


----------



## JJ1983

Thanks Mossops. I've never emailed Ali, it's always been George. What's his full name and I'll try calling him t


----------



## wellsk

Its Ali Abbara (or something along those lines) :)
He's really lovely and helpful, I'm surprised you haven't had any contact with him.


I'm sure its just an accident or misplaced thing thay uou haven't been called hun. I'm sure it hasn't been done intentionally :hugs:


----------



## wellsk

As I've said before, please say if you're not happy with me being here! I'm genuinely only here to try and help and wish everyone well with their trial. :hugs:

But I know there has been points when I wad TTC where I found it tough with those who haf got their BFP, and admittedly still do sometimes :blush:


----------



## JJ1983

Wellsk, I personally am really happy to have you here as you've been through it so have helpful advice. It's really nice that you want to help those still ttc even though you have your bfp. congratulations and hope all goes well for you x


----------



## Mossops

I'm happy that you are on here too wellsk, it's great to have your advice and be able to ask you things that we'd otherwise have to keep bothering Ali or George with.
JJ1983' I hope you get hold of Ali, his email is [email protected]


----------



## shorty 786

yh i felt like i was harassing george and ali.pheww! Looks like i wasnt the only 1..i didn't know that we might not be picked for the trial if the screening doesnt go well.i thought if your amh is high and your scan shows cysts then your able to start the trial:-S i mean im anaemic hope that don't stop me getting on the trial


----------



## JJ1983

I think the screening is for hepatitis and HIV etc so hopefully being anaemic won't be an issue for you. I just want an email inviting me in for the screening! I've called and left another message for George today as lady on reception said he's the main man


----------



## JJ1983

George just called literally seconds after posting this. Going in next week, phew! Thanks for all your help ladies. I now feel a bit silly for getting myself all wound up!


----------



## Mossops

JJ1983, Glad you got your appointment sorted. Im so excited for next week, i know we have a while to wait before starting but every appointment is a step closer :)


----------



## shorty 786

Im just worried now about my two cycles clashing and having to decide which one i should go for the nhs one or the kisspeptin one.mind you the waiting list is up to 18weeks for the nhs one so if the kisspeptin starts first il decide to go with that


----------



## wellsk

The only thing is that if your NHS cycle is local to you, and I'm guessing it is. It will be a hell of a lot easier and cheaper! Its an unmissable chance! And when i had some serious problems in the middle of my cycle and thought it was going to be cancelled and my embryos frozen, I was seriously concerned about having to travel back and to from london again. I seriously doubt that I could do it again! 

Have you spoken to your doctor or Ali/George about your worries about the clash?


----------



## shorty 786

Not yet but i will when i go up to london for the screening visit. Iv got an appointmeng with my consultant at birmingham womens to be put on the nhs waiting list on jan 7th. I just hope the trial doesnt take two months to sort out the delay im praying that one regulatory body are satisfied asap


----------



## april0308

Hopefully it doesn't clash for you. you are very lucky to be able to have a chance on the nhs. This trial is my only hope of IVF as my partner already has a child so I cannot qualify for nhs treatment which is so unfair. Maybe like wellsk says the nhs option may be best as you don't have all the travelling. x


----------



## shorty 786

does anyone how much it is to park ourside the hospital or near the hospital, were thinking of going in the car as it works out cheaper


----------



## wellsk

I think if I remember correctly it's about £2 an hour :thumbup:


----------



## shorty 786

thas not bad it still works out cheaper than using the train and getting tube passes, also we don't have to hang around all day in london just so we can getting on the cheapest train home because its quite expensive at peak time


----------



## JJ1983

Yep it's £2.20 per hour but annoyingly if you overpay they don't give change


----------



## shorty 786

oh ok il just take enuf change as the screening visit appointment time is 2 hours but it might take longer


----------



## shorty 786

do any of u guys spot before a period. the past few months i have started to spot literally just a spot or two 2 or 3 days before my period is due and no blood actually comes out on the pad but if we have intercourse then you can see theres blood inside when we finish ( i know tmi bt im worrid this means something to do with low progesterone) it never used to happen but the last 5 cycles this is whats been happening:blush:


----------



## wellsk

I normally spot before a period... I think it started happening about a year back... I don't know why it happens though, I think most people get spotting. I think it's normal :shrug:
It's always the worse, as you're thinking 'is it IB bleeding or just AF starting?' :dohh:

When you have IVF they give you Progesterone suppositories to combat this, at Hammersmith you have them up until 12 weeks of pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## shorty 786

oh ok thats a relief:winkwink:


----------



## dale

Hi I have got my screening appointment through for the 5th November, thinking about driving down this time...eek!

I occasionally get spotting before a period, I usually find it happens on months I dont ovulate if I've had a longer cycle. 

x


----------



## wellsk

Great news about your appointment dale! Hope it goes well :)

Driving is definitely the easiest way to get there! I think half of my journeys we're driven. Mostly because I wasn't prepared to leave home at 3am to get there! :haha:


----------



## shorty 786

were also driving there next week im not a fan of trains and the tube


----------



## cjstaun

Our screening appointment is at 3pm today.. we are only 30 mins down the road so lucky in that way.

I always spot before my period - for at least 5 days, sometimes i ovulate, some times i dont.


----------



## april0308

Good luck today cjstaun! Look forward to hearing what is involved etc x


----------



## Mossops

I hope the appointment went well cjstaun, I'm looking forward to hearing about it too :)


----------



## wellsk

Hope you got on okay CJ! :)


----------



## JJ1983

I hope all went well CJ. I went in today for a scan as they thought I had a polyp on my uterus but luckily I don't so I can get going with the screening now. Have just emailed Ali (finally introduced to him!) to arrange a screening hopefully this week. I have been told it might still be November all being well. I am really excited now! 

ps I rarely have a cycle so can't really say about spotting but I did have some spotting after I finished my gonal f injections when I was doing injectables last round. I had to cancel as I produced too many follies hence being put forward for this trial


----------



## april0308

Still possibly November?! That would be great. Here's hoping ay!

Does anyone know if they give us any drugs to bring on a period or do the injections we have to take do that?


----------



## JJ1983

Possibly but I'm not getting hopes up, I think more likely Jan. If you don't get a period on your own (like me) they give you progesterone pills or the pill to bring one on, at least that's what they did for my clomid and injectables cycles


----------



## wellsk

If you have normal cycles, they will just wait :thumbup:
I haven't heard of anyone taking anything to bring on AF :shrug:


----------



## JJ1983

With pco you tend to not have normal cycles Wellsk so they have to give you something to make you have a bleed and mimic a normal cycle


----------



## april0308

That's good, when I was on clomid I was having regular cycles and now I've been taken off it's just a waiting game so frustrating. 

Hope all went well yesterday Cjstaun x


----------



## cjstaun

Morning All

The meeting went really well with Ali yesterday - it lasted nearly the full 2 hours. First Ali took bloods from me - full blood count etc. Then we went to the research unit. Lots of information on how the drugs work, some lifestyle questions, then my blood pressure, weight and height was taken. Finally a nurse performed an ECG. 

I should hear back in a week or so - all going well the co-ordination appointment will be in a few weeks then the trial will start Jan or Feb. He mentioned as everyone will be wanting to start asap - there maybe one cycle delay as they can only have a few ladies cycling per month.

My cycles are around 34 days - but if you dont cycle im sure they can give you provera to induce a period.

A change in the protocol means the progestrone support in this trial in progestrone in oil injections (which have to be performed daily by your partner) for 2 weeks rather than the cyclogest suppostories.

ps - the car park can get full, so arrive early - also you have to pay up front so take lots of change, its £2.20 per hour.


----------



## shorty 786

I was getting excited again when i read the erlia post&#353; from jj1983 that it may still be november! I hope that they still run to plan..what are they looking for when taking bloods? Im planning to leave birmingham at 11 hoping to get there for2 hope theres parking space


----------



## shorty 786

Jj1983 was u told that it might still be november by someone at the hospital?


----------



## cjstaun

The bloods are routine - blood count, thyroid, LH, FSH, HIV etc. Ive had all these done before but it was just to update them.

There is usually a few spaces, so you should be ok for parking. 

I think the plan is still Jan/Feb at the earliest.


----------



## dale

Hi ladies, does anyone know if your partner has to attend the screening appointment with you? Just wondering if DH needs the day off work.
x


----------



## JJ1983

Shorty, I was told by George they were still hoping for November but have received an email from Ali today saying it won't be till Jan/Feb at the earliest :((( my screening is on 6th November


----------



## cjstaun

Dale - No he doesnt need too - but there is lots of information given, so I went with my husband.


----------



## Mossops

Thank you CJ for filling us in on the screening. Im feeling impatient today, really hoped it would be starting earlier than Jan/Feb and as they have lots of people to get through i wonder if its likely to take longer than that :(


----------



## april0308

My partner has very little holiday with his company, so am taking my mum along! Will save partners holiday for the ones he needs to attend. Pleased to have a bit more info about what will happen at the appointment.


----------



## JJ1983

Mossops, I am also feeling very impatient. I suppose I have waited 2 years so what's another couple of months! Was really hoping for an Xmas bfp though :(


----------



## Mossops

Yep JJ, it would have been so nice to get a xmas bfp. I know what you mean, we have waited so long anyway but it just seems the date keeps moving lol. Back in April it was going to September and you get to that date and it moves haha. I wonder how they decide what order to do everyones cycle as doing a few ladies a month sounds like its going to take a long time to get round to everyone!


----------



## JJ1983

I'm worried about the too Mossops. Maybe names out of a hat!!


----------



## Mossops

Its one of my questions for Ali on Thursday JJ :). Lol it will be like being in a raffle if its out of a hat!


----------



## april0308

Look forward to hearing what their answer is Mossops, maybe they'll do people who have similar cycles etc.


----------



## shorty 786

They pwob do it depending on who's period comes 1st? Im not sure how they going to deal with ladies that don't have a period:-S


----------



## JJ1983

I really hope they don't do it that way, I could be waiting for years! Lol


----------



## Mossops

April, I think you may be right, it makes sense that they'd match up cycles or shorty it may what you said with the whole cycle day as they may fit us in around their everyday patients. Lol JJ, I'm sure they will give you something to start :) I'll let you guys know what he says when I go x


----------



## dale

Thanks for the information very useful. Ive found a site called park at my house that has peoples driveways near to hospital, thinking of parking there x


----------



## cjstaun

Did anyone else having their screening, how did it go?

We have had an email confirming we have been accepted  

So waiting on the co-ordination appointment in the next few weeks with the nurse.

Claire


----------



## april0308

Wow that's great news! Mine is next Tuesday. At least you didn't have to wait long to have confirmation you have been accepted. x


----------



## JJ1983

That's great news CJ! Mine is 6th November. Good to know we won't have to wait too long to know if we've 'passed' :)


----------



## Mossops

Hi, we had our screening today and I came out really excited. Ali was really nice and explained it so we'll. he said Xmas will be earliest but still likely jan/February. They haven't planned how to arrange the cycles but said it will be likely down to who has af at same time as can only have a few cycling same week. He said they will write down cycles then try and plan dates from there. He told us we were accepted and bloods were just to make sure nothing unknown wrong. He said he will let us know co ordination when the person in that department is back from holiday next week. Claire, congrats on your email, it's so exciting it's starting for us all x


----------



## shorty 786

does that mean we are all accepted? i mean those that had high AMH and cysts on the ovaries? or do we have to wait until screening to be told that we are accepted? im confused and worried now


----------



## shorty 786

do u have to wait for an email to be told your accepted or dies ali tell you on the screening day? our appointment is on monday


----------



## Mossops

I think to get through to screening we have to have the high amh and polycystic ovaries, that's what makes us eligible for the trial. Then as long as ECG is ok etc you are accepted. Don't worry shorty I think everyone is fine if you get to screening, it's only if your bloods or ECG showed something that meant you couldn't take part. I asked if what we had done meant we were accepted and Ali said yes, I'm guessing we get written confirmation via email once bloods are back like Claire did. But Ali was asking me to update him on each of my cycles so he figure out a start date when they are ready :)


----------



## april0308

I would have thought it is all dependant on ur screening. Suppose if the ECG were to show anything up like a heart defect they wouldn't want to then do IVF incase the defect was passed onto the baby I think. 

Does anyone take any vitamins/supplements? Want to start preparing my body and getting it in the best condition I can for IVF. I've been taking folic acid,
Multi vits and zinc. But not sure if over doing it or mixing the wrong things?! x


----------



## JJ1983

Shorty, don't worry. George said to me the high amh and cystic ovaries deem you accepted. The screening is just to make sure there are no other unknown health issues or disorders so in theory after this we could be refused but it's unlikely. I assume the results won't be instant as they have to wait for blood results. Hopefully Ali can reassure you more on Monday. 

Does anyone tried acupuncture or acupressure? I was going to try it to hopefully help my cycles. I figured it can't hurt since we have a while to wait to start


----------



## april0308

I had acupuncture last year and was pregnant which ended in ectopic. When the doctors confirmed how far gone I was, it turned out I was already pregnant when having acupuncture. It was very relaxing but I was quite sceptical about it, I was willing and am willing to try anything but just in my head can't comprehend how acupuncture etc would work. Just need to stop being sceptical I suppose! Lol


----------



## JJ1983

I feel exactly the same way April but even if all it does is help me de-stress then that's a good thing


----------



## JJ1983

Oh and re the vitamins, I take folic acid every day and when we start the trial, I'll take sanatogen pre-natal vitamins that have everything you need


----------



## shorty 786

i also have been taking multi vitamins mostly for my iron levels to be within the normal range so hopefully when ali does the bloods tomorrow
my iron levels should be ok.:thumbup: do you guys sign consent forms on the screening day? or is that on a seperate occasion?


----------



## Mossops

Shorty, you sign the consent form at your screening appointment after Ali goes through it all.

JJ I tried reflexology, like April said about her acupuncture I found it relaxing but didn't think it was doing much else. It did make my cycle heavier though as I was worrying it had been quite light. I take pregnacare conception and iron as my levels were slightly low x


----------



## shorty 786

On way to london, thankfully we chose to drive and lucky that we did because the radio has said the trains to london are delayed for a few hours because of the wind and rain that would have meant we would have missed our appoinment.


----------



## Mossops

Good luck for today shorty, let us know how you get on :)


----------



## april0308

Good luck today! Mine is tomorrow, may leave a little earlier in case any trees on road over night! Had so many down our way today. x


----------



## 3wishes

Hey my appointment is tomorrow. Does anyone take metformin? Just wondering if it's ok should be tho. been on them for 4 months.


----------



## cjstaun

3 wishes - Ali told me Metformin isnt allowed on this trial...

Has it helped with your cycles?


----------



## 3wishes

Oh no really it's helped a bit. Was you on metformin?


----------



## cjstaun

No ive not been but Dr Carby said I could try it. 

When I asked Ali he said it wasnt allowed for this trial. Let me know how the appointment goes.

How many ladies are now on the trial after the screening results?


----------



## april0308

I'm on metformin, not due to weight issues tho just to help with clomid. No longer on clomid and metformin doesn't seem to make me ovulate on its own but still on it in the hope it works. X


----------



## JJ1983

I was never given metformin as I was told I don't have any issues with insulin. They also don't want me to lose any weight as BMI only just 19.


----------



## 3wishes

April did you tell Ali about metformin? What time is your appointment mine is at 1:00. I was told I have the insulin side to pcos. No weight issues. Just asked my fertility doctor if I could try metformin and he was happy to prescribe it. Don't mind stopping it. Just hope I can do this trial.

By the way did any one notice the hammersmith hospital post code is OHS at the end (Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome) lol what a coincidence just thought I'd tell you all lol


----------



## Mossops

Lol 3wishes let's hope none of us over stimulate on the trial.

Claire, we were told we have been accepted but not confirmed via email yet. We're your bloods back when Ali emailed you?

Good luck to everyone going tomorrow, it's exciting the wheels are in motion. Just can't wait till Jan/Feb now :)


----------



## shorty 786

Hey everyone the appointment went well.we got there bang on time, it took us 3 hours to get there due to the wind and heavy rain.we finally signed the forms and now waiting to get a co ordination appointment..the info that ali give us was alot to take in.


----------



## april0308

3wishes mine is at 11-1 so may see you when I leave . 

Exactly same as me I just asked to go on it as saw other people online were trying it. Recently went to my GP to ask for bloods to me done to see what my glucose levels are as the fertility doctors just presumes I'm insulin resistant! 

Really not fusse about stopping the tablets as the only thing they are doing for me seems to be helping me loose a couple of extra pounds that I didn't need ;-).


----------



## cjstaun

Mossops - We were seen last Monday then had the results/confirmation email 2 days later. I had a copy of the full blood results numbers but no idea what they mean!

Ali told me Metformin was not allowed on this trial at all - so worth questioning that.

Has anyone on the PCOS trial had IVF before - we have had 2 round (one fresh one frozen) at Hammersmith so if anyone wants any info please ask me. The protocol is the same as what ive had before bar the Kisspeptin trigger.


----------



## shorty 786

Cjstaun theres alot to remember in terms of injections and when to take them so frm day2 its gonal f then frm day 6 its gonal f and cetrotide then trigger around dayt10 then estrogen tablets 3 times a day and progesterone injection both of these will be continued til 12weeks if ur pregnant..is that all right?


----------



## JJ1983

Wow, that is a lot to remember! Are you girls carrying on working full time throughout? It's going to be hard


----------



## shorty 786

Cjstaun can u tel me how a frozen cycle works?


----------



## shorty 786

Jj when ali was talking me through it all i was thinking that i need to try get the whole month off! After day 6 we need to go back to london every other day:-S my shifts at work are very long.i start 7am and finish 8pm


----------



## cjstaun

Hi Shorty

The IVF protocol is fairly intensive. Once your period starts, you start Gonal F once per day (from day 2 or 3) then a scan at day 6 - then cetrioide to stop ovulation every day.
On my last round I went for scan on day 6,8,9,10 and 11 then i was ready for trigger. We have to then go in once for the Kisspeptin then twice in 24 hours for bloods, then once for egg collection and egg transfer. So in total 10 times within 3 weeks. Progestrone support starts after egg collection. The progestrone injections have to be given by your partner or friend etc. Its a large needle in the back/hip area - for 2 weeks (once per day) to give the best support for implantation then estrogen tablets each day.

A frozen cycle is longer, as you start down regging from day 21 of the cycle, daily cetrioide for 2 weeks until a period comes, then you stay on those injections for a month to suppress the ovaries, then when ready you start supporitories and patches to build the womb lining. When ready, and another scan they de-frost the embryos ready for transfer. The process takes nearly 2 months all in.

Not all embryos make it - we had to de-frost 3 to get 2 that suvived.. we still have 2frozen at Hammersmith.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cjstaun

Time off wise - I only live 20 mins from the hospital so its easier for me.. but I got very tired after the fresh round so after egg collection i was off work for a few days. Then after transfer for 5 days to rest and give the embryos the best chance of implanting.


----------



## JJ1983

Thanks CJ that's really helpful. Were your work supportive? I think I'll take leave for egg collection and then for a few days after to rest but should be ok for the scans as I work in London


----------



## shorty 786

i have to use my annual leave for any time that i want off but thats if there isn't alot of staff off on annual leave around that time but if there is i have no choice but to get a sick note as i work in mental health and our patients are always kicking off and we have to restrain and run when alarms go off also the patients smoke alot and we have to stand with them while they do so i dont want to expose my self to cigarettes when im not a smoker


----------



## cjstaun

I work for a large corporate, so get 5 days for fertilty and flexibilty for scans etc. First time around I had 50 follicles, (mild OHSS) so was feeling very tired. This time ill be on a lower dose of Gonal F (112.5 vs 150) so fingers crossed not so many eggs.

After transfer I will allow 2-3 days resting and working from home to chill/


----------



## april0308

Just got home after my appointment with Ali. Def a lot of information to take in. Not sure how I will manage with all the travelling every other day, but will get around that some how, can't miss out on such an oppurtunity. Quite tricky with taking time off work as technically getting time off to then have 9-12 months off eventually lol. Work can lump it, will just pull a sicky if need be. Bring on jan/feb x


----------



## JJ1983

Exactly. It's more important than work at the end of the day. Glad it went well. I'm really excited for my appt next week!


----------



## shorty 786

I pray we start before jan/feb!!!!


----------



## Mossops

Claire, do you get really bloated and uncomfortable before the EC?, im really worried about OHSS, do they carry on with cycle if its just mild?

Shorty and April, did Ali give any indication of when it may be starting, just wondered if they have the approvals yet? x


----------



## cjstaun

Mossops - yes I did, but that was because I had 50 follicles growing and 30 eggs collected (rather too many) My dose was reduced from 150 to 112.50 to slow things down.
They monitor you really closely to check for OHSS - mine was luckly only mild.

In terms of approvals - it will be a good while yet I think - im sure Ali will keep us updated.


----------



## Mossops

Thank you, i guess they will probably monitor us even more closely than a normal ivf cycle as its a research trial. im quite nervous about the injections but i guess you get used to it. I will be so excited when Ali lets us know its gone through, its like waiting for Christmas haha :)


----------



## cjstaun

Once you have done a couple of injections it becomes second nature - dont worry 

I know - its been a long old wait - I first spoke to Ali in June!


----------



## shorty 786

i think Ali is expecting it to start no sooner than jan, but that will be a few women at a time, currently there is about 20 women on this trial.


----------



## cjstaun

Oh ok - fingers crossed then.

Tbh i think i would rather wait until the new year - as closures during Christmas will make things tricky. 

Ive already had a fresh round and a frozen NHS round this year so the gap is a welcome rest.


----------



## Mossops

Thanks Claire, im fine with needles as long as i dont look :). I guess January is better as we wont have to worry about the clinic not being open when we need them. It has been a long old wait, we first applied in April for the original trial but due to the PCO had to wait. I spoke to Ali and my bloods have come back normal, so we are definitely, definitely able to take part yipee! :happydance:


----------



## 3wishes

Hi my appointment with Ali went well. He's lovely first time I've met him just had bloods done ecg then went through the trial. I asked him when it should be starting he's hoping for end of December. He said he will have to work out when people start and to try make it fair. Said some people get annoyed but I don't see how people would be like that they should understand and take whatever they get as they are getting it free.


----------



## Mossops

Hi 3wishes, Glad it went well for you. Ali is lovely, isnt he. That would be great if does happen to be end of December, i guess thats why he wants updates of our cycles so he can plan it all out :)


----------



## JJ1983

You're right 3 wishes. I'm sure they'll work out a fair way. We're talking about a difference of a few weeks. Glad everyone's screening has gone well so far. Fingers crossed the luck continues! x


----------



## 3wishes

He is so friendly. Wasn't expecting him to be as young as he was. 

Going to find it strange emailing him every time I start my period lol

Just want to share something with you all that I was scared of doing this trial as I didn't want to go through all this and to be let down and no baby at the end of it, didn't want to go through that disappointment and being down but then I thought about it if it does then it does at least I've helped with research so this drug can become available and help others


----------



## JJ1983

I know. I've already been disappointed so many times with clomid and injectables but maybe this is our magic solution that will finally get us our baby. We have to all be optimistic that it will happen x


----------



## Mossops

I'm the same, I'm nervous of how I'll feel if it doesn't work. But I'm keeping an open mind and have thought about the chance it may not work so I feel prepared whatever the outcome. JJ you are right about staying positive, positive thoughts bring positive things x


----------



## Tamla82

Hi all, 
I am new to this thread, I am in the same position as most of you. I had my screening visit with Ali yesterday all seems good but I read that done if you have emails advising you had been accepted? How long did it take to revive the emails after your screening visit? A little bit about me I have PCOS and type 1 diabetes my husband has low count, we have been ttc for 8 years we have had 2 failed ICSI attempts at Nurture in Nottingham and we live in Stafford. Xx


----------



## cjstaun

Hi Tamla

Welcome  Great news on the trial. I had my screening on 21st Oct and got the blood results on 23rd. Just waiting on the co-ordination appointment now.

Ive had one fresh and one frozen NHS cycle at Hammersmith so far. The fresh resulted in a chemical pregnancy and the frozen BFN. xx


----------



## Tamla82

Hey cjstaun, 

It was really very quick on the blood results coming back then. Ali said I should receive a coordination appt in the next few weeks. Hammersmith has been really good so far, it's a long way for us to travel but after meeting with Dr Carby & Ali they seem much more clued up than any other fertility clinics we have been too, which is very reassuring. Hopefully this time round we both get good news with a BFP. :) xx


----------



## shorty 786

Ali has emailed me back bloods come back all fine just my iron is a little below average so i guess il have to get iron tablets for that and should be fine.just waiting for the co ordination visit!:thumbup: im quite relaxed now knowing we been accepted


----------



## JJ1983

Welcome Tamla! Glad your bloods were ok Shorty. Come on Wednesday! For once I am wishing the wkend away. Happy Halloween everyone also. Keep thinking this time next year hopefully we will all be about to pop! x


----------



## april0308

Welcome tamla! Can't wait to hear about my blood results. Was just saying to my partner this time next year we will all hopefully be counting down the days till we pop. Fingers crossed this is finally our time girlies. x


----------



## Mossops

Welcome Tamla, nice to see another person on the trial. April, I have everything crossed that we will be waiting for a special arrival next halloween :). Is everyone thinking of having two put back, when I asked Ali he said alot of ladies got their bfp with two but none did when putting one back but the majority chose two anyway?


----------



## Tamla82

Hi mossops, April & jj

Thank you all for the warm welcome, it would be so lovely to be expecting this time next year :) given the option I would like to have 2 put back if we have enough when I was at Nottingham they advised I would only be able have 1 put back cause of my diabetes :( I think 2 gives you a better chance of success, it's got to. 

Xx


----------



## syma

Hi ladies, 

Glad to see things are on the roll :happydance:

I'm going for screening visit tomorrow a bit nervous as I don't know what to expect., from the sounds of some of your visits it seems okay.

If I have the choice of having 2 put bk I will.

Good luck to all of you let's pray we all have great results in the end :flower:


----------



## JJ1983

We have decided to put two back. It's a difficult decision as there are risks with carrying twins. We would love twins though as then only have to go through this once!


----------



## syma

Hya Tamla

Do anyone know how many women have gotten pregnant from this study?


----------



## JJ1983

Hi Syma

I don't know the answer to your question but I don't think we can take much from that either way. This is the first trial for pcoers as the first trial specifically excluded people in that group. By virtue of our pco, we are good candidates for ivf as we produce lots of eggs (or so I've been told). Kisspeptin won't increase our chances but should reduce our risk of ohs which is really common in pco (again because of the number of eggs)


----------



## Tamla82

Hi syma,

I am not sure about how many ladies have got pregnant from the first study? I know there was deff 1 lady as I remover seeing her on BBC news. In my first ICSI cycle I developed OHSS and my cycle was canceled so I am hoping that this works so I can at least get to egg collection and transfer :) 

Xx


----------



## syma

Hya Jj,

I get you. Let's hope this trial is good for us pcos lol.


----------



## syma

Hya Tamla, 
I'm a bit nervous about having ohss as when I ovulate I have serious pain some times for 1 day or 3


----------



## syma

Tamla, hopefully this trial will be good for you x


----------



## april0308

I will be choosing to have 2 put back. Ali made out that it wasn't overly successful on the last trial. He told me also that there is a risk of ectopic as the egg can float up the tube which I wasn't aware off, I can't go through that again :-(. Just need to all thing positively and not stress and pin our hopes on this one go, and hopefully it will all come good for us. I must admit I'm feeling very relaxed about it all. My whole mood has changed and I'm a lot happier. I think because I've not tried IVF before - I think I'm def going to fall pregnant! I will be heartbroken if it doesn't work.


----------



## JJ1983

April, will you have NHS ivf if this isn't successful? I get one go for IVF on the NHS at Hsmith after this (hopefully won't need it!).


----------



## april0308

No :-( my partner already has a child so we don't qualify. We are getting married in March so are going to ask if people want to give gifts, then to give us money towards IVF instead.


----------



## JJ1983

That's a lovely idea. Let's hope you won't need it and you can put it towards a Honeymoon instead x


----------



## Tamla82

Syma, I think I was just unlucky last time I always seem to have bad reactions to medications, hammersmith seem to be clued up in everything so fingers crossed none of us get OHSS on the trial. I just want it to start now, we never want the af but I want it to be jan/feb and be staring now. Xx


----------



## syma

I can't sleep my brains on overdrive about 2mrw .

I want to read as much as possible about ivf but I think I've drained the Internets information as all the stuff coming up I've seen a hundred times lol.

I think it's cos things could finally work after waiting for so long


----------



## Mossops

Good luck today Syma.
April we are like you, we don't qualify for Nhs as I have two from my previous partner, we are also asking people for money when we get married in May. Although we are hoping we can egg share if the Kisspeptin doesn't work out x


----------



## shorty 786

hope it went well for you syma:thumbup:


----------



## syma

Thanks Mossops an Shorty.

It went well the screening appointment with Ali, he's really nice. 
It was alot of info to take in but really happy with how things went. 
Let's just hope the next step is soon.:hugs:


----------



## shorty 786

Hey everyone did anyone else get a call from the nurse to arrange a co ordination appointment??


----------



## Mossops

I did Shorty, he just took my last cycle date and length and said he would email or call back once he had figured everyones cycles out. Did they give you a date yet?


----------



## april0308

I had a call too. Not that I was much use as been waiting for my period for ages. Think I am now on CD47! When I was on clomid my cycles were 35 days. Anyone else have random cycles? Completly forgot to ask at my appointment whether they will give us provera to induce our periods or whether we just have to wait it out?! x


----------



## shorty 786

I thinl he is trying to work out who's period will fall around the same time then put us in groups to attend the co ordination visit and from that they can try wok out who will be starting when


----------



## JJ1983

My screening isn't even until Wednesday. Bit worried now!


----------



## shorty 786

Jj dont worry the nurse did say we wont be starting until january


----------



## JJ1983

Oh ok, thanks Shorty. I was worried I had been left out of the loop and forgotten about! I'm having my first acupressure appt tonight to try and help with my cycles. Am weirdly quite excited about it!


----------



## cjstaun

I got the call too from Carl.

My cycles are usually around 34 days. Ive had accupuncture for the last year or so which has really helped regulate my cycles.

Also I find a low GI diet really helps me.


----------



## Mossops

I know its not till January but im getting really excited now :). I wonder when he will let us know the dates for our co ordination visits as it seems quite early if we arent getting started till after Christmas


----------



## shorty 786

Im still hoPing we could star before xmas it wud b jus amazing!! Guttedd in a way as the trial was ment to start the start of this month.we all could have been a few wks away frm our bfp


----------



## Mossops

I know what you mean, when he rang I thought maybe they were starting early and got all excited!


----------



## JJ1983

At least we'll all be ready to go though and can enjoy a few glasses of mulled wine at Christmas! Seriously, I'm gutted it's not sooner too but there's nothing we can do to speed it up sadly x


----------



## Mossops

You are right JJ, after Christmas it's always boring in January so how great is it that we will all have the excitement of starting x


----------



## dale

Hi ladies, had my screening appointment today, loads of info to take on board! I asked about the metformin, he said can't take that for the study, and it takes some time to get it out of system so he said must stop taking it by the end of November. I think someone mentioned that before they were unsure about it? Go to wait for a call re. co-ordination appointment now. x


----------



## 3wishes

Hi dale glad you asked about metformin I forgot to ask. Been a week now since I've stopped taking metformin. Bit worried about what my cycles are going to be like hope there not going to be messed up :shrug:


----------



## JJ1983

Screening finally done. Was ok. Did anyone else think maybe there might be a miracle and they would get a positive pregnancy test?! I couldn't help but feel disappointed even though there was zero chance! Will get my results Friday and then will be awaiting co-ordination like the rest of you. Slightly worried that having virtually no cycle may affect my eligibility as Ali said he hadn't come across it before. We'll see


----------



## Mossops

JJ I was the same secretly hoping for a bfp, then he said its normal :( . I get my hopes up every month thinking just maybe by some miracle it will be positive. I will be petrified when it comes to testing after ivf, Ali said not to test early as it just causes stress which may have a negative effect x


----------



## 3wishes

Lol that's exactly what I thought. Had a lovely thought that maybe the test would be positive and I've come all this way for nothing :dohh: I wish :haha:


----------



## JJ1983

Also, does anyone else get sick of pregnancy announcements on facebook? There always seems to be one on my low days :(


----------



## shorty 786

Yup wel my sister in law due her bby soon :-(


----------



## JJ1983

Snap


----------



## shorty 786

Has any1 heard bwt their co ordination visit yet?


----------



## cjstaun

Hi - yep emailed Ali. Ours is 2nd Dec at 10am


----------



## shorty 786

thats great ! guess we just have to wait for ali to email us and let us know..cant wait now! :thumbup:


----------



## cjstaun

I did email him today and got that reply.

exciting to get this - then Christmas and start in the new year


----------



## shorty 786

i just got an email off ali and mine is on the 22nd november at 11am. excited now!!!


----------



## Mossops

We haven't heard yet :( did you both email him first to check or did he just email you?. I've sent him an email but not heard yet.


----------



## Mossops

Panic over, ours is on the 20th November. Can't wait :)


----------



## shorty 786

Im just hoping they would hurry up with the approvals so we can all start my periods due in a week, if we were running to the original plan we would be starting injecting next week


----------



## april0308

I havent heard from Ali, just had that call the other day. I think I will drop him an email and see what is happening. Still waiting for my blimin period! I'm on CD 51 now! x


----------



## cjstaun

Got all the paperwork though the post today - makes it all very real now!


----------



## april0308

That is exciting CJ!

Ali has replied to me saying I should receive an appointment for the 28th November @ 10am.


----------



## Mossops

Cj what is the paperwork about,just confirming appointment?. Ali said they had sent me info :)


----------



## cjstaun

Hi

Its the confirmation letter about the appointment and the consent forms. Lots to fill out before you co-ordination app.

Info about IVF/ICSI and what you want to done with eggs/embryos if you spilt from your partner or die etc. If you consent to use of embryos for training etc etc. Last time it took a couple of hours to complete it all.


----------



## JJ1983

Well after hounding Ali I finally got my blood results! All is well so look forward to catching up with the rest of you and getting my co-ordination appointment arranged. He thinks it will be in December. Feels so good to be getting closer and closer


----------



## shorty 786

Ali did say every ones appointment is in da post


----------



## Mossops

Thanks CJ, can't wait for the postman to come now!. It certainly does make it feel all very real now :)


----------



## shorty 786

im already doing the countdown to january:thumbup:


----------



## Mossops

Haha me too Shorty, im sure im going to drive my fiance mad by then :)


----------



## shorty 786

im so not happy? during january my workplace have decided to put me on nights!!!:cry: they justify it by telling me it might benefit me as there less work to do during a night shift


----------



## wellsk

That's a difficult one... it could potentially work in your favour. Because everything is done in the morning. When do you finish work in the morning?


----------



## shorty 786

a night shift starts at 7.30pm and ends at 7.30 am


----------



## JJ1983

That sucks Shorty as you'll need your sleep. Maybe you could ask George to give you a note to say why you can't do night shifts. I'm a bit worried that everything is in the morning too as I have to go to Court most mornings for my job. I was thinking of asking George to do me a note too


----------



## shorty 786

well i told them that at times i need to get to london early in the morning because ali told us after day 6 we need to come to london every other day, my manager said he will allow me to leave like at 3am or 4 am to get to london for 7am but il have to use my annual leave to cover me frm 3 to 7, i also raised the issue of progesterone injection at 9pm they said they will let me go home and get it done and then to come back


----------



## shorty 786

but i tried to explain that ill be up all night from the night shift then up most the day travelling to london and doing what we need to do at clininc then getting back to birmingham so it means il be napping just few hours if that before i need to be ready for my night shift at 7.30 pm.il try asking george for a note


----------



## Mossops

Ive got my paperwork now, wow there is a lot to read through!. Im so excited now, cant wait to get started :)


----------



## Mossops

wellsk, did you go home on public transport after egg collection as i noticed there is a question that says they want you to go by taxi or be driven home?


----------



## wellsk

I was driven home after the EC, but to be honest I felt fine afterwards. And they don't check how you're getting back. :)


----------



## shorty 786

guys do we have to consent to having lft over egg or sperm to be usd in training?


----------



## wellsk

No, it's entirely up to you over whether you want your eggs and sperm to be used for training purposes. Any left over eggs that are not used or frozen will be destroyed after the cycle :thumbup:


----------



## JJ1983

Did you ladies get confirmation of your co-ordination appt via email before you received it in the post?

Hope you sort out work Shorty


----------



## Mossops

Thank you Wellsk, on the part where it asks about consent for storage is that if you want frozen ones?. sorry for all the questions :)

JJ, i emailed Ali to ask when it would be and he gave me the date on email but said a pack was in the post


----------



## wellsk

Erm, not 100% on that one hun, it sounds about right. It should say about the fact it will incur a charge if you wish to freeze some :)


----------



## JJ1983

Ok. I'll wait a few more days then as only had blood results Friday


----------



## Mossops

Thanks Wellsk, it doesnt mention a charge on that part of the question so i might just ask them about it on the day :)


----------



## cjstaun

Mossops - ive asked Ali about egg freezing - his reply is below:

If you have spare embryos you can freeze them although you will be liable for the cost of this ( in the region of £850 with one year upkeep).


----------



## shorty 786

Does any1 knw about transfering the embryos to your local fertility centre?


----------



## april0308

I was going to ask about the possibility of transferring them to our local one and cost when at our appointment. Do they count a year from the day they collect them? Because if we were to fall pregnant with this cycle, i dont think I would want to start trying for another baby within the first 3 months prior to the years freeze being up!

Also I have ticked no to the training and research questions.


----------



## JJ1983

That's exactly what I thought April! Really we'd have to freeze for 2 years at least which is actually pretty expensive :(


----------



## cjstaun

I think this cost is about standard at most London clinics, CRM are £1000 for 2 years then £300 pa.


----------



## wellsk

It also depends on the amount and quality of embryos you have to freeze too. As I only had 3 embryos, two of which were good/okay quality, one which was very poor. I had the two put back, and the other wouldn't have survived the freezing process. And I don't think my other two would've done either as they have to be very high quality (I think!). So it honestly depends on what happens :shrug:


----------



## shorty 786

My local clinic charge £150 for a year freezing and hammersmith charge 850! But i dont know if we can transfer the embroyos


----------



## shorty 786

I just hope we get a bfp with the trial and some good quality embroyos to freeze for future


----------



## Mossops

Thanks CJ, its so nice having other people going through it at the same time as we can answer each others questions.

I dont think we will freeze any as its so expensive, we will go on to try egg share if this doesnt work out for us. I think we will be in total shock if we get a bfp, you get so used to the bfn month after month.


----------



## cjstaun

Yes its really handy to chat on here.

Im also looking at egg sharing at CRM. The results are really good there 41.5% but i have to hurry as im 35 next August.


----------



## april0308

It is great being able to speak with you girls on here. I am the only one out of my circle of friends that hasnt got a child. Majority of weekends we all meet up and all the kids are there and my step son, and I just sit there thinking why can't i have a child! So frustrating! Lets finally hope that 2014 is our year!


----------



## wellsk

Sorry to hear that april. :hugs:
I can't imagine how painful it must be to sit there with all your friends and their children. I would find that really tough :hugs:
Hopefully you'll get your forever baby come 2014, and they'll be jealous and the broody ones over your beautiful newborn :hugs:


----------



## Mossops

I looked into Crm but they didnt get back to me after i sent them my form. I think we will go with the Lister or bourn hall as they have been really helpful and i read good reviews. Hoping that we dont need to of course :).

April, i know whats its like, i was trying for my first son for four years then had an ectopic and all my friends at that point had newborns. It doesnt get any easier even when you have children and trying for another as its the whole thing of why cant i get pregnant when everyone else around finds it so easy. Infertility is a horrible thing but this trial is fantastic as we all get a chance to try and remedy it.


----------



## shorty 786

i know were all counting down to january but we haven't had any confirmation..im just sooo emotional the paste few days not only because the other women in the household is gone into labour and the face that i wouldn't been so dwn if we didnt have this delay i would be busy starting my injection todays:cry: january seems so far away and it might not even be january for definite.im so sick of this waiting:cry: ( sorry for the rant)


----------



## Mossops

I really hope it is January Shorty but i dont think they would be in any rush to do our co ordination visits this side of christmas if they didnt think it would be in January. When i asked Karl that called about our appointment he said January. The waiting is horrible but it will go quickly as its straight after Christmas :)


----------



## shorty 786

my s.i.l had a boy just an hour ago,:cry: imtrying to keep a barve face at work but im just filling up with tears, its really tough time for a women to go thru infertility wile others in the house have no problem,a newborn just makes me break down and my husband just gets angry with me that i cant be happy for his brother and his sister in law.if only he understood what i feel.is it just me or does anyone else feel like this too


----------



## shorty 786

and mossops they still haven't had any confirmation to say when we can definetly start and thats killing me.i just dont know what to do with myself:shrug:


----------



## Mossops

So sorry your feeling down Shorty, it's upsets me too every month we get a bfn. Our friends have just had a little boy too and while I'm happy for them it's making me sad that's it's not working for us. I've just emailed Ali to ask how approvals are going, I haven't asked him since we went 3 weeks ago so hoping for positive update :)


----------



## teaparty

Hello everyone. Can I join you all? I'm new here and stumbled across you by googling kisspeptin. I've been in touch with Ali for months but because I'm high risk ohss I have been waiting for confirmation of the trial in high risk women. I finally took my first step on the ladder last night as I had an appointment with George. George took one look at my ovaries and said I'm almost certainly suitable for the trial starting in January /February time. I've had blood taken and gave all my history but feeling really excited because I'd counted myself out of ever being able to have treatment again ... I will feel like the luckiest girl alive if I get another shot. 

Please introduce yourselves... We're here together and I'd love to get to know you all a little better. A bit about me: I'm 33 and dh is 42. We have a 7 year old miracle and had a terrible round of ivf last march which ended in severe ohss and a stay in intensive care. It was so traumatic and because I came so close to dieing dh and I said we'd never do it again.

Best wishes to all xxx

PS apologies for weird typos but I'm using phone and can only see a little bit of what I'm typing!!


----------



## shorty 786

mossops do let us know what ali replies with. and hello tea party im 22 dh is 26 i suffer from multiple cysts in my ovaries but ovulate each month normally dh has low sperm count very low motility and low morphology.


----------



## JJ1983

Welcome tea party! Girls, I feel your pain. I'm going to visit my best friend and her new born this wkend. Also just had a pregnancy announcement at work. Finding it tough. We have been trying for 2 years. I say trying but we haven't actually had a chance seeing as my body has ovulated once in that time (also had 4 induced periods). So so frustrating. My hubbie and I are both 30, he has no issues. I also get told off for not being happy about other people's pregnancies! Particularly his sister who already has 1 and said she didn't want another! I feel really optimistic for these trials though x


----------



## shorty 786

iv started my period today and i am sooooo tempted to take clomid knowing the riskd of ohss is quite high for me but waiting around doing nothing is making me feel useless


----------



## JJ1983

Don't do it Shorty. I know it's really tempting. I have gonal f and the trigger shot in my fridge from my last round of injectables and I have been so tempted but it's not worth the risk.


----------



## cjstaun

Welcome teaparty.

Im 34 and my dh is 35. We had one NHS IVF fresh round at Hammersmith which ended with a chemical miscarriage. We had 5 frozen embryos, used 2 on a frozen round which was a bfn.
I had mild Ohss on the first round, i had 50 eggs on the scan 30 collected,22 suitable and 20 fertilised.

Im clomid resistant, only ovulated once in 4 months and had horrid night sweats - yuck.

Looking forward to the co-oridnation appointment in a couple of weeks - and maybe we will see each other at the scan appointments!!

Claire xx


----------



## wellsk

Welcome teaparty! I'm very sorry to hear about your previous IVF experience. How scary! I hope that this will be much more successful! :)
I'm Kathryn, I'm 23 and my DH is 30. I was the one who originally started this thread all the way back around February time. I was not eligible for IVF on the NHS in my PCT due to age, so was lucky enough to come across the original study. I have low AMH levels and we have severe MFI. 

Very luckily for me I was accepted in May, and started the trial in May. I had a pretty poor response to the IVF with only 3 embryos, two medium quality and one poor quality. Although the whole cycle was almost cancelled at point of embryo transfer. Luckily for me it wasn't! Surprisingly after all that I got my BFP on father's day. And I'm expecting a little girl on February 25th. 

I kinda hang round for support and to answer questions if I can! Plus I'm desperately hoping to see some of the other wonderful ladies get started and get their BFPs! :)


----------



## teaparty

wellsk said:


> Welcome teaparty! I'm very sorry to hear about your previous IVF experience. How scary! I hope that this will be much more successful! :)
> I'm Kathryn, I'm 23 and my DH is 30. I was the one who originally started this thread all the way back around February time. I was not eligible for IVF on the NHS in my PCT due to age, so was lucky enough to come across the original study. I have low AMH levels and we have severe MFI.
> 
> Very luckily for me I was accepted in May, and started the trial in May. I had a pretty poor response to the IVF with only 3 embryos, two medium quality and one poor quality. Although the whole cycle was almost cancelled at point of embryo transfer. Luckily for me it wasn't! Surprisingly after all that I got my BFP on father's day. And I'm expecting a little girl on February 25th.
> 
> I kinda hang round for support and to answer questions if I can! Plus I'm desperately hoping to see some of the other wonderful ladies get started and get their BFPs! :)

Hi everyone. Thank you for being so welcoming. I know what you mean about finding other peoples pregnancies or babies hard to deal with... Just got off phone to little sister who is twenty weeks and found out she's having a girl today. She's had a hard journey too and I am thrilled for her but it is still a tough reminder that my body doesn't do what it should. 

Wellsk, thank you so much for your happy ending story; it bought a tear to my eye because stories like yours help me to believe that miracles do happen.

I'll pop back often to chat. It is lovely to meet you all. Good luck with your appointments xxx xxx


----------



## shorty 786

jj im just so depressed today and so emotional partly due to my period today but i just want to try anything.anything is better than nothing:cry:


----------



## JJ1983

I know how it feels Shorty. Some days I feel really optimistic and excited and others unbelievably down. I would just say that if you get ohss then you'll be out whilst you recover so just be careful x


----------



## Mossops

Welcome tea party,

Me and my fiancé are both 31,we have been trying for two years. I have two boys from my first marriage but this time around we have a tubal issue as I had an ectopic before my first son and we have abnormal morphology issues, I also have polycystic looking ovaries but not the whole syndrome.This is our only chance of ivf unless we egg share as no nhs funding. So happy to be on the trial.

I emailed Ali and he said they haven't had approval back yet but they hadn't expected back yet and he can give a more definite answer of if we can start in January by December so to keep updating him with my cycles. At least with the co ordination appointment out the way we are all set to go if it is short notice in January xx


----------



## teaparty

I haven't had a coordination appointment - what's that? George said he'd contact me with more info once blood results in next week. So those of you who have done the scan and bloods, what's next? Is it the coordination appointment? I'm definitely behind most of you I think but hope that doesn't matter.

X


----------



## april0308

Hi tea party nice to hear of another person joining the trial. I'm April 26, partner is 32. He already has a child from a previous relationship so cannot have NHS funding. I have pco but not the syndrome. Have had ovaries drilled and fell pregnant on clomid but ended in an ectopic. So the trial is my next step. Been considering taking another batch of clomid but trying my hardest not too, plus I can't as still no sign of my period. I'm 21 days late now. Really thought my cycles were becoming regular :-(.


----------



## JJ1983

Tea party, I'm a bit behind too. I only had my bloods taken last week and am currently waiting for my coordination appt. Most of the ladies seem to know when theirs is already. Basically, once an appt date is confirmed you should get a load of paperwork to complete about what you want to happen with embryos etc. The coordination appt is just to discuss everything I think! Wellsk will be able to tell you more I'm sure


----------



## JJ1983

Although if you haven't had your screening yet then that is next. That's where they do an ECG and take bloods again (to check for everything). That's a 2 hour appt with Ali


----------



## teaparty

Thank you JJ1983 I think I will need the screening appointment then. I'm worried about work and time off needed. Anyone else here a teacher? How did you manage it? Can Ali do really early or late appointments so that I minimise disruption to my job? I know I shouldn't be worrying about work but it is a consideration! Anyone had any ideas about how to do this without telling boss?? X


----------



## JJ1983

The screening takes 2 hours but hopefully he can fit you in around work. I ended up having to tell my HR lady when I was on the injectables as I ended up stimming for 3 weeks so had to have countless scans. Luckily she was really good about it and hasn't told anyone else and has just covered for me. I think it would be very difficult not to tell anyone at all. Is there anyone you can trust to tell?


----------



## Mossops

I wouldn't worry about you guys being a bit behind, once we have the co ordination appointment we will all be waiting to start and by that point you will both have caught up x


----------



## 3wishes

Hi tea party my name is sarah I m 27 my partner is 28 been together 13 years I have one son aged 9, started trying in 2011 found out I had pcos just mainly cysts not much symptoms tried 6 rounds of clomid ovulated each time but never got pregnant. Started metformin in May this year and just recently stopped taking them. 

Hey April my period is also late probably to do with stopping metformin don't know whether to wait or get it induced with provera or something. so annoying :growlmad: got loads of cheap pregnancy tests gonna take a few and hope for a miracle :haha:


----------



## april0308

wow 3wishes you sound exactly the same as me! No symtoms of the pco syndrome, but have cysts. 6 rounds of clomid which i ovulated on each time and then started metformin and now off it.

I lost a few pounds of metformin which i loved, so now really carefully watching what I eat as no weight will quickly pile back on.

I am thinking about testing this weekend in the chance it could be a positive.

Did anyone ask Ali if provera will be used on the trial if our periods are delayed? x


----------



## cjstaun

April - yes Ali said they can provide provera if you period is late or absent.

Ive been 34 days for the last 3 months now im day 37 and no signs :-( damn pco


----------



## april0308

ive been 35 days for last few months and now no sign! CD 57! Pleased to hear we can use provera if need be.


----------



## JJ1983

I wish I had any sort of cycle, I have non at all! Yes, Ali said I could take provera to bring on a bleed. I am clomid resistant so only gonal f(fsh injections) make my eggs grow. I also have no syndrome symptoms (other than absent periods) and actually struggle to put on weight. Believe me, I'm not bragging I would much rather have some curves! :)


----------



## shorty 786

What does amh test for and is it good or bad to have high amh!


----------



## 3wishes

April- maybe we might catch on at same time wouldn't that be nice lol. I am only cd38 normally start cd 32-33 I think it's because of metformin. Suffering with a UTI at the moment hate it.

Shorty- I think amh is to do with your egg count might be wrong but it something like that and people with pcos normally have high amh which is better than low


----------



## wellsk

Yes, 3wishes is correct. It looks at your egg reserves and quality of those eggs. Its very common for those with PCOS to have high levels of AMH. Your AMH does decrease with age I believe though. 
I have low AMH for my age, which kinda means that my egg reserve and quality is poorer or looks older than it should. :thumbup:


----------



## shorty 786

my levels of amh is 50 so does that mean i have good quality eggs and good reserve.


----------



## JJ1983

Shorty, as far as I understand, if you didn't have high AMH (ie good ovarian reserve) then you wouldn't be in this study as that was one of the requirements x


----------



## cjstaun

The cut off for this study was 40>mol ... mine was 41.8 ekk!!


----------



## april0308

Mine was 68.5 x


----------



## Mossops

Mine was 41 in April and had gone down to 34.8 in October but they said my ultrasound findings are enough to take part x


----------



## JJ1983

Been to see bf's newborn today. They let slip they were going to try for baby number two as soon as possible. Hubbie doesn't understand why I'm upset. Just feeling blue :(

not sure what my amh is, will have to ask Ali


----------



## wellsk

Hugs JJ! :hugs:
Men just don't get the how much it hurts sometimes to see others get what we desperately want and then happily don't think about it when they want even more!

I get upset when friend's who've already got children and have regularly told me how they have no problems conceiving tell me they're jealous because I'm pregnant... It really frustrates me, as they really don't give a thought about what we have to go through to get to this point... if they really knew what they were talking about and the implications they wouldn't say it! :growlmad:

Hopefully you'll get your BFP soon, before they get theirs! :hugs:


----------



## JJ1983

Thanks Wellsk. I guess people just don't think sometimes but it's nice to vent to people who understand. I really hope I pip them to the post with my bfp too. Fingers crossed for us all. Your story is amazing and gives us all hope x


----------



## shorty 786

Jj i was feeln da same over past fw days and some people are just insensitive


----------



## teaparty

It is really hard when people thoughtlessly say things about pregnancy. I try to always remember that they didn't set out to say something stupid and hurtful but it is ridiculous how often people do it to me. Clueless ... But then why wouldn't they be unless they'd been through it themselves? I'm trying to pip my sister in laws to the post but I'm pretty sure they'll be giving me news of their pregnancies before I can give them news of mine. Six and half years of trying and failing certainly has taken its toll... I'm hoping and praying that this is going to be my doorway to pregnancy. 

I have no idea what my amh is but I will ask george when I speak to him Wednesday. Once I have confirmation from bloods that I'm suitable for study, what's the next step and what's the timeframe? 

Best wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## JJ1983

Tea party, I imagine you will be invited in for screening quite soon after you get your blood test results. I think mine was about 2 weeks later. 

Still reeling from the insensitivity of earlier but I know they didn't mean anything. Here's to getting the next bfps!


----------



## syma

Hi ladies, 
Welcome Tea party.

Well I'm still waiting for my coordination appointment hopefully not to long now. 

I totally understand how you feel watching everyone around you being pregnant enjoying there moments, and we are trying to have the same joys. 
I really do hope for all of us to have our lil babas on this trial. 
Every day I wake up I'm thinking about the trial my partner is so supportive to me ,that's what keeps me strong. 
And coming on this site knowing I aint alone.:comp


----------



## shorty 786

not long now for our co ordination visits, i think mossop is the 1st to go in few days so hopefulli she wil giv us the heads up on what to expect..38 days to xmas now! cum on ali giv us sum gud news on approvals soon](*,)


----------



## cjstaun

Evening all

Was thinking of setting up a facebook group for the ladies on the pcos trial -as its easier to view and private.. as we progress though the cycles.

Anyone else think this would be useful?


----------



## teaparty

I can see its a good idea but it I'm not on Feb. Is there a way I can join but only be seen in that like fb page about the trial (forgive my lack of understanding about fb!) Would you be able to tell me how to do that?? I would only want to see and be seen in that section (not sure it's called a section though!) ... Is that even possible??


----------



## JJ1983

I like this idea! Tea party, sadly I'm pretty sure you would need to join fb to view. If u don't fancy putting yourself on there you could always join with a pseudonym?


----------



## april0308

I like that idea  plus can see profile pics so can say hi if we see eachother at the hospital rather than looking like a mad woman trying to work out if your a girl from on here! Lol x


----------



## cjstaun

Fab

Ill set one up today.

Teaparty - you can set up a profile with no info on it bar a brief name and very little detail. Unless you add friends there isnt much anyone can see.

Once we cycle i wont want to put up the info on here as this is totally public.

To set up a profile i need to add at least one of you. Can someone send me there name on FB so i can add.

Thanks

Claire


----------



## april0308

I dont mind you using mine. April Irwin - doubt there are many but if there are let me know and I will message you my email. x


----------



## Mossops

CJ i think its a great idea. Will our friends be able to see it though as i havent told most of mine, i didnt want the pressure of people asking if it had worked. 
Shorty, my appointment is Wednesday so ill update you all as soon as i get home from it, excited but quite nervous as i hate needles! x


----------



## april0308

From what I understand you can make private groups and have to be invited/accepted to be able to view them.

Only a select few of my friends are aware of whats going on so wish to keep it as private as possible.

Good luck with your appointment on Wednesday! Mine is next Monday, can feel another overload of information coming our way again! x


----------



## teaparty

That sounds great. Will look into joining tonight after work. If I get stuck or need to ask any questions please can I ask one of you?? I think the idea of a private group is brilliant because I've only told (and only plan to tell Hubbie!)
Also do you know when he will be asked for sa??

Have a lovely day all...
Xxx


----------



## cjstaun

Please read the forum rules



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace)


----------



## Mossops

Haha if the paperwork we got with this appointment is anything to go by April, i think you will be right. Im going to take some notes as geeky as it sounds 

Teaparty im not sure with regards to SA as my fiance had it done by our doctor about a month before. Maybe they wont need it as its ICSI?

CJ i just tried the link on FB and it says page not found? x


----------



## cjstaun

Ekk - ok i think i have to add you on facebook so i can add the link.

Can anyone who wants to join the group PM me your facebook name.

Cx

re SA -we already have the results as we have had IVF at Hammersmith before


----------



## shorty 786

would they be giving us our needles on the co ordination visit??


----------



## Mossops

Im not sure Shorty, hopefully or would it mean going back to London again before treatment can start?


----------



## cjstaun

At a normal co-ordination you are given the pack of needles etc and a NHS prescription to pay for at the hospital pharmacy. But when i asked Ali when i saw him he says at the co-ordination our drugs are ordered and courier to our homes 

Can anyone wanting to join the facebook private group send me a friend request - claire staunton (from Hillingdon)

x


----------



## JJ1983

CJ, I've just sent u a pm. Not sure if I did it properly as never done it before!


----------



## cjstaun

JJ - ive got it.. think i found you on FB x


----------



## Tamla82

I would like to join the group on fb but the link will not allow me? I think I am doing it right? Can someone add me please my fb name is tamla beard, I have my coordination visit in Monday at 11am :) x


----------



## cjstaun

Tamla - ive sent you a FB request x


----------



## JJ1983

Yep that's me! Have confirmed. Can I access the link from your page?


----------



## cjstaun

JJ - ive added you now x


----------



## JJ1983

Sorted. Is so nice to add faces to the names! x


----------



## teaparty

I have sent a pm with fb name... I hope I've set my fb up right! 

Thank you cjstaun!!

Xxx


----------



## wellsk

CJ is correct, everything is sent to your house and arrives in a huge cardboard box! Some of it has to be refrigerated straight away! Its a shame I don't have a photo (as I took one) on this phone! 

A Facebook group is a great idea! A lot easier than finding stuff on bnb... enjoy! :)


----------



## wellsk

https://s93.photobucket.com/user/XoXsilversky/media/827640E8-6EF4-4B76-B5FD-BE75D12E4D89-1505-000002154D02836B_zps84a03e9b.jpg.html

Hopefully that should be a picture of what you'll receive when you start :)

If the picture doesn't work. The link might...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/r...89-1505-000002154D02836B_zps84a03e9b.jpg.html


----------



## JJ1983

Omg!! That is a lot! Love that Jeremy Kyle is on in the background. I plan to watch a lot of that once I'm on mat leave ;)


----------



## shorty 786

I want to join fb! I hope no1 can c wat we are r sayn apart frm us guys


----------



## 3wishes

Wow wasn't expecting that much wellsk.
Think I've started my period it's just light brown and red sometimes same as last cycle. Must of had an anovulatory cycle I think. It's so frustrating just wish it would be straight forward period. 

So I would need to email Ali of my period, do I just say hi Ali my period started today lol


----------



## teaparty

I think I've got the fb thing now ... Not sue where to find it but hopefully that will be obvious when I have a look properly. Thanks again for setting it up. 

I love the picture. If I get accepted I will do the same xxx


----------



## cjstaun

Wellsk - thanks for the pic... looks similar to what i had last time. 

2 wishes, im also spotting some times i get this for a week before my period comes property.. day 1 doesnt count until its a full flow.


----------



## wellsk

Welcome ladies :)
I didn't use all of it. You can just take it to your surgery and they'll destroy the rest of the meds and needles :)

JJ, I greatly enjoy a good Jeremy Kyle! :haha:


----------



## Tamla82

Can someone add me to the group in fb please I have accepted friend requests xx


----------



## daisey

can i join to ive got co-ordination next wednesday.


----------



## april0308

Wow that was a lot of stuff! Wonder if they can deliver to my work address or weekends? 

Welcome Daisey! What's your background etc? x


----------



## daisey

im 31 and my partner is 32 we have been together 8 years i do have a child almost 14 from previous relationship my current partner dont have any


----------



## wellsk

Welcome daisy! :)

April, I'm really not sure if you can have them delivered to your work address. Bear in mind that you have to refridgerate some as soon as possible. I think you can have them on a day/timeoto suit you. The delivery company ring you and organise :)


----------



## dale

Hi ladies, I would like to join the facebook group please, ive searched for claire staunton but there's quite a few, whats the profile pic? Started period here today so just gonna email Ali x


----------



## april0308

Her profile picture is of her and her husband on their wedding day. 

If not private message her on here and she'll add you. 

Wish my period would start! Must be CD 60 now, given up keeping track x


----------



## JJ1983

I wouldn't worry too much April. Ali said we can get a prescription for provera at our co-ordination app if our period doesn't come


----------



## shorty 786

im so excited to hear from mossops tomarow about the co ordination visit!!


----------



## Mossops

I'm quite nervous shorty, I've checked and rechecked that we signed and filled in the paperwork. I'll report back when I get home :) x


----------



## hfds

Hi Ladies,

I'm writing in the hope that one (or hopefully some of you) will be able to give me some advice.

I have PCOS and am currently taking my 7th cycle of Clomid. I've been to see my consultant today and whilst we're going to try another two rounds of Clomid, he also recommended that I pUt myself forward for the Hammersmith trial.

I've found the contact details and I've started writing an email but it's difficult... I don't want to come across too desperate (or maybe I should?!) but also I don't want to seem blasé either. It's really difficult.

Both myself and my husband really need to have the next steps in place to have something to focus on. The last few months have been really stressful.

Anyway, if there is anything you think would be worth mentioning to them, or if anyone has a better suggestion for getting in contact, I'd be so hugely grateful.

Congrats to you who've conceived and lots of luck to those of you trying.

Thanks for reading this :flower:

X


----------



## wellsk

Hi hfds!
Have you seen the requirements of the trial? If so I would just send an email saying you'd be interested in taking part and you meet such and such the requirement. Don't worry about coming over desperate or blase, I don't think they mind. They're just interested in whether you fit what they need :)


----------



## JJ1983

Welcome hfds! Wellsk is right, they'll let you in provided you have cystic ovaries and a high AMH. Good luck! Have the spoken to you about injectables before ivf if clomid doesn't work? I did two rounds of gonal f but sadly had to cancel both rounds as produced too many follies and they wouldn't let me risk high order mulitples. You might have better luck though


----------



## teaparty

Hi daisy, dale and hfds. I'm right at the beginning of my journey and new here in the last week. Thought I'd say hi and mention how lovely and welcoming the other ladies here are. I don't know the answer to the drugs question but hfds I know the answer to your question. I'm pretty sure I probably sounded desperate but when I emailed Ali early this year I just spelled out how I felt I met criteria and that I wanted to take part. Go for it... As wellsk said, they're just looking for people who fit what they need. 

Hi everyone else; hope you've all had a good day x


----------



## hfds

Hi Ladies,

Thanks so much. I really appreciate you coming back so quickly, and with some good and reassuring advice. So lovely of you! 

I haven't spoken to my consultant about injectables, so thank you, good tip. I will do. I've been given two other sets of tablets to take alongside Clomid for my next two goes. Not read up on them yet but let's hope they don't add to the hot flushes!

Thanks again. I'll get that email on its way!

Lots of luck to you all on your journeys. 

X


----------



## syma

Welcome Hfds,

Hi ladies, just got a email from Ali confirming coordination Dec 2nd 11am and all the forms to sign. 

Thought he forgot about me for a moment. Hope u ladies receive yours soon. All on the go from here. Good luck x


----------



## happiness12

Hi everyone
I'm Hennah, I'm 26.
I'm going to start my Kisspeptin IVF Treatment hopefully in Febuary 2014.
Was wondering if anyone else has had an kisspeptin treatment
Has anyone had any side effects? 
Has anyones treatment resulted in pregnancy? 

Could someone please help me. Want to know alot of information. 
Please I want a :baby:


----------



## wellsk

Hi happiness! I think I'm the only one still around who has already been through the treatment. As the original study was for those with low or normal AMH levels, or other diagnosis aside from PCOS. :thumbup:

I'm Kathryn, I'm 23 and my DH is 30. We have severe MFI and low AMH levels. 
I had my treatment in May/June, I didn't find myself with any major side effects in relation to the kisspeptin. Although I did have some standard IVF symptoms like bloating and discomfort when I got close to EC.

I'm not sure many individuals here went on to have successful pregnancies, I knew a lady who was pregnant with twins, but I didn't see her after about 6 weeks or so. I'm the only one I know on here with a pregnancy from the kisspeptin. But the specialists at the hospital will know better :)

I had two embryos put back at 5pd EC wnd got my BFP at 5dp5dt. I'm now expecting a daughter in February. :)

What has brought you to the kisspeptin trial? Where are you from? :)


----------



## teaparty

Hi happiness, I can't answer your questions because I'm yet to go through treatment too. I just thought I'd say hi though. We have a face book group going where we can chat openly and completely secretly. Read back a bit and you'll find how to join us there. No one there has had treatment yet so in that sense you're beat off asking the lovely wellsk however if you want to chat freely to all of us going through it now and in the weeks to come then come on over. 
X


----------



## teaparty

Thank you wellsk. You're so lovely to have stuck around here to share your knowledge and experience. I'm so pleased for you and so hope that more of us can join you on your side of the fence soon! I'm so excited just to be a small step closer to the fence right now even though I'm far from climbing over it still!! 

Thank you!!! X


----------



## syma

Hi Wellsk, when you had your egg retrieval did it hurt as I'm a bit nervous about the pain, I don't know if I should have anathstetic or pain killers. X


----------



## wellsk

Thanks teaparty.... I always feel bad hanging round, but I just genuinely want to help and celebrate with all you lovely ladies when you finally have your chances as you all deserve it so much :)

Syma, during the actual egg retrieval you'll be under a heavy sedation, I don't think its a general anesthesthic. But you genuinely don't feel anything, you're basically asleep and have been given drugs to stop you feeling anything. I didn't need anything after the egg retrieval, I felt absolutely fine. I didn't even feel groggy, just like I'd had a nap and nothing had happened. 
Hope that helps :)


----------



## cjstaun

Wellsk - was going to ask - would you mind joining the facebook group too as i have limited access to this site, and would really appriciate your advice.

I too had egg collection at Hammersmith - where i had 30 eggs retrieved - you feel nothing during the procedure, like a GA but without the after affects. I was a little sore afterwards, but nothing that a couple of days taking it easy didnt solve. I was bloated too - i went up a jean size during stimming and for a few days afterwards.


----------



## wellsk

I would love to join the facebook group, but didn't want to ask just incase you wanted a space just specifically for you and the new trial :)

Where do I find it?

I definitely agree with the bloating! Particularly by the end of the stimming it was really uncomfortable, I definitely bloated whenever I injected cetrotide.


----------



## cjstaun

No of course not  My name is Claire Staunton on facebook from Hillingdon, Middlesex.

Can i ask how is the Kisspeptin administered and does it hurt etc - any side effects.

Cx


----------



## wellsk

Its injected into the stomach like the gonal and cetrotide. Although they do it for you (I wasn't impressed as she was quite rough! :haha:). It was a little stingy, if you've had the cetrotide before then just about the same as that. But nothing out of the ordinary. 
I didn't personally find any symptoms, I think that's what they're hoping for with the kisspeptin though :)


----------



## syma

Hi Claire,I joint Facebook but can't find the group. 
Can u please tell me how to join the group tarr.


----------



## cjstaun

syma - whats your facebook name?


----------



## daisey

hi i dont know how to find the group on facebook


----------



## cjstaun

Daisey - please dm me and ill give you the info 

Cx


----------



## daisey

hi how do i do that x

my name on facebook is tara carter x


----------



## cjstaun

Hi - ive found a couple of Tara Carters - are you from Hitchin?


----------



## daisey

im from huddersfield there is a picture of me and my daughter and one of three of us x x


----------



## Lexi84

Hello ladies,

Can I please join you? I am new to this forum and very happy have found so many of you taking part in the kisspeptin trial!

My husband and I have been TTC for 2,5 years. I have PCOS so we are currently waiting to start the new trial. This will be our first time doing IVF and I am quite nervous. I have already had my coordination appointment and drugs delivered so just waiting to start now. 

Have you all received your drugs? There is a lot :O


----------



## Mossops

Welcome Daisey and Lexi, we are all on facebook now so its a little more private if you pm cjstaun on here then Claire can add you :). Lexi, i dont think any of us have our drugs yet, did they say when you can start?. We were told we would get them when the approvals come through just before christmas. Maybe you are a bit ahead of us. I had my co-ordination last week so just waiting for the drugs and start date x


----------



## Lexi84

Hi Mossops,
I haven't been given a start day yet. They have just told me they will let me know once the approvals come through. So hopefully can start in January. The wait is driving me crazy, just want to start now! x


----------



## wellsk

Just wanted to say welcome lexi! :hi:
Having the drugs already must make you want to start so badly!


----------



## Lexi84

wellsk said:


> Just wanted to say welcome lexi! :hi:
> Having the drugs already must make you want to start so badly!

Hi Wellsk! Congratulations on your pregnancy too, it's so nice to see that the kisspeptin does work!

Having received the drugs is definitely making me impatient to start. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/wacko.gif

I will try to join the facebook group too.


----------



## april0308

Hi Lexi. When was your coordination appointment? You seem to be ahead of most of us as you have your meds already. 

Def join the Facebook group, message Cjstaun and she'll add you x


----------



## Lexi84

I wasn't sure how to PM here so I have sent Claire a message on FB, really hoping it went to the right person! Cjstaun, can you please check your others folder on FB? x


----------



## Lexi84

Hi April,

my co-ordination appointment was last week and I received the drugs a few days after my co-ordination appointment. x


----------



## april0308

So jealous u have your drugs already! Lol. Did they say a anything to you about when they hope to have approvals back? Do you have regular cycles? x


----------



## Lexi84

I was told that they would be in touch as soon as they hear but nothing else. I am not sure why you haven't received your drugs if you've had your co-ordination? Did the drug company call you? They called me to arrange delivery and I would have thought everyone was the same? x


----------



## Lexi84

Oh and my cycles are fairly regular, every 35 days or so x


----------



## cjstaun

Lexi - im claire staunton from Hillingdon - not got an email...

my profile pic is a wedding pic of me and my husband 

x


----------



## Lexi84

Oh no, I think I might have sent the message to a wrong person! I did send a message on fb to someone called Claire Staunton and the profile pic is a wedding pic... There is definitely not a message in your inbox in the others folder? x


----------



## Mossops

Hi Lexi, that's so strange as none of us have our meds. Maybe they changed their mind just after sending yours as they said to us they are waiting for approvals. My co ordination was last weds and Carl said the pharmacy company would call but nothing yet. Hope you manage to find our fb group, sounds like you have Claire's profile right x


----------



## Lexi84

Hi Mossops,

I think you are right, they probably changed their mind after sending out my drugs. I hope that doesn't mean that there might be more of a delay with the start!

I have not been able to find the right Claire on facebook so haven't been able to join your group.


----------



## april0308

Message me on here Lexi and then I'll look for u or u look for me and I will try add you to it or your find Claire on my friends list x


----------



## dale

hi lexi what is your fb name and description and i will add you to group?


----------



## happiness12

Hi, 
sorry haven't been on this site for à while now.

Thank you Wellsk. Reading yours have helped.
I also have polycistic ovaries. 
actually just had an embryo transfer 2 days ago. It was day 3 transfer. Really scared these two weeks. 
When did you start getting your pregnancy sympthoms?
On 8th june 2014 I'll be going for the scan and blood test. Really scared


----------



## happiness12

Whrn do start getting pregnancy symptoms?
I know I'm asking too early just had an transfer 2 days ago


----------



## wellsk

Hi there happiness! Welcome! There is a Facebook group for Kisspeptin IVF 'ers, which you can be added to if you like? (Although I didn't make it, although I'm sure you'd be welcome :))Everyone has already been through the trial, some are pregnant (some with twins!), and others are going through more treatment. 
Fingers crossed you get your BFP! 
How did you find the whole process?

I found that my boobs got much bigger around the time I got my BFP which was 5dp5dt (10DPO). But I didn't get much else at that time!

:flower:


----------



## happiness12

Hi wellsk, thank you for your reply.
I will try to join the facebook page.
today am day 6 after embryo transfer. Not ferling anything yet :(
I found the process ok but I hate the progesterone injections, very painful. 
Did you find tgem painful?
Apart from that so far so good. Staff and everyone is really helpful. 
Fingers crossed for 8th June thats when I'll do a scan and bloodtest.
Really scared don't want to see it negative.
how was your whole experience?


----------



## wellsk

Fingers crossed for you hun! :hugs:
I was part of the trial before the PCOS participants, and we didn't use the progesterone injections. We had suppositories instead. So I'm afraid I can't comment, but all the others will know! 

I found that whole experience very positive. I found most of the people at Hammersmith very lovely and helpful, and personally found the IVF much easier than I thought it would be. The TWW is horrible because all you can think of is 'will I be pregnant?', 'is this a symptom?', etc. 
If you PM me on here and send me your name (and an idea of what your Facebook profile picture looks like if you have a common name) I'll invite you to join the group (as I'm pretty sure it's a secret group on facebook). :)


----------



## happiness12

I got my blood results. Its a BFN :(


----------



## JJ1983

I know we haven't spoke on here before but I'm sorry to hear that Happiness. My kisspeptin trial in January was unsuccessful and it takes time to come to terms with it but I promise time is the greatest healer. I hope in time you'll find the strength to try again xx


----------



## wellsk

Oh I'm so sorry happiness! Big massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## Angelivf

Hi,
I am undergoing ivf kiss peptin trial.
I understand that this phase of trial is for pcos patients .

Any other pcos patients undergoing the ivf kiss peptin trail please share ur experience .


----------



## Angelivf

Hi happiness ,
I met dr Ali for the screening appointment last week, am waiting to get my period then I will start stimming.

I was told about the progestone injection for upto 6 weeks. Is it quite painful?


----------



## Angelivf

Hi Claire I would like to join Facebook group , my fb name is Amreen Fathima


----------



## wellsk

Hi Angel! Great to hear that you're starting your IVF journey. Have you been through it before or is this your first time? 
I looked on facebook to add you onto the group, but there is a lot of ladies with your name. Could you give us a description of your profile picture and I'll see if I can add you :)

I didn't do the progesterone injections, as I was part of the first phase of the trial. But you do get used to doing the injections, I just kept making sure I did them as far apart as I could to allow it to heal and not be do sore.

Best of luck with the trial. Hopefully it will lead to your BFP! :)


----------



## Angelivf

First ivf cycle.

Did a follitism cycle in jan this year put was a failure.

I am trying for 4 years actively but no luck so far.

I never had pcos since my puberty , once I started trying I had irregular periods and for the last 2 years I hardly get 1 or 2 periods a year.

Hopefully this cycle works for me.



@wellsk:
How was ur experience?
Did u take off from work when u were undergoing treatment ?
Any tips for success?


----------



## Candyfloss32

Hi, is this thread still live or does anyone know if the Facebook page is please? Xx


----------



## LMOH1984

Hi Candyfloss - are you taking part in the next stage of the trial (August 2015)? I've just been recruited and I am waiting on an appointment to complete the consenting process. I hope to hear from them in a couple of weeks!



Candyfloss32 said:


> Hi, is this thread still live or does anyone know if the Facebook page is please? Xx


----------



## wellsk

Hi there! Yes, there is a Facebook group! I'm not admin though, I'll see if I can get admin on here to get you on there!
Best of luck with your trial! :)


----------



## wellsk

I just posted on here but for some reason it didn't work. Boo! :nope:
Yes, there is a Facebook group, but it's secret so you'll need to be added into it by admin. I've just posted on there so we'll see if we can get you in.
Fingers crossed for you both! :)

Eta: silly me, you can tell I haven't been here for a while. Haha!


----------



## wellsk

If you can PM me with your Facebook names and a brief description of your profile picture, I'll add you and get you added. My name on Facebook is Kathryn Wells :)


----------



## LMOH1984

Hi Wellsk (Katherine), I'll try to PM you with my name. I'm the only person on facebook with my name... so it'll be easy to find me.


----------



## LMOH1984

I meant Kathryn!


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry for the long bump. We are doing this trial starting up again next month. The second phase.

We got accepted last time but was too far to travel so egg shared closer to home. We now live in essex though so London is convenient. Just wondering if there is anyone else out there?


----------



## Candyfloss32

Hi Wells, thanks for replying I wasn't sure anyone still checked this thread. I'll try and source you on fb shortly. My profile pic is me with my daughter on my lap.

LMOH1984 & 4magpies we've been accepted onto this trial too. We applied last year but we're declined for some reason. We've got the appointment for the medical and to sign consent forms on Wednesday 19th August. Have you been given your date yet?


----------



## Candyfloss32

Wellsk I'm not sure how to pm you on here and searched on fb but am unsure which one is you lol! Would it be easier for you to add me? My names Paula Clifford Brearley 

4magpies I already know who you are lol xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hello Paula fancy seeing you on here!!


----------



## Candyfloss32

I know! This is the thread I was on about to you before. There's a secret Kisspeptin fb page but I think you have to be invited to it


----------



## LMOH1984

Hi all, I'm sure you are all on the FB group, I am meeting with Ali late next week as well.

So exciting :)


----------



## Chez2k

Hello, 

Could I please be added to the FB group?? My name is Cheryl Bainbridge and my profile pic is of me and my daughter. 

Thanks


----------



## Candyfloss32

LMOH1984 when's your appointment? Mines on the 19th xx

Hi Chez2k, I was on fb but have come off it for a while. Have you had your medical yet? Xx


----------



## Amylove

Hi Everyone, 

I am new. I am 31 and my husband is 39. I just went through the initial screening with Dr. Islam and Ali. Myscans showed pco and my Amh result came back today as 69.4. I am excited because I am getting closer to qualifying for the kisseptin trial ;) 

Please can I be added to the Facebook private group.


----------



## 4magpies

Amy add me on facebook and I'll add you. Rebecca Victoria Kenyon.


----------



## waitandhope

Hi, can I please be assess to the facebook group?

I have my transfer tomorrow!!! X


----------



## waitandhope

Predictive text!! Added I mean! lol


----------



## 4magpies

Add me of facebook as above and I can add you.


----------



## Amylove

4magpies said:


> Amy add me on facebook and I'll add you. Rebecca Victoria Kenyon.

Hi Maggpie,

I have added you :)


----------



## Chez2k

Candyfloss32 - Just seen you post. 

I have passed the initial screening with Ali and we r now booked to go for scan, to see Rumana on 19th out and then back again on the 22nd out for results, etc. 

Hopefully we can start treatment in Nov. 

Xx


----------



## Becca0417

Could I please be added to the group?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi please can I join? So far I've had my first appointment last week with Rumana Islam, I have had an u/s scan which revealed 34 follicles and my BMI was fine, just waitng on the bloods this week. Which If it's the same as my last IVF then it's all fine! How many of you have been successful in the trial? 
Cold yu add me to the Facebook group too, My name is Shelley Howell. Thanks


----------



## Chez2k

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hi please can I join? So far I've had my first appointment last week with Rumana Islam, I have had an u/s scan which revealed 34 follicles and my BMI was fine, just waitng on the bloods this week. Which If it's the same as my last IVF then it's all fine! How many of you have been successful in the trial?
> Cold yu add me to the Facebook group too, My name is Shelley Howell. Thanks

What does your FB profile pic look like Shelley? So I can add you as a friend and then I'll add you to the group x


----------



## MrsHowley81

Chez2k said:


> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi please can I join? So far I've had my first appointment last week with Rumana Islam, I have had an u/s scan which revealed 34 follicles and my BMI was fine, just waitng on the bloods this week. Which If it's the same as my last IVF then it's all fine! How many of you have been successful in the trial?
> Cold yu add me to the Facebook group too, My name is Shelley Howell. Thanks
> 
> What does your FB profile pic look like Shelley? So I can add you as a friend and then I'll add you to the group xClick to expand...

It's a black and white photos, wedding day me and my husband kissing.


----------



## Chez2k

I can't find you for some reason. 
Add me - Cheryl Bainbridge (pic is of me and my daughter). x


----------



## fleur300

Hi, could I please be added to the group on FB? Chez2k I added you a few days ago but it said my note would be put in 'other' as we aren't fb friends. We have had the screening appt and will be starting in november. Thanks x


----------



## needabump

I have just joined this forum. My husband and I are 29. I have PCOS. He is fine. We have been trying for a baby for a little over 2 years. NHS has been taking ages with the referral. I had a scan with Rumana Islam 2 days ago and HSG is fine. I qualify for the kisspeptin study. And I have my next appointment next month. Can someone please tell me if there are any risks involved in this. Who has been successfully pregnant? I would like to be added to the facebook group.


----------



## scerena

Is this thread no longer active?


----------



## 4magpies

I'm still at hammersmith doing FET. I'm not on the facebook group anymore though as im no longer part of the trial.


----------



## scerena

:hi: 4magpies! It's been a while! How are you? Hope your FET is going on?

I went today for a scan and blood test, all was ok on the scan, now to await my new Amh results!

How do I find the Facebook group?


----------



## 4magpies

You'd have to get a member to add you. 

I was only there yesterday. 

It's good my transfer is booked for wednesday.


----------



## scerena

Good luck with your frozen cycle- so much more easier on your body isn't it! I found my frozen cycle a breeze in comparison to a fresh cycle!


----------



## 4magpies

It's nicer to have less scans but I prefer fresh short protocol out of everything I've done, even if the results weren't great. FET just feels like it goes on forever!


----------



## scerena

Oh really? My fet was pretty short just started on day 1 of my cycle and then had my embie back not log after! Has yours been going on for ages then? I had no injections which was good too!


----------



## 4magpies

This is medicated. I started the pill the day after my surgery on the 5th feb. I started DR 28 days ago! It's taken an age!


----------



## scerena

Mine was medicated to, but it was a short protocol- nasal spray from day 1 (to shut down ovaries) and estrogen pills for lining and then added in progesterone.

Well nearly over for you now :)


----------



## wellsk

Hi Ladies! 
How funny you'd be in here Scerena.... I didn't know you were going to do the trial :) Iris was conceived from this trial :)
I'm in the facebook group. I can PM you if you like and you can add me as a friend on facebook and I'll add you in :)


----------



## wellsk

Oh no! Your messages is full so I can't send a message.
My name on facebook is Kathryn Wells and my profile picture is me and husband on my wedding day :)
Feel free to add me and I'll add you to the group :)


----------



## scerena

Hi! 
It was all kind of last minute, I'm waiting to be accepted, I think I am possibly the last person! 
My follicular count was fine, just waiting on my AMH! 
I was emailed Friday afternoon asking more about my miscarriage, not sure if that's going to affect anything (it was there of the day) hopefully it doesn't!

I cannot find you, only a Kathryn who lives in Toronto?


----------



## wellsk

I hope it doesn't hun! The people who run the trial (especially Ali) are absolutely lovely and so helpful.
I don't know why you can't find me then! Hmm, I'll see if I can post a link, hang on...


----------



## wellsk

www.facebook.com/kathryn.wells.739

Does that work? :)


----------



## scerena

I've found you, thank you! How cute is IRIS <3 <3 <3


----------

